# Programador de PICs (Solo Enigma)



## Eclip-se (Jul 30, 2007)

Quiero agradecer a este tipo de foros por permitir, el aprendizaje, enseñanza y a la realización de varios proyectos interesantes.

Hace algunos años he estado desarrollando un programador de PICs, utilizando el puerto USB. Y poco a poco he llegado a finalizarlo. En este momento ya esta programando varios PICs entre los que esta el 16F84A, 16F628A, 16F877A, 18F2550 y sus respectivas familias y equivalentes.

Este programador es FREEWARE para los PICs de la serie 16F, 18F y dsPIC.

Por el momento solo esta disponible el esquemático y pcb. Esta realizado en PROTEL.
Si deseas puedes modificar o realizar algunas mejoras.

En el siguiente enlace se encuentra mas información.

http://eclip-se.es.tl/
*
Nuevo enlace: *
http://programador-usb.blogspot.com/2009/07/eclipse.html



El PCB es el siguiente:







Yo lo realice en una baquelita perforada y me quedo de la siguiente forma:






La posición de los elementos es la siguiente:






La soldadura:







Si tienes algun comentario, sugerencia o critica. Puedes escribir en este foro


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 20, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Gracias por sus comentarios. 

Ya esta una nueva version del software, trae algunas mejoras como:

- Detecta si el archivo abierto fue modificado y da la opcion de recarga.
- Detecta el PIC colocado y automaticamente lo identifica y seleciona.
- Si se esta programando un PIC el cual no esta selecionado nos informaciónrma.
- Muesta la distribucion de pines del PIC y donde se encuentran las lineas de programacion
- Tambien en el momento de programar muestra un reporte de la secuenci de programacion como:
  Dispositivo borrado
  Escribiendo Flash ROM
  Escribiendo EEPROM
  Escribiendo CONFIG

y Algunas cosas mas.


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 20, 2007)

Que software estas utilizando ICPROG?


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 22, 2007)

Hola.
Para las personas que me han preguntado como hacer el programador a qui esta toda la información necesaria.

Programming Specifications:

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1407

Y el Programador PICKIT2, que viene con el codigo fuente del software y firmware.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 23, 2007)

Hola.
En el esquema anterior, la bobina de L=200mH, se debe cambiar por L=200uH
Ya estan corregido el esquematico y las imagenes.

La forma de los conectores es la siguiente:






En la construccion del pogramador utilizando la placa perforada, no estan ubicados los capacitores que van junto al Cristal. Por falta de espacio y por que si ellos funciona correctamente.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 23, 2007)

Cuando tengan armado el programador, primero se deben realizar la pruebas para comprobar que las señales del programador sean correctas.

La imagen del dialogo para hacer las pruebas es el siguiente.


----------



## alepic (Ago 25, 2007)

hola eclipse, primero te felicito por el programador que hiciste, se nota que te gustan los pic.

bueno te queria preguntar si al grabador se le tiene que agragar una plaquita con los socalos o s conectan directamente al circuito como ICSP, y si es asi se puede dejar conectado a la placa mientras se prueba el hardware.

bueno te dejo y gracias

alepic


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola.

Si deseas dejar conectado la fuente debes quitar el conector que hace que el programador suministre el voltaje.

Si no puede programar deberas sacar a parte el micro para poder programarlo tal como se muestra en la figura de la pagina.


----------



## neutron (Sep 4, 2007)

primero que nada, te felicito por el programador. estoy interesado y a punto de armarlo, pero tengo un par de dudas:

1) el cristal de cuanto es?

2) yo tengo una bobina que encontre por ahi... y tiene el siguiente codigo de colores:
rojo-marron-negro-plata

 sirve? lo puedo usar sin problemas?

3) los cuatro pines que tienen el jumper para que son? como se usan?

4) y los otro del costado de la foto? los que estan a la derecha... lo mismo, para que se usan?

espero respuesta y de nuevo, te felicito, muy buen trabajo. perdon por mi ignorancia:S


----------



## neutron (Sep 4, 2007)

perdon.. no me exprese bien... mis ultimas dos dudas eran sobre los pines que dicen
 Conector VDD/VCC y el otro que dice Conector ISCP


----------



## neutron (Sep 4, 2007)

disculpa.. yo sabia que me olvida de otra cosa. el componente que parece ser un diodo comun que dice DZ 13V.. que es? es un zenner?


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 5, 2007)

Hola.

- El cristal es de 20 Mhz, solo funciona con ese cristal.

-  El conector VCC/VDD/OFF, permite suminstra la alimetacion al PIC (controlada por el PIC y   directamente), tambien permite suprimir la alimentacion cuando el pic si dispone. Debe estar siempre para que la alimetacion sea controlada por el PIC.

- El zener es de 13 V.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

La  verdad es que hiciste un muy buen trabajo, sobretodo por que no solo eclipse se limita al programador, si no al software y al firmware del pic por lo que es casi como un IDE  para grabar pics

Solo tenia una duda eclipse, dices que te basaste en los pdf de mirochip, entonces los pines del zocalo isp siguen el mismo protocolo de microchip?

Y por ultimo, en el esquematico aparece en la esquina inferiro izquierda 4 pines, que en una foto aparece como 4 pines y en otra como un switch, para que sirve?


----------



## neutron (Sep 5, 2007)

gracias por responder a mis dudas.

una ultima pregunta (creo):

-el integrado que esta en el medio de la placa, ese es el pic que se va a programar??

-y si se nececita programar un pic que tenga menos cantidad de pines, como se debe poner en el zocalo?

-y porque se nececita alimentacion aparte? no usa los 5V del puerto usb?

-el zenner es alguno en especial?

te pregunto todo esto porque estoy a punto de armarlo.. y quiero saber como funciona.

gracias.


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 7, 2007)

Porque no postean un PCB ya realizado y una lista completa de todos los componentes que se neecsita. Otra cosa funcionan 100% bien?


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola.

Los pines para programar los PICs son: VDD, GND, RST, CLK y DAT. Como pueden observar solo se necesita 5 pines para la programacion. La identificacion de los pines se encuentra en cada data sheet, debido a que en el instante que empezamos a utilizar los pic debemos saber para que sirve todos los pines no veo el problema en identificar los pines de programacion.

Para programar el PIC debes usar los algoritmos de programacion ICSP, todos los programadores utilizan esa información. No estamos inventando nada de nuevo. Y donde esta esa información ya la mensione en los primeros post.

El programdor funciona bien, pero es la version beta por lo que siempre existen algunas cosas que se deben corregir. Lo importante de esto es que funciona, no necesita DRIVE, y si existe algun problema estoy proporcionardo la ayuda necesaria para que su funcionamiento sea el correcto.

Por mi experiencia se que siempre las pruebas se hacen en un Proto-Boar y por eso el programaor tiene esa forma, el diseño no es para socalos por que se deben utilizar otra lina de VPP y el hardware se complica. Mi objetivo es que sea de facil contruccion y que la mayoria de personas lo puedan construir. Te puedes ayudar con las imagenes de los LINKs de arriba, para identificar cuales son las lineas de programacion.


Tambien en la proxima, podra programar algunos AVR (Attiny26L, Atmega8, Atmaga16 y mas).

La ventaja del programador es que es FREEWARE, funciona bien y va ha tener soporte.


----------



## MicroExpert (Sep 13, 2007)

Felicitaciones por el programador.

Probe la comunicacion USB, en una Placa de Prototipos y funciono las pruebas del hardware. Ahora voy a ver si amo todo el hardware para probar.

Gracias por el aporte,


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 16, 2007)

Hola.

Gracias por tu apoyo MicroExpert, eso me motiva a seguir desarrollandolo. Y ya tengo listo el programador para AVR, solo me falta solucionar la interfaz grafica de la cofiguracion y lo subo al internet.

Creo que voy a tratar de que sea un Programador Universal.

Lo bueno es que Funciona.......


----------



## ghost_007 (Sep 16, 2007)

hola eclipse , tu programador que estas desarrollando puede programar micros st7 ?


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 17, 2007)

Hola.

Solo programa PICs de la series 16F, 18F y dsPIC. Adicionalmente AVRs ATiny26L, ATmega8, ATmega16 y otros.


----------



## MicroExpert (Sep 19, 2007)

Un problema que he visto, es la programacion del PIC.
A qui les indico una forma de hacerlo.

http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm


----------



## MicroExpert (Sep 19, 2007)

Utilizo el programador JDM.

A qui estan varias versiones de los circuitos. Existe un circuito cuyo esquema esta simpificado. pueda que funcione (no lo he probado), y solo deberian poner el PIN PGM a tierra y podrian programarlo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 21, 2007)

Que bien, que hayan proporcionado información sobre la programacion del PIC. Aunque pareceria facil. aveces no se sabe como hacerlo.

La proxima semana subo una nueva version del programador, ahora soporta AVRs.


----------



## piratex (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola, muy muy muy muy buen proyecto y por lo que veo va bien encaminado.
He tratado de publicar en todos los foros donde participo información de este nuevo programador.
Tengo una consulta.... ¿para que sirven esos pines AUX 1 y 2 respectivamente?

...ahh otra consulta, no me queda claro eso donde se puede seleccionar la alimentacion.. ¿se puede elegir entre la alimentacion del puerto (USB) y entre alimentacion externa?? y esa alimentacion externa de donde se obtiene(en que pin aparece)?

Sin mas.. que felicitarte por el excelente trabajo que estas haciendo. me despido

Chau!


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 22, 2007)

Hola.

Que tal piratex.

Los pines Aux1 y Aux2, son para programar los AVR, ellos necesitan las siguientes señales (VDD, GND, RESET, SCK, MOSI MISO y cuando utilizas un cristal externo, necesital XTAL1 ). 

Como puedes observar son mas lineas, que los que se necesita para programar los PICs.

El control del VDD/VCC/OFF, suministrar voltaje cuando el PIC, no esta formando parte de un circuito. Cuando el PIC forma parte de un circuito y tiene alimentacion se debe poner en OFF.

Si programas el PIC sin estar dentro de un circuito, por lo general deberia esta el control en VDD, de tal forma que el  voltaje sea controlado por el PIC, y no suministrado directamente del puerto USB.


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Les comento que ya esta disponible la nueva version ahora programa AVRs, solo lo he probado con el ATMega16, por que es el unico que tengo. Si alguien desea algun AVRs en especial comenten en el foro, y vere si lo puedo adicionar.


----------



## elmasvital (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola eclipse.

estoy montando el programador que ya habia probado en protoboard pero sin poder implementar la fase de vpp.

He construido el fotolito que propones y estoy obteniendo unas tensiones de vpp incorrectas, en torno a 6,5v. Estoy utilizando una bobina de 220uH porque no tengo ninguna a mano de 200uH pero pensaba que el zener me compensaria si me pasaba un poco. El caso es que le he puesto una incluso de 650uH y la tensión no pasa de 7 voltios. La verdad no tengo muy fresco los elevadores de tensión de conmutación, igual estoy haciendo una locura.

A alguien mas le pasó de tener tensiones en vpp mas bajas de lo normal?

Por lo demás el programador responde como se espera. con los leds y las señales de vdd clock y data.

Por cierto eclipse el programador en la nueva versión se supone que debe actualizarse el firmware del pic? lo hace el programa?

. enhorabuena por el trabajo.

1 saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 30, 2007)

Hola elmasvital

Con respecto al elevador de voltaje, se ha mantenido desde el inicio y no lo he cambiado. Por lo que el error no creo que sea el firmware. Talvez el error sea que necesitas poner un capacitor al final de diodo 1n4148, ahí se eleva el voltaje.







Todavía no esta implementado la actualización directa,  como adicione la familia de los AVRs, cambie parte del firmware.


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola eclipse.

Perdona que insista un poco pero no doy con el problema.

He comprobado Q1 y C5 y eliminado el zener para comprobar que todo esta correcto. y he probado bobinas de 220uH y 650uH obteniendo valores de 6v. con la primera y 7v con la segunda.

No soy capaz de encontrar bobinas de 200uH en sevilla. y buscando en los catalogos veo que el valor normalizado suele ser de 220uh.  He asociado dos de 100 en serie pero no obtengo resultado esperado.

Confirmame por favor que C5 es de 4,7uF y no de 47uF. 

Alguien le ha pasado algo igual que a mi? Alguien lo montó y le funciona?

1 saludo


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola elmasvital

Tienes razón la bobina es de 220uh, cometí un error con el valor. Pero no influye en nada en el funcionamiento, por eso también funciona con una de 650uH.

Algunas personas me han comentado que si les genera el voltaje y han podido hacer las "Pruebas de Hardware". Talvez el firmware no esta bien grabado.

El capacitor es de 4.7 uF, el cristal es de 20 Mhz.

Verifica que este saliendo la señal PWM del PIN.


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola.

Algo que se debe tener en cuenta si no se genera los 13 V es:

-Comprobar que se esta generando la señal PWM en el PIN de PIC. 
 Si no se dispone de un frecuencimetro, lo pueden hacer con un parlante, auricular y deben    escuchar un sonido.

- Si el transistor empieza a calentarse es por que no se esta generando la señal PWM, y el transistor esta en estado ON, es decir la bobina esta conectada directamente entre VCC y GND, por eso se calienta.

- Si no realizan el circuito completo del elevador no se va a aumentar el voltaje. Es necesario el capacitor al final de diodo 1N4148, para que se complete la subida del voltaje.

- El valor de las bobinas y el capacitor no son críticos para el funcionamiento del elevador, por tal motivo pueden usar valores cercanos o inclusive una bobina de 650 uH.

- El cristal es de 20 Mhz


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola eclip-se

A ver si mañana me dejan usar el osciloscopio y veo si se está generando la señal de pwm pero yo diria que si. Usé unos auriculares y se escucha ruido, por lo que debe haber cambios de estados constantes por ahí.

Veras como veo que insistes en el circuito de elevador:

El circuito lo tengo montado segun el fotolito que colgaste. Para descartar problemas de montaje o de la placa saqué a una protoboard todo el circuito elevador sacando la señal del pin 13. Tiene por supuesto el diodo 1n4148 y el condensador. conozco el funcionamiento del elevador conmutado o bulk. No tengo puestos ni el zener de 13v ni el transistor Q2 pq para las pruebas no deben influir.

El caso es que yo creo que el problema pueda estar en el tipo de bobina que uso. que igual no es exactamente igual que la tuya vitrificada.
Esta es la imagen dela bobina que uso






Usando 220uh consigo 6v y con una de 680uh 7,10. osea que algo de elevación hay.

¿Habria alguna forma de manejar desde el programa el pwm generado a la salida de RC2? Estoy seguro que ayudaria.

De todas formas este fin de semana si no se soluciona voy a crear un programa en un pic que pueda probar distintos anchos de pulso con el pwm a ver que ocurre. ¿Qué frecuencias? ¿Tiempos off/on?

1 saludo[/img]


----------



## Formo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola, la verdad es que es fantastico.
Quizas sea una tontera pero el firmware.hex es para la programacion del pic que maneja el programador?


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 5, 2007)

Hola.

En este momento actualice los archivos del programador. Y lo probé, borrando y volviendo a programar el PIC.

Y funciona, si me permite realizar las pruebas del hardware, y si general los 13 voltios. Creo que el problema no es el hardware, tampoco el firmware.

Talvez sea la bobina. Pero el firmware si funciona.


----------



## MicroExpert (Oct 14, 2007)

Hola Eclipse.

Tengo un problema, lo estoy probando con el PIC18F2550 y no lo programa. Con los PIC de las seri 16F si los programa bien.

Me prodrias decir que sucede con los PIC de la serie 18F


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 16, 2007)

Hola.

En este momento corregí ese problema, pero le quieté la posibilidad de programar los AVRs, hasta que este bien depurado el programador.


----------



## sebapostigo (Oct 17, 2007)

Tengo una consulta, el conector ICSP del progrmador tiene 7 terminales pero solo son utiles 5, para q son los otros dos, a q se conectan?

estoy recien armando el Programador, cuando lo pruebe y encuentre a alguien q me programe el 18f2550, doy mim opinio, por ahora solo el agradecimiento por el aporte


----------



## MicroExpert (Oct 19, 2007)

Aunque la pregunta no es dirigida a mi. Me gustaria colaborar y la respuesta a tu pregunta esta en la pagina 5 de este tema del foros.


----------



## cucumelo (Oct 23, 2007)

hola eclipce 
estoy re contento que hayas puesto este programador, soy bastante novato con el tema de pic's, el programa que lleva el 18f2550 ya lo publicaste?
muchas gracias 
marcelo


----------



## MicroExpert (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola Eclipse.

He tomado tu ESQUEMATICO y PCB, lo he modificado. he reducido un poco el largo del programador, y he adicionado un zener de 5.1V. Tambien corregí un problema con los encapsulados de los transistores que estaban invertidos.

Este es el nuevo diseño.


----------



## MicroExpert (Oct 24, 2007)

Esta es la imagen de mi programador.


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 25, 2007)

Quieres decir que en el fotolito los transistores estan al reves?. 

A ver si puede confirmar eclipse este extremo.

1 saludo


----------



## trasto (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola.

Parece que tiene razón MicroExpert y los encapsulados de los transistores aparece al revés de como en realidad debe.

Una vez modificado esto, mi montaje funciona perfectamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 25, 2007)

Gracias Microexpert

Lo confirmo igualmente los 3 transistores estan al revés en el pcb (no asi en el esquematico). el emisor debe estar conectada a masa en el caso de los 2n3904 y a vcc en el caso del 2n3906  no tienen el footprint correcto.

Hasta que eclipse lo modifique aconsejo usar el archivo del amigo MicroExpert. 

Asi puesto y con la bobina que puse en sospecha en anteriores paginas funciona vpp perfecto a 12,86v.


Por cierto ahora probando el programador estoy viendo que cuando ejecuto alguna acción sobre el pic (programar, leer, borrar, verificar) al terminar se sale del programa. A vosotros os pasa lo mismo?


1 saludo


----------



## trasto (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola a todos.

 A mi me ocurre lo mismo que a elmasvital. Cuando leo o verifico un pic se sale del programa. Mi sistema operativo es XP Profesional.


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 25, 2007)

Gracias MicroExpert, por la corrección y la modificación del programador.

Es verdad en el diseño de PCB. Están invertidos los encapsulados de los transistores.

Al ser el diseño mas pequeño, y al permitir conmutar entre 5V y 13V. Y con la autorización de MicroExpert. Ahora el diseño se encuentra en la página del programador.

Con respecto al funcionamiento del software, me han enviado mensajes diciendo que si les programa los micros. Intenten descargando la última actualización del programador y si sigue el problema. Me informaciónrman para ver que sucede.

Gracias


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 26, 2007)

Ufff habeis cambiado el patillaje de salida del pic no?

Porqué lo hiciste microexpert?. entiendo que igual para tu uso personal te podria venir bien otro pinout de icsp pero cambiaste patillas hacia el pic y sin acceso al firmware no podrias hacerlo funcionar no?

Es que no encuentro una razon logica del cambio y ahora los que tengamos hecho el programador tendremos que puentearlo o volver a realizarlo.

El conmutador de vpp de 13 a 5v para que sirve para los atmel? o para mantener alto MCLR?¿


Por otro lado estaba probando el programador a fondo y en mi pc P4 Dual2 Core 6420 2.13ghz y 2 gb de ram y por toro lado un Duron 1200 (Monocore) el programa cuando escribe, lee, verifica de vez en cuando se cierra solo o pasa a segundo plano y se cuelga teniendo que matarlo con ctrl-alt-supr.  Donde estudio sin embargo en un P4 1.86Ghz (Monocore) este problema no se da.

Programando un 18f2550 me lo graba pero al verificar da excepto contadas excepciones error de verificación de flash rom. Comprobado con un JDM (tipo te20) con winpic verificando tambien da error.


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 26, 2007)

Hola elmasvital.

Se cambio el hardware por que surgio una idea. Al programar un AVR, cuando se usa un cristal externo se necesita una señal XTAL1. Es mas facil obtener esa señal si se utiliza el PIN PWN del puerto B. Por eso es el nuevo circuito.

A demas el tener varias versiones del mismo programador confunde a las personas. Y mas aun si no se le sigue dando soporte.

Y los 5 voltios son para programar AVR. Pero aun no esta implementado.

Y solo dispongo un P IV 1.7MHz. Por lo que no podre hacer las pruebas para corregir. Espèro que me comprendan.

Gracias


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok entendido pues.

Estoy seguro que todo el mundo te comprende. y no hacemos mas que mostrar las experiencias que tenemos con el programador para si quieres puedas o intentes mejorarlo. En poco mas podemos ayudarte sin conocer el codigo .

Por cierto puedo preguntarte en que lenguaje estás programando el pic? es que he tenido un problema con el programador que me recordaba a otro problema similar con el gtp-usb lite que tenia con algunas controladoras. Es hitec?

1 saludo y animo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola.

Si estoy utilizando el compilador CCS. Pero no uso las librerias USB, re escribi el codigo que aparece en el PICKIT2 que esta echo en C18.

Este es el nuevo diseño del PCB.

Mide aprox: 7 x 5 cm. La proxima semana lo subo a la pagina, por el momento le dejo en el foro.

Gracias


----------



## El nombre (Oct 27, 2007)

Como ya he comentado anteriormente "muy logrado"

Con un poco de tiempo:
C7 pat sin conectar 
C3 dale la vuelta y ahorras pista. 
Las pistas se pueden mejorar 

No es una crítica es para hacerlo más . pos eso.

Saludos


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 28, 2007)

He estado revisando esta nueva revision y parece ser que verifica bien el 18f2550 aunque sigue saliendose del programa cuando termina de ejecutar cualquier acción sobre el pic. leer escribir o verificar.

Una sugerencia que creo que vendria bien es que el programa ponga en la barra de titulos o en algun sitio la versión del software y del firmware que se está utilizando. que con tantas versiones igual nos confundimos y reportar errores debido a la diferencias de versiones soft/firm.

para el que tenga hecho el programador como yo de la primera versión que salió y que con el nuevo firmware no funciona pq se han cambiado el pinout del icsp teneis aqui la nueva configuración que seria solo valida para los PIC y no para atmel que habria que hacer algun puente.

1 NC (No conexión)
2 Data
3 CLK
4 NC
5 VPP
6 VDD
7 GNd


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola. 

No se por que se sale del programa, yo solo lo he probado en XP. Y aparentemente funciona bien. Ya voy a poner la version del firmware. Y tambien hasta que la mayoria de personas tengan el nuevo programador voy a seguir trabajando con las 2 versiones de hardware.

Los pines son:

XTAL1  MOSI DAT CLK VPP VDD GND


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola a todos.

He compilado el programa en VS2005, pueda ser que se solucione el problema de cerrarse alfinal de programar.

http://www.freewebs.com/eclip-se/SoftVS2005.zip

Si no se descarga copia la direccion directamente en el explorador.


----------



## elmasvital (Oct 29, 2007)

Parece mas estable. Solo se me ha colgado 1 vez de unas 30 pruebas, pasando a segundo plano y teniendo que matarlo con finalizar tarea.


Edito. Estoy probando ahora con un 16f877a y borrando parece que se queda colgado una de cada 2-3 veces. 

Edito2. Va como por rachas  ahora no deja de colgarse (se cierra solo) con cualquier comando. haciendose impracticable 

No se suena como a algun registro que se queda sin borrar o alguna variable en memoria no se. es raro.


1 saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola elmasvital.

Yo lo he probado con el 16F877A. Y mi maquina es una P4 1.7Mhz. y S.O Win XP profesional.

Y no se cuelga. Me podrías decir en que maquina lo estas probando.

Con todo voy a poner una opción al final del dialogo de espera, para que se pueda salir manualmente. Y asi tratar de ver que sucede. 

Gracias


----------



## Raflex (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola, en mi computadora tambien marca error y se cierra, tengo una laptop con procesador centrino duo, windows xp pro sp2.

Que lenguaje estas usando para programar la aplicacion?


----------



## Evjair (Oct 31, 2007)

Una pregunta, descarge el archivo disponible en la seccion descargas de la pagina oficial y mirando el PCB note que el pin 1 del 18F2550 no esta conectado a nada. pero en las imagenes puestas en el site oficial si esta conectado mediante una resistencia de 4.7k a Vcc.

Ahi algun error ?


----------



## Raflex (Oct 31, 2007)

Va con la resistencia a Vcc, incluso podria ir directo el pin 1 a vcc sin resistencia si no se va usar un boton de reset, esto para ahorrar componentes.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola a todos.

1.- La aplicacion esta realizada en Visual C++.
2.- Solo lo he probado en P. IV, 1.7 Ghz, Win XP profecional. Creo que por el momento solo puede funcionar en estas maquinas. No se por que ocurren esos problemas.
3.- Ahora utilizo el reset interno del PIC por eso no es necesario la resistencia.


----------



## Raflex (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, es posible que el microcontrolador se este reseteando automaticamente de ves en cuando y por eso marca el error en la aplicacion, tienes deshabilitado el brown out detector y el watchdog?


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 1, 2007)

Yo dudo que sea eso raflex. el pic se comporta en todo momento de forma estupenda. Yo creo que los tiros andan por la forma en la que se terminan las comunicaciones con el pic o que se escapa una variable o un bucle que se empieza a llenar sin fin. 

Estaba dudando que fuera problema con los dual cores pero en el duron 1200 monocore que tengo también ocurre. No se a ver si instalo el visual studio 2005 y cuando se cuelgue el programa lo traceo con las utilidades que tiene este entorno.

1 saludo


----------



## hacktek (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola como se daran cuenta soy muy nuevo en esto. disculpen mi ignorancia pero descargue el archivo hardware.zip lo eh revisado y no logro encontrar una lista de materiales. alguien me podria decir donde los veo.

no se si estaré siego pero no entendí nada. sorry por la ignorancia.

PDT: excelente aporte el que haces a esta comunidad y a los internautas en general es muy dificil pillar este tipo de información mucas gracias .


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 2, 2007)

En el apartado hardware.zip estan todos los esquemas del circuito en formato jpg, pdf y archivos de proteus (programa de cad electronico). Si viendo el esquematico del circuito no eres capaz de reconocer sus componentes deberias buscar un curso basico de electronica. 

1 saludo.

PD: He sacado el BOF del proteus:

Bill of Material for Eclipse.PrjPCB
On 02/11/2007 at 10:07:35

 Comment             Pattern     Quantity  Components
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 13V                 DIODOZ 6.5MM     1    DZ                           Diodo Zener
 20MHz               XT 0.17          1    XT                           Crystal Oscillator
 2N3904              Q123 0.1         2    Q1, Q2                       NPN Uso general
 2N3906              Q123 0.1         1    Q3                           PNP Uso General
 Cap                 CE-1.7           3    C4, C5, C6                   Capacitor Electrolitico
 Cap                 CE-2MIL          1    C3                           Capacitor Electrolitico 
 CC                  CC 0.15          2    C1, C2                       Capacitor Ceramico   
 Diodo               DIODO 10MM       1    D1                           Diodo de uso general
 ICSP                HDR1X7H          1    JP1                          Header, 7-Pin
 Inductor            L 1.2MM          1    L1                           Inductor
 INPUT               HDR1X4           1    CONTROL                      CON VDD/VCC          
 LED                 LED-0            1    LED                          LED
 LED                 LED-BI           1    LED BI                       LED_BI
 PIC18F2550          DIP-28           1    U1                           High Performance, Microcontroller with 10-Bit A/D, 16K EPROM, 28-Pin SOIC, Standard Volt Range, Extended Temperature
 Res                 AXIAL 4MIL       1    R4                           Resistor             
 Res                 AXIAL 8MM       11    R1, R2, R3, R5, R6, R7, R8   Resistor
                                           R9, R10, R11, R12
 USB V2.0            USB2.5-2H4D      1    CN-USB                       CON USB


----------



## hacktek (Nov 2, 2007)

muchas gracias.

voy a tomar tu consejo y buscare un cursillo por hay. gracias

---------------------EDITADO---------------------

revisando la lista tengo una duda.

hay cosas sin valores. ejemplo 

Diodo DIODO 10MM 1 D1 Diodo de uso general
Res AXIAL 8MM 11 R1, R2, R3, R5, R6, R7, R8 Resistor 
R9, R10, R11, R12 

o estoy entendiedo mal nuevamente?' y si salen los valores?

gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 2, 2007)

No. en verdad ahí no te ponen los valores de los componentes. Mejor los miras en el esquematico.

Te los saco yo pero mejor que no lo leas e intentes antes sacarlos tu para practicar 

Resistencias (Todas de 1/4 de Watio)

4x 100 Ohmios
2x 1K
1x 2K2
3x 4K7
1x 10K

Diodos

1x 41N48
1x Zenner 13v
1x Zenner 5.1v
1x Led rojo 5mm
1x Led Bicolor 5mm 3 patillas

Condensadores

1x 100nF
1x 47uF/25v
1x 100uF/25v
2x 15pF
1x 1uF/25v
1x 4.7uF/25v

Transistores

2x 2n3904
1x 2n3906

Otros

Bobina 1x 220uH
1x Barrita pin 2,5mm
1x Conector usb tipo B acodado.

Espero no dejarme ninguno. 

1 saludo


----------



## hacktek (Nov 2, 2007)

excelente. tengo una sola duda. en cuanto a la bobina. es lo mismo que la inductancia de 220uh(como uan resistencia pero mas grantde y verdecita). uhas ojala en la tienda em hayan dado resistencias de 1/4 wat y no de mas. logre entender el esquematico . muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## Raflex (Nov 3, 2007)

Hola, la bobina es la misma que la inductancia y si tiene forma de resistencia. No hay problema por usar resistencias de mayor potencia, funcionan igual siempre y cuando sean del mismo valor, el unico inconveniente es el tamaño fisico que aumenta


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 3, 2007)

La bobina es la inductancia y puede tener o no forma de resitencia con fondo verde, varian segun modelos. Las resistencias pueden ser de potencias mayores si.

Si tienes alguna otra consulta abre un hilo en el foro correspondiente para no salirnos del objetivo de este

1 saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 3, 2007)

Hola a todos y gracias por tener activo este tema del foro.

Creo que el problema no es el PIC.
He visto que el compilador Visula C++. Tiene varias opciones de compilacion, creo que tengo que configurar esas cosas para que sea compatible con las PC. 

Ademas como uso un THREAD, para que ejecute la programacion  y al momento de salir tambien se sale del THREAD creo que por ahi va el problema.

Con todo estoy viendo esa parte haber que esta mal

Gracias a todos.


----------



## QuimCri (Nov 3, 2007)

Como están todos.

Me parece muy interesante el desarrollo de programador que esta llevando a cabo Eclipse, pues además de ser una herramienta indispensable para el trabajo en el área de electrónica, es una manera de brindar a toda la comunidad en general la manera de desarrollar trabajos sin truncarse en cuanto a elementos de trabajo.

Hasta ahora me enteré sobre el proyecto, y me interesa su implementaciòn para uso personal. Sin embargo lo que he leído (en el foro y en otras páginas) me genera una pregunta, que condiciona mi labor:

¿este programador se puede utilizar desde sistema operativo windows vista? (Hay la posibilidad)

Agradezco de antemano y felicito al programador.


----------



## JuanCa (Nov 4, 2007)

He entrado de casualidad y a las apuradas a este foro, ya que andaba buscando un programador de Pic's. a partir de ahora entrare regularmente.

Eclip-se muy bueno lo suyo.


Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Solo lo he probado en Win XP. Todabia no dispongo de Win Vista.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 7, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Pude conseguir una PC de mayor velocidad y ahora si se genera el problema del cerrarse el programa al finalizar de programar. Y también pude identificar en donde se produce el error.

Ahora lo estoy tratando de corregir. Por el momento se podría analizar el hardware y ver si el diseño es el correcto. También probar la comunicación USB en S.O Win Vista.

Cuando solucione el error les informaciónrmare en el foro.

Gracias


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 7, 2007)

Gran noticia Eclipse.

Oye eclipse por si lo quieres pensar. podrias dejar a los que quieran colaborar algunas tareas para ayudarte. documentación, crear imagenes para el icsp de los micros. no se.

Yo por ejemplo podria intentar crear un zocalo zif para programar una amplificadora gama de pics. solo haria falta por tu parte usar una de las lineas auxiliares para conmutar entre vpp1 y vpp2 segun el pic a programar.

Por cierto eclipse tienes planes de añadir el pic 12f629¿? alguna wii por ahí te lo agradeceria 

1 saludo y animo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 8, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Gracias por la ayuda. Y estare gustozo de recibirla. 

Si desean hacer el zocalo modificare el firmaware para que se pueda programar utilizando Vpp1 y Vpp2.

Tambien si pueden crear y mejorar las imagenes ICSP. Tambien cambiare las imagenes. Y si por ahi tambien pueden hacer una lista de los PIC y cual es la Imagen ICSP les agradeceria mucho.

Con todo ya estoy trabajando en corregir el error que se presenta al finalizar la programacion.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 9, 2007)

Hola.

Ya parece que esta corregido el error que se producia al final de la programacion.

Los archivos estan actualizados en la pagina de descarga.

Si lo han probado en Win Vista, podrian comentar si reconoce el hardware, y se pueden realizar las pruebas del hardware.


Gracias


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 10, 2007)

Funciona de maravilla eclipse  felicidades.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Solo me queda una duda, puedo usar el ic-prog para programar por primera ves el 18f2550, ya que en la lista de compatibilidad no se encuentra, si no diganme de algun programador (lo mas sencillo que se pueda) para bajarle el fimware.

De antemano gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola.

Si puedes utilizar el IC-PROG, para programar el firmware. En la pagina del programador en el area de enlaces ahi esta alguna información de como hacerlo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

muchas gracias eclipse, lo que queria saber era que programa usaba para programarlo, pero ya vi que es el winpic 800, ya tengo el impreso, ya solo voy a colocar el pic en el, lo hice en eagle y con zocalos integrados para los pic de 8,18,28 y 40 pines, si funciona lo subire.
Una dud, tu programador tambien se podra utilizar con  el winpic?


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 16, 2007)

esteban guerrero dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias eclipse, lo que queria saber era que programa usaba para programarlo, pero ya vi que es el winpic 800, ya tengo el impreso, ya solo voy a colocar el pic en el, lo hice en eagle y con zocalos integrados para los pic de 8,18,28 y 40 pines, si funciona lo subire.
> Una dud, tu programador tambien se podra utilizar con  el winpic?



Va a ser que no.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola, ya arme mi programador, hice las pruebas el hardware y realmente funciona, aemas de que verifique la tension en el zenner que me dio 12.3v.
Lo probe en una compu de mi escuela que tiene un procesador core duo a 2.0 y win xp, y me aparecen unas ventanas de error.
En mi casa lo probe en mi lap conun procesador turion 64 de un nucleo a 1.6 y win xp, y el software funciona de maravilla, sin embargo no reconoce los pic (18f2550 y 16f628), ademas al darle en programar me dice que hay un error que dice que hay un error al escribir ewn la direccion 0x0000 en el 18f2550 y 0x0020 en el 16f628, sin embargo si me permite leerlos.
No me podrian orientar a que se debera? ya verifique las soldaduras y las conexiones de los pines icsp ademas de que tengo el selector en vcc y con el zenner de 13v.
Los unicos componentes que cambie fuero los transistores ya que no los encontre, le puse los bc547 y 557, esto lo hice por que en proteus me dio el mismo resultado.
De antemano gracias.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola , solo escribo esta respuesta para aclarar que el problema era el puerto usb de mi computadora, ahora que lo probe en otro el programador funciona de maravilla, sin embargo la unica funcion que no funciona es la de reconocer el pic 16f6877a con el que lo probe.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola.

Como se indica en la pagina solo lo he probado en PC PIV, 3Ghz, SO Win XP, profesional. ServiPack 2. 

Creo que al ser tu PC de 64 bit y la mia de 32. Existe incompatibilidad. Y por eso se genera el error. 

Por el momento solo podra funcionar en XP. Y cuanto tenga la posiblidad lo adaptare a este nuevo tipo de PC.


----------



## jjloa66 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola 

yo soy nuevo en este foro y encontre lo que buscaba felicidades Eclip-se por tus aportes, voy a tomar en cuenta tu información ya que estoy muy interesado en programacion de PIC's, gracias y sigue adelante!


----------



## PHLAKO (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola, gente. Primero, mis felicitaciones a Eclip-se por el trabajo y lo segundo es una peticion, yo ocupo mucho el PIC648A ya que es el PIC de mas bajo costo con puerto USART, pero no lo soporta el software de grabacion. Podrias agregalo man?

Saludos cordiales 

chaos


----------



## Mariano_pic (Nov 24, 2007)

Una pregunta en que lenguaje hisiste el software del pc.

  Te felicito y espero sigas adelante con esto ya que todos estamos agradesidos


----------



## pablitarq (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Realmente estoy muy interezado en armar el proyecto de eclipse.
Estaria la posibilidad de qe alguien posteara el PCB para imprimir ?

Gracias y Salds


----------



## cepillo (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro. Felicitaciones Eclip-se por tu programador, esta excelente. Estaba a punto de comprar uno en la red pero prefiero armar el que diseñaste porque tambien permite grabar los Atmel ademas de los PICs. Tengo una duda ¿puedo cambiar el socket normal por un socket ZIF?. Muchas gracias por tu trabajo.


----------



## golumx (Nov 30, 2007)

Yo he montado hoy el programador, cuando lo tenia preparado para la primera conexion no me ha funcionado, claro he pensado sin el micro como se van a encender ningun Led y cuando ha puesto el micro, ha sonado un clak y el micro se calienta muchisimo (el micro no estaba programado) y sigue sin encenderse ningun led.... Cuando mido la tension en los diodos zener me da el mismo valor, entorno a 5v pero no se si tengo mal montado el circuito, si el micro estaba defecuoso de fabrica o que es lo que pasa, he segido los esquemas y no encuentro el problema, la placa es la de la pagina que esta en PDF, la que no es SMD y la colocacion de los componentes es la que aparece en el foro. Aqui cuelgo una foto de como me ha quedado, mañana haber si saco otra con la camara buena que esta la he tomado con la camara web de ordenata.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 2, 2007)

Si ha sonado un clack y el micro se calienta está claro que el 18f2550 está quemado, bien por que lo hayas colocado al revés, segun esa foto debe estar orientado a la izquierda, o bien que tienes un cortocircuito de vcc con masa por algun lado.

Por otro lado no es bueno porner el micro sin grabar en el circuito... Si tiene la patilla que va a la bobina fija a nivel alto constante la quemará.

Revisa el circuito porque el problema estará por ahí.

1 saludo


----------



## golumx (Dic 2, 2007)

Gracias por las observaciones, el problema era la inversion de polaridad de la conecion del USB, ahora he sustituido el micro por otro nuevo y he sustituido todos los transistores, la bobina esta bien por que le mido la resistencia y me dan 2.7 Ohm, los diodos todos dan valores entre 650 y 840 mV, segun el manual del polimetro no deberian sobre pasar los 800mV pero bueno..... Por favor revisar la correcta posicion de los componentes, es que cada micro me cuesta 11€ y lo de hacerme el programador era para ahorrar un poco. Aqui pongo una foto mejor que la anterior del montaje con el micro en su posicion......






Otra cosa, no me aclaro como hacer el programador JDM que vienen en el link, no me queda clara la posicion de los componentes, en las imagenes que aparece montado estan o sobre una placa perforada o en un fotolito del que no encuentro el esquema..... La verdad es que me corre un poco de prisa por que he pedido un ordenador que tiene puerto serie y tendre que devolverlo pronto.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 2, 2007)

La forma mas facil de programar el 2550 es el art2003. busca información en internet. Por cierto trabaja por puerto LPT que aun tienen todos los pc's...

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=27&func=select&id=35

1 saludo.


----------



## golumx (Dic 2, 2007)

Al final he montado el que recomienda eclipse, pero la información que he encontrado me dice como configurarlo para el IC-Prog y aunque me he bajado la ultima version no puede programar los 18F2550, ¿como deberia configurar el Winpic800? es que si lo dejo con la configuracion por defecto me da un error de lectura


----------



## golumx (Dic 2, 2007)

Aporto mas datos. El error que me da es: 

Error de verificacion en direccion 0x300000
Verificado:0xCF3F Leido:0xFFFF

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como configurar el dichoso JDM y claro si no programo el 18F2550 el programa de ecliipse no me detecta el programador. ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 2, 2007)

si es un jdm normal deberia funcionar con la configuracion estandar de un JDM, tanto en winpic como en icprog... aunque icprog no lo aconsejo por ser antiguo

si no te funciona, o te da ese error seguramente es un fallo de montaje. Intenta darle al boton detectar pic... y sin o te dice que es un 18f2550... es que hay un fallo de montaje o configuración.

1 saludo.


----------



## golumx (Dic 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias, pero me surgen dos preguntas ahora, ¿cual es la configuracion estandar para el winpic800? (es que he toqueteado todo y ya no me acuerdo como estaba al principio) y la segunda es ¿como puedo saber si mi montaje esta bien hecho?. El micro no me lo detecta, pero cuando le doy a leer no me da problemas, aunque no se si es correcto pues como el micro esta limpio las instrucciones son FFFF. Cuando le doy a verificar lo lee correctamente, me dice que el Codigo y la ID son ok pero al 98% haciendo la verificacion me da el error.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola a todos, con respecto al programador JDM. Si puede programar los otros pic y estan seguros de que funciona. Lo unico que deben hacer es poner el PIN PGM a tierra. Ahi lo reconoce el WinPiC800.

O tambien pueden utilizar el Art2003, el circuito es muy simples.

Espero que sepan disculparme la demora, pero ya estoy por terminar un proyecto pendiente y por eso no he podido estar muy seguido en el foro. Tampoco he podido revisar los incovenientes que se presentan en el programador.

Hola tambien algo que he visto del programador. Es que si ustedes hacen click en programar, leer o borrar. Aparece un error cuando no esta conectado el programador. Eso lo comprobe en mi PC. Pero al probarlo en un Celeron. No ocurre eso. 

Creo que esos errores que se estan presentando tienen que ver con la configuracion S.O y con el hardware. Pero no se en donde se genera esos problemsa.

Yo lo he probado el programador y he podido programar y verficar que la mayoria de los PIC de la serie 16F y 18F los programa bien.

Por eso tengan confianza en el programador que pronto estara en su mejor momento.

Algo mas. Tal como lo decia elmasvital. No se debe conectar el PIC sin programarlo por que se debe generar la senal PWM para que funcione la bobina. caso contario estarian haciendo un corto circuito.

Gracias


----------



## golumx (Dic 4, 2007)

Tras montar el ART2003 no consigo nada, pongo el 18F2550 en el zocalo y configuro el Winpic800 como dice en la pagina que indicaba elmasvital (MicroPic) no me encuentra el micro. Tras los 8 diodos mido un tension de 2.97v  y entre la patilla 1 y la tierra una de 3.60v pero nada, me he compobado todas las conexiones midiendo la resistencia entre las patillas de los componentes (por la parte superior de la placa), entre los componentes y con los conectores y todo parece estar correcto. La unica diferencia con las recomendaciones de MicroPic es la version del Winpic800 es la version, la que yo tengo es la 3.62 y la del ejemplo es una anterior. En la ventana de configuracion de Hardware en mi version hay una pestaña que dice IC2 Addr y tiene un desplegable con 8 opciones del tipo 0x0a donde va desde 0 a 7.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola.

Si estas seguro que el circuito armado, es el correcto y que estan bien conectados todos los elementos. Y hacegurate que la configuracion sea la correcta.

Creo, ojala no sea asi. Pueda ser que esa version que tu tienes (O sea la actual) ya no permita programar o soporte ese programador.


----------



## milroc (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola golumx disculpa que me meta,mi experiencia personal con el  ART2003 ,me paso lo mismo
consegui programarlo anulando los diodos y alimentarlo con 5 volt externos

espero que puedas programarlo


----------



## milroc (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola golumx , mirando tu foto del eclipse me parece que el micro esta al reves, fijate que  la ranura   tiene que mirar  el icsp


----------



## golumx (Dic 5, 2007)

Ya he conseguido programar el 18F2550, he montado otro art2003, sin placa empleando los componentes como soporte y una vez bien configurado el Winpic800 los programa y los verifica perfectamente, pero una no he conseguido hacer funcionar el programador Eclipse. Pero todo se andara, aunque agradeceria que alguien me indique algunos puntos de control para descubrir los posibles errores.... menudo vicio estoy pillando..


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 6, 2007)

golumx dijo:
			
		

> Ya he conseguido programar el 18F2550, he montado otro art2003, sin placa empleando los componentes como soporte y una vez bien configurado el Winpic800 los programa y los verifica perfectamente, pero una no he conseguido hacer funcionar el programador Eclipse. Pero todo se andara, aunque agradeceria que alguien me indique algunos puntos de control para descubrir los posibles errores.... menudo vicio estoy pillando..



Ve a configuracion de hardware y haz las pruebas de señales... y leds... vpp debe dar 13 voltios. data clock y vdd 5

1 saludo.


----------



## golumx (Dic 6, 2007)

Gracias elmasvital, ¿pero con que programa hago las pruebas y como lo configuro?, es que el PIC esta programado pero cuando lo coloco en el programador y lo conecto al PC no me detecta el hardware. Milroc, me parece que el micro esta en su sitio, con la patilla 1 (la de la muesca) mirando al ICSP..... correcto, no?


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 6, 2007)

El test se hace dentro dle programa eclipse. 

Si no te ha detectado el usb el programador es que no está funcionando correctamente. bien porque no esté bien programado... o porque esté alguna conexión mal....

Verificaste con el art2003 que el pic estaba bien grabado?.

El programador está probado asi que algo debes de tener mal.

1 saludo.


----------



## golumx (Dic 6, 2007)

He verificado la programacion de chip, lo borro, leo el contenido para asegurarme de que esta limpio y lo programo, lo verifico y vuelvo a leerlo para confirmar que el codigo que esta gravado empieza y termina de igual forma entre el firmware de eclipse y el que tengo en el micro. Creo que empezare desde el principio.... pero con el micro ya instalado.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 7, 2007)

Monta en una protoboard todo el circuito eliminando la parte de generación de señales vpp vdd clock y data... osea eliminando todas las conexiones del puerto B y C (patillas 11,12,13,17,18 y 21-28 ). Si asi no lo reconoce el ordenador pues o tiene mal el usb del chip que puede ser o tienes algun corto o el cable usb que usas está malo.

1 saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 7, 2007)

Hola. A todos.

Creo que he corregido el problema que se presentaba al final de la programacion y cuando se hacia Click en los botones de programar, leer o borrar; cuando no estaba conectado el programador.

Los he probado con el 16F84A, 16F628A, 16F877A y el 18F2550. Y funciona bien, los programa y los lee bien.

Pero necesito los comentarios de ustedes para determinar si realmente esta programando y correguido el problema.

El unico cambio es el software, el hardware y firmware son los mismos.

Gracias


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 7, 2007)

ola eclip-se me he decido a hacer tu programador pero al final me he liado y no se cual es la version mas reciente 

podrias poner un pack con to lo necesario?(esquema,pcb,firmware,programa,ect) 

Espero que para el miercoles lo pueda tener echo que es cuando yegan los samples de microchip jejeje 

Un saludo a todos

Felicidades por el magnifico proyecto

EDIT:

PD: Ya lo encontre supongo que con lo que esta en la pajina mencionada en el primer post se puede hacer no'


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Los archivos necesarios estan en la pagina del programador:

http://www.eclip-se.es.tl

Ahi esta toda la información.

En este momento modificque el software.

Quite los botones que estaban desabilitados y que eran para configurar el software y hardware. Por el moemnto no son necesarios.

Tambien ahora puede recordar los dispositivos escogidos de cada serie.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 11, 2007)

una duda 

no pude canseguir el xtal de 20 mhz vale uno de 18 mhz o no 

la bobina vale cualquier valor? se puede fabricar?


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola.

El cristal tiene que ser de 20Mhz, si no no funciona. Y la bobina te puedes construir pero tiene que ser de 220 a 650 uH.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 11, 2007)

ok gracias por la respuesta intentare conseguir ese cristal como sea 


en cuanto a la bobina cuantas vueltas pueden ser asi por encima?

una 40 o 50 o mas 100?

Gracias por responder tan rapido 



Cuanto suele costar el pic?

esk todavia no me llego la sample....


----------



## milroc (Dic 12, 2007)

hola thelscIVRF, en la Argentina vale 11 dolares en cuanto ala bobina la cantidad de vueltas es complicado saber si no contas con un medidor de inductancia, tiene que ver el "Q" de la forma donde le vas a dar las vueltas 

suerte


----------



## f_point (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Este programador se mira muy interesante. De hecho un amigo mio me comento de su existencia y por ello me uni a este foro. Muy buen trabajo eclip-se!

Estos dias me pondre en el plan de armar un ejemplar de tu programador. Solo terminare otros proyectitos pendientes y me lanzare de lleno a ello. Ya cuento con el inductor, el microcontrolador y varios otros componentes.

thelscIVRF, creo que si es posible usar otro Cristal que no sea de 20MHz. De hecho he usado Cristales de 4MHz para interfasear el USB con mucho exito, y me atrevo a afirmar que este programador no es la excepcion. Eso si: tendras que cambiar los bits de configuracion del firmware antes de grabarlo. Puedes usar cristales de 4, 8, 12, 16 y 20MHz pero para ello tienes que cambiar el divisor del oscilador. Si usas Winpic800 puedes cambiar facilmente esa configuracion, solo busca la etiqueta que dice "- oscillator selection -" y elige el factor de division segun tu cristal.

Espero mi comentario te sea de ayuda.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 13, 2007)

de todas formas intentare conseguir el de 20 y si no pues ya pruebo 

el problema es k el sofware de eclpse lo acepte con otro cristal


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 13, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Con respecto a al cristal, tiene que ser de 20Mhz, por que los retardos de tiempo y demas subrutinas estan calculadas con ese cristal.

Si cambian el cristal, puede funcionar la comunicación USB, pero no programara debido a que los tiempos son diferentes.


----------



## golumx (Dic 13, 2007)

Por favor eclipse, o quien me pueda responder ¿me podeis indicar la correspondencia de los pines del usb B? los tenia mal conectados y me achicharraron un chisme..... De momento no he encontrado un conector USB tipo B para placa, a si que tendre que apañarme con un cable USB que tenia por casa......


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola.

En esta pagina esta como conectar el puerto USB, sin el conector. Con todo si pones en el GOOGLE, ahi sale mucha información sobre las conexion del puerto USB

http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm


----------



## f_point (Dic 14, 2007)

Oops! Lo siento thelscIVRF, espero no haberte mal informaciónrmado ni a ti ni a nadie mas que pudiera leer mi mensaje. Lo que dice Eclip-se es cierto al 100%: el programador solo funcionara con cristales de 20MHz exactos.

Las disculpas del caso a todos. Usualmente hecho a andar mis dispositivos USB (usando el PIC18F2550/4550) con el PLL enviando clock al CPU, y como tambien es una practica usual entre mi grupo de compañeros, pense que todo mundo lo usaba asi. Obviamente cometi un error: Este programador es una excepcion y alimenta el clock de CPU directo del oscilador del cristal y no desde el PLL. Me di cuenta de ello hasta que arme mi ejemplar de este programador.

No te preocupes Eclip-se, no estoy desensamblando tu codigo ni nada por el estilo. Soy muy respetuoso del trabajo de otros (y admiro mucho tu trabajo), pero como todos sabemos esa información se obtiene facilmente analizando nada mas la palabra de configuracion que viene en el .HEX, que casualmente tanto MPLAB como WinPic800 revelan como cosa rutinaria. Me temo que esta es una aclaracion innecesaria de todas formas ^_^

En todo caso Eclip-se, no crees que seria bueno echar a andar el CPU con el PLL activado? asi se podria cambiar la velocidad del cristal de entre 4, 8, 12, 16 y 20MHz nada mas cambiando las palabras de configuracion del MCU, manteniendo el CPU y todos sus perifericos corriendo siempre a la misma velocidad. Asi a todos nosotros se nos haria mas facil buscar los componentes; Imagino que seria una buena modificacion ;-)

Lo unico malo es que si la velocidad de CPU cambia por usar el PLL, habria que cambiar todos los bucles de retardo para que generen los mismos tiempos de retardo. Sin embargo en un compilador de C como el CCS, eso es pan comido: basta con cambiar la directiva #use delay (clock=XXXX) y listo, solo recompilas el .HEX.

Por otra parte, recien acabo de armar un ejemplar del programador en Protoboard. Es tremendamente dificil interfasear el USB con todo el ruido que se genera, pero al fin (bajo ciertas condiciones un poco restrictivas) logre probar varios dispositivos. He aqui mis resultados preliminares:
- PIC16F876A: Programa OK, Lee OK
- PIC16F628A: Programa OK, Lee OK
- PIC18F2550: Programa OK, Lee OK
- PIC12F683: Programa OK, Lee OK
- PIC12F675: Lee OK, pero se equivoca siempre al grabar el dispositivo (el proceso se detiene justo en el momento de programar la palabra de configuracion, pero despues de programar la FLASH y la EEPROM). Lamentablemente no preservo la palabra de calibracion al final de la memoria y como no la guarde por separado, perdi su calibracion de fabrica ;_;

Debo agregar que todos los dispositivos se detectaron correctamente al usar la opcion de identificacion automatica. Hare mas pruebas en cuanto tenga tiempo.

Muchisimas gracias Eclip-se, este es un tremendo aporte. Es muy facil hallar programadores USB comerciales a precios muy elevados, pero muy dificil hallar uno libre como el tuyo y que ademas sea de pocas piezas (es decir de bajo costo). Manten el buen trabajo amigo!


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 14, 2007)

pues si pienso k seria muy buen idea lo de activarle el pll si esto no lleva demasiado trabajo 

yo sigo buscando los componentes (xtal y bobina) y esperando a k me yege el pic de microchip 


pd: en el estado de la sample ya pone shipping supongo que yeara dentro de 4 o 5 dias,
se me ace muuuuuuuuuuuuuy larga la espera pues la verdad espero que me funcione este programador jeje no tngo mu wena experiencia con los programadores puesto que el primero que armé (el pablin) no me funcionó nunca y luego arme el gtp lite y tampoco ademas creo que el pablin quemo mi primer pic porque se puso ardiendo....


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Y gracias por probar el Programador f point. Con respecto al PIC de las seria 12F, ya voy a ver que sucede con el error.

Tambien voy a ver como cambio las subrutinas de tiempo para poder utilizar otros cristales, algunas estan echas en assembler, y se deben cambiar todos los tiempos.

Pero ya lo voy hacer.

Y si alguien lo a probado en Win Vista, podrian comentar si lo detecta el S.O. Y funciona la comunicacion USB.

Gracias


----------



## f_point (Dic 17, 2007)

Que bueno que vas a considerar cambiar las rutinas para aceptar mas cristales. Todos te lo agradeceremos ^_^.

Espero que cambiar las partes hechas en assembler no te genere muchos conflictos, a lo mejor y te sea posible reconfigurar el postscaler para ajustar un poco el clock del CPU, ya que con PLL y sin postscaler, la velocidad sube de 20MHz (5MIPS) a 48MHz (12MIPS). Lastima que 5 no sea submultiplo exacto de 12 :-/

De momento no hago mas pruebas porque estoy esperando a terminar mi montaje del programador en circuito impreso. Muy probablemente tenga todo listo para mañana o bien pasado mañana, dare inicio a mas pruebas hasta entonces, ya que el ruido en la protoboard es muy grande y por lo mismo es muy propenso a fallar.

Con gusto echaria a andar unas pruebas bajo Vista, pero lamentablemente estoy escaso de espacio en mi disco duro y hasta que no haga limpieza total o compre otro disco mas grande no puedo hacer mucho movimiento en mi sistema operativo aparte de las re-instalaciones habituales de WinXP.

Estamos en contacto.


----------



## golumx (Dic 18, 2007)

Yo tengo windows vista, pero sigo con los mismos problemas, no me funciona, ni me lo detecta, pero ni en Vista ni en XP, se que el micro esta bien y esta programado pero nada. Como no me funciono al principio realice otra placa por  si tenia algun corto y sustitui todos los componentes y compre otro micro nuevo a ver si estaba dañado. El Art2003 programa los micros sin problema, los lee los detecta tanto el programador como como el micro pasan todos los test y cuando los conecto en el programador el micro me lo detecta pero cuando enchufo el programador al usb no pasa nada. La primera vez que lo conecte tenia la polaridad invertida y me machaque el micro pero el windows vista detecto un nuevo dispositivo! Si me ayudais un poco a reparsar el montaje para que funcione lo probare gustosamente, es mas tengo un ordenata un poco viejecillo con puertos USB, paralelo y serie, que ahora tiene XP y MSDOS instalado con el que hago pruebas y no me costaria mucho ponerle tambien el vista (este ordenador solo le uso para experimentos) por que tengo espacio en el disco por que los programas que empleamos no ocupan demasiado.......


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola eclipse he estado mirando la ultima revision del software y parece que funciona perfecto. Hecho de menos el comando verificar pero creo haber leido que lo quitaste por algun fallo momentaneo no?...

Podrias añadir soporte para el pic 12f629?¿? me vendria muy bien...

Edito para comentar que estoy empezando a hacer las primeras pruebas del zocalo zif que te comenté queria hacer para este programador. Las primeras pruebas funcionando en el mismo zocalo de pics de 40/28/18 pins  y supuestamente pq no tengo aqui ninguno compatible aun 8/20pins, Entre los que he probado... 16f877a  (40p) 16f628  16f84a (18p) 18f2550(28)

Solo me queda preparar los transistores para conmutar VPP y VPP2. 

1 saludo.


----------



## f_point (Dic 19, 2007)

Ahora que elmasvital lo menciona, me gustaria tambien ver soporte para el PIC12F629. De hecho me parecio un poco curioso ver soporte para el 12F675 (con el pequeño problema) y no para el 12F629, ya que son "hermanos" por asi decirlo.

Por otra parte, sera posible agregar soporte para las versiones anteriores de los PIC? tal como el 16F628 o el 16F877? (ambos sin la 'A'). Puedo conseguir unicamente el 16F628 comprandolo en mi pais, y a menos que lo pida como muestras al exterior (toma mas de 1 mes), no puedo hacerme del 16F628A.

A lo mejor sea cosa de paciencia... imagino que eventualmente veremos soporte en tu software para toda clase de PIC 

En otros asuntos, tengo casi listo mi programador en version circuito impreso. Solo dare unas horas mas a que seque la laca acrilica que lo protege para iniciar mas pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 19, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Aunque el 16F877 y 16F877A, y sus familias se diferencian unicamente por la A. El algoritmo de programacion es poco diferente. Les prometo que para enero, estan adicionados esos PIC, y el comando de verificar.

Y si tienen problemas con el hardware, el PCB esta bien, solo deben tener cuidado con la polaridad de los transistores y capacitores. Antes de conectar el programador, deben programar el firmware. Y automaticamente es reconocido por el sistema operactivo. Por lo menos el Win XP lo hace he instala los DRIVE autometicamete.

Gracias.


----------



## Guest (Dic 19, 2007)

Elmasvital, yo tmbien planeo integrarle un zocalo zif al programador, sin embargo la conmutacion de vpp y vpp2 la planeaba hacerla con un pequeño switch de un polo 2 tiros para seleccionar entre encapsulados de 8-18 y entre 28-40 podrias explicarme como usaras los transistores para hacer la conmutacin en lugar de un switch.

De antemano gracias


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 20, 2007)

Segun el zif que tengo planeado hacer realmente vpp solo es un problema para los pics de 40 patillas el resto podria funcionar incluso con vpp y vpp2 activados a la vez.

La conmutacion se haria por uno de los pines auxiliares, siendo el software del pc el que decida que vpp debe estar activado en cada momento. Ya se habló esta posibilidad con eclipse y le interesaba la idea.

1 saludo.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 20, 2007)

Este es el zif que estoy probando ahora mismo. Lo pongo para que lo comentemos... a ver que pensais... o si detectais algun error.

cuando en Aux1 tenemos un nivel alto. Vpp1 está a 12v, Vpp2 a 0v. Cuando aux1 está a nivel bajo pues al contrario.


----------



## Guest (Dic 20, 2007)

Pues me parece bien, y tienes razón solo habria problema con el encapsulado de 40 pines, al inicio habia pensado en un interruptor para alternar entre vpp y vpp2 sin embargo si dices que eclipse esta de acuerdo en modificar el software para que la conmutacion se haga en el circuito pues me parece bien, al fin al programar pics sobran 2 terminales.


----------



## f_point (Dic 20, 2007)

elmasvital dijo:
			
		

> Este es el zif que estoy probando ahora mismo. Lo pongo para que lo comentemos... a ver que pensais... o si detectais algun error.
> 
> cuando en Aux1 tenemos un nivel alto. Vpp1 está a 12v, Vpp2 a 0v. Cuando aux1 está a nivel bajo pues al contrario.



El planteamiento me parece bastante bien, sin embargo veo que existe un pequeño problema potencial: el voltaje VPP (1 o 2) es aplicado al PIC a traves de una resistencia de 4.7K, lo que podria provocar una pequeña caida de voltaje entre el programador y el PIC programado. Segun dices VPP (1 o 2) llega a 12V, pero a 12V corremos el riesgo de que algunos pic no se programen bien (tuve un problema similar con un JDM, donde la PC no enviaba suficiente voltaje al VPP, llegando a solo 12V, lo cual provocaba fallas con muchos modelos de PIC).

Me temo que necesitariamos exactamente 13V para asegurarnos que no ocurran problemas al programar los PIC. Imagino que debe de haber alguna mejoria, solo que de momento no se me viene ninguna a la cabeza para sugerirla. En todo caso seria de probarlo asi como esta con varios PIC, porque podria funcionar de todas formas, dado que este programador es completamente diferente del viejo JDM.


----------



## f_point (Dic 20, 2007)

Estimados, me he tomado la libertad de realizar algunas pruebas con mi pequeña coleccion de PICs con una implementacion del programador que hice en circuito impreso, para confirmar compatibilidades y detectar fallas menores. Es mi mas sincera intensión colaborar a la mejoria de este excelente programador.

Esta es la tabla con mis resultados, los numeros indican notas adicionales que estan mas abajo:

PIC16F876A - Identifica: OK, Graba: OK, Lee: OK
PIC16F877A - Identifica: OK, Graba: OK, Lee: OK
PIC16F628A - Identifica: OK, Graba: OK, Lee: OK
PIC16F88   - Identifica: OK, Graba: Hay problemas (1), Lee: Hay problemas (1)
PIC12F675  - Identifica: OK, Graba: Hay problemas (2), Lee: OK
PIC12F683  - Identifica: OK, Graba: Hay problemas (3), Lee: OK
PIC18F2550 - Identifica: OK, Graba: OK, Lee: OK
PIC18F4550 - Identifica: OK, Graba: OK, Lee: OK
PIC18F2620 - Identifica: OK, Graba: Hay problemas (4), Lee: OK

1- PIC16F88
   No lee ni graba la segunda palabra de configuracion (direccion 0x2008), solo la primera.
   Basicamente esta palabra es omitida a la hora de comunicarse con el dispositivo, pero se
   carga corectamente desde el .hex en el software de la PC. Esta palabra contiene las
   configuraciones "fail safe clock monitor enable" e "internal external Switch over mode".
   Como ambas no se programan, quedan siempre activadas tras borrar el dispositivo.

2- PIC12F675
   a) Al grabar el software indica que hubo un error casi al final del proceso, sin embargo
   el dispositivo se graba completamente bien (incluida toda la memoria de programa, EEPROM y
   palabra de configuracion). Este error ya habia sido reportado.

   Update: Acabo de descubrir que la palabra de configuracion (0x2007) posee 3 bits sin usar,
   y que siempre se leen como cero. Cuando en el .hex esos bits tienen algun 1 se genera el
   error antes mencionado. Presumo que lo que ocurre es que se genera un error al comparar el
   valor programado (con esos bits como 1) y el leido (cuyos bits el dispositivo ignora y
   devuelve como cero) ya que son inevitablemente diferentes.

   b) La palabra de calibracion en la ultima localidad de programa (direccion 0x3FF) se destruye
   cada vez que el dispositivo es grabado o borrado. La especificacion indica que la palabra de
   calibracion debe de ser leida antes de borrar el dispositivo para ser restaurada al grabarlo.
   Recomiendo agregar una opcion (siempre desactivada por default) para que el usuario pueda
   sobreescribir dicha palabra si lo desea. Este error ya habia sido reportado.

   c) Los bits de calibracion BG1 y BG0 en la palabra de configuracion (0x2007) no se preservan
   y siempre sobreescriben borrando la calibracion de fabrica del "bandgap" para POR y BOR.
   Recomiendo una opcion (siempre desactivada por default) para que el usuario pueda elegir si
   quiere sobreescribir esos bits o bien preservarlos (esos bits deberian ser leidos antes de
   reprogramar el dispositivo y luego forzados a su valor anterior al reprogramarlo, ignorando
   el contenido del .hex para esos bits).

3- PIC12F683
   a) De manera similar al 12F675, hay 2 bits de configuracion sin usar (direccion 0x2007) que
   siempre se leen como 1. Si en el hex alguno de estos bits es 0, se generara un error al final
   de la escritura.

   Como nota adicional, puedo suponer que en varios otros PIC podria generarse esta clase de
   errores si algun bit en sus palabras de configuracion no es usado.

   b) Todo funciona bastante bien. Solo queria sugerir que seria bueno poder leer y grabar (con
   las prevenciones del caso) la palabra de calibracion (0x2008), ya que a veces uno necesita
   recalibrar el oscilador interno.

4- PIC18F2620
   a) El dispositivo presenta ciertos problemas a la hora de ser reprogramado. Por lo visto, el
   dispositivo tiene que estar siempre en blanco para que un nuevo programa pueda ser
   grabado correctamente, de lo contrario al sobreescribir los bytes se sobreponen los ceros
   (operacion AND segun veo) y los datos viejos se combinan con los nuevos corrompiendo
   todo.

   b) Asimismo, la funcion de borrado total no funciona. El programador enciende el LED rojo
   brevemente indicando la operacion de borrado, pero al leer el dispositivo nuevamente los
   datos siguen estando guardados. Al parecer, la causa de esta falla esta asociada a la causa
   de la falla anterior.

   c) Al cargar un .hex con datos en la EEPROM, los datos de la misma se cargan mal.
   Basicamente el software omite los bytes del .hex cada localidad impar, dejando solo los
   datos en localidades pares presentes. Asimismo, el software no presenta los caracteres
   ascii a la hora de cargar el .hex (mas si presenta los numeros). Los caracteres ascii son
   presentados en el software solo cuando se lee el dispositivo.

Bueno, eso serian todos mis resultados.

Tambien cuento con otros dispositivos no soportados aun. Con mucho gusto los probare a medida sean agregados. Los otros modelos que poseo son: PIC12F629, PIC16F628, PIC18F2431, dsPIC30F3010, dsPIC30F3012 y dsPIC33FJ12MC.

Siento el post tan largo, pero no encontre otra forma rapida de publicar mis resultados. Espero esto sea de utilidad para todos.

Saludos.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 20, 2007)

f_point dijo:
			
		

> elmasvital dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no te preocupes que la configuración que tiene no hace caer nada el voltaje. El unico temor que tenia era que la división de la corriente que se realiza para crear vpp1 y vpp2 no fuera suficiente para entrar a modo programación. Pero el zocalo está probado con los pics que tengo aqui un 16f628 y un 18f2550, y en ambos lee y graba e identifica sin mayor problemas.

Cuando decia que lo comentaramos era ver la posibilidad de ingresar algun dispositivo adicional que no estubiera contemplado o algun pic que siendo de los pines propuestos no guardara los pines mas o menos estandar que los demás de su nº de pines.

1 saludo


----------



## f_point (Dic 20, 2007)

OK elmasvital, si tu mismo ya lo probaste, entonces significa que funciona muy bien  por lo visto los PIC no consumen mucha corriente cuando son programados, y ahora que lo mencionas, las impedancias presentes en la red de circuito del JDM tambien son altas (de hecho las condiciones son iguales o incluso peores), y sin embargo esa clase de programadores suele funcionar bien.

En cuanto a la distribucion de pines no veo mayor problema. Se ve a simple vista que soporta muchos dispositivos de 8, 18, 28 y 40 pines y me parece muy buena la distribucion.

Quizas el unico inconveniente que veo (y que es inevitable) es que no se puede conectar ni el PIC18F2550 ni el PIC18F4550, ya que el pin Vusb de esos PIC (la salida del regulador de voltaje USB) se coloca a clock en ambos casos (pin 14 en el 2550 y 18 en el 4550) y al colocar externamente 0 o 5 voltios en ese pin nos arriesgamos a dañar el puerto USB del PIC bajo programacion, pues ese pin es una salida en todo momento. Lastima, porque precisamente esos mismos pines son clock para la gran mayoria (si no es que todos) los dispositivos de 8 y 18 pines 

En cuanto a la distribucion de la corriente que viene del doblador de voltaje, solo hay que ver que en el catodo del diodo rectificador (1N4148) haya mas de 14V en todo momento (el mio mide como 21.5V sin carga). Si es asi, entonces no deberia haber problema, pues eso indicaria que soporta la carga extra con toda la corriente que drena. Por otra parte, en el PIC bajo programacion deberia haber siempre 13V en todo momento mientras se este programando.

Aprovecho la oportunidad para anexar a un ancestro... no, mas bien un clasico, que recien acabo de probar:

PIC16F84A - Identifica: OK, Graba: OK, Lee: OK

Recien lo tome prestado de un muy buen amigo mio, y todas las pruebas fueron satisfactorias.


Sigamos asi, colaboremos para hacer de este buen programador algo todavia mejor.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 21, 2007)

No me habia percatado del Vusb... Voy a hacer pruebas porque actualmente graba los 18f2550 sin aparente problema y sin fallo en el usb. A ver el problema no es meterle 5v en esa patilla porque no hay diferencia de potencial... el problema seria meterle GND pq hay consumo de corriente... y logicamente el clock le va a dar ambos. No obstante esa misma patilla en los circuitos que usan usb con el 2550 se conecta a masa con un condensador. 

En todo caso podriamos probar a meter una resistencia en esa patila para limitar la corriente, aunque ya el programador tiene una interna de 100R. 

Acabo de hacer una prueba intercalando una resistencia de 10k entre clock y la patilla 14 del zif y los pics de 18 pines que son los que usan ese clock funciona sin problema alguno.

Habrá que ir probando.

edito ::>> FPOINT a ver si puedes mirar si a ti con el pic18f2550 haciendo un borrado del chip te borra la palabra de configuración. Cargale pro ejemplo el hex del programador y luego borralo cierra el programa y lee el contenido del pic... a mi no me borra la palabra de configuración. 

1 saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 21, 2007)

Hola a todos, y gracias por los comentarios relacionados a las pruebas de los PIC. Ya voy a revisar y corregir los problemas.

Y esta muy bueno el trabajo que están haciendo para utilizarlo con un ZIP. 

También estoy trabajando con la programación de los AVR, los mas conocidos, en las próximas semanas estará una versión de prueba. Ya que solo dispongo del ATMEGA16 y ATMEGA8, pero la única diferencia entre los AVR es la capacidad y algunos detalles, creo que podré generalizar la programación para que soporte la mayoría de AVRs


----------



## f_point (Dic 26, 2007)

elmasvital dijo:
			
		

> No me habia percatado del Vusb... Voy a hacer pruebas porque actualmente graba los 18f2550 sin aparente problema y sin fallo en el usb. A ver el problema no es meterle 5v en esa patilla porque no hay diferencia de potencial... el problema seria meterle GND pq hay consumo de corriente... y logicamente el clock le va a dar ambos. No obstante esa misma patilla en los circuitos que usan usb con el 2550 se conecta a masa con un condensador.
> 
> En todo caso podriamos probar a meter una resistencia en esa patila para limitar la corriente, aunque ya el programador tiene una interna de 100R.
> 
> ...



Me temo elmasvital que el pin VUSB es mas bien una salida de un regulador interno de 3.3V que posee el PIC18F2550. La idea es que coloques ese capacitor externo para filtrar la salida del regulador (tal como lo hicieras con la salida de un 7805) puesto que el no posee un capacitor interno, ya que es muy dificil y/o caro insertar capacitores de gran tamaño en un chip de silicio.

Asimismo, el 18F2550 permite la opcion de usar un regulador externo (un 78L33 si uno gusta) y conectarlo al VUSB, pero entonces se debe de apagar el bit de cofiguracion o fuse correspondiente para apagar el regulador interno y que permita introducir el voltaje externamente.

He de agregar tambien que asi como el pin VUSB es la salida de un regulador (o la entrada de 3.3V si se apaga), tambien esta conectado internamente al modulo del USB para alimentarlo, ya que la señalizacion del bus USB es de 3.3V (aunque no lo crean asi es, aun a mi me costo creerlo), asi que debe haber siempre 3.3V en este pin si se quiere usar el USB del 2550.

Y me temo que lamentablemente esa es la razon por la que creo que el 2550 no se puede conectar en la base ZIF citada, ya que si se coloca 5V entonces se alimenta con sobrevoltaje el modulo USB (arriesgandose a dañarlo) y se coloca a 5V una salida de 3.3V (si el regulador esta activo). Por otra parte, si se coloca 0V entonces se cortocircuita la salida del regulador (en caso de estar activo).

Ademas, no podemos asumir el estado de el bit de configuracion VREGEN, ya que en algunas aplicaciones se requiere activo, mientras que en otras apagado, y ademas, no sabemos de antemano cual es su estado antes de programar el PIC.

Si ya lo probaste y el PIC18F2550 no sufrio daños, seguramente se debe a que el programador de Eclip-se parece manterner apagado el pic bajo programacion y solo se enciende brevemente mientras esta programando, lo cual no expuso el chip a las condiciones adversas sino por unos breves instantes.

En conclusion, la unica manera de soportar al PIC18F2550 (y al 18F4550) es la de dejar dicho pin irremediablemente abierto. Me temo que no haya ninguna otra alternativa, salvo la de elevar las resistencias de entrada, pero para ser sincero, no lo recomiendo.

Ahora, si hubiera una forma de poder abrir y cerrar dicho pin electronicamente... eso si seria una excelente alternativa para soportarlo.

En cuanto a tu duda sobre el borrado de las palabras de configuracion del PIC18F2550, ya hice la prueba y todas las palabras de configuracion si se borran con mi implementacion del programador y la version mas reciente del software (11/12/07), al darle click en "borrar dispositivo".

- Editado: Verifica si el doblador de voltaje de tu programador esta entregando suficiente tension (deberia haber 13V en el catodo del zener del mismo voltaje, y mas de 15 o incluso 20V en el catodo del diodo rectificador). Ya me ha ocurrido que cuando el voltaje de programacion esta en cierto umbral, las operaciones de escritura funcionan bien, pero el borrado total falla todas las veces. Mi creencia es que la operacion "bulk erase" de los PIC (que es la utilizada para borrarlo) hace que el chip consuma mas potencia de lo normal, ya que la memoria flash se borra toda y en un instante muy pero muy breve.

Espero mis comentarios sean de ayuda.


----------



## f_point (Dic 26, 2007)

En vista a la sugerencia de elmasvital de probar el PIC18F2550 y para eliminar posibles errores asociados que se pudieran dar, hice una prueba de caracter mucho mas exhaustivo con el PIC18F2550. He aqui mis resultados:

En general la programacion se realiza bien en el dispositivo, posiblemente la unica
discrepancia observada es que existen 4 bytes en las palabras de configuracion que
no estan implementados en el 2550, y que, cuando el software carga el .hex, los deja
en 0xFF pero al leer el dispositivo son 0x00. Estos bytes estan en las direcciones
300004h, 300007h, 30000Eh y 30000Fh (que corresponderian a CONFIG3L, CONFIG4H,
CONFIG8L y CONFIG8H respectivamente).

Sin embargo estas aparentemente son ignoradas por el software (en todo caso el PIC
debe ignorarlas tambien) y no se genera error alguno a pesar de que son diferentes.
Esto no es mayor problema despues de todo, ya que son palabras no usadas y su valor
realmente no importa. Fue por esta razon que di por bueno el soporte para este
dispositivo, porque funcionalmente todo esta bien.

Quizas debo agregar que, al parecer, el software en su version actual (11/12/07) no
parece hacer verificacion alguna sobre ningun byte de las palabras de configuracion
del 18F2550, y que por las mismas circunstancias este pequeño "glitch" pasa
desapercibido.

Insisto, de acuerdo a mis pruebas el 18F2550 se programa y borra correctamente.

Tambien hice pruebas adicionales con el software unicamente, pero esta vez en vez de
cargar un archivo .hex y verificar que las palabras de configuracion se graben
correctamente en el PIC he decidido ver (con hoja tecnica a la mano) si al seleccionar
las banderas de configuracion desde el software se generan bien los campos de bits.
Esta vez encontre uno que otro glitch menor:

 - Las opciones para el "system clock postscaler" o bits <4:3> de CONFIG1L
   (300000h) aparecen siempre asumiendo que el PLL esta desactivado. Aqui la
   observacion seria que estos bits significan algo diferente cuando se activa el
   PLL (hay una tabla adicional indicando los otros significados). Quiza sea bueno
   cambiar el contenido de el listbox correspondiente para reflejar las opciones
   mas adecuadas segun la configuracion actual del oscilador (segun si se elige
   un modo con PLL activado o no).
 - La opcion "Stack Full/Underflow Reset" o  bit <0> de CONFIG4L (300006h) no
   establece el bit 0 de la palabra correspondiente en la columna derecha, sino
   mas bien establece el bit 1. Asimismo, la opcion se queda "pegada" y aunque se
   seleccione la otra alternativa, el listbox siempre mostrara la alternativa
   anterior, posiblemente debido a que no se cambia el bit adecuado.

Esto seria todo de momento. Espero que mis pruebas sean de ayuda para todos y para poder refinar este proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 27, 2007)

Tienes razon en tus observaciones pero debe haber algo que se nos escapa... pq de hecho el chip sigue ok despues de varios intentos de programación. Y hay ejemplos de zif hechos y de venta comercial que usan los pines 14 y 18 (vusb en el 2550 y 4550 respectivamente) y no se han descritos problemas con el usb de esos chips.

http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/REV2/ZIF_10_12_16_18_24_93_rev2.pdf

1 saludo


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 27, 2007)

Hola a todos, y sigan adelante con el diseño del programador utilizando el zócalo ZIP.

Les informaciónrmo que ya esta listo la versión para programar algunos AVRs.

Solo estoy tratando de hacer funcionar los 2 PWM al mismo tiempo, obtengo las 2 señales pero todavía no obtengo una frecuencia adecuada. Además leyendo el Data Sheet, creo qué siempre funcionan a la misma frecuencia. En nuestro caso seria a la del PWM que genera la 13V. 

Si alguien tiene más experiencia con esto de los PWM, y sabe si es posible trabajar con diferentes frecuencias seria bueno que lo comente.

Por que creo que XTAL1 debe ser de una determinada frecuencia según la configuración del cristal externo.


----------



## f_point (Dic 27, 2007)

Encuentro esto del Vusb muy pero muy raro... seguro que se nos escapa algo elmasvital. Tengo un amigo que cuenta con el programador que citas en el pdf (que consiguio por un precio, claro esta), y segun él programa toda clase de dispositivos sin problemas. Sin embargo, aun no se si el ha probado programar PICs con USB, asi que no me consta realmente que los PIC18F2550/4550 realmente funcionen.

Lo que si puedo compartir es una experiencia mia, usando el ICD2 y una base ZIF generica como la que estan diseñando para programar el PIC18F4550. De acuerdo al manual de la base ZIF, debes doblar ls patita VUSB del 4550 de tal forma que quede fuera de la base ZIF cuando lo introduces, luego lo programas y doblas la patita de regreso a su posicion original. Obviamente encontre muy poco atractivo tal procedimiento tan inortodoxo, y busque formas alternativas para no tener que doblar la patita y arriesgarme a dañar el PIC, ya que me percate de que si introduces el 4550 y no doblas la patita, el VUSB se conecta a tierra y corres un tremendo riesgo de dañarlo.

Tan tremendo es el riesgo que tuve que verificarlo por mi mismo... por accidente. Hace un par de dias cuando hice multiples pruebas con el programador de Eclip-se, tuve a la mano el ICD2 para poder borrar, verificar, y en general, ayudarme para hacer las pruebas con un programador distinto con la buena intensión de obtener resultados mas confiables. Lamentablemente en una de tantas, introduje accidentalmente el 4550 en la base ZIF del ICD2 sin excluir el VUSB. Para mi sorpresa windows me dijo que el "dispositivo USB no funciona correctamente" refiriendosea al ICD2, y de inmediato procedi a ver que pasaba. Tras unos breves segundos me percate de que el PIC18F4550 bajo programacion estaba excesivamente caliente, asi que desconecte el programador completo del USB para evitar dañar incluso la PC. Luego cai en cuenta que no segui las indicaciones de la base ZIF...

Por fortuna tanto el programador como el PIC y el puerto USB de la PC sobrevivieron al percance (hubiera sido una gran perdida averiar el USB o el programador). Pero me percate de cuan terriblemente peligroso era no tener en cuenta el pin VUSB al programar estos PIC.

Mi base ZIF funciona diferente de todas las otras, y curiosamente tiene abierto el pin 14 cuando la pones en modo de 28-40 pines, asi que el PIC18F2550 se puede programar sin riesgo alguno.

Apuesto a que lo que ocurre es que el PIC se enciende por breves instantes, y a lo mejor el regulador de voltaje esta siempre apagado (por casualidad) cada vez que se programa. Cuando el regulador se apaga, no importa si se aterriza el pin VUSB, y esa salvedad puede estar ayudando a no generar fallas.
Por otra parte, si el PIC se enciende por breves instantes solo para ser programado, a lo mejor no tenga tiempo suficiente para dañarse, ya que en mi caso duro alrededor de 8 segundos hasta que me percate de que se calento en exceso y aun asi, no sufrio daño aparente.

Estare pendiende de que puede ser la causa de este misterio...


Por otra parte, gracias Eclip-se por la nueva version. Acabo de conseguirme un AT90S2313 que fue extraido de un aparatito por ahi. No se si realmente sea compatible de momento, pero vere en otro momento los nuevos modelos soportados.

En cuanto a los PWM, yo he tenido una que otra oportunidad de usarlos. Segun veo en la hoja tecnica, el modulo CCP del PIC18F2550 es casi identico al de la serie 16F salvo una serie de ampliaciónes al circuito de salida por parte del CCP1 ampliado, lo que permite configuraciones en modo puente y su uso en circuitos de potencia.

Sin embargo la base de generacion de tiempo es identica para cualquier modo, y acabo de constatar que tiene las mismas limitaciones de su predecesor: La frecuencia esta determinada para ambos CCP por el modulo Timer2 (seccion 15.1 de la hoja tecnica, tabla 15-2). Sin embargo el ciclo de trabajo para cada CCP esta separado.

Si necesitas excitar dos circuitos separadamente, me temo que tendra que ser a la misma frecuenc¡a (salvo que usaras 2 PICs). Sin embargo no todo esta perdido, ya que se puede controlar individualmente el ciclo de trabajo (duty cycle) de cada PWM. Si conectas dos multiplicadores de voltaje separados por ejemplo, puedes ajustar el voltaje de salida por medio de controlar unicamente el ciclo de trabajo y no necesariamente con la frecuencia del PWM. De hecho en teoria es preferible ajustar el ciclo de trabajo y no la frecuencia, debido a la generacion de armonicos, ya que porciones de tu circuito pueden funcionar como antenas (un cable o una pista muy larga, o una carga inductiva muy pesada como un motor) y si quieres colocar los armonicos en frecuencias no interferentes es mas facil hacerlo con la frecuencia constante y variando el ciclo de trabajo y no al reves.

Por el valor del cristal yo no me preocuparia, siempre y cuando se elija el prescaler del PLL de tal forma que se generen los 48MHz que necesita el modulo USB. Si se elige un modo de oscilador con el PLL activado, tanto el CPU como los perifericos corren a la misma frecuencia sin ningun problema, permitiendo generar las mismas frecuencias de PWM y los mismos retardos (via "nop" por ejemplo) con el CPU. Como comente la vez pasada, esto permitiria usar cristales de 4, 8, 12, 16 y 20MHz indistintamente.

Espero mis comentarios sean de ayuda.


----------



## Adriancpc (Dic 27, 2007)

Hola a todos...
Tristemente mi programador JDM serie dejo de funcionar en "mi" computadora, por lo que decidi comprarme uno por puerto paralelo cuando magicamente fui a parar con el programador eclipse y me parecio una excelente idea, asi que me puse a investigar y ando con muchas ganas de hacerme uno, pero antes queria hacer unas preguntitas....

La version esquematica mas reciente y comprobada es la que esta en descarga -> Hardware -> PDFs -> Esquematico con fecha 27/10/2007 ?

Lei que no grababa el 16f877 pero que pensabas implementarlo proximamente, la pregunta es si esto sigue en pie y a q tan proximamente te referis (no es mi intensión apurarte ni nada parecido) pero es que tengo varios 16f877 pero ningun 16f877A por eso si pensas que te va a faltar mucho para implementarlo te agradeceria que me lo digas asi me compro un 16f877A y listo.

Saludos y Felicitaciones por el bien que estas haciendo a esta comunidad...

Adrian


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 27, 2007)

F_point a ti te programa los 2550 el eclipse sin problemas? en mi caso en un gran numero de ocasiones se graban con errores al pic. Si lo grabo con eclipse y luego lo compruebo con el te-20//winpic o icd2/mplab me dan errores de verificación. 

Luego haciendo una comparación (por ejemplo con el programa pspad) del hex original y el que se grabó en el pic se ven leves diferencias aleatorias entre si... no siempre estan en los mismos sitios. Y dudo que sean los 2550 que esten estropeados pq cuando grabo con te20 o icd2 siempre verifican perfectos.

Por cierto esto grabando directamente con cables icsp no con el zif que estoy diseñando.

1 saludo.


----------



## f_point (Dic 27, 2007)

En efecto el PIC18F2550 se programa bien para mi usando el programador de Eclip-se. Salvo por un par de pequeños glitches que mencione la vez pasada (que no afectan en mayor medida el funcionamiento del programador), el contenido del archivo .hex pasa 100% integro a la memoria del PIC. Lo he comprobado correctamente con el ICD2 y todo al parecer marcha muy bien. Incluso he probado en varias ocasiones grabando diferentes programas (incluido el mismo firmware de Eclip-se y uno que otro programa mio) y en todas las ocasiones el PIC18F2550 se ha borrado y re-programado correctamente.

Si algunas localidades generan fallos mientras otras no, y ademas te falla al borrar el dispositivo completo (y siendo que el PIC esta en buen estado), entonces para mi suena como el clasico sintoma de que el voltaje de programacion (VPP) que llega al PIC es insuficiente. Has checado los voltajes que te genera el programador? Pon el software en modo de prueba y sin ningun PIC conectado al programador mira los voltajes entregados en el conector ICSP segun haces click en los checkbox. El programador te permitira controlar cada pin ICSP individualmente asi como los LED. Usa un voltimetro digital de preferencia para hacer las medidas, y recuerda poner tu voltimetro en una escala de arriba de 20V para cuando midas VPP. Verifica que en los siguientes pines hayan los siguientes voltajes:

VDD (VCC): 0 o 5 voltios segun el checkbox.
VPP: 0 o 13V (segun checkbox)
PGD (DAT): 0 o 5V
PGC (CLK): 0 o 5V
VSS (GND): 0V - Naturalmente aqui va el negativo del multimetro para toda medida.

Y una pequeña lista de posibles anomalias si algo va mal:
- Si en VDD obtienes menos de 4.7V (cuando deberia haber 5V) entonces hay un problema con la alimentacion del USB.
- Si en PGC y/o PGD no obtienes un voltaje identico a VDD (cuando deba haber 5V) entonces el puerto del PIC podria estar dañado. Lo mismo si obtienes arriba de 0.2V cuando deba haber 0V.
- Si el VPP esta por debajo de 12.8V entonces tu doblador de voltaje tiene problemas (habria que analizar el caso con mas detalle).

Mi sospecha es que esa ultima anomalia sea la que estes viendo.

Haz tus mediciones, y cuando tengas los resultados, haremos mas diagnosticos.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 27, 2007)

Las tensiones las descarto... yo las veo bastante aceptables... 12,85 vpp y vdd en 4,90.Además otrs pics los programa sin aparente problema como el 16f628. Voy a soldarle un condensador de desacoplo a ver si funciona mejor... al icd2clone le hizo falta.

Edito para decir que ahora si "parece" a falta de mayores pruebas... que el problema de grabación del que hablaba ha desaparecido con el condensador de desacoplo de 100nf entre VDD Y GND

1 saludo


----------



## f_point (Dic 27, 2007)

Que bueno que el problema indica una tendencia a resolverse. Es curioso, pero que no hay de por si un capacitor de 1uF (C7) entre VDD y tierra? Solo curiosidad 

A proposito, Eclip-se menciono que la nueva version con soporte de AVR ya estaba lista, pero fui a su sitio web (http://www.eclip-se.es.tl/) y encontre que aun no hay actualizaciones en la seccion de descarga. Sera que esta en otra parte? O a lo mejor entendi mal y aunque esta lista todavia no la ha publicado?


----------



## QuimCri (Dic 27, 2007)

Que tal camaradas.

Hace un tiempo me interesé en construir el programador que Eclip-se nos brindó.

Como los computadores que hay en mi casa son de última generación, y tienen WinVista, me había surgido la duda de si funcionaría. 

Hasta hace poco tuve tiempo, y en estos dias termine un montaje en la protoboard. 

Lo he probado en mi laptop y el programador es reconocido, puedo hacer las pruebas de hardware, el reconocimiento y la lectura de datos del dispositivo, en primera instancia.

Sin embargo, cuando me dispongo a programar, vienen los problemas:

El proceso de programación va bien, aparentemente, mientras se graban los datos en el micro (lo he probado hasta ahora con PIC16F84A, PIC16F873A y PIC16F877A, que son los que tengo a mano); pero cuando se procede a la verificación, el programa deja de funcionar, y Windows lo cierra, por seguridad.

Pero después de eso, el programador "se muere". No se que carajos será, pero abro el programa, y al intentar realizar las pruebas de hardware otra vez, aparece que el programador no está conectado.

La verdad hasta ahora lo he probado con la versión de software anterior, porque hasta hoy volví a revisar el foro y me di cuenta que cambió de hosting, y el software. Voy a probar con el nuevo a ver que pasa.

Solo quería contarle lo que me ha pasado, para ver si le sirve de algo esa información y me pudiera ayudar.

Saludos y agradecimientosa todos, y FELIZ AÑO.


----------



## f_point (Dic 27, 2007)

Que tal QuimCri, te agradecemos mucho que pruebes el programador bajo Windows Vista. Por lo visto el programador no ha sido probado sino hasta ahora en ese OS (salvo que en algun otro foro?), y el hecho de ver señales de vida bajo vista es un excelente indicador de que el programador deberia funcionar bien.

En cuanto a los errores que obtuviste, asegurate de tener la version mas reciente de todo: hardware, software y firmware. A lo mejor haya problemas viejos en las versiones anteriores que Eclip-se ya haya resuelto.

Si todavia tienes problemas en Vista tras actualizar, asegurate de que todo marcha bien con Windows XP, de forma que los problemas que tengas sean asociables unicamente con Vista y no con WinXP. Si aun tienes problemas bajo XP, entonces deberas buscar lo que anda mal y resolverlo. Una vez te funcione al 100% bajo XP, entonces cambiate a Vista y veremos lo que pasa.

Estaremos aqui para ayudarte en caso que tengas problemas. Yo he conseguido armar mi programador y hacerlo funcionar correctamente, ademas los otros amigos del foro han tenido exito tambien, y podremos compartirte un poco de nuestras experiencias.

A proposito elmasvital, tu mencionas algo de que al programador icd2clone le hizo falta un capacitor... existe tal cosa como un clon del ICD2? Serias tan amable de comentarme mas al respecto de ese programador? Se mira muy pero muy interesante


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 28, 2007)

f_point dijo:
			
		

> Que tal QuimCri, te agradecemos mucho que pruebes el programador bajo Windows Vista. Por lo visto el programador no ha sido probado sino hasta ahora en ese OS (salvo que en algun otro foro?), y el hecho de ver señales de vida bajo vista es un excelente indicador de que el programador deberia funcionar bien.
> 
> En cuanto a los errores que obtuviste, asegurate de tener la version mas reciente de todo: hardware, software y firmware. A lo mejor haya problemas viejos en las versiones anteriores que Eclip-se ya haya resuelto.
> 
> ...




Pues existe tal cosa si... en www.icd2clone.com es un icd2 totalmente funcional como el de microchip pero sin gastarte 100€.

Sobre lo que comentas de los condensadores 1uf y el que he puesto de 100nf. El de 1uf estara pensado para que no caiga la alimentación o muy bajas frecuencias, el de 100nf justo soldado a las patillas de vdd y gnd está pensado para filtrar armonicos de alta frecuencia. Además el primero es electrolitico que en alta frecuencia se comporta casi como una bobina, y desaparece la capacidad, a parte de tener una tolerancia por fabricación de -50% a +20% por lo general. 

En definitiva se busca el condensador que haga resonancia con el armónico a eliminar segun el teorema de fourier, que he de confesar tampoco soy un experto en la materia. Los expertos dicen 100nf a todo chip digital y mas con fuentes conmutadas.

1 saludo.


----------



## golumx (Dic 28, 2007)

Hola a todos, veo que teneis muy desarrollado el tema, pero yo sigo en el mismo punto, no es que no me programe algun tipo de micro, es que no lo detecta, mi programador parece no existir para mis ordenadores, tengo uno con XP y otro con Vista, he vuelto a realizar todo el proceso desde el principo, pero nada, hasta me he hecho la placa nueva por si tenia algun corto y no me habia dado cuenta, pero nada, despues de dar varias vueltas por Madrid en busca del conector USB tipo B que estaba agotado en todos sitios.....lo he encontrado, pero  nada de nada. Tambien he cambiado de micro por si estaba dañado, lo he grabado con el art2003 y me lo borra, graba, verifica y detecta correctamente pero el programador no funciona. Haber si algun alma caritativa me hecha una mano y me puede indicar donde cometo el error, por que lo que esta claro es que el esquema funciona, a lo mejor hay que refinarlo un poco, pero funciona correctamente. Aqui os dejo una foto del ultimo montaje realizado. Solo comentar dos cosas, no detecto 13v ni algo parecido en ninguna combianacion de los jumpers ni se enciende ningun led y los puertos USB funcionan correctamente y detectan impresoras y ratones sin problemas. Ya solo queda agradeceros los conocimientos y trabajo aportado.


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 28, 2007)

Segun veo los puentes de los selectores estarian mal... mira el esquema del pcb y verás que tienes seleccionado para vpp 5v y el control de vdd lo tiene en OFF... 

la configuración correcta para los PICS seria segun se ve en la foto tu lo tendrias asi
--00
00--

y la configuracion correcta seria

00--  --> 13v
0--0  --> VDD AUTO si no alimentas el pic de forma externa.

De todas formas este error que te comento no deberia afectarte a que el programador sea detectado por el pc y los test de hardware de las luces deberian funcionar... Si eso no te lo hacia antes tienes algun otro error. Prueba las continuidades de las pistas... a veces se ven bien pero no lo están. Quita el pic y conecta el usb y mira si llegan los 5v entre vcc y masa.


1 saludo


----------



## f_point (Dic 28, 2007)

elmasvital dijo:
			
		

> Pues existe tal cosa si... en www.icd2clone.com es un icd2 totalmente funcional como el de microchip pero sin gastarte 100€.
> 
> Sobre lo que comentas de los condensadores 1uf y el que he puesto de 100nf. El de 1uf estara pensado para que no caiga la alimentación o muy bajas frecuencias, el de 100nf justo soldado a las patillas de vdd y gnd está pensado para filtrar armonicos de alta frecuencia. Además el primero es electrolitico que en alta frecuencia se comporta casi como una bobina, y desaparece la capacidad, a parte de tener una tolerancia por fabricación de -50% a +20% por lo general.
> 
> ...



De hecho he sabido tambien que el capacitor electrolitico tiene una respuesta no deseada a altas frecuencias, posiblemente debido a que su funcionamiento interno es de caracter mas bien electro-quimico y no electrostatico, como en el capacitor ceramico. Probablemente los portadores de carga tengan que esperar un tiempo para propagarse internamente (de ahi que no supriman las altas frecuencias), y no puedan acumularse y quedar atrapados instantaneamente en el campo electrico, como ocurre en el ceramico (que responde bien a alta frecuencia).

De ahi que se usan normalmente en combinacion para suprimir el ruido en todas las bandas. Que bueno que el capacitor te echo una mano e hizo lo suyo 

Gracias por guiarme hacia el icd2clone, dentro de unos dias me movere para hacerme de uno de esos tambien ^_^. Como siempre, debere hacerme de inductores extra. Me cuesta creer que siendo algo tan comun, los inductores sean tan dificiles de conseguir en tiendas al por menor.


En cuanto al programador de golumx, me parece bastante raro que ni siquiera windows detecte el dispositivo... es como si el PIC completo estuviera muerto. Normalmente cuando un PIC es conectado al USB y no funciona bien, como minimo el mismo windows te dice que "el dispositivo no funciona correctamente y no se instalo". Ademas, con el simple hecho de encender el PIC, parece que lo primero que hace el firmware es encender los led verde (programador listo) y rojo (power).

Las sugerencias de elmasvital son muy acertadas, verifica todas las conexiones: no solo que no haya cortocircuitos, sino tambien que no haya desconexiones (pistas rotas).

Si electricamente todo va bien, verifica que el PIC obtenga alimentacion del USB (5V). Si la tiene, entonces probablemente el PIC este averiado y solo funcione bajo modo de programacion (ya he visto unidades que se averian y quedan asi). Si tienes acceso a un osciloscopio de gran velocidad (de unos 100MHz quiza), verifica que en el oscilador de cristal haya señal de clock. A veces el PIC parece muerto y es precisamente porque el oscilador no arranca (y por eso funciona en modo programacion, ya que usa un oscilador interno).

Lo bueno de cuando las cosas no funcionan ni siquiera al minimo es que para arreglarlas los errores son basicos y a menudo muy faciles de observar y reparar. Lo malo es que ni a los mas experimentados se les ocurre a veces que lo que pasa es que olvidaron prender el switch.

Bueno, en tu caso no hay switch de poder, pero sabes a que me refiero.
Buena suerte con tu programador.


----------



## Residente (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo el programador ya terminado, el otro dia descubri que se ablaba sobre el programador en este foro, despues de leer las 18 paginas.. tengo algunas dudas aclaradas, aunque sigo teniendo alguns problemas.
el programador al conectarlo al pc (win xp) lo detecta dice que hay un dispositivo aunque da error en la instalacion, el led d estatus se enciende ok y el bicolor se pone en verde. 
al abrir el software de programacion de eclipse he intentar hacer las pruebas de hadware dice que no dispositivo conectado.
he medido tensiones y tengo:
vdd: ~4.7 v
vpp: 0.8 v
clk: ~4.7v
dat: ~4.7 v
se que tendria que tener los 13v en vpp. he repasado el circuito y esta bien, tengo continuidad en todas las pistas. 
al montarlo he tenido q sustituir el 2N3906 por un BC257 que es equivalente por lo demas todo bien.
que me aconsejais que haga?
gracias a todos.

foto:

http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=programadorhd0.jpg


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola a todos. Gracias por sus comentarios me sirven mucho para mejorar el programador.

Antes de pasar con la corrección de los problemas reportados. Estoy finalizando la versión que permite programar algunos AVRs. Ya lo he probado con el ATMEGA16 y creo que con sus versiones de menor o mayor capacidad también pueden funcionar.

Descarte la posibilidad de usar el PWM para generar la señal XTAL1, como mencionaba f point solo se puede trabajar a una frecuencia fija. Y en nuestro caso seria la del PWM que genera los 13 Voltios.

Entonces decidí utilizar un timer para generar la frecuencia. El problema esta que al cambiar la configuración para utilizar un cristal externo, al usar por ejemplo un cristal 8Mhz, la señal XTAL1 que genero ya no funciona. Eso quiere decir que la frecuencia de XTAL1 debe ser menor a la frecuencia del cristal seleccionado. Por lo que ahí vamos a tener un problema cuando se elija cristales de un valor alto.

La máxima frecuencia que se puede generar con los 20Mhz creo que esta al rededor de 3Mhz.

En ningún lado del Data Sheet del AVR indica que frecuencia del XTAL1 usar, pero creo que lo que estoy asumiendo tienen algo de verdad.

En los primeros días de Enero ahí subo la nueva versión para que lo puedan probar.

Ahora si me dedicare a corregir los errores, y gracias f point por los detalles en los reportes de errores.

También seguiré viendo la forma de adicionar los PIC 16F877 y sus familias.

Y con respecto al error del programador, si no se instala correctamento los DRIVE (proceso que se realiza automaticamente); nada del programador va a funcionar por que no se esta estableciendo una comunicacion USB. Primero asegurate de que se instalen los DRIVE, debe ser una maquina con S.O. Win Xp Profesional, Servi Pack 2.


----------



## f_point (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola Residente, aparte de lo que Eclipse indico, me gustaria agregar tambien que tuve un problema muy similar al tuyo cuando ensamble mi programador.

Yo obtenia exactamente lo mismo: Conectaba el programador al USB y se prendia el led de "power" (rojo) y el bicolor se prendia en "Listo" (verde). Entendi que el firmware del 2550 lo hace inmediatamente tras el arranque y posiblemente como parte de su inicializacion.

Sin embargo del lado de Windows me decia "Nuevo hardware Encontrado" en el tipico globito que sale al fondo. Y tras unos segundos me decia "Ha ocurrido un error durante la instalacion" (o algo asi). Eso me ocurria cuando lo tenia armado en protoboard, y entendi que ocurria debido al excesivo ruido que habia en la misma. Basicamente era un problema de aterrizado el que habia (consegui eliminarlo de una forma muy poco ortodoxa), y por eso decidi migrarlo a un circuito impreso, acercando el conector USB lo mas posible a los pines del PIC que manejan el USB.

Desde que lo arme en impreso, todos los problemas desaparecieron para mi... aunque veo que en tu caso persisten esos problemas.

Asi que mis consejos son:
 - Asegurate de que todas las pistas esten limpias, y que no haya residuos de resina (o pasta) entre las soldaduras (causa #1 de ruido). Si tu programador tiene residuos, puedes usar Thinner con much cuidado para eliminarla. El thinner es tan potente que puede disolver la resina aun cuando se cristaliza, y de paso hasta puede sacar brillo al cobre.
 - Verifica que tu conector USB tenga los contactos limpios, tanto en la placa base como el cable (ambos extremos) y el programador. Si los ves sucios, usa contact cleaner para limpiarlos todos (solo asegurate que sea un contact cleaner de secado rapido y que NO deje residuos). Naturalmente todo debera estar apagado cuando lo limpies.
- Finalmente, si la limpieza no funciona, cambia tu cable USB. Ese es el tramo mas largo que esta propenso a ruido. Hay cables que son tan malos que apenas llevan unos hilitos que fingen ser la malla protectora. Cambialo por uno que tenga al menos un "papel de aluminio" como excusa de malla. Los mejores son los que tienen mallas gruesas de puro cable como blindaje por supuesto, de esas que lo cubren al 100%.
- Si no puedes encontrar un mejor cable, entonces mira si puedes encontrar uno mas corto. Un cable corto te genera menos ruido a pesar de ser malo. Y sino, trata de acortarlo tu mismo. En mi pais puedo encotrar cables de refaccion por solo $1.50 (USD) y no da la mas minima lastima arriesgarse a echarlo a perder (mas bien a aprovecharlo de una mejor forma).

Aun cuando no lo creas, a un amigo mio le funciono la cuarta (ultima) alternativa. El corto el cable por enmedio, hizo un empalme provisional (soldado) que cubrio con simple cinta aislante. Como lo dejo de apenas un par de centimetros, el programador le funciono correctamente. Debo agregar que el usa una laptop, y que no le importo realmente dejar el programador a centimetros de la misma (de hecho le gusta mas asi).

Espero mis comentarios sean de ayuda.


----------



## Residente (Dic 29, 2007)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, si tengo el xp servi pack 2. y como dice f_point me sale el globito pero diciendo que tiene un problema el dispositivo.
he limpiado todas las pistas de nuevo, estan todas brillantes jeje, ademas no utilizo pasta de soldar, los unicos residuos que tenian eran del insolado, la capa verde sobre el cobre, que sale facil con alcohol. 
tambien he estañeado algunas pistas mas finitas que habia aunque todas tiene continuidad.
el conector usb lo recicle de una impresora, los pines estan todos bien, he puesto el cable usb y con el polimetro he comprabado los contactos desde el porgramador al otro extremo donde va al pc, he cambiado de usb y lo mismo, la unica opcion que me queda es cortar el cable, porque el que utilizo esta apantallado.
bueno si ya mañana probare aver que tal.
saludos a todos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## f_point (Dic 29, 2007)

Olvide mencionar una forma adicional para ver si un cable USB es de mala calidad.

Puedes usar un multimetro (tester) en modo de medicion de resistencia (ohmetro), procura que sea digital, pues son mas exactos y es esa exactitud la que buscamos. Ademas, necesitamos que pueda medir hasta una decima de Ohmio, es decir, menos de 1 Ohmio.

Ahora junta las puntas del ohmetro y mira cuanto mide en la escala mas baja. Si tu ohmetro es de los buenos, probablemente marque como 0.5 Ohm (o cualquier valor entre 0 y quiza unos 2 Ohm). No te alarmes si mide mas de 0 a pesar de que lo cortocircuitas (aunque deberia marcar 0), probablemente sea debido a que la unidad esta un poco vieja y lo que mide es la resistencia total entre los contactos internos de su perilla (si tiene una), los conectores de las puntas, y los cables de las puntas en si.

Puedes hacer medidas muy precisas aunque no marque 0, simplemente anota (o memoriza) el valor que lee cuando unes las puntas. Ahora de todas las mediciones que hagas, restale el valor de que mediste inicialmente. La diferencia, es la resistencia exacta que estamos midiendo.

Con este metodo, mide la resistencia del cable USB entre sus dos conectores, midiendo los pines que deberian estar conectados entre si.

Si el cable te mide exactamente 0.0 Ohm en sus 4 lineas (la diferencia de restar el valor inicial da 0, es decir, da lecturas identicas), entonces tienes un cable que conduce perfectamente.

Si la diferencia es entre 0.1 y 0.2 Ohm, la resistencia es aceptable y el cable es de buena calidad. Si mide mas de 0.3, mejor ve pensando en probar con otro cable. Y si te mide algo exagerado como 1 Ohm, cambialo de inmediato sin dudarlo (y de paso culpar al cable).

Lastima que con este metodo solo podemos medir conductividad... no la inmunidad al ruido, pero bueno, algo es algo no?

A lo mejor este otro tip sea de ayuda.


----------



## Residente (Dic 29, 2007)

Bueno acabo de probar lo que dices y el cable anda entre 0.3 0.4  y mi polimetro en 0.7 jeje es de los "todo a cien" no se le puede pedir mas. las mediciones son de dos cables, los dos andan igual, son de HP que utiliza mi impresora y escaner.
ya tengo un cable cortado con unos 10cm mas o menos, aunque si este es el fallo de poco me sirve el programador, por que no tengo usbs frontales y no voi a estar por debajo de la mesa cada vez que quiera programar algo   
sabeis alguna marca que si tenga cables con resistencia 0.1 0.2? 
Que tensiones podria medir mas sobre el programador para descartar que fuera algun componente que este mal?
gracias


----------



## f_point (Dic 29, 2007)

Pues el cable se mira mas o menos. Tome el mio como referencia que mide como 0.1 Ohm, y otro que tengo por ahi (uno muy viejo por cierto) que midio como 0.7 Ohm - ese ultimo causo un sinfin de problemas.

Igual, el valor resistivo no dice mucho... pero es bueno asegurarse que no mida demasiado alto. En cuanto a marcas, poco o nada puedo ayudar. Por aqui se miran solo cables "genericos" que en la bolsa en que vienen dice "USB data cable" solamente...

Igual, si el cable es marca HP, entonces deberian ser buenos, porque HP es mil veces mejor marca que uno que no dice ni la marca ^_^

Pues la tension de tu doblador de voltaje a lo mejor dio asi de baja porque el transistor estaba saturado (encendido) y eliminaba todo el potencial. Eso es perfectamente normal, ya que el programador en modo "stand by" no debe activar el VPP (13V) hasta que no va a programar un PIC.

El voltaje USB es de 5V nominalmente, y tu obtienes 4.7 en DAT, CLK, asi como en VDD. Eso se mira bastante bien a mi jucio.

Si tuvieras un osciloscopio a la mano, entonces podrias ver si hay ruido en la alimentacion, lo que pudiera provocar un mal funcionamiento del PIC... pero eso tambien puedes descartarlo si colocas  un capacitor de 100nF (ceramico) entre +5V y tierra (los que vienen del USB).

Aparte de eso... lo unico que pudiera restar es comprobar que el PIC este bien... pero creo que eso ya lo descartaste.

A lo mejor ni siquiera sea ruido... ?

Me temo que ya me quede sin ideas :-S

Edito>> Te funciono el cable recortado? Dices que ya lo probaste pero no me quedo claro si te funciono asi.


----------



## Residente (Dic 30, 2007)

El cable lo tenia preparadao pero todavia no lo habia probado, lo acabo d poner y nada sigue lo mismo, el cable totalmente descartado que sea, y contactos sucios tambien.
Intentare comprar los transistores nuevos por que son los unicos componentes creo q pueden estar mal, como dije uno de ellos es equivalente. eso no tiene por que influir en el funcionamiento no?
muchas gracias por las sugerencias, asi es como se aprende jejee probandoo


----------



## f_point (Dic 30, 2007)

Ya veo... de manera que ni el cable corto funciono...

Sinceramente no creo que los transistores sean el problema, ya que la comunicacion USB no depende en lo mas minimo de ellos. Y aun siendo equivalentes, deberian funcionar perfectamente, pues no veo motivo para que no funcionen, ya que he usado transistores equivalentes en todo lo que llevo de conocer electronica y jamas he visto una diferencia en esos transistores que no sea el comportamiento a frecuencias demasiado altas (es decir, fuera de sus parametros nominales).

En general, los transistores 2N3904, 2N2222, BC547, BC557 (o eran los terminados en 8?) e incluso el ECG o NTE123AP, son muy la misma cosa. Incluso mi programador tiene transistores equivalentes y funciona muy bien.

Ademas, por si fuera poco, me animo a pensar que los parametros de estos transistores no son criticos, pues funcionan en modo conmutacion. Lo cual sugiere que podrias usar variantes de los mismos transistores sin problemas, tal como el NTE123A.

Bueno, al menos esa es la impresion que tengo.

Igual, prueba todo lo que te venga a la mente, no descartes ni subestimes ninguna posibilidad. Hay algo mal ahi, y esta esperando a que lo descubras. Con paciencia y perseverancia lo encontraras.

Saludos.

>> Edito para agregar que a un amigo mio la comunicacion USB le funciono sin problemas al conectar unicamente el USB al PIC. Yo mismo pude constatarlo en protoboard. Quizas si eliminas todos los componentes aledaños (no desoldandolos claro, sino probandolo aparte), puedas dar con la causa. Claro, eso no es un programador completo, pero al menos podras realizar pruebas desde el software de la PC si realmente te funciona.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 30, 2007)

Hola.

Se deberia probar si el firmware esta correctamente grabado. Pueden comprobar viendo si existe la señal PWM. Lo pueden hacer con un auricular escuchando la señal. Tambien comprueben que se genere los 20 V antes del zener de 13V.


----------



## Residente (Dic 31, 2007)

Eclip-se he comprado el firmware como me has dicho, incluso he probado en otro 18F2550, los programo con winpic800 y un t20, los graba sin problema y verifica. He descargado el fichero de nuevo por si lo habias actualizado.
Los 20 V antes del zener no estan, aver si ya puedo localizar el error.
Para poder escuchar la señal pwm no entiendo muy bien como tendria que hacerlo. Te refieres a un auricular de pc normal, lo tendria q conectar a la patilla que genera esa señal y la masa no?
muchas gracias por las respuestas y que paseis todos buena noche, cuidado con las uvas jeje.


----------



## golumx (Dic 31, 2007)

Mucas gracias, he repasado las pistas, he medido la resistencia entre los puntos de soldadura y me da valores entre o y o.1 ohm, creo la placa esta bien, ademas es la segunda placa que hago, no he reciclado la anterior....  ni ningun componente a excepcion de una resistencia, que no creo que este mal. No se me enciende ningun led, el cable esta bien, lo sufucientemente bien como para que funcione sin problemas cualquier periferico. Obtengo 5.09v entre los pines 8 o 19 y 20 del PIC. En el ICSP tengo 5.01v en Vdd, 4.72v en Vpp, 0 en CLK y DAT. A la salida del zener de 13v tengo una tension de 4.72v. Ya no se que hacer, me esta saliendo mucho mas caro que haber comprado uno comercial pero ya es por orgullo aunque ya empiezo a perder un poco el interes....... Podeis indicarme como escuchar el pwm con el auricular, una conexion a tierra y otra ¿a que pin del micro? ¿como puedo probar el oscilador?


----------



## Guest (Dic 31, 2007)

golumx si dices que el cable y las pistas estan bien entonces te recomiendo checar la bobina que se usa para elevar la tension, no creo que del pic no se genere la señal pwm.
La primera ves que arme el programador compre una bobina de 330mh no era de las que parecen resistencias, si no era una que parecia capacitor de tantalio e igual tenia 4.7v de tension en vpp igual que tu, sin embargo decidi hacer una con una ferrita de las que traen los focos ahorradoes de energia y le di como 40 vueltas con alambre magneto del menor calibre que pude coneguir nadamas cambie eso y cundo lo solde me dio 12.9 en vpp.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 31, 2007)

Con uno de los problemas que me presentó quedó solucionado al cambiar de cable. Los dos miden lo mismo y con la misma longitud. a que se debia? nPi


----------



## f_point (Dic 31, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Con uno de los problemas que me presentó quedó solucionado al cambiar de cable. Los dos miden lo mismo y con la misma longitud. a que se debia? nPi



Me temo que eso es precisamente lo que no te puede detectar un metodo de medicion tan simple como con un tester (multimetro): El comportamiento del cable cuando se lo somete a señal. Basicamente un cable (para cualquier tipo de tecnologia, no solamente USB) deberia tener propiedades deseables, que se resumen a que pueda transportar la señal adecuadamente (que no presente perdidas) y que rechace las señales externas (inmunidad al ruido). La perdida de señal puede ser medida tan solo parcialmente con un multimetro, pero la inmunidad al ruido requiere tecnicas mas complejas.

Basicamente, se trata de algo de suerte para nosotros, ya que no podemos hacer mediciones tan complicadas. Lo que si te puedo decir es que seguramente aunque tus cables midan "lo mismo", hay algo de diferente en su construccion o materiales, pero para ello tendrias que cortar el cable y ver que hay en su interior... y probablemente no lo desees (a menos que quieras recortarlo).

La verificacion de señal PWM se puede hacer con un auricular efectivamente. Traten que sea de algun audifono o headset, y no usen speakers de PC. Basicamente debido a que las mini-bocinas de los audifonos son de 32 Ohm y requieren baja potencia. Mientras que las bocinas de PC o de radios pequeñas suelen ser de 8 Ohm o menos, lo que podria dañar al PIC; aparte de que requieren mas potencia y aunque funcione, podrian no oir la PWM.

En cuanto a las conexiones, pongan el terminal positivo de la bocina al pin del PIC, y el otro terminal a tierra. Su gustan, pueden agregar un capacitor de quiza unos 47uF en serie a la bocina para mejor aprovechamiento del rango dinamico de la señal (deberia oirse mas fuerte). Si no tienen idea de como, mejor prueben omitiendo ese capacitor, pues deberia oirse de todas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## golumx (Dic 31, 2007)

En la bobina tengo un voltaje de 5.08v a ambos lados, ¿crees que es por no tener nucleo de ferrita?


----------



## f_point (Ene 1, 2008)

golumx dijo:
			
		

> En la bobina tengo un voltaje de 5.08v a ambos lados, ¿crees que es por no tener nucleo de ferrita?



Podrias explicar mas detalladamente como obtuviste la medida? Es decir, obtuviste 5.08V al medir en cada extremo con respecto de tierra (lo que supone 0V en la bobina), o 5.08V con el voltimetro directamente en ambas terminales de la bobina (lo que indica directamente 5.08V en la bobina).

Aunque pensandolo bien, no creo que la medida que obtengas sobre la bobina tenga sentido, pues sobre ella habra una señal alternante que cada tester medira erraticamente de forma distinta (eso si: una lectura en AC podria tener sentido). Mejor mira el voltaje DC con respecto de tierra del catodo del diodo rectificador (que esta conectado a un capacitor).

Si mides esa tension, basicamente estarias comprobando con un voltaje muy alto (algunos 20V, poco mas, poco menos) que la bomba de corriente esta elevando bien el voltaje. Eso supondria automaticamente que el PWM esta generando señal.

El que la bobina tenga ferrita o no, no es motivo para sospechar, siempre y cuando la bobina cumpla con el valor de inductancia necesario (la presencia del nucleo afecta solamente el valor de inductancia, elevandolo considerablemente).

Una duda: Has construido tu mismo la bobina?
Y si tu respuesta es si: Has medido en alguna ocasion su valor de inductancia?

Si hay algun error en la construccion de la bobina (una inductancia muy baja por ejemplo), eso podria explicar porque el programador no presenta señales de vida, pues el transistor el estaria cortocircuitando la fuente basicamente. Cuidado! la fuente del programador es el puerto USB de tu PC!


----------



## El nombre (Ene 1, 2008)

En general eso es lo que hay en una bobina en reposo. Esta, lo que hace es atrasar la intensidad cuando le metes el PWM.  Gracias a eso y unos componentes más se genera mayor tensión.
Me he tenido que perder. ¿El problema no era que no encontraba el SO el programador?


----------



## golumx (Ene 1, 2008)

Se nota que estoy un poco perdido, me explico, los 5.08v los mido entre uno de los terminales de la bobina y Gnd, con el polimetro en DC, cuando mido en AC obtengo 10.5v, que parece ser insuficiente. 
La bobina la he comprado, es una de estas que parece una resistencia, la primera que compre era con nucleo de ferrita y como ese montaje no funciono, cambie todos los componentes por si habia dañado algo y consegui una bobina como la que tenia eclip-se no fuera ese el fallo. Ahora me surgen mas dudas, ¿como puedo saber los microhenrios que tiene la bobina?, me refiero al valor real, no al teorico que viene marcado en la bobina como un codigo de resistencias y ¿como puedo solucionar esto para que me de los cerca de 20v que tiene que haber para que la cosa funcione? y sobre todo, ¿por que empleando exactamente los componentes que indica eclip-se no obtengo los mismos resultados?, esoy un poco desconcertado con esto, si hubiese cometido algun fallo en la colocacion de los componentes lo habriais visto en seguida y yo creia que la precision de los valores que los componentes es la apropiada para que los montajes funcionen..... Muchas gracias por las explicaciones y las atensiónes prestadas, estoy aprendiendo mucho.


----------



## Residente (Ene 1, 2008)

*Golumx* animo que al final lo apañamos . Yo creo que mi problema va a ser la bobina tambien, utilizo una como la que *elmasvital* puso en una foto, en la pagina 5, supongo que es esa tambien a la que se refiere *Esteban guerrero* intentare armarla como dice el, aunque te agradeceria mucho pusieras una foto de como te quedo.
Tambien he obtenido en la bobina en uno de sus extremos 4.9v y en el otro 4.7v el que va al transistor.
En el diodo en el anodo obtengo 4.7v, como es de esperar, ya que va con la bobina y el catodo, 8.2v por eso me da que el problema esta hay, en que la bobina no esta funcionando bien.
saludos a todos


----------



## golumx (Ene 1, 2008)

¿Entonces? necesito aumentar los henrios de la bobina, ¿por que este valor es variable o de que depende?, si a la mayoria les funciona con 220nH no entiendo por que hay casos en los que hay que aumentarlo, me resultaria muy interesante la explicacion, tanto para mi personalmente como para el desarrollo del proyecto de eclip-se.


----------



## f_point (Ene 1, 2008)

Si su preocupacion va mas bien enfocada al valor exacto de la bobina o inductor, existen varias formas de medir su valor, y obtendrian valores mas o menos precisos segun su metodo.

El primero y mas simple es hacerse de un medidor de inductancia (inductometro?), estos extraños instrumentos son relativamente raros de ver, pero existen. Tambien existen medidores de RLC, es decir, que pueden medir resistencia, capacitancia e inductancia simultaneamente. Ambos tipos de aparatos pueden ser usados para verificar que el inductor tenga el valor adecuado, y sus resultados podrian ser muy precisos segun la calidad de los instrumentos.

El segundo metodo que se me ocurre tendria que valerse de un par de instrumentos de laboratorio, entre ellos un voltimetro AC, un generador de onda sinusoidal, y una resistencia adicional, para incluirla formando un circuito RL serie alimentado con el generador. Aqui tendrian que variar la frecuencia del generador y tomar lecturas de voltaje de la resistencia (para obtener la corriente) y tambien el voltaje del inductor. Luego tendrian a partir de ahi que estimar la impedancia que opone el inductor, tomando en cuenta que su fasor de corriente esta atrasado 90 grados. Tendrian que usar un poco de conocimiento teorico de sistemas electricos lineales, y tabular una serie de medidas a diferentes frecuencias, para luego obtener un promedio de sus mediciones indirectas y asi estimar la inductancia usando un par de formulas.

El tercer metodo seria valiendose de todo lo del segundo metodo (excepto el voltimetro), mas un osciloscopio y un capacitor adicional cuyo valor exacto sea conocido de antemano. Aqui formarian un circuito RLC serie alimentado por el generador, y el osciloscopio mediria el voltaje que cae sobre la resistencia (para estimar la corriente). Aqui, irian variando la frecuencia del generador, de tal forma que busquen el valor de frecuencia a la que la corriente sea maxima. Cuando se encuentren bajo esta condicion, su circuito estara resonando, y a partir de la formula F = 1/sqrt(L*C), pueden despejar y obtener el valor de L. Aqui seria de tomar solo unas 3 medidas variando el capacitor, pues el metodo es bastante exacto.

El segundo metodo es el mas complicado de todos (por la cantidad de mediciones y de calculos teoricos), pero requiere un minimo de instrumental de laboratorio, mientras que el tercero es mas exacto, pero requiere el instrumental mas completo (aparte de que el calculo es bastante facil). Si a lo mejor en algun instituto o universidad conocen a gente que les pueda ayudar, preguntenles, que probablemente les puedan echar una mano y tambien instrucciones mas detalladas.

Sino, en todo caso, pueden ver si con un amigo o conocido pueden conseguir un medidor de inductancia prestado, a lo mejor encuentren quien posea uno, ya que son sumamente utiles. Yo recomendaria agotar primero esta posibilidad antes de recurrir a los otros dos metodos.

Espero mis comentarios sena de ayuda.


----------



## f_point (Ene 1, 2008)

golumx dijo:
			
		

> ¿Entonces? necesito aumentar los henrios de la bobina, ¿por que este valor es variable o de que depende?, si a la mayoria les funciona con 220nH no entiendo por que hay casos en los que hay que aumentarlo, me resultaria muy interesante la explicacion, tanto para mi personalmente como para el desarrollo del proyecto de eclip-se.



Solo necesitaras aumentar el valor de inductancia si es muy bajo, para entrar dentro del margen en que el elevador de voltaje puede funcionar correctamente. Por fortuna el valor de inductancia no es critico, y podra operar correctamente en un intervalo relativamente amplio de su valor. Si no mal recuerdo, el valor nominal esta por los 220uH y no nano-henrios, pero quiza mi memoria falle. Ademas, si elevas demasiado el valor de inductancia, tu programador tampoco funcionara adecuadamente.

Basicamente, el valor de inductancia afecta directamente a la cantidad de corriente que entrega la "bomba de corriente" a el capacitor. Un valor de inductancia bajo entregaria rafagas de corriente muy pronunciadas pero que se agotarian mas rapidamente (un inductor bajo acumularia poca energia en cada ciclo de carga), cargando el capacitor lentamente. Por otra parte, un valor elevado de inductancia provocaria que el inductor entregue menos corriente en cada ciclo, pero serian corrientes mucho mas estables (el inductor puede acumular mas energia en cada ciclo). Sin embargo si el valor es muy alto, se entregaria poca corriente al capacitor, lo que tambien provocaria una carga lenta.

Por lo tanto existe un valor de inductancia central, el cual es idoneo para que la corriente entregada en cada ciclo sea idonea (maxima), sin sacrificar estabilidad (rizo) ni energia entregada (tiempo de carga). Ese valor deberia ser el de 220uH, el cual alguien seguramente ya se tomo la molestia de calcular, estimando la corriente demandada por el circuito y varios otros factores.

Hay muchas cosas mas que mencionar sobre este elevador de voltaje, como que el inductor es sometido a una onda casi cuadrada (como funcion de exitacion), lo que se traduce en una rampa de corriente en el inductor (en forma de diente de sierra un poco deformado en las descargas). Esto a su vez, provoca la carga del capacitor en forma mas o menos lineal a intervalos regulares, hasta que la demanda del circuito se eleva gracias a los diodos zener. Debo aclarar tambien que los diodos zener son cruciales, pues evitan que la bomba de corriente acumule demasiado voltaje en el capacitor, evitando que se dañe (o peor aun: que explote), dado a que la bomba de corriente puede, en teoria, acumular un voltaje casi ilimitado en el capacitor.

No se si cabe agregar que si no quieren dañar su programador, que NO omitan el puente que conecta los zener en ningun momento que este conectado al USB. ^_^

Saludos.

>> Edito para agregar que el valor de inductancia de pende de 2 factores principales: 1.- Las dimensiones de la bobina (forma, tamaño, numero de vueltas, etc) y 2.- El tipo de medio sobre el que se propaga el campo (nucleo de aire, nucleo de ferrita, nucleo aberto, nucleo cerrado como transformador, etc).


----------



## golumx (Ene 1, 2008)

Muchas graias por la explicacion de como trabaja la bobina, ahora lo que no entiendo es que en unos casos funcione con los 220uH (siento el error en de las unidades) y en otros no sea capaz de llegar al nivel de escitacion adecuado.
¿A que valor elevariais la bobina?
Aparte de lo de la bobina.... ¿no deberia encontrar un nuevo hardware el PC, aunque fuese con algun error?


----------



## f_point (Ene 1, 2008)

Pues realmente yo no buscaria elevar la bobina, a menos que este por debajo de 220uH. Yo mas bien procuraria aproximarme a 220uH lo mas posible, bien sea que tenga que elevar la bobina o bien reducirla, pero para ello necesitaria saber cual es su valor previo, bien sea por medicion.

Igual, en vez de complicarme la vida midiendo y viendo si estoy arriba o abajo, yo simplemente me aseguraria de usar un inductor en buen estado y que tenga el valor nominal correcto indicado encima (por bandas de color por ejemplo). De ser posible lo cambiaria por uno nuevo y luego lo descartaria definitivamente como motivo de falla tras haber probado unos 3 de ellos.

Lo que quiero decir es que quiza nos estemos alejando del verdadero meollo del asunto. Porque la PC deberia reconocer el PIC aunque solo conectes el sistema minimo (PIC, puerto USB, oscilador de cristal y capacitor en pin 14, agregando un par de otras pequeñas cosas mas).

Deberias ver si haces la prueba en una protoboard, usando un PIC separado de ser posible, y eliminando gran parte de los componentes que contiene el programador, exceptuando el sistema minimo. Si consigues hacer que la PC reconozca algo conectado al USB, aunque falle al instalar, ya sera un claro indicio de vida.

Has mas pruebas, busca la forma en que funcione aunquesea parcialmente. Incluso prueba aplicandole 5V sin conectarlo al USB para ver si el MCU siquiera enciende los LED.

Persevera, sigue adelante, no te rindas.


----------



## golumx (Ene 1, 2008)

En un post anterior mencione los valores que obtenia en cada pin del micro y del ICSP. corriente le llega pero el micro parece muerto. ¿Hay mas puntos donde pueda tomar medidas con el polimetro que tengo? haber si puedo acotar el problema. 
A mi tambien me parece raro lo de la bobina y mas raro que se deteriore y siga teniendo continuidad, aunque sin instrumental me parece que lo tengo dificil para conocer el valor real. La que tengo montada es de 220uH (rojo-rojo-marron) o eso creo.


----------



## f_point (Ene 1, 2008)

A lo mejor la bobina no este deteriorada, simplemente podria pasar que el PIC no funciona bien y que por lo mismo la bobina no de indicios de funcionar bien. Si mi interpretacion del codigo de colores de la bobina es correcta, tu bobina tiene los colores correctos, a menos claro que la estes leyendo al reves ^_^

Pues... sinceramente se escapa de mis manos o de imaginacion que mas pudiera ser la causa de que no funcione. Lo que si puedo decir es que si no da señal de vida, posiblemente sea por alguna de las siguientes causas:

1- No llega alimentacion al PIC. Posiblemente porque haya un cortocircuito o simplemente hay una conexion abierta. O posiblemente no llegue suficiente voltaje como para que funcione adecuadamente.

2- Hay una conexion que por alguna causa desconocida esta mal, lo que probablemente fuerce al PIC a no operar bien (ej: un puerto de salida en cortocircuito).

3- El oscilador de reloj del PIC (cristal de 20MHz y sus capacitores de muy bajo valor en pF) no funciona. Puede ser un cortocircuito, una conexion abierta, o porque hay alguna capacitancia parasita que interfiere en su funcionamiento correcto. Una conexion muy larga podria ser causa de ruido tambien.

4- El PIC se mantiene en reset continuamente, posiblemete debido a un cortocircuito o conexion aberta en MCLR. Sin embargo el pin MCLR esta desactivado en el firmware, asi que podemos descartar esta causa.

5- El firmware no esta grabado correctamente en el PIC. Hay que programarlo y luego verificarlo unas 2 o 3 veces para asegurarse de que se lee bien todo el tiempo. Tambien seria bueno probar con mas de un programador y de ser posible, otra utilidad de software de programador (en la PC).

6- Hay problemas con la conexion USB, posiblemente un cable cortocircuitado o abierto.

7- Hay un ruido excesivo en la fuente, o en alguna otra parte del circuito y eso impide que el PIC siquiera arranque.

8- El PIC podria estar entrando en Latch-Up. Las causas de esto son muy diversas, aunque normalmente estan asociadas a que por un pin entra un voltaje superior a VDD. Cuando el MCU entra en ese estado, hay que apagarlo por varios segundos antes de que pueda volver a operar (si es que no se ha dañado).

9- El espiritu de Murphy hace de las suyas (si es que tal cosa existe) y eso impide a toda costa que funcione, hagas lo que hagas. Boooo!
Solo Bromeando 

Causas para que no funcione las hay a granel, solo he mencionado las que se me vienen a la mente, pero te prometo que hay mas. Seguramente los demas amigos del foro puedan citar aun muchas mas. Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Ene 2, 2008)

Golumx creo que debes de checar la posicion del transistor (que transistor usas),para el 2n3904  tienes que ver que el pin 1 este conectado con la bobina y con el diodo y la terminal de enmedio a la pata 13 del pic atravez de la resistencia de 4.7k

luego la polaridad del diodo 1n4148 y la bobina; cuando arme mi bobina con el nucleo de ferrita debido a que el alambre era muy delgado al soldarla al pcb la parte a la que le habia quitado el esmalte no habia agarrado con la pista, por lo que aparentemente no habia conexion alguna del ransistor a vcc y esto lo asegure cuando medi la resistencia y la continuidad, sin embargo en la terminal vpp lograba medir 4.7vigual que tu, revise la bobina y  me di cuenta del error, corregi la bobina y al medir me dio una tension de 12.8v, y es curioso por que al no haber conexion alguna con vcc pareceria que no podria haber una tension de 4.7v.

El valor de la bobina es critico si estas muy por debajo de los 220uh pero en la simulacion que hice con una inductancia desde 180uh hasta 500uh el elevador de tension funciona sin problemas (obviamente al estar debajo de 220uh tarda un poco mas en elevarse la tension por que tarda un poco mas en saturarse la bobina).

Pienso que tu problema es la conexion de la bobina con el transistor y vcc  ya que si estuviera bien conectada , aunque el valor estuviera algo fuera de rengo deberias de observar un incremento en la tension y no los 4.7v derivados en parte de la caida de tension del 1n4148, y en mayor medida creo que tiene que ver la posicion, conexion y tipo de  transistor que usas.


----------



## golumx (Ene 2, 2008)

He chequeado las conexiones del elevador de tension midiendo la reisencia entre los terminales de cada componente, pongo una foto para mas detalle:







Los puntos 1,2,3 se corresponden con las patillas del 2N3904, entre los puntos 1 y 4 hay una resistencia de 0.4 ohm, entre el punto 4  y el 6 (anodo del 1n4148) la sresistencia que me indica el polimetro es de 0.4 ohm y entre los puntos 5 y 6 es de 3.5ohm. Si mido la resistencia entre el punto 2 y el pin 13 es de 4.61Kohm. Hay que decir que el polimetro mide en cortocircuito 0.4ohm, teniendo en cuenta que estos resultados han sido medidos sobre las patillas de los componentes por la cara que no tiene pistas me atreveria a decir que las conexiones estan bien hechas. Ahora pongo los voltajes obtenidos con el programador conectado al PC, la masa la situo en el pin Gnd del ICSP.
Pin 13   -> 0.0v
punto 1->5.08v
punto 2 ->0.12v
punto 3 ->0.00v
punto 4 y 5 ->5.08v (medidos en continua, en alterna 10.5v)
punto 6 ->5.08v
punto 7 ->4.72v
punto 8 -> 0.13v
punto 9 ->0.00v
parece que las conexiones estan bien lo que me da mala espina es que la tension en el pin 13 sea de 0v que va a la base del 2N3904 con lo cual nunca va a funcionar este transistor ¿sera que esta dañado el PIC? no me lo expilico por que le he cargado el firmware varias veces y siempre me lo verifica si error.....


----------



## golumx (Ene 2, 2008)

Una pregunta de igorante, jejeje.... ¿podria valernos este esquema para el zocalo ZIF de 40 pin? Hay que decir que perenece a un programador comercial, el GTP-USB + pero tiene el ICSP, a mi este programador no me vale por que no es capaz de programar 16F876.






Solo añadir que tengo el fotolito de la placa y la distribucion de los componentes......


----------



## Residente (Ene 2, 2008)

*golumx* he echo las mismas pruebas que tu, recpeto a las resistencias que has medido tengo los mismos valores en todos los puntos, en las tensiones si tengo algunas diferencias, mi programador se enciende pero no lo detecta el SO, espero que asi lo mismo puedes hacer que se enciendan los leds.
Pin 13 -> 3.6v 
punto 1->4.7v
punto 2 ->0.6v 
punto 3 ->0.00v 
punto 4 ->4.7v
punto 5 ->4.9v
punto 6 ->4.7v
punto 7 ->8.2v
punto 8 -> 0.6v 
punto 9 ->3.6v
las mayores diferencias entre el programador de golumx y el mio son los 3.6v del pin 13, aver si alguien que lo tenga funcionando bien puede hacer las mismas pruebas y asi detectar los fallos


----------



## golumx (Ene 2, 2008)

pues va a ser que el micro esta dañado, otros 11€.....


----------



## elmasvital (Ene 2, 2008)

Chicos de donde sois? igual podeis darnos la placa a alguno para que le echemos un vistazo... 

de todas formas yo diria que si no os detecta windows el programador... el pic estará muerto... cualquier corto se los come y con las puntas del polimetro es muy facil hacer cortos en una placa.

yo soy de sevilla.


----------



## golumx (Ene 2, 2008)

Yo soy de Madrid, gracias por el ofrecimiento, ya lo habia pensado, pero antes de pedir el favor y andar liando prefiero agotar todas las posibilidades. Lo de los cortos con el polimetro puede ser pero solo cuando no ha funcionado he metido el polimetro con el circuito conectado y lo he hecho por la cara de los componentes y con mucho cuidado, no creo que se a esa la causa.
El esquema que he colgado antes solo es para PIC, pero no se si funcionaria.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Y deseándoles un Feliz Año.

Esta lista..! La nueva versión de programador Eclipse, la cual incorpora la familia de los AVRs. Solo lo he probado con el ATmega16 (Es el único que tengo), me falta por probar los demás AVRs pero podrían funcionar.

En este caso ya esta definida la versión del Software y Firmware, empezamos con:
Eclipse V1.0.
Firmware V1.0.

Para comprobar que el Firmware esta programado bien, al momento de conectar el programador al puerto USB se genera un encendido y apagado de los Leds, 5 veces luego se pone en su estado normal, también permite hacer las pruebas del hardware de todas las líneas que maneja el programador.

Para verificar que el programa esta haciendo su trabajo. He implementado la opción de “Llenar Buffer”, esto nos permite poner el valor deseado y verificar su correcta programacion.

Para comprobar, que localidad de memoria puede generar errores en el momento de programar. Existe la posibilidad de utilizar una “Programacion o Lectura selectiva”, que permite programar o leer la localidad escogida:

Memoria FlashROM
Meroria EEPROM
CONFIG.

Antes de programar un micro utilicen la opción de auto detectar, para verificar que el dispositivo sea identificado, que el programador lo soporta y esta funcionando correctamente. Luego de eso pueden abrir el archivo a programar.

Recuerden para programar AVRs debe estar seleccionado 5V y para PIC 13 V. Aunque por error he escogido 13V para AVRs, y al ser un instante de tiempo que esta sometido a ese voltaje. No se ha dañado, pero se debe tener mucha precaución y escoger el voltaje adecuado.

Cuando quieran cambiar la configuración de los AVRS asegurarse de saber lo que están haciendo.  Ya que si escogen la opción de utilizar un cristal externo se debe utilizar la señal XTAL1 para generar los pulsos que permitan que el micro funcione.

La señal XTAL1 se puede varia de 100Hz a 15KHz (Si alguien dispone de un frecuencimetro podría medir la señal y comentar en que valores se encuentra y si la variación es lineal), esto nos permite escoger el valor adecuado ya que no existe información exacta de cual es el valor de dicha señal.

También trae la opción de cambiar la velocidad de CLK, como estamos en la etapa de pruebas hay que tener esa opción, esta seleccionada por defecto en velocidad media, pero también funciona en las demás velocidades. Prueben primero en la velocidad Alta si todo esta bien utilicen solo esa velocidad, si ocurre un error bajen la velocidad.

Recuerden dejar apagando la señal XTAL1, para que no se este generando la señal cundo estemos utilizando PICs. Ya que podría generar ruido que causara problemas en la programacion.

Con respecto a los reportes de errores comentados por f point. Empecé a corregir el generado por el PIC 12F675. Y no dispongo de esos PIC, pero el algoritmo de programacion es similar a los PICs de otras familiar y es pos eso que los programa. El problema es la lectura de OSCCAL. La hoja técnica de programacion dice que el valor esta en la localidad 0x3FF. Pero no se si es la localidad de menoría o que?. Por que en el grafico esa localidad aparece en la parte inferior donde recién empieza la memoria de datos. 
No se si esa localidad es la ultima localidad de memoria o como hago para leer?. Ya que al inicio de la programacion la dirección en la que se inicia es la 0x400, en la memoria del PIC, pero nosotros le podemos considerar como la dirección 0x000. Y si en el inicio la primera dirección es 0x400 y OSCCAL esta en 0x3FF  esta el dilema de cual es la dirección.

En otros PIC ahí si se inicia en 0x000 y para leer OSCCAL hay que seguir incrementando la dirección hasta llegar a ese valor. Ahí si es entendible el proceso de lectura incluso hay que seguir incrementando la dirección para llegar al inicio de la memoria de datos y empezar a programar el PIC.

Con todo f point podrías leer el PIC12F675 y supuestamente en la ultima localidad de memoria 0x3FF, estaría almacenado el valor de OSCCAL, También podrías poner algún valor la ultima localidad de memoria y proceder a grabar. Y ver si se graba OSCCAL con ese valor.  

Te agradecería mucho f point.


----------



## Residente (Ene 2, 2008)

Genial eclip-se, cada vez esto tiene mejor pinta¡¡
He programado el firmware nuevo, y si me hace el parpadeo de los leds, aunque con el mismo error de winxp que no detecta el dispositivo.  ¿el valor de la bobina podria estar dando este problema?
Muchas gracias *elmasvital* aunque yo tambien estoi lejos como para que le eches un ojo.


----------



## f_point (Ene 2, 2008)

En efecto, la localidad 0x3FF del PIC12F675 pertenece a la memoria de programa (es la ultima localidad de la memoria FLASH para codigo), y contiene una instruccion ejecutable como todas las localidades de programa comunes y corrientes.

La instruccion contenida en 0x3FF es un "retlw XX", donde XX es el valor de calibracion para el oscilador interno del PIC. Segun entendi de la hoja tecnica, el PIC al iniciar deberia de saltar a la localidad 0x3FF y ejecutar esar instruccion, para leer el valor de calibracion que luego debera ser guardado en OSCCAL.

Tengo entendido que eso es responsabilidad del usuario, pues hay un ejemplo de como transferir el valor de calibracion en la hoja tecnica. Dicho ejemplo esta en la seccion 9.2.5.1.

Lo unico que hace realmente especial a la localidad 0x3FF es que ya viene programada de fabrica (ya lo he comprobado). De ahi en demas, la localidad 0x3FF no es diferente de ninguna otra, incluso puede ser destruida o reutilizada para algo mas (naturalmente, no lo queremos hacer).

Tienes problemas para accesar la localidad 0x3FF? Hmmm... realmente no se bien como esta el rollo de como programar un PIC, pero mi logica indica que deberia haber una instruccion al estilo de "address set" o "select address". Dices que al arrancar el modo programacion el puntero de lectura/escritura apunta a 0x400, y que es necesario ir leyendo o grabando para hacer que el puntero de lectura/escritura se mueva (y que lo hace solo para adelante si no capte mal)... No habra una forma de establecer la direccion inicial a 0x000 con un comando?

Bueno, segun el mapa que adjuntaste, la direccion 0x400 esta inmediatamente despues de la palabra de calibracion, de manera que estamos pasados de la palabra de configuracion justo por 1 :-/. Entiendo por la misma grafica que accesar desde 0x400 equivale a accesar desde 0x000. Que tal si lees todo hasta la direccion 0x7FF? Mi logica exige que deberia equivaler a leer 0x377, ya que 0x7FF - 0x400 = 0x3FF.

Hagamos la prueba, podria funcionar ;-)

En unos momentos procedere a hacer la prueba que me dices con la nueva version. Les mantendre informaciónrmado en cuanto termine.


----------



## f_point (Ene 2, 2008)

Muy bien, prueba con el 12F675 terminada.

Basicamente las cosas siguen bastante igual que con la version anterior, pero puedo confirmar que, en efecto, la ultima localidad de programa se lee correctamente junto con el resto del programa (aparece al fondo de la ventana de Flash ROM, tal como aparece seleccionada en el screenshot) y contiene el valor de calibracion, que como la vez pasada la perdi, la reemplace por 0x3480 (retlw 0x80).

Asimismo, la palabra de calibracion tambien es grabada junto con el resto del programa, pues probe borrando el 12F675, luego grabandolo, y luego volviendolo a leer; La palabra se lee de regreso perfectamente bien.

Debo agregar que hay un bug que persiste. Este se da cuando la palabra de configuracion que viene en el .hex tiene algun bit en 1 pero el PIC no la implementa (siempre se lee como 0). En esta nueva version sin embargo, ahora me dice que el programador no esta conectado justo antes de terminar de programar el PIC (la version anterior decia que hubo un error programando el PIC). Una vez mas, al igual que la vez pasada, el PIC se graba correctamente a pesar del error (va una imagen adjunta con la descripcion).

La meta con este PIC, seria de leer la palabra de calibracion primero, antes de borrarlo o reprogramarlo. Luego, como parte posterior al proceso, hay que volver a grabar la palabra de calibracion. Lo mismo deberia hacerse con los bits <BG1:BG0> de la palabra de configuracion, ya que tambien forman parte de la calibracion del PIC.

Adicionalmente, seria bueno darle una opcion al usuario para reemplazar la calibracion si asi lo desea (pero esta opcion deberia estar apagada por defecto).

Eso seria todo, saludos.


----------



## golumx (Ene 3, 2008)

Bueno, pues he cambiado la bobina por una con nucleo de ferrita de 220uH, y nada de nada, ademas he cargado el nuevo firmware sin ningun problema y lo he verificado dos veces, todo ok, pero cuando lo enchufo al PC..... nada de nada. Por ultimo he vuelto ha hacer el programadoe entero, placa y componentes nuevos y pic nuevo, pero nada de nada.... ¿Que es lo que hago mal.....?


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola. Gracias f point por la información.

Con esto comprobamos que en efecto OSCCAL esta en la direccion 0x3FF y que el procedimiento de leer y grabar es el mismo que para grabar toda la memoria de datos. Y tal como comental al poner un valor en la ultimalocalidad ese valor se graba es OSCCAL. Todo esta clato.
 Solodebo hacer una lectura de toda la memoria antes de programar y almacenar la ultima localidad. Luego al momento de programar pongo el valor que lei en la memoria de dato y listo.

Tambien ya le voy adicionar la opcion que tu dices. Y a corregir ese problema que sale al final de programar.

Tambien ya modifique el Firmware para que pueda ser utilizado con distintos critales. Solo deben cambiar la configuracion para que simpre la frecuencia del CPU sea de 24MHz, en la pagina 29 y 30 del Data Sheet esta la informaciónmacion de las distintas configuraciones.

Se puede utilizar cristales de 4, 8, 12, 14, 16, 18 y 20.

El Firmware solo esta en aqui, por que se necesita comprobar si funciona.


----------



## Guest (Ene 3, 2008)

golumx prueba quitando el capacitor de 100nf


----------



## f_point (Ene 3, 2008)

Gracias a ti eclipse, por escuchar nuestras sugerencias. Me alegra saber que mis pruebas y comentarios aportan algo util a la comunidad.

Con gusto probare el nuevo firmware. Solo que debo comentar que mi tablero ya esta terminado, y que desoldarle el cristal de 20MHz le afectaria un poco la estetica al acabado, asi que no le echare mas mano a esa unidad.

En vez armare otro programador, esta vez en protoboard con el unico fin de probar. Pero eso no podra ocurrir hasta que me consiga mas piezas para duplicarlo  , particularmente el inductor, que me podria tomar quiza hasta un mes para conseguir otro (pues el primero me lo regalaron y quedaba solo esa unidad).

Mas sin embargo vere si puedo adaptar el firmware via fuses de configuracion a mi tablero con XTAL de 20MHz por el momento, asi al menos hare unas pruebas preliminares.

Saludos.


----------



## golumx (Ene 3, 2008)

Quite el condensador de 100nF y no se aprecia ningun resultado, no hace falta puentearlo ¿no? ahora estoy montando otro en placa perforada como el de las fotografias de eclip-se.....
¿Alguien que tenga montado y funcionando el programador puede colgar unas fotos haber si encuentro que error cometo?


----------



## f_point (Ene 3, 2008)

Con gusto publicaria el mio, pero me temo que es una version modificada y podria no servirte. Por que no miras el que esta publicado en la pagina de eclipse? El lo hizo en placa perforada.


----------



## golumx (Ene 4, 2008)

En eso estoy, pero me parece una version de prueba, no se que tal funcionara por que le faltan algunos componentes, tambien me estoy bajando un PROTEL 2004 para ver las pistas y repasar el esquema, ¿No hay nadie que haya hecho la PCB de la version actual y que le funcione?


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola !

Una consulta, disculpen mi ignorancia soy nuevo en esto, el programador necesita de un pic 18F2550 ya programado con el firmware... y ahi la pregunta...como programo ese pic ya que actualmente no posee ningun pogramador de pic ademas mi pc no posee puerto serie ni paralelo, solo usb ? 

muchas gracias!


----------



## Residente (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola ignacio en esta pagina tienes como hacerlo 

http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/jdm.htm


----------



## golumx (Ene 4, 2008)

A mi me funciona bien el Art2003 y es mucho mas sencillo que el JDM, te adjunto el documento de su esquema electrico y configuracion. Es realmente sencillo, 8 diodos, 1 resistencia y 1 condensador y claro un conecor de puerto paralelo y un zocalo para el pic. Yo lo tengo montado sin circuito impreso, esta montado sobre el conector  lpt


----------



## huichoman (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola, publiqué una respuesta en este hilo y no aparece, supongo que la eliminaron, leí las normas del foro y creo que no he roto ninguna. Saludos y felicidades eclips-se por tu excelente trabajo.


----------



## f_point (Ene 4, 2008)

ignacio.manzano dijo:
			
		

> Hola !
> 
> Una consulta, disculpen mi ignorancia soy nuevo en esto, el programador necesita de un pic 18F2550 ya programado con el firmware... y ahi la pregunta...como programo ese pic ya que actualmente no posee ningun pogramador de pic ademas mi pc no posee puerto serie ni paralelo, solo usb ?
> 
> muchas gracias!



Oops! me temo que estas en problemas mi amigo, sin puertos serie ni paralelo no creo que haya ningun programador sencillo que te ayude a introducir el Firmware en el PIC18F2550. A menos que haya un programador USB que funcione sin microcontrolador (lo dudo), no podras hacer nada para arrancar. Deberas buscar otra salida:

 - Busca a un amigo que tenga una PC con puerto paralelo o serial y armate un programador simple para ese proposito.
- Comprate una PC usada que tenga un puerto de esos (a menos que encontraras una nueva que todavia los tenga) y armate un programador simple.
- Compra un programador comercial.

Basicamente, no creo que puedas salir con tu PC actual. Esas no son las unicas alternativas claro, pues eso dependera de ti  ^_^.

Edito >> Antes que se me olvide: No puedes usar un covertidor USB <-> RS232 junto con el JDM para programar PICs. No pierdas el tiempo intentandolo, pues no funcionara. Esto es porque el JDM depende de hardware que esta presente únicamente en los puertos seriales internos de las PC y que esta ausente en dichos adaptadores.


----------



## golumx (Ene 4, 2008)

Bueno ya he montado el programador basico que tiene eclip-se en su pagina, le he cargado el firmware y parece que funciona, por lo menos se encienden los led y el pc detecta un nuevo dispositivo pero lo hace con errores y el software de programacion dice que no esta el programador conectado..... no se por donde seguir, creia que cuando consiguiese arrancar el bichito la cosa ya estaria en marcha.
Otra cosa, ¿entonces nadie ha montado la PCB?


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2008)

golumx, te agradeceria  que postearas la foto de el programador con el que tenias problemas y el actual, ya que al parecer hiciste distintos pcb's no?, ademas para ver los posibles errores y la solucion que le diste o que se le vaya a dar para los que apenas estan armando su programador y que tienen un problema similar.


----------



## golumx (Ene 5, 2008)

No es que funcione, no he tenido tiempo de probarlo con detenimiento, pero el led parpadea al encufarlo y windows encuentra un nuevo dispositivo, pero no lo reconoce, tendre que seguir haciendo pruebas. Aqui te dejo un par de fotos, el que parece funcionar es el mas cutre, montado sobre una placa perforada como el de la pagina de Eclip-se, el otro es la PCB que habia antes en el apartado de descargas de la misma pagina, como se puede apreciar, hay gran diferencia en la calidad de los montajes, la verdad es que no lo entiendo, pero el mas simple, que le faltan los condensadores al cristal, etc... es el que da señales de vida... Ya os contare haber que consigo....


----------



## Residente (Ene 5, 2008)

Bueno yo no se que mas cambiar o probar.. He sustituido la bobina, probe con una de 680uH y se elevaba algo la tension en el zener de 5v, de casualidad encontrado una de 220uH del mismo tipo que utilizais, ya que la mia  era de esas que van en una capsulita de plastico y nada.
He cambiado los 3 transistores, el esquema lo he revisado y coincide totalmente para evitar que ubiera algun fallo en la pcb, los transisores tambien se corresponden con la posicion que tienen que tener, todo esto ya lo tendria en cuenta eclip-se.
El pic, el cable, los transistores, la bobina, zener.. todo bien, que pude estar pasando?
*Eclip-se* con que version del programador estas haciendo las nuevas pruebas? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## golumx (Ene 5, 2008)

Me pasa lo mismo, ya no se que probar, he conseguido que cuando lo conecto al PC parpadea las 5 veces (firmware v1.0) y windows detecta el programador pero me da un error codigo 45 y el software me dice que no esta conectado...... Lo de las bobinas, pues yo tengo una coleccion, y con todas obtengo resultados muy similares. Por favor, elmasvital, cuelga alguna fotillo de tu programador aunque este modificado, solo para leventarnos el animo un poco......


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola.

El PCB que yo utilizo es el mismo que esta en la página de descarga, salvo algunas modificaciones en las salidas. Pero lo demás es igual, por lo que estoy seguro que el PCB esta bien.

Cuando programen el Firmware, y al conectar el programador al puerto USB los LEDs deben parpadear por 5 ocasiones.

Si eso no sucede el Firmware no este bien grabado.

Para comprobar que la comunicación USB este funcionando pueden grabar cualquier otro ejemplo y probar los LEDS, si no tienen algún ejemplo que maneje el puerto USB, prueben con algún ejemplo básico y comprueben que se esta programando bien.

Pueden hacer las pruebas del Puerto USB, en un Proto-Board, en el siguiente enlace indica como hacer la conexión.

http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm

Si el programa que graban en el PIC no funciona, utilicen otro programador.

Yo estoy utilizando y todas las pruebas del Programador las he hecho con el PCB, Firmware y Software que se encuentran en este momento en la pagina de descarga.


----------



## golumx (Ene 5, 2008)

Los leds ¿han de parpadear los dos o solo el de conexion parpadea o el de lectura-escritura fijo? ¿Como puede estar mal grabado el firmware si lo verifico varias veces y me da ok?¿Como el mismo micro tiene resultados distintos en las dos placas? ¿Que es lo que me puede estar fallando? siento abrasarte a preguntas pero es que hasta que no me funcione no me voy a quedar agusto y muchas gracias por todo.... a todos.


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2008)

Lo que ocurre es que la placa que hiciste con la baquelita perforada fue la primera que hizo eclipse, sin embargo luego lo modifico agregandole un selectro para 13v o 5v, ademas de que el comento en el foro que el pin de la señal pwm habia cambiado, por eso te da distintos resultados con el mismo micro, por que el esquematico y el que hiciste en la baquelita son distintos, te recomiendo que veas las primeras 3 paginas del tema y hay veras que alomejor estas usano el primer hardware, el que nisiquiera se encuentra en la pagina de eclipse


----------



## f_point (Ene 5, 2008)

golumx dijo:
			
		

> Los leds ¿han de parpadear los dos o solo el de conexion parpadea o el de lectura-escritura fijo? ¿Como puede estar mal grabado el firmware si lo verifico varias veces y me da ok?¿Como el mismo micro tiene resultados distintos en las dos placas? ¿Que es lo que me puede estar fallando? siento abrasarte a preguntas pero es que hasta que no me funcione no me voy a quedar agusto y muchas gracias por todo.... a todos.



Los led de ocupado y encendido parpadean alternantemente cuando lo conectas al USB, es decir, ambos led (el rojo y el bicolor) se encienden uno y luego otro, luego el uno y luego el otro y asi sucesivamente en una secuencia relativamente rapida al ojo. En el caso del bicolor, parapadea solo en color verde.

Mira, no es para dispersar rumores raros ni nada por el estilo, pero a mi mas de una vez me han pasado extraordinariamente raras con mis circuitos impresos. Les comentare una experiencia mia a manera de ejemplo. No se si sea tu caso, pero a lo mejor ayude.

A veces (y solo a veces) por el proceso de quemado con acido, algunas porciones de la pistas no se disuelven bien en algunos de mis circuitos (por alguna extraña razon), dejando pequeños microfilamentos de cobre uniendo segmentos de pistas que NO deben estar conectados. Dichas uniones son de dimensiones microscopicas, pero mejor les cuento como encontre el error:

Una vez recuerdo que hice un tablero que no funciono, por mas que viera que estaba bien. El error estaba en el camino de comunicacion serial entre un PIC y un joystick, lo que impedia que el joystick funcionara correctamente. Encontre entre dos pistas una resistencia relativamente baja (como 300 Ohm) pero, y aqui esta lo sorprendente: NO HABIA NINGUNA CONEXION ENTRE LAS PISTAS! (No a simple vista, al menos). Incluso desolde de regreso los componentes soldados a ellas hasta dejarlas completamente inconectadas, pero AUN ESTABAN UNIDAS!

Fue entonces cuando me decidi a ver el circuito impreso bajo una potente lupa con una lampara bastante fuerte, y fue cuando analice muy pero muy minuciosamente, que mis pelos se erizaron al encontrar un finisimo y apenas visible filamento de cobre. "Whoa! que extremadamente delgado!" pense, y sin preguntarme porque o como ocurrio, tome una navaja y comence a raspar el espacio en donde se encontraba. Bajo la vista de la lupa, constate que se habia removido la union.

Y precisamente esa fue la solucion, pues al medir la resistencia entre las pistas habia desaparecido, y el circuito funciono, como era de esperarse. Todo un caso no?

A lo mejor y sirva de algo.

Saludos.


----------



## golumx (Ene 6, 2008)

Lo de las pistas puenteadas me parece curioso como anecgota, pero yo he realizado 3 PCB y me pareceria raro que pasase en una, si pasa algo similar en una vale, murphy, pero en las tres yo no diria que es casualidad o un fallo en las pistas. Lo que esta claro es que si un diseño funiona en unos casos si y en otros no es por alguna razon....


----------



## Residente (Ene 6, 2008)

Bueno pues como eclip-se ha dicho probemos con un ejemplo sencillo, esta mañna he probado esto 
http://www.hobbypic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=32
Y funciona perfecto, se estable la conexion con el pic y todo, como era de esperar, he pensado en adaptar ese codigo al programador para poder probar el led bicolor, la unica duda que tengo es que este ejemplo que he utilizado si lleva la resistencia de 10K a positivo desde la patilla 1, creo recordar que esto el programador lo hacia por software.
¿que tendria que añadirle al codigo para probarlo en el programador?
saludos


----------



## Residente (Ene 6, 2008)

He soldado una resistencia de 10k de la patilla 1 a positivo,  y he cambiado el codigo para que se encienda el led bicolor de nuestro programdor, que tenia puestas otras salidas, en la protoboard funciona bien, pero en el programador nada, el mismo error de siempre. (tiene que ser la placa entonces..)
Solo se queda encendido el led verde, y el en programa dice que deberia pasar primero a rojo y una vez listo a verde.
aver si me podeis decir como poner en el codigo para no tner que poner la resistencia de 10 a positivo.
mil gracias


----------



## golumx (Ene 6, 2008)

¿Nos valdria esta base para el ZIF? me parece un magnifico trabajo y creo nos valdria para nuestros fines mientras nos centremos en PIC, ¿no?

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=16717.0


----------



## Driebes (Ene 6, 2008)

Wenas, estoy intentando armarme este programador pero tengo un problema, no tengo conector usb de tipo B, lo tengo de tipo A, he intentado crearme el fotolito con el OrCad que es el programa que tengo, pero no lo he conseguido, no se si alguno de ustedes lo tendría ya hecho con el conector usb de tipo A y me lo pudiera pasar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## huichoman (Ene 6, 2008)

Como experiencia, puedo comentarles que al hacer una pcb, lo primero que debe hacerse es checar la continuidad de las pistas, es decir que haya continuidad donde debe de haber y que no halla donde no deba. Eso se hace con un multímetro. Eso son errores que se corrigen si se hace correctamente el proceso de crear un circuito impreso en una placa. Despúes de soldar los componentes se hace la misma prueba además de limpiar muy bien la placa, en mi caso siempre limpio bien la placa con un cepillo de dientes viejo rociando la misma con limpiador de circuitos impresos, yo utilizo alcohol isopropilico. Con esa limpieza evito que pequeñas porciones de estaño o pequeños filamentos de cobre hagan puente entre pistas. Otra cosa mariposa, tambien es buena práctica que si probaste antes el circuito en un protoboard y te funcionó de maravilla, utilices los mismos componentes que utilzaste ahí para evitar utilizar componentes que no funcionan, a menos que utilices nuevos que son más fiables a que utilices unos ya usados.  Espero haberme ex0plicado un poco jeje.

Saludos y suerte. En estos días lo armo y después les cuento.


----------



## elmasvital (Ene 6, 2008)

ECLIPSE

He visto que has añadido el soporte para el 12f629. Lo he estado probando y graba y lee ok, pero cuando termina da error de programador no conectado... cuando no es cierto. Si cierro esta ventana el programa sigue normalmente.

Tambien otro apunte sobre el parpadeo inicial de los leds. Creo que no borras el estado la variable del led bicolor al inicial el programa porque a veces al conectar el usb el parpadeo se hace pero el led rojo del bicolor se queda encendido fijo. 



			
				golumx dijo:
			
		

> ¿Nos valdria esta base para el ZIF? me parece un magnifico trabajo y creo nos valdria para nuestros fines mientras nos centremos en PIC, ¿no?
> 
> http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=16717.0



Esa base zif es perfectamente valida. Yo he armado ya el zif que he propuesto en este mismo hilo y de momento parece funcionar bien. Pero en cualquier caso sirven cualquiera de los dos. El que tu mencionas está sacado tal cual de la versión comercial del gtp-usb plus.

1 saludo.


----------



## Guest (Ene 6, 2008)

golumx, lo que si creo que es muy importate y hoy me di cuenta es el capacitor para eliminar el ruido a la entrada del puerto usb ya que hoy que hice mi programador con base zif se me hizo facil quitarle el capacitor de 100nf y al probarlo ni me identificaba ni leia ni programaba nada, sin embargo hacia las pruebas de harware y en todas funciono, despues le solde un capacitor 104 de disco y el problema se corrigio, no creo que el tipo tenga algo que ver, pero ya que checaste todos los componentes de tu programador creo que te convendria probar con un capacitor 104 de disco en ves del de poliester que usas.


----------



## Guest (Ene 6, 2008)

acabo de revisar las fotos de nuevo y en el pcb que hiciste no esta ningun capacitor de 100nf, prueba soldandoselo a ese


----------



## golumx (Ene 6, 2008)

No tenia el condensador de 0.1uF por que estaba probando, pero ya he colocado un 104 y no hay cambios, el micro se que esta bien y que el programador funciona correctamente por que sigo los pasos del ejemplo que menciona Residente, he programado 4 18F2550 que tengo con exito y los he probado en protoboard, el control de los led y la operacion suma la hace correctamente, pero cuando programo el firmware v1.0 no obtengo ningun resultado en la PCB. 
En la placa perforada el firmware que cargo al micro es el anterior que habia por lo que se menciono en las modificaciones de hardware pero solo consigo que se encienda el led pero no consigo que me lo detecte el sistema. 
Mañana montare en la protoboard solo la alimentacion con sus filtros, la base de tiempo y los led haber que pasa........


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 7, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Si pueden hacer funcionar otros ejemplo utilizando el puerto USB, esta comprobado el que PCB esta correcto.

Traten de probar en distintas maquinas, por que el DRIVE se debe instalar automáticamente. Yo lo he probado en 2 maquinas una con un puerto USB V1.0  (Velocidad baja) y la actual USB V2.0 (Velocidad alta), incluso se instala en Win 98.


----------



## Residente (Ene 7, 2008)

LOCURAA  :evil: En mi empeño de averiguar lo que pasa con el circuito, puesto que lo habia comprabado todo, he ido desoldando componentes, primero los activos. y prueba. luego pasivos, prueba, conector y prueba, y por fin cambio cristal por el de 12Mhz y funciona¡¡ todo esto con el ejemplo basico de encender el led bicolor.
En el programa tengo puesto #use delay(clock=48000000) por lo que el programa deberia funcionar con el de 20Mhz por igual no? lo volvere a desoldar y probar en la protoboard, pero eso sera mañana..
Como se rompe un cristal?


----------



## golumx (Ene 7, 2008)

Residente explicalo un poco mejor por favor


----------



## Residente (Ene 7, 2008)

Golumx lo que he echo es para comprobar la comunicacion basandome en el ejemplo ese que puese,he ido desoldando cosas para ver si averiguaba que componente era, primero he quitado los transistores, bobina y zeners y he echo una prueba, como seguia igual he quitado todas las resistencias y los condensadores dejando solo los 4 que necesita, el de 100n,47u y los del cristal.luego tambien he quitado el conector y el cristal, al probar con el cristal de 12MHZ soldado en mi placa del programador ha funcionado. 
ahora mismo he probado con el de 20MHZ en la protoboard y el mismo error que me ha dado siempre, diciendome que no lo reconoce el XP. pongo el de 12 y funciona de nuevo.
Por eso para confirmar que es el cristal el que esta mal necesito que me aclareis que si con el #use delay(clock=48000000) deberia de funcionar igual el programa del ejemplo ya sea de 12 o 20mhz
Espero averlo explicado mejor..


----------



## golumx (Ene 7, 2008)

Cuando yo deje el crisal de 20Mhz puesto en la protoboard el led se quedo fijo, lo cambie por el de 12 y empezo a funcionar, pero aunque se cambie la fercuencia del reloj  no deberia funcionar por el uso del puerto usb que hace el programa, vamos eso es lo que entendi en el articulo y por eso el oscilador del micro es de 12Mhz


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 8, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Esta lista una versión de prueba, corregida los errores al programar los PIC 12F629 y 12F675.
Ahora ya existe el panel que permite cambiar la configuración, también las opciones de modificar OSCCAL y Band Gap.

Debido a que no dispongo de esos PIC, recurro a ustedes para que realicen las siguientes pruebas.
-	Realizar una lectura total y una lectura parcial de la con figuración. Y verificar que se carguen los valores correctos y que OSCCAL tenga el valor correcto.
-	Realizar una escritura total y una parcial, comprobar que no se produce algún mensaje de error. Luego leer y verificar que OSCCAL tenga el mismo valor. Luego activar las opciones de modificar OSCCAL y Band Gap y verificar si se programar.

También corregí el problema del panel de configuración de 18F2550. El cual comento f point.

Si probaron la opción Llenar Buffer, con la opción Sec: 1-2-3-….FF. En los PIC de la serie 16F. Se generaba un error de programación. Ahora ya esta corregido.

Esta versión de prueba esta con el Firmware (Solo esta en el foro), por que quite la opción de parpadeo, y la velocidad del CLK en los AVRs esta inicializada en Alta.

Las personas que tienen problemas debido a que no se instala el DRIVE (Proceso Automático). Comprueben que tengan los archivos que se muestran en la figura.

También prueben en otras maquinas.

Y por ultimo, prueben grabando con otro tipo de programador. En los laboratorios de micros, a algún compañero pueda que tenga un programador que nos permitirá sacarnos de las dudas sobre correcta programación.


----------



## Residente (Ene 8, 2008)

Efectivamente no tengo esos drivers instalados... no me aparece la rama de dispositivos de interface de usuarios (HID) por ningun lado.. muchas gracias eclip-se seguro tiene que ser eso, supongo que el ejemplo lo pude probar por que instalaba su propio driver.
Buscare como instalarlo o si sabeis como hacerlo lo agradeceria mucho.
gracias de nuevo


----------



## elmasvital (Ene 9, 2008)

RESIDENTE

Si no tienes ningun raton o teclado conectado por usb no tiene pq salirte esa rama residente.

ECLIPSE

He estado probando el 12f629 

1. Lectura... Hace el proceso de lectura sin mostrar error pero no lo realiza correctamente en casi ningun caso. La memoria de programa en casi todos los caso solo ha cargado un par de lineas de la misma.

2. Escritura... Inicia el proceso lee oscall y cuando termina da error de escritura.

En la anterior version si leeia y escribia correctamente, aunque la pantalla de configuración no salia nada para 12f629

Podrias ampliar la información sobre lo que hacen las lectura y escrituras parciales?... Tambien seria positivo que le pusieras las etiquetas a los botones de esas funciones pq ahora no salen.

1 saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola.

Gracias elmasvital por la información.
Ya voy a tratar de corregir. Las etiquetas en esta versión ya salen. Y la lectura y escritura selectiva, solo lee la localidad de memoria en donde se encuentra ubicado el tab. 

Es decir:

- Memoria Flash ROM
- Memoria EEPROM 
-CONFIG

Y recuerden que el S.O. tiene una versión miren la imagen es la 5. Esos drive vienen en el mismo S.O. , por eso tambien se instalan en Win 98. Con todo busque sobre la instalacion de DRIVE.

Tambien sobre las librerias DDK. Vallan a la pagina de microchip y pueden intalar la libreiras adicional que viene con el PICKIT2.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805

Descarga el Frameword haber si funciona.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit 2 Setup v2.40b dotNET.zip



http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/input/HID_HWID.mspx


----------



## afisico (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola amigos. Acabo de montar el Programador Eclipse en mi protoboard, y aparentemente está bien.

El 2550 esta grabado.

Al leer un PIC (16F876A) que tengo por ahi, lo lee bien, pone la luz de ocupado y todas las pruebas de hardware lucen bien.

Pero al darle a programar me dice Programador Desconectado. 

No estiendo que puede haber mal. 

Además nose como tengo que poner el jumper de alimentación. 

Solo me funciona la lectura si lo pongo en VDD

Espero que me lo resuelvan.

Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## elmasvital (Ene 12, 2008)

Prueba a programar otro pic porque ese mensaje esta saliendo a veces en algunos pics y no es problema del programador sino del programa.

1 saludo


----------



## afisico (Ene 12, 2008)

Gracias tio. Luego lo pruebo y os digo.

Porque ahora ya ni me lee jaja.

A ver que tal.

Saludos


----------



## chospin (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola ante todo dar tambien las gracias al (compañero,si me permite llamarle asi) y a todos los que se esfuerzan en ayudar a los que no sabemos .
Comentar que he montado el programador,solo he puesto el firmware antiguo el de 20mhz se ha programado bien y parece que funciona,lo reconoce sin mas xp solo me falta conseguir los pic que tengo pedidos,para hacer pruebas.
Comentar que hace una cosa rara,se apaga y vuelve a hacer el contado de los 5 parpadeos,a veces se queda verde,al tocar el gnd se vuelve a activar y contar de nuevo.es extraño como si le haria algun tipo de induccion.
Ya comentaré algo mas cuando haga alguna prueba al programar
Un saludo a todos


----------



## afisico (Ene 14, 2008)

. He vuelto a programar el PIC una y otra vez con el JDM. No se si lo hago bien pero el codigo que leo en el PIC es el mismo q el de el archivo Firmware. Creo que se graba bien , vamos.

Pero Sigue sin programarme PICs. La conexion para un 16F876A seria solo el VDD, VSS, MCLR, RB7 y RB6 no?

El Pin PGM no se usa verdad?

De todos modos , lo tengo montado con una bobina Cilindrica , de 220 uH y el diodo es un 1N4007

No se que más información dar. Espero que me ayuden. Gracias


----------



## elmasvital (Ene 15, 2008)

que tension tienes en vpp? haz un test de hardware y activa vpp sin chip logicamente, y tambien en off a ver que te da
y de paso a ver lo que dan los demas

1 saludo


----------



## afisico (Ene 15, 2008)

Hay forma de mirar la tension sin multímetro? :S , mediante la intensidad de un LED o algo?. Sino, mañana me compro uno y te digo.


----------



## afisico (Ene 15, 2008)

Rectifico. Ya Funciona. He dado la vuelta a los transistores npn. Los he puesto como en la PCB de la Web de Eclipse. No me había dado cuenta de que lo cambio.
En el esquemático siguen mal puestos y es ahí donde yo me fijé en principio.

Ahora el problema es que no funciona el Borrado de pics.

Grabar ya graba .


----------



## Residente (Ene 15, 2008)

elmasvital gracias, he conseguido un raton para probarlo y ya si sale la rama, los drivers estan como los pone eclip-se en la imagen. bueno probare hacer otra placa de nuevo ya de que acabe los examenes aver si funciona.
http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=drivecu8.jpg
saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## afisico (Ene 15, 2008)

mmmm pues no, esto me funciona muy raro. 

Los transistores npn tienen que tener el emisor conectado a masa o el colector?

Si pongo el colector aun hace algo, me deja grabar el 877A aunque luego no funciona.

Los jumpers los tengo que tener en 13 V y el otro en VDD ?

saludos


----------



## afisico (Ene 15, 2008)

Tenia el Pic 16F876 quemado.  Los demás ya los programa y lee.

Me falta borrarlos, no borra nada, y por lo tanto no puedo reprogramarlos.

saludos


----------



## microtronic (Ene 15, 2008)

afisico dijo:
			
		

> mmmm pues no, esto me funciona muy raro.
> 
> Los transistores npn tienen que tener el emisor conectado a masa o el colector?
> 
> ...


Los npn tienen que tener el emisor a gnd "2n3904"
 los pnp el emisor a vcc.."2n3906"

salu2


----------



## f_point (Ene 15, 2008)

Lamento no poder postear tan a menudo, mi tesis me ha mantenido alejado de muchos otros asuntos. Lo que dice afisico tiene mucha relevancia para mi, pues al parecer las versiones mas recientes del software/firmware de Eclip-se tienden a tener problemas de borrado con algunas series de PICs, lo que provoca que a menudo estos no se programen bien.

Por como veo las cosas, parece que únicamente los PIC que estan en limpio pueden ser programados (como si fueran partes OTP cuando realmente no lo son), pues el programador falla al borrar los PICs al inicio de la grabación y procede de inmediato a re-grabarlos a pesar de que no estan borrados en realidad. El efecto neto parece ser una corrupcion grave del programa contenido en la memoria del PIC (quizas los ceros se traslapan como operacion AND?), y a menos que se puedan borrar, no hay manera de recuperarlos (salvo que con otro programador).

Lamento no poder ahondar en detalles en este momento, pues me he mantenido y estoy muy ocupado de momento. Espero en unas semanas librarme un poco de estos ajetreos para volver a las andadas.

Saludos, y suerte con sus programadores.


----------



## afisico (Ene 17, 2008)

vale gracias. me conformaré con borrarlos con el JDM de momento jeje. 
Esperaré a los avances de firmware.

Saludos


----------



## chis (Ene 27, 2008)

Me gustaria saber como ha quedado lo de los cristales, se monta el de 20, el de 12, da igual porque es configurable en el software? (no he encontrado donde) El ultimo diseño de la PCB corresponde con el esquema, ¿verdad? Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## chis (Ene 27, 2008)

Por supuesto dar la mas sincera enhorabuena a eclipse y agradecer su aportacion. estoy montando el proyecto en la protoboard, procurando producir el menor ruido posible y deseando poder aportar algo al proyecto.                                                                              Perdon por enviar los dos mensajes desordenados. Saludos.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola, a todos.

Los archivos que estan en la pagina, trabajan con un cristal de 20Mhz.
El firmware que esta en el foro, ese trabaja con varios cristales, pero es una version de prueba.
Cuando este seguro que funciona bien lo subire a la pagina del programador.
Para seleccionar el tipo de cristal, se debe cambiar la configuracion srgun dice el data sheet.

Por el momento me enuentro finalizando un proyecto, cuando pueda volvere a trabajar con el programador. 

Y el PCB, esta comprobado que funciona por lo que recomendaria hacerlo sin dudar, y recuerden que li lo prueban en un Proto-Board el rudio no va ha permitir un correcto funcionamiento.

Me gustaria que prueben la programacion de los AVRs, y si se precentan algunos problemas, lo comenten con detalle en donde se procuce un error. Traten de proporcionar que PIC, o AVR tiene problemas. Tal como lo comento f point en unos post anteriores. Eso me facilita la correccion del programador.

Gracias


----------



## chis (Ene 28, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Despues de haber leido las 27 paginas me habia liado un poco con lo del cristal. Intentare  ponerme al dia con lo de los AVR ya que nunca he trabajado con ellos. Saludos a todos.


----------



## oaktree (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola qué tal soy nuevo por aquí? llevo poco tiempo con los PICs, los tengo en clase como una asignatura desde hace un par de meses, pero de lo poco que he visto este programador me parece un auténtico lujo! Quiero hace una placa entrenadora con este programador para poder practicar con diferentes PIC. La colgaré cuando la tenga terminada.

Si alguno me quiere dar algún consejo de como comenzar le estaré muy agradecido, quiero tomar como modelo una placa que tiene en la universidad de valencia (eduPIC), los esquemás los voy ha hacer en protel-se99.

Un saludos.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Esta lista una nueva version, corregida los errores comentados por *f point*. Hasta estar seguro de que esta funcionando bien solo he subido los archivos en el foro.

Cuando esten verificadas las correcciones, lo subire a la pagina del programador.

Y con respecto a la tarjeta de entrenamiento; *oaktree* la tarjeta (eduPIC), es una buena referencia.

Gracias y espero sus comentarios.


----------



## microtronic (Feb 4, 2008)

Alguien lo ha utliza para programar el atmega8?
 muy bien eclip-se tu programador..


----------



## Meta (Feb 4, 2008)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Esta lista una nueva version, corregida los errores comentados por *f point*. Hasta estar seguro de que esta funcionando bien solo he subido los archivos en el foro.
> 
> Cuando esten verificadas las correcciones, lo subire a la pagina del programador.
> ...



Muy bien, este tipo de cosas debes comunicarlo en el primer post y desde aquí decirlo.

Por cierto, el programa lo veo esteticamente  muy bonito comparado con el ic-prog y el winpic800.

¿Con qué compilador lo has hecho? Buen trabajo.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 5, 2008)

¿qué tal? sigo haciendo progresos con el diseño de la placa. Tengo una duda para el display LCD he visto por ahí conexiones al puerto con 8 pines o con 4 pines. En la protoboard me funciona la de 8 bits, que diferencia hay entre ambas.

Estoy usando el compilador CCS, con librería LCD2.c

En breve iré mostrando el esquema de lo que llevo hecho, se admiten sugerencias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola.

El ATmega8 si lo programa y esta comprobado, tambien siempre he utilizado el LCD con las 4 lineas de datos, porque siempre hace falta tener lineas del puerto disponibles para hacer otras funciones. Si utilizas las 8 lineas desperdicias recursos fisicos del PIC.

Gracias


----------



## Meta (Feb 5, 2008)

Cierto, pero si es un PIC que le sobra pins, la verdad es mejor la 8 Bits ya que no hace conversión y es más rápida enviar esos bit a la vez que así de 4 Bits.Son pro y contras. Se recomienda 4 para tener más salidas.


----------



## Eclip-se (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Bueno este es mi ultimo comentario con respecto a la tarjeta que esta desarrollando *oaktree*, seria bueno abrir otro post para no mezclar el contenido del tema.

En los LCD, creo no estoy seguro no se necesita la rapidez en la información ya que se necesita un retardo para habilitar el EN del LCD. Por tal motivo es insignificante el tiempo que se consume para la conversión a 4 bits.

Siempre hace falta tener líneas disponibles, un ejemplo:
Una alarma que funciona con teclado matricial, un LCD, dispone de 8 sensores y 4 salidas (Alarma, RELE, etc).

- Teclado matricial................. 8 pines
- LCD..................................... 8 pines
- sensores............................. 8 pines
- salidas................................. 4 pines
Total......................................28 pines

Y eso que abecés se necesita unos pines adicionales para indicación, o parta cargar la batería u otras cosas.


----------



## leomet (Feb 8, 2008)

Muchas Gracias, Excelente aporte


----------



## ener (Feb 9, 2008)

Quiero disculparme por mi pregunta tan básica, pero quizá tengan paciencia de explicar a los que sabemos muy poco del tema.

¿Qué ventajas tiene un programador usb? ¿Es imprescindible?

Me refiero a que también se puede programar con un JDM (por ejemplo el descrito por microexpert en este mismo hilo, http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/jdm.htm)
O con el art2003, también descrito en este hilo 
O con el pipo2, http://213.97.130.124/progs/pipo2/pipo2.htm


Es por la versatilidad que ofrece al reconocer automáticamente y programar diversa cantidad de micro controladores? 
Quizá es porque muchas computadoras ya no tienen puerto serial ni lpt?

¿hay algo que podamos hacer con eclipse que no podamos hacer con estos otros?


----------



## Eclip-se (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola.
Es verdad existen una varios programadores que no son USB y que son muy buenos.
El motivo de tener un programador USB, es que en algunas PC el puerto serial o paralelo ya no hay, tambien los programadores serial o paraleos, soportan la mayoria de PICs, pero no los nuevos. Incluso A veces programar un AVR esra dificil por que los unicos que he probado han sido utilizando el puerto paralelo.
A demas es bueno tener algo de libre distribucion, por que he visto que se vende programadores a un exagerado presio y eso no es bueno.


----------



## ener (Feb 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, ahora me queda claro. 

Y aprovecho para felicitar a Eclipse y a los que contribuyen con el proyecto, por el gran esfuerzo y experiencia que ponen a disposición de los demás.

Una pregunta más: A lo largo de varias páginas de este hilo, vi que algunos tienen dificultades en armar este programador, y aparentemente algo que les falla (o lo que traía dificultad) es la parte de elevación de voltaje, que tiene una bobina como uno de los componentes.
Yo me pregunto si en caso de necesidad (por ejemplo no poder conseguir los componentes adecuados), se podría obviar esta parte y adicionar una fuente externa que suministre el voltaje requerido. ¿Sería factible?

Edito para hacer una pregunta más: También en algunas de las páginas vi que una de las dificultades era que no se puede armar en protoboard por el ruido que trae y la baja calidad de las conexiones (lo mismo que el cable usb de baja calidad). Me pregunto si sería posible adicionar la opción de bajar la velocidad de comunicación (incluso bajarla considerablemente) para poder probar en protoboard sin que estos problemas interfieran.


----------



## Eclip-se (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola.

Yo lo tengo armado utilizando el PCB que esta en la pagina de descarga y hasta ahora la programacion es correcta, no se presentan ploblemas con el ruido y esas cosas.

Algunos integrantes de este foro tenian problemas al instalar el DRIVE, no se por que el Windows XP no los instalaba automaticamente ya que es un DRIVE GENERICO (Similar a los teclados USB).

Esta comprobado que el PCB esta bien y si tienes los elementos contruyelo directamente sin hacerlo en el proto-Board.

Si no se instala el DRIVE, prueba en varias maquinas.

Creo que se podria constuir una bobina utilizando esas que vienen en los radios, pero la teoria de como hacerlas no la se.


----------



## microtronic (Feb 9, 2008)

Eclip-se yo tengo la version del altium designer 6.8 no se porq cuando trato de configurar la impresion del pcb me sale mita en una hoja y en mita de otra hoja...no se si me doy a entender en menu donde dice fabrical final hay salen todas la caras de pcb hay una parte donde una configura la escala loq ue le colo escala 1 me da ese error antes mencionado....


----------



## f_point (Feb 11, 2008)

Saludos a todos.

Tengo ya un par de dias de no presentarme. Como siempre, mi trabajo final me mantiene atareado, pero dentro de unos dias vere si puedo ir apartando tiempo para mis mini-proyectos y pasatiempos, entre ellos, colaborar con las pruebas de este excelente programador.

Ya tengo descargado e instalado el nuevo firmware/software, pero tan solo probe que se detectara bien, y realmente no he hecho mas. Vere de ponerme a probar una vez mas con todos mis PIC para probarlo en cuanto pueda.



			
				ener dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la respuesta, ahora me queda claro.
> 
> Y aprovecho para felicitar a Eclipse y a los que contribuyen con el proyecto, por el gran esfuerzo y experiencia que ponen a disposición de los demás.
> 
> ...



Mi estimado ener, tu primera pregunta tiene una solución práctica a mi punto de vista. El programador cuenta con su propia fuente de 15~21V DC conseguida a traves de un elevador de voltaje (el voltaje producido puede variar segun la calidad de la bobina), y no veo razón que te impida reemplazarla por tu propia fuente.

Si tomas el diagrama publicado en la pagina de Eclip-se como referencia, deberia ser posible eliminar los componentes R3, L1, Q1 y D1 (el elevador de voltaje). Puedes conectar una fuente externa justo donde estaba el catodo de D1 (alimentando el resto del circuito siempre a traves de R4), y de paso podrias elevar C6 a unos 47uF (quizas mas o quizas menos) para mejorar la estabilidad. El pin RC2 del PIC deberia quedar abierto.

Imagino que la fuente externa como minimo deberia ser de 18V, para obtener los mejores resultados (mi doblador de voltaje anda poco arriba si mi memoria no me falla). Tendrias que tener MUCHO cuidado de aterrizar bien la fuente con tu PC. Recuerda que el negativo de las PC de escritorio va siempre conectado al chasis (incluido el chasis del conector USB). Prende tu fuente sólo en el momento que vayas a programar los micros. Ademas, fíjate que tu fuente esté aislada de los 110V con un transformador o sino... bueno, hora de la barbacoa.

En cuanto al montaje en protoboard es cierto que produce un exceso de ruido, y que reduciendo la velocidad del USB (a Low Speed) funciona mucho mejor. Sin embargo el programador soporta una sola velocidad (Full Speed si no mal entiendo), y seria un esfuerzo extra por parte de nuestro amigo Eclip-se agregar una caracteristica que no es tan util. Ademas, si reduces la velocidad, la latencia de los paquetes USB se eleva, lo que seguramente haría del proceso de grabación de PIC algo muy lento.

Recomiendo que trates mejor de hacerlo en circuito impreso, y de ser posible, que consigas la bobina para armarlo tal cual aparece en el diagrama (conectar una fuente externa es riesgoso). Esta comprobado que el circuito funciona muy bien si se hace correctamente y con mucho cuidado. Yo tengo el mio armado en circuito impreso con bobina y todo (salvo un par de ligeras modificaciones) y funciona muy bien.

Espero mis comentarios sean de ayuda.


----------



## Eclip-se (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Con respecto al imprimir el PCB, se debe configurar la escala para que este 1:1, si es una escala mayor aparecera en 2 paginas.

Un gusto tener de nuevo tus comentarios de nuevo *f_point*, y te deseo lo mejor en tu proyecto final, y con esfuerzo y pasiencia todo sale bien. Espero pronto tener tus comentarios y sugerencias para seguir mejorando el programador.

Tambien espero que se animen los demas integrantes a comentar, ya que sus comentarios son muy valiosos. 

Tener en cuente que este programador de PICs y AVRs, siempre sera de libre distribucion .


----------



## microtronic (Feb 11, 2008)

claro eclip-se el problema me da es cuando le coloco a escala 1:1 y con tipo de hoja carta  me sale mita de una hoja y mitad en otra.:evil: .. porq cuando lo imprimo asi como esta sin modificar nada en la impresion me sale en una hoja pero con escala como de 0.9 o algo asi......no se si es a mi al unico que le pasa quizas por mi version 6.8 no creo!


----------



## elmasvital (Feb 13, 2008)

Es posible que tengas al revés la orientación de la página?

Yo imprimo normalmente mis fotolitos en a5 sin ningun problemas desde la bandeja externa de mi brother hl 2030, pero debe estar orientada en horizontal.

1 saludo.


----------



## elmasvital (Feb 13, 2008)

Hola eclipse... a modo de apunte...

cuando se abre directamente con doble click un archivo .hex lo abre con eclipse pero este muestra el programa en blanco.


----------



## microtronic (Feb 13, 2008)

Las hojas de papel transfer son de tipo carta.... a lo que configuro y le coloco escala 1,papel carta orientacion centrada y horizontal..y igual se sale de la hoja el pcb y queda divido en 2 hojas....hay una forma de reducir el tamaño del diseño de la hoja donde esta el pcb no la puedo modificar


----------



## Driebes (Feb 13, 2008)

Yo tengo un problema, y es que no tengo un puerto usb de tipo B, lo tengo de tipo A y además no dispongo del Protel para hacer la modificación en el esquema.

Agradecería se alguién pudiera hacer la modificación y pasármelo.


----------



## Residente (Feb 14, 2008)

Driebes corta un cable y le soldas los cablecitos a la placa, así no tendrás que modificar el pcb y será mas rápido.
Saludos.


----------



## Driebes (Feb 14, 2008)

Bueno, me da pena tener que tirar un cable asi, pero bueno, lo haré porque hasta que me haga con el Protel voy a tardar y con el OrCad no he sido capaz.

Thank's Residente por la idea.


----------



## Driebes (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya arme todo, pero cuando lo conecto parpadean los dos led's, luego se quedan encendidos pero no me detecta el programador el software, no se si es que me falta un driver o es que algo he soldado mal.


----------



## alec_eiffel (Feb 19, 2008)

saludos, tu proyecto era justo lo que estaba buscando, muchas gracias por compartirlo.  en la página dice que el programador soporta todas las series de PIC's pero en varios posts he visto que hablan solo de las 16 y 18, puede programar también PIC 12's?. de nuevo muchas gracias y espero respuesta.


----------



## carferre (Feb 20, 2008)

muitas gracias pelo projecto (Eclipse).. construi-lo e funciona na perfeição em windows xp.. gostaria de o utilizar em windows vista mas falta os drivers.. ja existe drivers do Eclipse para o windows vista?


----------



## MINAYA (Feb 27, 2008)

Muy buen aporte para el foro pues algunas PCs ya vienen sin puerto paralelo por lo tanto los programadores de pics que usan este puerto quedan obsoletass


----------



## Driebes (Feb 29, 2008)

Wenas, he conseguido que ya me reconozca el programador el Pc, le doy al software de eclipse y me lo detecta pero cada vez que le doy a detectar dispositivo falla, y cada vez que intento programar algo me dice que no está conectado el programador, he mirado los niveles de tensión y son correctos, no se que puede fallar.

He intentado programar un 12F683 y un 18F2550 y no he sido capaz.

¿Puede que esté mal programado el firmaware?


----------



## microtronic (Feb 29, 2008)

Driebes dijo:
			
		

> Wenas, he conseguido que ya me reconozca el programador el Pc, le doy al software de eclipse y me lo detecta pero cada vez que le doy a detectar dispositivo falla, y cada vez que intento programar algo me dice que no está conectado el programador, he mirado los niveles de tensión y son correctos, no se que puede fallar.
> 
> He intentado programar un 12F683 y un 18F2550 y no he sido capaz.
> 
> ¿Puede que esté mal programado el firmaware?



miraste en el administrador de dispositivos a ver si ya reconocio el programador? utliza la version del firmware de eclip-se q coloco unas paginas atras.!mira la resistencia del cable usb q no sea mayor a 0.3 ohm!


----------



## Driebes (Feb 29, 2008)

Wenas microtronic, en el administrador cuando conecto el programador se me añade un 'Dispositivo de interfaz humana USB' y un 'Dispositivo compatible con HID', ¿es esto a lo que te refieres?

También he visto que aparece una cosa de Hardware WinPic 800, que creo que se me instalo cuando instale dicho programa y no se si afectará en algo a esto.

El firmware que le he puesto es el que hay en la web de ecplise, ¿cual es al que te refieres tú?

La resistencia del cable no se de cuanto será ,es un cable que utilzo con la impresora, tiene una cosa 'gorda' al principio del cable, no se si eso afectará en algo.


----------



## golumx (Mar 1, 2008)

He vuelto ha realizar el PCB con todos los componentes nuevos y he comprado otro 18F2550 por si estaba dañado, pero los resultados son los mismos, nada de nada. Creo que el problema esta en el programador que utilizo y en el ordenador que tengo, el programador que desarrolle para programar el 18F2550 es el Art2003 y el ordenador es un portatil viejo con XP. Cuando lo conecto y con el Winpic800 le cargo el Firmware me detecta el procesador, lo borra, programa y verifica sin problemas, pero cuando conecto el programador ni lo detecta ni se enciende ningun led. He llegado a un punto muerto donde creo que con mis medios no puedo salir si no es comprando un programador comercial (una pasta). Creo que los problemas pueden venir por la configuracion del winpic para que funcione el Art2003 que para que funcione hay que ponerlo en LVP y otras cosas que pone en el PDF donde esta el esquema. Si dejo la configuracion que se pone automaticamente en el winpic cuando abro el archivo del firmware me da error. Tambien ha montado el GTP Lite por si mi portatil no tenia sufciente potencia en el puerto para alimentar el programador y el micro (este tiene fuente de alimentacion externa) , cuando lo conecto y hago el test de hardware me reconoce el programador y no me da errores pero cuando inserto el micro no pasa el test de hardware y no detecta el micro (el mismo que no me daba problemas en el Art2003)...... ya no se por donde seguir.


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Golumx trata de comprobar el funcionamiento de programador en otras PCs, incluso trata de programar el PIC 18F2550 del programador con algun otro tipo de programador. Que por lo general en todo laboratorio del las instituciones educativas lo tienen.

Estas 2 semanas he pasado probando el programador con los AVRs y funciona perfectamente. Recien empiezo a comprobar las maravillas de recursos que traen estos AVR y lo mejor es que dexiste un compilador el AVR-GCC que es de libre distribucion. Y hay una cantidad inmensa de ejemplos.

Les queria pedir una ayuda:

Al estar probando la programacion he visto que se necesita tener un boton de RESET en el programador para que el circuito funcione sin tener que sacar el programador. Con los AVRs no hay problema por que usan 5 y 0 V. pero con los PIC si los hay por que usan 13V y 0V. 

Algguien sabe como hacer un circuito para que por un mismo terminas podamos obtenr 0-5-13 V. Sin tener que usar conectores y solo transistores para que sea mas facil el control.

Bueno les dejo esa inquietud.


-


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2008)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Algguien sabe como hacer un circuito para que por un mismo terminas podamos obtenr 0-5-13 V. Sin tener que usar conectores y solo transistores para que sea mas facil el control.
> -



Explícate mejor y lo intento.

Pon esquemas, por lo que cuentas parece fácil, ya que sólo hay que utilizar la *Ley de Ohm*.


----------



## jomaza (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola, alguien lo ha probado en  wind. Vista? como le ha ido


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 1, 2008)

Haber.

Para programar los PIC se necesita poner 13V. en el PIN de RESET del PIC. Pero al finalizar la programacion el programador lo pone a 0V, por lo que al estar usando el RESET externo del PIC no funciona por que debe estar a 5V. por eso en este momento se debe quitar el programador para comprobar el funcionamiento.

Con los AVRs no hay problema por que solo trabajna con 5V. 

Ahora quisiera que por el mismo PIN del programador (VPP o RST) se pueda obtener 0V - 5V - 13V. Esto se deberia hacer con transistores para no tener que usar los conectores del programador. Con esto se lograria hacer el RESET desde el programador adicionandole un boton mas al Software.


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2008)

Quieres obtener 0V - 5V - 13V. ¿Fijo?

Pon 0v a nivel bajo, 5v con el 7805, 13v con el 7815 y ponle un divisor de tensión con diodo zener o R para conseguir los 13v de los 15 que te suelta los reguladores 7815.

Si metes esquemas mejor que mejor.


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 1, 2008)

El problema es que ahi se complica el circuito, y no quiero eso y se tendria que modificar la mayoria del PCB.

Mi otra opcion es controlar el PWM para obtener el voltaje adecuado, si no existe alguna forma simple de hacer eso voy a tener que variar el PWM, ya que esa es una forma menos complicada.


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2008)

Tu eliges, ahora eso son cosa tuya.


----------



## microtronic (Mar 1, 2008)

Driebes dijo:
			
		

> Wenas microtronic, en el administrador cuando conecto el programador se me añade un 'Dispositivo de interfaz humana USB' y un 'Dispositivo compatible con HID', ¿es esto a lo que te refieres?
> 
> También he visto que aparece una cosa de Hardware WinPic 800, que creo que se me instalo cuando instale dicho programa y no se si afectará en algo a esto.
> 
> ...



no el de la pagina no.... prueba con otro que puso el maestro eclip-se,con otro firmware con otro soft unas paginas atras...


----------



## golumx (Mar 1, 2008)

Soy un aficionado que esta empezando, no dispongo de otros ordenadores, ni de laboatorios ni de otros programadores , solo de dos portatiles, uno bastante antiguo que se ha quedado para experimentos y otro con el que trabajo, el viejecillo tiene Windows XP y una tarjeta PCMCIA para los puertos USB y tambien dispone de puerto serie y paralelo, el otro portatil tiene Windows Vista y no dispone de puertos serie ni paralelo, de hay la importancia de que el programador sea usb, es que el portatil con puertos serie y paralelo no es mio y no se cuando tendre que devolverlo......


----------



## ennio2007 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Para Eclipse:

La solucion mas sencilla que se me ocurre, es un diodo en serie con la salida de vpp

Saludos

ennio


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Bueno la propuesta para obtener 0-5-13 V. Queda planteada. Si alguien implementa el esquematico y PCB modificare el software y firmware para que se puede hacer el reset desde el programa.

Caso contrario seguiremos usando el mismo hardware.....

Gracias


----------



## QuimCri (Mar 6, 2008)

Que tal a todos.

Una vez escribí para comunicar mi expectativa acerca de si este programador funcionaba en Windows Vista. Traté de hacerlo funcionar durante mucho tiempo.

Pero hoy puedo decir que si ha funcionado, y sin problemas como antes, pues estaba usando la versión anterior del software, y el programa se cerraba y desconfiguraba el programa del PIC, obligandome a programarlo nuevamente. Asi que jomasa, anímese.

Saludos a Eclip-se y al grupo en General.


----------



## jomaza (Mar 6, 2008)

Gracias "Quimcri" que buena noticia, estava que llorava con este pedazo de vista.


----------



## PITICAROZO (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola Eclip-se. No he leído todas las páginas pero tu proyecto es muy interesante. Me quedé pensando en tu pedido respecto de la obtención de 0-5-13V y habría dos maneras elegantes de solucionarlo: si buscás un regulador paralelo ajustable, está el TL431 (zener ajustable) y querés un regulador serie ajustable, está el LM317 (en su versión L - encapsulado TO92, si alcanza la corriente de salida). En ambos casos, la tensión de salida, depende de un divisor resistivo el cual se podría controlar con una pata libre del U1 (RC7, tal vez...). 
Si esto corresponde a tu pedido, preparo los esquemas y te los envío.
Cordiales saludos


----------



## Driebes (Mar 12, 2008)

Wenas, estoy intentando programar un 18F2550 con un programador de estos que me ha pasado un amigo, pero no consigo hacerlo funcionar, siempre me dice 'Dispositivo desconocido' y cuando le doy a programar me salta el error de 'Programador no conectado' o algo asi, y si que lo esta y lo reconoce el programa.

No se si es que a lo mejor lo conecto mal o que.
¿Gnd es Vss?


----------



## ELECTRON87 (Mar 16, 2008)

hola
bueno he estado mirando el foro y me pareC lo mas interesant
gracias por publicarlo

tengo una duda el software no maneja el pic 18f452 aun no está,  porfabor si puedes ayudarme te lo agradesco
gracias de antemano

reitero me quiito la cachuca ante tanto mestudio,
gracias


----------



## microtronic (Mar 16, 2008)

y tambien seria bueno amigo que agregaras los micros 16F88X


----------



## sanqui58 (Mar 23, 2008)

ECLIPSE..

Saludos y Felicitaciones....

   Soy nuevo en esto de la programacion y uso un programador JDM y hasta ahora funciona bien con  los pequeños proyectos que hago. Soy tecnico en audio y video y en mis reparaciones muy a menudo tengo que programar memorias del tipo 24XXxxxx, al igual que del tipo 93Xxxx  y alguna que otra del tipo 53XXxxxx. Te agradeceria si puedes incluirlas en el software serian de mucha utilidad. Por otro lado como te comente soy nuevo en esto de la programacion, pero como dicen los expertos para cada proyecto el Microcontrolador adecuado, para no encarecer el resultado sin necesidad.  Para activar un rele, un led o una alarma y uno o dos sensores basta con un pic de la serie 12Fxxx que ya estan incluidos (Gracias),  solo que por estos lados se encuentran mas los pic de la serie 12CXxxx y son mucho mas economicos hasta un tercio del valor de los primeros. 

    Gracias.. y Feliz dia....


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 24, 2008)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno la propuesta para obtener 0-5-13 V. Queda planteada. Si alguien implementa el esquematico y PCB modificare el software y firmware para que se puede hacer el reset desde el programa.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos...soy nuevo en este tema...... después de leer las 32 paginas del mismo  quisiera colaborar con el proyecto dado que me parece MUY INTERESANTE Y DIDÁCTICO.
Creo entender que lo que buscan es conmutar el VPP entre los 13V que requieren los PIC y los 5V que requieren loa AVR.
Mi propuesta esta en la imagen que adjunto y es una solución que yo ya tengo implementada en mi version 1.0 del programador Eclip-se(aunque también arme la versión 0 con buenos resultados) y funciona con los PIC que tengo sin problemas.Habría que habilitar uno de los pines del 18F2250 para tal fin y rehacer el PCB con dicho agregado pero espero vuestra aprobación antes de proseguir.
Mi prototipo esta armado en una placa de múltiples perforaciones como la que figura en la pagina web y no he tenido problemas alguno para programar los siguientes PIC 18F2550 , 16F877A, 16F84A, 16F628A a pesara de que el cable del USB ni siquiera es apantallado dado que esta "canibalizado" de un ratón PS2 común y mide 50cm eso si mi Duron 1400 con Win XP SP2 solo va con USB1.1.
Quiero felicitar a todos por el trabajo realizado y en especial a ECLIP-SE por su GRANDEZA al compartir des interesadamente su trabajo.

Saludos y abrazos.

Ric.

PD: si no es lo que están buscando sepan disculpar el mal entendido.


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola ricbevi.

Gracias por tu colaboracion. Te cuento que yo tambien implemente algo parecido tengo el ESQUEMATICO y PCB, en estos dias estoy en la etapa de pruebas y he distribuido el diseño a algunos amigos del foro para que lo prueben y sacar la version final que pronto lo publicare.

Debido a que ya tengo diseñado el PCB, no seria conveniente realizarlo otro y mi sugerencia seria que nos esperemos unos dias mas hasta publicarlo en la pagina y de ahi mejorar el PCB.

Gracias y en los proximos dias subo la información.


----------



## microtronic (Mar 25, 2008)

q bien eclip-se esperaremos ansiosos...


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 25, 2008)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola ricbevi.
> 
> Gracias por tu colaboracion. Te cuento que yo tambien implemente algo parecido tengo el ESQUEMATICO y PCB, en estos dias estoy en la etapa de pruebas y he distribuido el diseño a algunos amigos del foro para que lo prueben y sacar la version final que pronto lo publicare.
> 
> ...



Ok esperaremos .

Ric.


----------



## vicente Garcia (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola a todos, espero que mi propuesta no llege muy tarde. Realice una placa base (y el soft)en la que programaba los pics por el pueto paralelo del pc y una vez programados el soft permitia el funcionamiento del pic, sin tener que sacarlo del zocalo de la placa base. El esquema esta mas que probado.


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Esta lista la nueva version del hardware (Falta realizar las pruebas), espero que las personas que esten interezadas comenten el diseño y si lo pueden lo prueben armandolo en un Proto-Board. Y verifiquen si se obtienen los voltajes respectivos (0-5-13 V).

Este es el esquematico.







Y el PCB.






Y los archivos diseñados en PROTEL.


----------



## microtronic (Mar 26, 2008)

Oye eclip-se y el Firmware del pic? para esta nueva version?

saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola.

El hardware esta en la etapa de pruebas, todabia no he probado si los voltajes son los correctos. Y tampoco se si el diseño sera el final, por eso publico el diseño del PCB para que verifiquen y comenten.

Tengan en cuenta que la idea del RESET en el software, es solo una idea que todabia falta ver si funciona o si realmente es conveniente.

El firmware lo publicare en 1 o 2 semanas..


----------



## f_point (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola a todos nuevamente.

He estado bastante ocupado ultimamente y lamentablemente no he tenido tiempo para realizar mas pruebas. Sin embargo veo que hay una iniciativa por agregar una mejora al programador y me gustaria mucho compartir mi idea al respecto.

Temo que no uso el mismo software para editar circuitos que tu Eclip-se, asi que tome prestada una imagen de tu sitio para editarla y hacer la adicion lo mas rapido pisible.

Tambien debo comentar que la idea de agregar un simple transistor con una resistencia (para eliminar el jumper de seleccion de voltaje) me habia estado dando vueltas por la cabeza desde varios dias despues que sugirieron hacer la selección de voltaje por medios electrónicos.

En el esquema hay un pin que dejo abierto, ese como es de esperar, es el pin de control para conectar al 18F2550; dejo a eleccion de Eclip-se que pin usar, ya que el mismo conoce la distribucion de los recursos del MCU que mejor convenga. Esto permitira seleccionar voltajes con un 1 (para 5 voltios) o un 0 (para 13V). El voltaje de salida se puede reducir a 0V como siempre por medio de activar Q2 con un 1 logico independientemente de que se tengan 5 o 13V.

En cuanto a la operacion de la modificacion, esta es bastante simple: Al encender el transistor agregado, este cortocircuitara el anodo del Zener de 5.1V a tierra, con lo cual el Zener de 13V dejara de conducir, puesto que se encontrara muy abajo del voltaje de avalancha (o voltaje Zener) ya que el otro Zener conduce toda la corriente necesaria de R4 para reducir el voltaje de operacion a 5.1V.

Si al caso el Zener de 13V conduce corriente, sera muy escasa (y despreciable) al encontrarse en su zona de no-conducción (los diodos zener polarizados inversamente que no alcanzan el voltaje de avalancha se encuentran en su zona de no-conduccion y funcionan como diodos comunes y corrientes). Aparte estoy seguro que funcionara con el mismo rendimiento que el circuito original.

Espero que esta simple modificacion cumpla las espectativas de todos ustedes. Por mi parte puedo decir que la adicion se hace con un minimo de componentes agregados (solo 2) con respecto del diseño anterior (de hecho es prácticamente igual al anterior), ademas no hay que reemplazar ningun componente de los que ya estan (se puede seguir usando el mismo Zener de 5.1V y el de 13V) y lo unico que descartamos es el jumper. 

Aquellos que lo tienen armados en tableta perforada incluso podrian tener un poco de espacio extra para el transistor y la resistencia al remover el jumper (segun su propia distribucion de componentes) y podrian solo modificar lo que ya tienen para adaptarlo.

Con la eliminacion del jumper existe una ganancia adicional tambien que me gustaria comentar, y es la de seguridad. El circuito anterior tenia la desventaja de que al desconectar el jumper completamente (es decir, sin seleccionar ni 5 ni 13V), el circuito podria dañarse al no tener un limitador de voltaje de carga (la bomba de carga con inductor empujaria corriente hacia C6 sin limite). Esto definitivamente es una buena ganancia 






Cambiando tema, en cuanto a la modificacion del software para controlar el Reset, me parece una excelente idea, sobretodo al tener control electronico de 5 o 13V para el pin MCLR de los PIC (No se que pase con los AVR - pero caso que no lo soporten podria ser una caracteristica exclusiva de los PIC que se activaria solamente al seleccionar uno de la lista de microcontroladores soportados).

El programador ICD2 de Microchip tiene esa precisa caracteristica y debo comentar que es extremadamente util. Si no nos importa sacrificar 2 pines de I/O en el MCU (los pines PGC y PGD que usualmente son RB6 y RB7 en los modelos de 18, 28 y 40 pines), entonces podemos dejarlos permanentemente conectados al programador y dejarlos abiertos (como entradas) en el firmware. Con ello el programador puede programar el MCU al colocarle 13V como es usual, pero tambien puede ponerlo en marcha al colocarle 5V.

Para que nos sirve esto? Simple: podemos dejar el programador permanentemente conectado al MCU en todo momento (sobretodo en la etapa de desarrollo que bien puede ser en una protoboard), y de esa forma se puede programar al PIC "in situ" dentro de su circuito aplicativo formal. Con ello basicamente no es necesario sacar el MCU cada vez que se quiere programar (ni tampoco hay que arriesgarse a dañarlo en el proceso), aparte que cambiar entre "prueba" y "programar" es tan facil como un click. Si el codigo funciona mal, basta con corregirlo en la PC y luego reprogramar al MCU en caliente, ya que esta conectado al programador en todo momento. Que tan rapido puede hacerse eso? Respuesta: tan rapido como puedas hacer click en "compilar", luego "programar" y finalmente en "liberar RESET"... una caracteristica adorable del ICD si me lo preguntan.

Personalmente, yo votaria porque lo agregues Eclip-se, eso haria el programador todavia mejor . Solo haria falta agregar la funcion de "in-circuit-debugger" (solo bromeando ) Jejeje.

Bueno, espero no haberlos aburrido con mi post tan largo. Estare a la expectativa de sus opiniones respecto a la modificacion del circuito.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Estupenda explicación *f point*.

He realizado las pruebas y los voltajes son los correctos, pero tengo un problema en el PIN 12 (RC1), tengo la señal PWM que se obtiene en el PIN 13 (RC1). Esto hace que al momento de poner la salida en 1L para que el transistor este en estado de corte y no polarice los diodos y obtener 0V, se genere la señal PWM en (RC1) haciendo que el voltaje varíe y no se obtenga los 0V esperados. 

Este funcionamiento tiene que ver con el uso de los puertos PWM, que no soy muy experto en ese tema.

Lo solucione cortando la pista que une el PIN 12 y el transistor Q3, y le conecte al PIN 5 (RA3), el problema es que  al tratar de rediseñar el PCB no existe forma de llegar a ese PIN, por todo lado hay cruces de pistas. 

Voy a tratar de eliminar elementos tal como lo sugiere *f point*, a ver si se puede rediseñar el PCB sin puentes.

Si alguien sabe porque en el PIN 12 obtengo la misma señal PWM del PIN 13, le agradecería que comente, y digan si se puede evitar eso.

O también si alguien rediseña el PCB de tal forma que se realice la conexión mencionada sin que exista puentes.

Gracias a todos…


----------



## f_point (Mar 30, 2008)

Hola de nuevo.

Por lo que explicas Eclip-se, parece que tienes activado el modulo CCP2 en modo PWM tambien y que el bit de CCP2MX (CONFIG3H) esta en 1 (Salida del modulo CCP2 puesta a RC1). Si obtienes incluso la misma señal de PWM, parece que tambien el periodo del CCP2 es igual al del CCP1.

Hay que recordar que el PIC18F2550 cuenta con un doble modulo CCP: Denominados CCP1 y CCP2 acordemente. Cada uno puede operar independientemente del otro en cualquiera de los 3 modos disponibles (Capture, Compare o PWM), con la excepcion de que cuando ambos estan en modo PWM comparten el mismo Timer2 para determinar su periodo; Sin embargo, el ciclo de trabajo de cada uno puede ser controlado independientemente.

Verifica si en tu firmware haces la doble inicializacion tanto para el CCP1 como para el CCP2. Si tienes codigo duplicado, inicializa solamente el CCP1 y deja el modulo CCP2 sin inicializar (eso deberia liberar el pin RC1 para que opere normalmente). Siempre y cuando apagues el CCP2, la configuracion de CCP2MX no importara. Alternativamente, si mueves la salida del CCP2 a RB3 podrias resolver tu problema parcialmente, pero entonces lo trasladas a un problema futuro ya que inutulizas el pin RB3 (que segun veo en tu diseño, parece estar reservado para futura ampliación).

Otra posible causa para tu problema podria ser un cortocircuito entre los pines 12 y 13, con el pin 13 (RC2/CCP1) dominando la salida de ambos. La posibilidad se mira muy plausible, ya que ambos pines estan contiguos.

Espero te sea de ayuda.


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Gracias f point por tu sugerencia, voy a tratar de ver si lo puede corregir aunque ya estoy haciendo las pruebas del programador utilizando otro PIN, tambien tengo el PCB unicamente con los circuitos que tu indicas, me falta comprobar como funciona asi, y lo bueno es que ya se eliminaron los puentes.

Los proximos dias subo la nueva version.


----------



## Inductor (Abr 3, 2008)

Saludos Eclipse  hice tu programador y no lo puedo hacer funcionar, batallé un poco para cargar el Firmware pero ya quedó ok ahora sucede que cuando conecto el programador empiezan e encender los LEDs alternadamente, y la compu laptop me dice que no reconoce el dispositivo USB
y al Iniciar el Software y probar el hardware me dice que no esta conectado el programador

 Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Residente (Abr 4, 2008)

Inductor ya somos varios con ese mismo problema, algo tenemos que nos falla a todos, tiene que ser del sistema operativo, aunque yo he probado en varios ordenadores y con el mismo resultado.
saludos


----------



## Inductor (Abr 4, 2008)

Entonces debe haber algun detalle en el Firmware, ya revisé todo probé en varias computadoras y en algunas de escritorio se blockean al conectar el programador.

Ojalá NOS pueda Eclip-se dar la solucion.

Ademas estuve probando con Osciloscopio las señales de comunicacion y nada se cortan,probe la salida para el transistor de switcheo del elevador de tension y se corta en la patita 13 del PIC

Aunque el oscilador de 20 Mhz sigue trabajando.

Esperemos que nos ayude Eclipse. Sad


----------



## f_point (Abr 4, 2008)

Temo que en el firmware de Eclip-se dificilmente haya errores, dado que a mi me funciona perfectamente bien y debo señalar que lo he probado con dos PCs distintas y todo funciona bien. Si existe un error de firmware, posiblemente tu PIC este mal programado.

Lo mas probable es que se trate de ruido en la comunicacion USB. Yo tuve un problema similar al principio y lo resolvi inmediatamente cuando hice el circuito en un impreso de calidad mas o menos aceptable. Deberias buscar por pistas muy delgadas o suciedad (si lo tienes en impreso). Tambien deberias probar tu cable USB; Prueba usando un cable mas corto, eso deberia ayudar tambien.

El parpadeo de los LEDs al inicio es perfectamente normal y es un buen indicio de que el PIC ha arrancado y que tu oscilador a cristal trabaja bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Inductor (Abr 4, 2008)

Gracias f point  por tu comentario lo revisaré nuevamente
me pudieras decir que programador usaste para programar el PIC 18f2550 yo usé un programador paralelo 

y en cuanto al PCB usé uno en Fibra de Vidrio

Gracias..


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Con respecto a los problemas comentados, voy a ver a que se deben pero es relacionado al S.O. Solo lo he probado en maquinas P IV, S.O. WinXp 2002, ServiPack 2.

Esta lista la nueva versión del programador, el PCB, quedo de la siguiente forma siguiendo el esquemático que propuso f point.






El PCB esta en revisión, que ustedes debería aprobar, según eso seguiremos usando el mismo, en caso de haber problemas se corregirán los mismo.

El Firmware y Software, como saben cada día se va mejora, con esta nueva característica del programador se presentaron ciertos inconvenientes que pronto lo solucionare.

Gracias a todos y espero sus comentarios.


----------



## anto_nito (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola eclipse tengo muchas ganas de realizar mi programador, quisiera saber si el esquematico de fpoint y en tus pruebas ya obtienes los voltajes correctos, y quisiera saber si ya esta programando pics con el nuevo diseño, se que tal ves no has hecho tu pcb pero en tus pruebas. Si es que ya funciona yo me comprometo a realizar el nuevo diseño del pcb incluyendo el zocalo zip para poder programar todos los pics que soporta, aunque tambien necesitaria utilizar un jumper para seleccionar pis de 28, 40 ó 18 y menores.


----------



## perik (Abr 8, 2008)

Pues chicos ,viendo q mi portatil no tiene puerto serie ,no me queda otra q currarme este programador,el problema es q yo no uso el protel ni se utilizarlo asi q viendo q todo esta hecho con protel no me queda mas remedio que pediros el favor de "alguien a exportado el esquemativo y el pcb a un formato algo mas conocido por los aficionados" como por ejemplo el del Eagle.    Muchas gracias por haberme escuchado.


----------



## f_point (Abr 8, 2008)

Pues para programar mi PIC18F2550 Inductor, use un programador JDM que hice algun tiempo y el software WinPic800. Esto tuve que hacerlo en una PC que pudiera elevar la salida hasta los 13V que necesita el PIC por su puerto serie (hubo que medir el voltaje que el programador entregaba).

La combinacion WinPic800/JDM funciona bastante bien, pero solo en las PC cuyo puerto serie sea lo bastante "fuerte" como para entregar el voltaje adecuado. Debo agregar que no todas las PC entregan el voltaje correctamente (de hecho encontre solo un par como de 5 que probe, incluidas laptops y desktops)... y por lo visto, las PCs viejas (Pentium III para atras) son las mejores candidatas.

El material del PCB pienso que es lo de menos, lo importante es que quede limpio de suciedad y que no te genere ruido. De ahi quiza lo unico a probar es un cable USB mas corto... he visto que a algunas personas los circuitos con el PIC2550/4550 les tienden a funcionar mejor con cables USB cortos.

Aunque lo que dice Eclip-se que se relaciona al sistema operativo tiene mucha validez, dado que muchos problemas con dispositivos USB comerciales se resuelven cuando actualizas tu Windows XP a SP2. Si tu WinXP no tiene service pack o solo tiene el SP1, deberias probar actualizarlo.

Saben, confieso que aun no he probado mi circuito propuesto en forma fisica, pero mi logica indica que deberia marchar bien, considerando lo particularmente simple que es su operacion. Si sirve de algo, les comento que tan solo lo he simulado (con todo y MCU generando señal PWM, pero controlando el pin de seleccion de voltaje de forma separada) y marcho perfectamente bien. El elevador de voltaje compensa el voltaje de salida deseado en unos pocos milisegundos sin problema cada vez que se cambia ;-).

Solo estoy esperando a que Eclip-se publique su nuevo firmware acomodado al nuevo circuito para armar mi circuito impreso. Generalmente uso Eagle, asi que compartire mi diseño con perik y todos los demas en cuanto se den las circunstancias favorables (particularmente que mi tesis me de tiempo).

Solo ten en cuenta perik que mi diseño ya incluye zocalos para los PICs de serie mas popular... aunque considerare mejor dejarlo en forma generica tal como Eclip-se lo hace en su PCB para adaptarlo bien sea a un protoboard o a un zocalo.

Saludos.


----------



## perik (Abr 8, 2008)

Gracias f-point ya veo q lo podre tener ,pero de momento seguire con mi viejo PII 233mkz para poder grabar los pic,s con mi TE-20.
  El 16f877 de 40 patillas me tuve q currar un zocalo para poder insertarlo en el de 28 patillas
  cosa q creo no me hara falta con este programador.


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola a todos.

En este momento estoy haciendo las pruebas y funciona muy bien, pero con el primer diseño el que esta en la pagina anterior a esta. El unico cambio que hice fue cambiar el PIN 12 al PIN 5, claro que el puente lo hice solo con un cable. El nuevo diseño el que sugirio f point, no lo he probado pero teoricamente tendria que funcionar. Con todo pueden probar si los voltajes son los adecuados armando en un Proto-Board, siguiendo el esquematico propuesto por MicroExpert.

http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm

Yo he probado algunos proyectos de esa forma y no hay problemas, tampoco el ruido genera algun inconveniente. Tambien para las personas que nos les funciona el programador, primero deberian probar de esta forma la comunicacion USB y si el DRIVE se instala y si las pruebas del hardware funcionan con el encendido de los LEDs.

Con todo en este momento estoy haciendo una nueva version del firmware y software usando la libreria mpusbapi y el drive que provee microchip.

Les cuento que el programador Eclipse, esta trabajando muy bien con el 18F2550 y la programacion y ejecucion automatica sin sacar el programador funciona tal y como se esperaba.


----------



## anto_nito (Abr 10, 2008)

E-clipse, una pregunta mas, dices que solo cambaste el pin y le hiciste un puente, el firmware con el que lo has probado es el que esta en tu pagina o es alguno con el que haces tus pruebas, si es que es el mismo pues no dudare en comenzar a armar mi propio programador por usb, y creo que es un gran trabajo el que haces y sobre todo te agradesco que lo estes compartiendo con todos nosotros. Yo soy estudiante de ing electronica y me va a ser muy util en cuanto lo termine de armar...


----------



## f_point (Abr 10, 2008)

Hola de nuevo.

Me alegra ver Eclip-se que ya obtienes buenos resultados con la caracteristica de Reset. Se mira que vamos por buen camino.

Sabes, me gustaria emitir una opinion en cuanto al camino por el que va el diseño del hardware si no es mucho problema. Y es que no veo el motivo para dejar de usar el pin 12 (RC1) para la funcion de activacion del Vpp/Reset. Entiendo que te causo un problema con el PWM y que por ello te viste motivado a cambiarlo al pin 5(RA3)... pero genera un par inconvenientes para el tablero (la adicion de jumpers por ejemplo) y rompe la compatibilidad con el hardware anterior en el caso de circuitos impresos no tan flexibles como el mio.

No quisiera que suene a reclamo por ningun motivo, por supuesto que no, pero me gustaria que considerases volver a usar el pin 12 para su proposito anterior. He probado tu nuevo firmware en mi viejo hardware, y por lo que veo, no existe ninguna señal de PWM en el pin 12 tal como tu lo señalas (se mantiene en un nivel bajo).

Mi sospecha es que podria haber algo malo con tu circuito fisico y no con el firmware (algun cortocircuito o bien un componente defectuoso e incluso un PIC averiado) que te pudo haber generado el problema. Podrias verificar la continuidad entre el pin 12 y 13 con un tester (con el PIC afuera), o incluso podrias cambiar de PIC para ver si el problema se resuelve. Tambien, si gustas, puedo hacer las pruebas necesarias en protoboard a mas no haber si puedes regresar el pin 12 a su funcionalidad anterior con el nuevo firmware.

Mi motivo para pedir esto es que no quisiera deshacerme de mi viejo hardware, al menos no tan pronto, como para permitirme tiempo para elaborar otro impreso. Aparte podre reutilizar el diseño mas facilmente para la nueva version.

Si en todo caso consideras que ya no es posible usar el pin 12, comprendere tu decision.

Pasando a otros asuntos, me gustaria detallar un par de aspectos:
 - Una pregunta: El firmware 1.1 soporta siempre cristales en multiplos de 4MHz o solamente el de 20MHz?
- Note que en las pruebas de hardware con el software/firmware 1.1 el voltaje VDD se pone a 0V cuando activas el checkbox y a 5V cuando lo desactivas... es intensiónal o me parece que esta funcionando al reves?

Bueno, eso seria todo de momento. Espero este fin de semana ponerme a trabajar un poco en mi implementacion del programador.

Saludos.


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 10, 2008)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y antes que nada me gustaria felicitarte Eclip-se por el gran aporte que estas haciendo, y sobre todo con la tendencia que existe a desaparecer de los puertos serie y paralelo, el hacer un grabador de Pic's por puerto USB, es algo grandioso, mis mas gratas felicitaciones y sigue adelante, este fin de semana me pongo a armar tu grabador, te comentare como me va...


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 10, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Con respecto a lo comentado por f_point, voy a ver si consigo hacerlo funcionar con el PIN 12, el problema se generaba cuando ponía un 1L en ese PIN ahí se generaba una señal PWM, todavía no entiendo el porque, ya voy ha revisarlo de nuevo.

Tener en cuenta que el PCB, esta en revisión hasta obtener una versión estable y que ya no necesite modificaciones. También la próxima versión del PCB, será controlando el voltaje con el puerto PWM, para obtener los distintos voltajes sin necesidad de los zener. Para eso se tendría que usar un puerto AD para leer el voltaje y hacer un control PID. Igual al funcionamiento del PICKIT2.

Pero eso será en la próxima versión del PCB, luego de algunos meses más.

Con respecto al voltaje del CheckBox, ya voy a revisarlos.

En la página están los archivos con los que estoy realizando las pruebas, el FIRMWARE, HARDWARE y SOFTWARE, son compatibles.


----------



## f_point (Abr 10, 2008)

Agradezco mucho Eclip-se que tomes en cuenta mi solicitud. Hmmm tendre que ver la manera entonces de generar circuitos impresos con mayor agilidad, ya que segun veo el proyecto evoluciona y para poder seguir ayudando tendre que mantenerme al dia. Todo esto es para un bien mayor, claro esta.

Me parece muy atractiva la idea de reducir aun mas el circuito por medio de aplicar control digital al elevador de voltaje. Se mira complejo, pero es perfectamente lograble con un PID digital como tu lo señalas. Estare al tanto del diseño del circuito en cuanto tengas la oportunidad de presentar los bosquejos cuando esten listos en algunos meses ;-)

Espero dentro de poco proceder a hacer unas pruebas del hardware en su version actual en protoboard. Tengo una protoboard nueva por ahi que a lo mejor no genere mucho ruido. La anterior era muy vieja, y pudo haber generado problemas por ese motivo.

Buena suerte con el problema del PWM fantasma... cruzare los dedos para que salga bien.

Saludos.


----------



## perik (Abr 11, 2008)

Viendo q el hardware varia y necesitando un programador usb he tomado un par de horas o
mas para pasar el esquema al Eagle 4.16r2 poniendo en las patillas 24,25,26,27,y 28 un conector 
para puentear los pines al conector final ,no me ha quedado tan bonito como el otro pero la semana q viene comprara los componentes y lo probare ya os comentare si  funciona .

  Si alguien lo quiere probar antes q yo puuede tomarse la molestia DD
  Adjuto fichero


----------



## f_point (Abr 11, 2008)

Supongo perik que entonces no habra necesidad de pasarte un nuevo tablero en Eagle, veo que ya estas en proceso de hacerte del tuyo. Lamentablemente en esta PC no tengo Eagle para ver como te quedo.

Les comento que ya tengo el hardware armado en una protoboard nueva (version 1.1, la que esta publicada en la pagina de Eclip-se). Por la falta de tiempo hare un resumen de mis resultados iniciales:

- Primero la buena noticia: El control de voltaje de 0-5-13V funciona como lo esperado ;-), marcha muy bien y sin inconvenientes.
- Un detalle interesante es que me dio muy buenos resultados en cuanto a ruido. Al parecer, es POSIBLE armar circuitos con USB en protoboards, siempre y cuando esten (casi) nuevas, limpias y que los cables que usen esten recien cortados y pelados (me tome la molestia y el tiempo extra de NO reciclar NINGUN cable). El programador funciono establemente durante varias horas continuas de estar conectado al USB.
- Temo que encontre una especie de error, siempre en torno al control de VDD. Durante todos los procesos de escritura, lectura y borrado se mantiene apagado y no se enciende (el pin 17/RC6 del 2550 se mantiene en alto todo el tiempo). Para poder probar el programador tuve que desconectar la alimentacion del pic a programar de el transistor y ponerla directo a +5V. La unica manera de encender el VDD es a traves de las pruebas de hardware (con el inconveniente que cite la vez pasada). Cabe aclarar que mi circuito no tiene falla en el transitor PNP de control de VDD, porque en las pruebas de hardware marcha bien.

Bueno, una observacion: Veo Eclip-se que pones como entradas o bien no inicializas los pines no usados del MCU, porque todo pin no usado se mira mas bien como si estuviera en alta impedancia (entrada). Es intensiónal?

Otra observacion interesante es que la falla del PWM fantasma pudo haber estado relacionada a un error de inicializacion del pin 12/RC1 (pudo haber quedado como entrada por error), con lo que pudo captar ruido (la señal PWM del pin contiguo) y presentar la falla que viste. Bueno, solo estoy especulando ^_^.

Y... finalmente les comento que mas tarde me llevare el programador armado a la Universidad, para tomar prestado un osciloscopio y hacer mediciones mas rigurosas. Veo que Eclip-se cambio el valor del capacitor del doblador de voltaje (C6 segun esquematico pdf V1.1) y me gustaria saber que tal marcha en cuanto a estabilidad y generacion de rizo. Aparte quisiera probar un poco mas la salida del controlador de voltaje de 0-5-13V.

Mas tarde o bien mañana les comentare acerca de mis resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## f_point (Abr 13, 2008)

Muy bien, he terminado finalmente de hacer diversas pruebas del programador. En vista de que los resultados son muchos, he optado por adjuntar una tabla con los resultados de cada prueba con cada numero de serie de Microcontrolador que he podido probar, asi como algunos problemas generales que encontre, los cuales se repiten a lo largo de varias series de microcontroladores similares.

Adjunto tambien los resultados de las pruebas hechas con un osciloscopio. Lo mas importante a destacar es que tuve que dejar permanentemente conectado el pin VDD del PIC a programar a +5V, dado que el programador como tal no enciende el pin VDD a la hora de programar.

Una observacion que me gustaria resaltar Eclip-se es que en los esquematicos que publicas el diodo zener para 5V es mas bien uno de 5.6V. En vista a que un voltaje arriba de 5.5V podria confundir al PIC decidi utilizar uno de 5.1V para dicho cometido, obteniendo voltajes muy precisos (5.08V aproximadamente).  Por ello mi circuito en protoboard para prueba fue construido y probado con un zener de 5.1V en vez del de 5.6V.

Y que mas puedo agregar? Bueno, que el programador funciona excelentemente a nivel electronico. Se trata de un diseño muy bueno como tal, y por lo visto, el usar una protoboard no fue mayor impedimento para que operara correctamente. Eso si, la protoboard esta practicamente nueva (es el segundo circuito que armo en ella) y todos los cables fueron pelados y cortados recientemente para interconectarla (para evitar cable sucio o corroido). Creo que eso fue muy importante para obtener buenos resultados.

En los archivos adjuntos estan los detalles. Espero que mi colaboracion sea util para todos.
Saludos.


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola a todos. 

Gracias a *perik* por el diseño en Eagle, y a *f_point* por sus valiosos comentarios y en especial por su tabla de resultados. 

En este momento estoy modificando el Firmware y Software para que funcione con el DRIVE que provee Microchip. Creo que ahí ya funcionara en WinVista, con respecto al esquemático, creo que si se puede utilizar el PIN 12 y no el PIN 4. Por eso el PCB esta en revisión y no es la versión final y definitiva. 

El diseño original con el que hago las pruebas y el que tiene mas elementos esta en la pagina 33 de este foro. El diseño reducido y el que esta cambiado el PIN12 al PIN4 esta en la pagina del programador. 

Recuerden el PCB esta en revisión y puede cambiar. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## carferre (Abr 14, 2008)

Eclip-se poderia incerir a programação  do atmega88 no novo software?
cumps.


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Logre hacer funcionar el programador usando el PIN12, siguiendo las sugerencias de f_point.

1.- El planteo que la señal generada en el PIN12 se debía a que el PIN respectivo no estaba configurado como salida, esa opción fue descartada por que únicamente lo cambiaba al PIN4 y funcionaba correctamente:
2.- También planteo el tema del ruido y les cuento como soluciones el problema.

Decidí hacer las pruebas utilizando el PIN12, y se seguía generando una señal PWM en ese PIN, al no tener osciloscopio las presencia de esa señal lo hacia con un auricular. También al realizar las pruebas de hardware se presento un problema, al cambiar los voltajes de 13-5-0 [V] se perdía la sincronización de la comunicación USB, y perdia control sobre el programador, para retomar el control tenia que hacer un RESET quitando la alimentación del programador (O sea quitando el conector USB). Esto es debido a que el circuito utiliza el RESET interno del PIC, además como siempre tenia que hacer el RESET para realizar otras pruebas del programador, y al haber un capacitor de 100uF entre Vcc y GND el cual se quedaba cargado y tenia que descargarlo (Uniendo sus terminales) y eso me tomaba mucho tiempo decidí no ponerlo hasta finalizar las pruebas.

Luego de esta pequeña explicación y continuando con el problema del programador, pensé que la perdida de sincronía se producía por algún error en el Firmware, talvez algún salto a una dirección sin programar. Revisando no encontré ningún problemas (me pase como 3 días con este problema). Luego recordando que f_point menciono del ruido y era la otra opción que me faltaba probar y considerando que el capacitor de 100uF al inicio evita algo de ruido y estabiliza el voltaje decidí ponerlo. Al realizar las pruebas de hardware y escoger los voltajes 13-5-0 [V] toda funcionaba bien ya no se perdía la sincronización, luego puse el auricular en los PINES y ya no escuchaba esa señal PWM (ruido).

Entonces el hardware con el que estoy realizando las probas esta verificado y lo he llamado *Diseño Completo*, por que tiene mas elementos (transistores y resistencias), hasta ahora me funciona bien.

El otro diseño que le he llamado *Diseño Reducido*, propuesto por f_point, teóricamente y según el comentario de f_point al haber armado el circuito en un Proto-Board funciona muy bien, entonces los 2 diseños valen. Solo falta verificar que no exista errores en  el PCB del diseño reducido.

Los archivos ya están en la pagina sigue teniendo el mismo numero de versión 1.1.


----------



## paliz (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Ante todo me uno a la lista de agradecimientos a Eclip-se por su esfuerzo en sacar un programador de micros (y sobre todo por disponerlo de manera libre, esto ayuda a mucha gente que por una causa u otra no puede obtener uno comercial)


ya veo que han sacado una versión reciente del hardware, hasta esta fecha tengo montado en protoboard la versión 1.0 (ya me actualizaré jeje)

Les comento que lo probé con el 18f4550 y lo leyó y grabó correctamente, aunque mi humilde sugerencia me gustaría que el botón de Verificar estuviese disponible (o al menos la opción de guardar el .hex para corroborar los configuration word)

por cierto en el protoboard si que me hizo falta el condensador de 100uF a Vdd-Gnd porque sin éste, el winXP de manera aleatoria era que reconocía el programador.

La otra cuestión que quería comentar es lo del voltaje de programación alto. En mi caso medí 12.7 V después del zener de 13V y 14.5V antes del zener. el Vcc estaba por 4.7 V

Respecto a los micros PIC:

Estuve leyendo las datasheet del modo programación para la serie 16F y 18F y en ambos indican que el mínimo voltaje de programación Alto es por ~ 9 (según la formula es Vdd + 4 V)

es decir que según deduzco se necesitan al menos 10Voltios para que el pic entre en modo programación (al pin MCLR)

bueno un saludo a todos los que participan en el foro.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Abr 16, 2008)

ola wenas necesito ayuda con esto y es que no consigo los transistores para el programados 
ya tengo todo lo demas y mañana hare mi placa por la tecnica de insolacion k creo es la mejor 
a ver si podeis ayudar con algun equivalente o algo 

gracias por adelantado


----------



## milroc (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola thelscIVRF, fijate el bc337 o el bc547 lo que te cambian son la patas los bc mirando de arriba
tenes  emisor base colector

Espero que te sirva

Luis


----------



## f_point (Abr 16, 2008)

Gracias Eclip-se por las modificaciones al firmware para utilizar el pin 12. En cuanto tenga la oportunidad probare este firmware en mi viejo programador. Me alegro de que hayas podido resolver el problema del PWM fantasma despues de tanto; quien pensaria que el USB diera tanto problema con el ruido...

Aun cuando un voltaje de 13V esta bien por arriba del umbral minimo de varios modelos de PICs como dice paliz, se da que es practicamente el minimo que algunos modelos (generalmente viejos) soportan. Lo digo por mi experiencia con el programador JDM donde algunos puertos serie "no tan fuertes" apenas lograban poco mas de 12V, en ese caso los PICs no tan viejos (ej el PIC16F84A) funcionaban muy bien, pero los PICs mas antiguos (como el PIC16F628 del que ya hay version con sufijo "A"), no podian ser programados.

Para tus transistores thelscIVRF, puedes usar cualquier equivalente de los clasicos NTE123AP (NPN) y NTE159 (PNP). Esos transistores no operan en su zona lineal (sino en conmutacion) y por lo tanto sus caracteristicas no son tan criticas.

Saludos y buena suerte a todos.


----------



## pulpin (Abr 16, 2008)

bueno, ya anteriormente habia enviado dos correos a eclipse agradeciendo su empeño en este proyecto y en el ultimo le envio una posible conexion para la base zif(PIC).
esta imagen la subo al foro para que puedan probarla ustedes y me den su opinion, a mi me funciono bien tube algunos inconvenientes con el pin MLCR el cual no puede estar en otro pin cuando intentas programar, pero bueno eso alparecer se soluciono. la verdad solo pude probarlo con el 18f4450, 16f873a,16f73,16f676, con los cuales cuento en el momento, pero lo mas importante es probarlo con los pic de 40 pines que son los que molestan con ese segundo pin conectado a MCLR, espero que alguien pueda probarlo y me avise rapidamente para ponerme a solucionar esto. bueno no siendo mas:

por ultimo en el diseño cambie el condensador c6 por uno de 10uf y hasta el momento bien.


----------



## Akone (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, he estado leyendo bastante el foro y ya es hora de participar.

Ante todo felicidades Eclipse por tu trabajo, te lo has currado muchísimo! He hecho el programador en PCB, la versión de la web, y hasta ahora tan sólo he podido programar el 18f4450 (más que nada porque es el que tengo), veo que a pulpin no le da problemas, pero a mi si y no se muy bien que hacer, habría alguna forma de ver como quedan configurados los fuses una vez programado el micro? me comentan que puede ser este el problema que tengo, ya que he probado con aplicaciones Usb y el pc no detecta que se haya conectado ningun micro (el programador en teoria va bien, lee, borra, escribe y vuelves a leer y todo parece correcto, AH! no me reconoce el dispositivo desde el software del programador), el problema es que en mi aplicación VUSB se queda a 0.

Probando con ejemplos "tontos" de dejar puertos con las salidas a un valor determinado, tampoco me funciona. He probado bastantes cosas y ya no se que hacer.

¿Alguna idea?¿A alguien le pasa lo mismo?

Hoy voy a por un 4550 a ver si este no me da problemas, un saludo a tod@s!


----------



## Akone (Abr 17, 2008)

Lo he conseguido arreglar, al final he tenido que usar el 18f4550, este si lo detecta automaticamente y tengo las opciones de configuración accesibles.

No entiendo muy bien porqué antes no podía, no está implementada la programación para ese Pic? pensaba que todos los que estaban en la lista se podrían programar, de no ser así, estaría bien que entre todos recopilasemos los que sabemos que no dan problemas.

Saludos


----------



## pulpin (Abr 17, 2008)

Akone dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, he estado leyendo bastante el foro y ya es hora de participar.
> 
> Ante todo felicidades Eclipse por tu trabajo, te lo has currado muchísimo! He hecho el programador en PCB, la versión de la web, y hasta ahora tan sólo he podido programar el 18f4450 (más que nada porque es el que tengo), veo que a pulpin no le da problemas, pero a mi si y no se muy bien que hacer, habría alguna forma de ver como quedan configurados los fuses una vez programado el micro? me comentan que puede ser este el problema que tengo, ya que he probado con aplicaciones Usb y el pc no detecta que se haya conectado ningun micro (el programador en teoria va bien, lee, borra, escribe y vuelves a leer y todo parece correcto, AH! no me reconoce el dispositivo desde el software del programador), el problema es que en mi aplicación VUSB se queda a 0.
> 
> ...




la verdad no se que te sucede akone porque yo poseo un pic 18f4450, el cual el software me reconoce y deja programar correctamente, ademas hice una comparacion con otro software que maneja el jdm y el resultado fue el esperado, depronto tu pic tiene algun puerto de los necesarios quemado y por eso no te programa.
Trata solo conectando al pic los pines mas importantes: MCLR=1,GND=31,VCC=32,PGD=40 y PGC=39.
suerte


----------



## pulpin (Abr 17, 2008)

subo al foro esta pagina donde podremos encontrar un programador usb que permite programar muchos de estos componentes, esto con el fin de asernos algunas ideas en cuanto al hardware y otros aspectos, espero les guste y nos de buenas ideas, eso si es un esquematico algo complejo.

suerte


----------



## paliz (Abr 17, 2008)

una pregunta que quería hacer.

¿tengo que tener el programador desconectado al momento de insertar el pic?

por las lineas Vpp, Vdd no hay problemas porque estan en cero voltios en condicion de "espera" pero las DATA y CLOCK estan en 5 voltios, 

¿es correcto colocar el pic estando el programador encendido?


----------



## pulpin (Abr 17, 2008)

si no sucede nada, en mi opinion y practica. paliz


----------



## Akone (Abr 17, 2008)

Pues eso es lo extraño pulpin, que pedí 3 18f4450 y e probado con 2 de ellos, me reservé el ultimo por si encontraba la solución, pensaba que sería de la placa donde la monté, pero que va, lo probé en protoboard y tampoco me funcionaba, es algo muy extraño.

El caso es que el 4550 me va estupendo asi que terminaré este proyectiyo que lo tengo que entregar muy pronto, ya despues comenzaré a testearlos y ver que era lo que pasaba.

Gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Los dispositivos que los he probado son:
PIC SERIE 12F
PIC 16F84A
PIC 16F628A
PIC 16F877A
PIC 18F2550

ATTINY26
ATMEGA8
ATMEGA16

Y con todos funciona bien.

En este momento estoy canbiando el DRIVE USB, luego de eso me pondre a revisar los problemas comentados en la programacion de los otros PICs.


----------



## paliz (Abr 18, 2008)

paliz dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta que quería hacer.
> ...
> por las lineas Vpp, Vdd no hay problemas porque estan en cero voltios en condicion de "espera" pero las DATA y CLOCK estan en 5 voltios,
> ...



jeje no había pensado que en ICSP, los pines mencionados son aislados, voy a tener que armarme uno el protoboard, porque es un poco cansón trasladar el pic de un sitio a otro.


----------



## Inductor (Abr 19, 2008)

Saludos a todos, y una pregunta Eclipse,  Cuando parpadean 5 veces los LEDs esta todo funcionando en el Firmware verdad ?

Luego entonces porque no me funciona al conectarlo a la PC ya use varias computadoras incluyendo Pentium IV a 2.3 Ghz, Pentium III a 1Ghz,Pentium III a 450 Mhz incluso usé Windows 98 y no tengo suerte en hacerlo Funcionar, y me dice que no recoce el dispositivo USB
para que lo reconozca es necesario que se conecte al PIC mediante el ICSP verdad?

Gracias


----------



## thelscIVRF (Abr 20, 2008)

ufff cuanto tiempo sin entrar entonces segun lo que dijo f-point 1 pagina mas atras puedo usar cualquier transistor npn y pnp que aguante las tensiones que aguantan estos?

no tengo que mirar la ganancia?


----------



## f_point (Abr 21, 2008)

Pues... tanto asi como cualquier modelo, temo que no. Solo me referia a que puedes usar cualquier equivalente mas bien. Ese tipo de transistor es el mas comun de todos y posee gran cantidad de sustitutos (pregunta en la tienda de electronica si tienen algun reemplazo, suelen tener bases de datos de reemplazos en las tiendas especializadas).

No te recomiendo usar cualquer transistor. Todos los transistores son diferentes y pueden variar en mucho mas que solo su ganancia. NO hay garantia de que funcione con cualquier transistor.

Saludos.


----------



## nelsonnu (Abr 21, 2008)

Lo primero que tengo que decir, mil y mil gracias a eclip-se por tan grandioso programador, además tambien muchísimas gracias a  f-point ya que a colaborado mucho con la causa.

ahora si les comento mi experiencia:
Resulta que tengo que programar varios pics para mi tesis, y tengo un lap compaq con intel core duo, entonces me di a la tarea de construir este programador en la version de diseño reducido en un protoboard y el computador lo reconoce perfectamente, probe con los pic 18f2550 y lo reconoce, lo lee y lo programa correctamente, tambien probe solo reconocer y leer  los siguientes pic con resultados satisfactorios:
pic12f675
pic16f876a
pic16f84a
pic16f877a

pero no así el pic16f819 (eclip-se a ver si puedes hacerme el favor de agregarlo ya que lo utilizo seguido) 

lo que comento f_point es cierto, en el voltaje Vdd si le damos probar en test de hardware da 5 voltios sin marcar la casilla y 0 voltios marcando la casilla, al intentar programar o leer así el programador no funciona, pero con mis sencillos conocimientos me atreví a hacer una prueba la cual es la siguiente:
cambie el transistor Q5 el cual es un 2n3906 por el 2n3904 y el colector lo puse a Vcc y el emisor a tierra de esta forma si sirve el Vdd y lo mejor de todo no hay que cambiar el firmware, con esta configuracion fué que programé el pic18f2550 y no tuve ningun problema el resultado fué excelente.

Saludos


----------



## anedis84 (Abr 21, 2008)

disculpen pero yo descarge la información del programador pero aun soy nuevo en el tema pero solo e programado los de la familia 16, me gustaria entrar con esto de los usb pero no se cual es el codigo para programar el pic 16f2550 para que funcione el programador


----------



## thelscIVRF (Abr 22, 2008)

gracias f-point intentare buscar algun sustituto 
si sabes de alguna base de datos de esas mandame un mp o posteala y avisame que a mi me vendria mui bien


----------



## f_point (Abr 22, 2008)

En mi pais suele usarse mucho los semiconductores de la marca NTE a manera de reemplazos de componentes comerciales comunes (y a veces no tan comunes).

Puedes hacer busqueda de equivalencias a sus componentes en este sitio:
http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/$$Search?OpenForm

Puedes buscar "2N3904" y veras que su equivalente de la marca NTE es el "NTE123AP". Haz lo mismo con el "BC549" y obtendras precisamente lo mismo.

Aclaro que solo puedes buscar componentes comerciales y conocer sus equivalentes de la marca NTE, y no en el sentido opuesto (no conozco la manera de revertir el proceso). Tambien existe un programa disponible para descargar gratuitamente (NTE QUICKCross) en el sitio de www.nteinc.com para usarlo directamente en tu PC y hacer busquedas.

Saludos.

>> Edito para contestar:
anedis84, puedes bajar el firmware para el programador de Eclip-se desde su sitio web:
http://www.eclip-se.es.tl/
Ahi busca la seccion de descargas y encontraras todo lo necesario para montar tu programador (incluido el software para la PC).

No esta demas aclarar que necesitaras un programador basico (por ejemplo un JDM) para programar el PIC18F2550 del programador USB.


----------



## throned (Abr 26, 2008)

saludos, he montado el programador, el esquema que usé fue el mismo que se puso en la pagina eclip-se, pero no se que pasa, el pc reconoce bien el proramador, las pruebas de hardware las hace bien, pero no me reconoce el pic, estoy usando el 16f877A si alguien me puede ayudar, lo agradezco.


----------



## Drenelly (Abr 28, 2008)

hola Eclip-se felicitaciones por el diseño del programdor de pics bajo el puerto usb, me gustaria saber si es apto para usar bajo GNU/linux con piklab o pikdev, o no es apto para linux.

Saludos


----------



## thelscIVRF (Abr 29, 2008)

a vr aqui llego otra vez jejejeje
todavia no pude ir a la tienda a por los transistores pero tenia curiosidad por saber si me lo detectaria y bueno grabe el pic y lo puse en la placa. El caso es que si me lo detecta pero el pic se calienta un poco. bi nada alarmante como cuando queme el 16f628a que derritio un cacho de cinta aislante que tenia al lado. Pero el caso es que me da miedo que se queme y cuando se empieza a calentar. (como a los 30 segundos) lo desconecto. Es esto normal? puede ser de que no tiene los transistores puestos?

Espero la respuesta de algun experto

Gracias a todos y en especial a eclip-se por este programador


----------



## paliz (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola.

me resolví a montar el programador en PCB, pero tengo una duda.

¿cuál versión del hardware monto?

como se que la versión 1.1 está en prueba, me pregunto si se puede usar el software 1.1 con el hardware 1.0

saludos


----------



## thelscIVRF (Abr 29, 2008)

paliz te recomiendo que montes la 1.1 mas que nada porque a partir de aora se hara todo sobre la 1.1 y por lo que dijo eclipse no se modificará. Ademas tiene mas ventajas que si algun dia necesitas pues tendras que cambiar la placa por eso te recomiendo la 1.1


Pd: alguien sabe algo de mi problema?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 29, 2008)

thelscIVRF dijo:
			
		

> a vr aqui llego otra vez jejejeje
> todavia no pude ir a la tienda a por los transistores pero tenia curiosidad por saber si me lo detectaria y bueno grabe el pic y lo puse en la placa. El caso es que si me lo detecta pero el pic se calienta un poco. bi nada alarmante como cuando queme el 16f628a que derritio un cacho de cinta aislante que tenia al lado. Pero el caso es que me da miedo que se queme y cuando se empieza a calentar. (como a los 30 segundos) lo desconecto. Es esto normal? puede ser de que no tiene los transistores puestos?
> 
> Espero la respuesta de algun experto
> ...



Hola el prototipo que arme(sobre placa experimental multi-proposito versión 1.0) consume aproximadamente unos 130mA sobre los 5V pero tiene todos los transistores puestos y esta funcionando(esto fue medido sin estar conectado al puerto USB solamente a una fuente de 5V y con los led encendidos)...sin los transistores(sobre todo el oscilador de la fuente PWM) tendrías que tener muchísimo menos consumo.
Me parece que algo tenes mal en el circuito dado que no debería "calentar" el PIC el único que puede llegar a calentar es el Choque del generador de tensión PWM.

Ric.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Abr 30, 2008)

aora estoy en el instituto esta tarde miro todo el circuito y lo compruebo

tambien puede ser que el pic este mal o algo de toas formas bienen de camino 3 masWM.


----------



## yukardo (Abr 30, 2008)

Eclipse excelente trabajo te felicito. Aun no lo he probado pero en los proximos dias lo haré. Por eso te sugiero lo siguiente:

En vista de que muchas personas se interesan en realizar este programador, seria muy util que se elaborara una guia de manera de que la persona que va a realizar el programador sepa todos los pasos que se deben realizar. Con esto se elimina la molestia de preguntar en el foro y tambien de leer todas las paginas buscando la información.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## drAmens (May 1, 2008)

Hola a todos, acabo de armar el programador con el diseño extendido ver1.1 , windows lo reconoce siempre que lo conecto, las pruebas de hardware funcionan bien, pero el poltaje VPP me marca 8.6V cuando debería ser 13 y 4.6 cuando debería ser 5, y el transistor del PWM se calienta mucho. Entonces no puedo programar PICs por el voltaje, ¿Qué podría estar mal, el zener de 13V, el transistor o el capacitor? Gracias de antemano, por compartir el diseño del programador.


----------



## thelscIVRF (May 1, 2008)

yo apostaria porque el transistor esta mal si se calienta mucho. Esto puede venir a raiz de que el transistor este defectuoso. O mal conectado (mira si es un equivalente las patillas) tb puede ser que haya alguna pista unida. No se donde lo leí pero a uno le paso que a simple vista la placa le parecia perfecta pero mirada con una buena lupa tenia ilitos lo suficiente cmo para acer un cortocircuito. A ver si alguien mas sabio t puede ayudar yo no te puedo decir nada mas.


----------



## throned (May 2, 2008)

tengo el mismo problema, excepto que el vpp está bien, se calienta el transistor 2n3904 que va a la pata 13 del micro, osea la del pwm, esta bien conectado...........colector a la bobina y diodo............emisor a tierra.............base a r 4,7k.pata 13.............

el programador reconoce los dispositivos, los borra(creo) pero cuando lo voy a leer o a escribir..........sale error..............espero alguien me pueda ayudar...........gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (May 3, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Y disculpen por no responder a los mensajes, pero cada uno de ellos los leo con atención. Sobre adicionar el AVR ATMEGA48, lo adicionare proximamente, y también los PICs que fueron mencionados anteriormente.

Estoy preparando el CLON del PICKIT2, si me sale en estoy días la próxima semana subiré los archivos, si se complica tomara mas tiempo.

El firmware esta comprobado que funciona, si tienen problemas con el calentamiento revisen la ubicación de los transistores. 

El transistor que va en la bobina si se calienta poco, pero eso no impide su correcto funcionamiento.

Realicen las pruebas del hardware y ahí comprobaran su funcionamiento.


----------



## throned (May 3, 2008)

saludos, les comento que ya encontré el problema que tenia con el programador, fue un error de lectura.........en vez de poner el diodo 1n4148 puse un 4007, así quela respuesta no es la misma, espero mi experiencia errada sirva para que alguien mas lo solucione, muchas gracias eclipse........


----------



## throned (May 3, 2008)

tengo una duda respecto al programador...................puedo programar memorias?........y en este momento se pueden programar dspic y avr's?


----------



## CarlosPIC (May 4, 2008)

Es muy interesante el desarrollo del tema felicito a todos por su mancomunada iniciativa. Luego de ser estafado por un compatriota con respecto a la compra de un programador, decidi montar uno, entre a este foro y con la información que recopile, monte el prrogramador en placa universal perforada, me funciono al primer intento, cosa que me alegra de sobremanera(he echo el montaje de muchos de los programadores propuesto y primero me canso al no ver su funcionamiento), lo probe en una laptop acer aspire 7720Z, 1.6 dual core, 2gb RAM, etc......, y funciona todo, desde las pruebas a los pines dirigidas por el software, hasta el reconocimiento de los fusibles enviados desde el ProtonIDE que utilizo para programar.
Los unicos inconvenientes que he tenido y los pongo aqui para que sirvan de retroalimentacion, son: No hay implementados PICs imortantes como el 16F818 y 16F819, 16F72, que en el caso mio y de otros colegas, es ampliamente utilizado aqui. Otro error que note y pasa en ambas maquinas donde lo probe, la otra es Pentium(Solito), 256RAM, etc......,esta bajo XP y funciona de igual manera que en el primero, salvo la velocidad, claro esta. En determinadas ocasiones sale el letrero de "error al escribir", despues de presentar los dialogos de "escribiendo ROM y EPROM respectivamente", pero luego se comprueba en otro programador y la tarea se ha hecho con satisfaccion. Espero mis comentarios les sirvan de algo para la continuacion de tan magnifica tarea.


----------



## elensar (May 5, 2008)

Hola! Gracias a todos por poder hacer esto posible!

Tengo una pequeña duda, ¿el condensador electrolitico C5 de que capacidad es, de 47uF o de 4,7uF?
En el foro he leido que es de 4,7uF pero en l esquema aparece como 47uF. Alguien me lo puede confirmar?

Gracias! Un saludo!


----------



## f_point (May 5, 2008)

Sabes CarlosPIC yo tengo ese mismo problema que mencionas, donde se programa un PIC correctamente pero el programador dice que la programacion se hizo mal.

He descubierto que se debe a los bits de configuracion, donde los bits no usados estan en estados logicos opuestos entre el .hex y el hardware del PIC. Por ejemplo, si un bit no usado de la palabra de cofiguracion siempre lee como 1 (y al no ser usado nunca se puede poner a 0), pero en el .hex esta a cero, entonces el programador lanzara un mensaje de error porque ambas palabras tienen distinto ese bit. Sin embargo el programador envia la palabra tal como aparece en el .hex y por tanto el PIC la aceptara tal cual, pero ignorara los bits no usados.

Sabes Eclip-se, si no es mucha molestia, podrias agregar soporte para el ATmega168 y para el ATtiny2313? Tengo ambos y me seria util, ademas puedo colaborar probandolos ;-).

El valor del capacitor no es critico elensar. Yo lo he ensamblado con uno de 22uF y funciona muy bien. Segun la hoja tecnica del PIC18F2550, este capacitor debe de ser de 220nF (seccion 17.2.2.8 Internal Regulator). Puedes usar uno de 4.7uF sin mayor problema.

Saludos.


----------



## carferre (May 6, 2008)

e seria possivel agregar tambem o atmega88?
saludos.


----------



## Eclip-se (May 6, 2008)

Hola a todos.

En estos dias termino el CLON del PICKit 2, ya estoy realizando las pruebas finales. Parece que el hardware va a ser el mismo del Eclipse, por lo que solo se deberia cambiar el firmware y dispondremos de un programador de mayor capacidad de programacion.

Cuando lo termine volvere a trabajar con el programador Eclipse, y adicionare los AVRs mencionados.


----------



## paliz (May 6, 2008)

Grande Eclip-se    

saludos


----------



## Rodaghy (May 6, 2008)

Hola, gracias eclipse por haberte tomado todo este tiempo para desarrollar y compartir este gran ´proyecto que es de mucha utilidad para todos.

tengo un problema, monte el programador en una protoboard, no implemente la bobina 220mH por que en la ciudad que vivo no la hay, que problemas puede causar la falta de este elemento, otra cosa, el transistor que esta conectado al pin 13 del 18f2550 se esta calentado mucho, no se si es por falta de la bobina, quisiera que me den recomendaciones para reemplazar la bobina por otro componente o lo que se les ocurra, al conectar el programador al puerto usb la pc lo reconoce y de inmediato ejecuto el software pero no reconoce el microcontrolador, el micro con el que trabajo es el 16f877a, al hacer las pruebas de hardware elos leds de status del programador encienden y apagan al darle click a la casilla en el software igual el de power, entonces supongo que el 18f2550 no es el del problema.

Agradeceria mucho a la o las personas que me ayuden con esto, creanme que los componentes en donde yo vivo son muy caros y excasos, con decirles que el 18f2550 me toco encargarlo a una ciudad que esta bien lejos de la mia.............nuevamente gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer esto.


----------



## f_point (May 7, 2008)

Lamentablemente Rodaghy el inductor forma parte integral del elevador de voltaje controlado por PWM, y como tal es de caracter imprescindible. Lo peor que te puede pasar si lo omites, es que no te funcione, justo como lo acabas de describir.

Si no puedes comprar el inductor, puedes probar fabricando el tuyo. Busca en algun libro de electronica (o fisica) como calcular las vueltas que lleva el inductor en base a las dimensiones y la inductancia deseada. Puedes comprobar tu inductor con un medidor de inductancia, si tienes acceso a uno claro esta.

Saludos.


----------



## carferre (May 7, 2008)

gracias Eclip-se 

saludos


----------



## Rodaghy (May 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias ´por responder tan rapido f point, seguire tu consejo y comenzare a leer libros de como fabricar los inductores, y si tengo acceso a un inductometro asi q a leer entoces, entonces por eso era que se calentaba el transistor.....


----------



## f_point (May 7, 2008)

Ahora que lo mencionas varios otros amigos del foro reportan que ese mismo transistor del PWM se les calienta por alguna extraña razon. Si me lo preguntas, ese transistor no deberia de calentarse en lo mas minimo bajo operacion normal... mucho menos sin el inductor, ya que la corriente que le circula es casi nula (exceptuando la corriente de base, que de por si es baja).

En mi caso ese transistor jamas se calienta... ni siquiera se pone tibio. Verifica tus conexiones y mira si algo anda mal.

Saludos.

>>Edito para agregar que si obtienes exito arrollando el inductor, nos hagas el favor de publicar tus calculos de dimensiones y vueltas para asi agregar a las instrucciones del programador como hacerlo. Estoy seguro que les sera sumamente util a varios amigos que tienen problemas consiguiendolo tambien.


----------



## culebrasx (May 7, 2008)

Hola, tengo una duda un poco tonta,jeje.
Voy a montar el programador (Gracias de nuevo,eclipse!), pero no tengo muy claro exactamente el firmware donde lo tengo que grabar? como hago para funcionar? solo veo un zocalo en la placa, si ahi va el pic a grabar, donde se supone que va el integrado con el firmware grabado?
He estado leyendo las paginas del hilo pero no he encontrado respuesta, por eso he tenido que postear, un saludo a todos...


----------



## thelscIVRF (May 7, 2008)

Ola yo tambien tuve esa duda y ya lo solucione:

El zocalo que se ven en la placa es para el micro graado con el firmware y el otro micro se conecta a las lineas de salida que son sda scl vdd gnd vpp si no recuerdo mal


----------



## culebrasx (May 8, 2008)

thelscIVRF dijo:
			
		

> Ola yo tambien tuve esa duda y ya lo solucione:
> 
> El zocalo que se ven en la placa es para el micro graado con el firmware y el otro micro se conecta a las lineas de salida que son sda scl vdd gnd vpp si no recuerdo mal



Gracias ya entiendo(mas o menos,jeje):tendria que poner el pic en una protoboard, ya que como cada pic tiene distinto patillaje seria inutil hacer una pcb,no? y las salidas del circuito las conecto:
GND-->No la tengo todavia muy loalizada, pero no creo que sea muy dificil,no?jeje
Vcc--> Va a Vss o a Vdd del pic?
Vpp-->Tampoco la tengo clara, Vss o Vdd?
Dat-->Patilla Dt del pic?
Aux1-->Lo he leido pero ahora no me acuerdo
Aux2-->Lo mismo que Aux1

De momento creo que no tengo mas dudas, continuo leyendo de todas formas, espero no haber tratado temas ya vistos...


----------



## chip986 (May 8, 2008)

Felicito a Eclipse por tan grandioso esquema del programador usb que ha desarrollado.  
mi duda es la siguietne: realize el montaje en una placa de prueba, y al realizar las pruebas de hardware todo anda bien, pero al momento de programar un microcontrolador , me sale un error de lectura o de escritura.  verifique el voltaje de alimentacion que sale del conmutador de voltaje PNP 3906, pero no esta llegando el suficiente voltaje al pic a programar, le llega aproximadamente 2.6 v, lo que estoy haciendo es mandar la alimentacion del pic directamente a vcc y muy pocas veces sale el error. sera que habra una forma de garantizar los 5 voltios para el pic a programar, o sera que cometiste un error en el diseño del firware.?
realize una prueba con un transistor 2n3904 y le conecte en cascada otro igual, esto para simular un transistor PNP pero el problema persistio, luego le deje solo un 2n3904 y siguio igual.

no siendo mas te felicito por grandioso desarrollo y por darlo a conocer a toda la comunidad de electronicos.


----------



## f_point (May 8, 2008)

Mi estimado chip986, lo que encontraste es precisamente una falla menor del programador, misma que ya habiamos comentado en la pagina 35 de este tema. No te preocupes que es un error "de dedo" (falla no intensiónal) en el firmware y Eclip-se ya esta mas que enterado del mismo.

La solucion temporal del error tu mismo acabas de mencionarla: conectar el VDD del PIC directamente a +5V. Dale un poco de tiempo a nuestro amigo Eclip-se, que seguro lo publicara ya arreglado en la siguiente version. Ten por seguro que esta trabajando duramente en el proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## gercha2 (May 9, 2008)

Un amigo tiene el programador de eclip-se, 

pero tiene un gran inconveniente que sera mio si es verdad.......

 mi pregunta antes de montar el programador es si este funciona para portatiles HP, Mi amigo me dijo que por los controladores del Portatil, no es posible hacer funcionar este programador.

Si funciona en cualquier pc ya sea portatil?


----------



## Eclip-se (May 9, 2008)

Hola a todos.

El DRIVE es generico, por lo que en la mayoria de las maquina con S.O XP se instala. 

El programador funciona con el PIC18F2550 el cual debe estar programador con el firmware.

Se necesitan todo los elementos del programador para que funcione, ya que la programacion necesita 13 V el cual se obtiene con la bobina y el transistor.

En mi programador si se calienta el transistor (poco), pero he medido el voltaje y obtengo 27 Voltios voy a bajar ese voltaje a ver que sucede. La variacion del voltaje depende de la bobina y del capacitor y de la señal PWM.

En mi caso yo si obtengo VDD que es de 4.5 Voltios. No entiendo por que a utedes no les funciona ya que el circuito es el mismo. Con todo voy a probar la salida ya que ultimamente lo he etado alimentando directamente del circuito y el conector esta en OFF.

Pero en las pruebas de hardware su funcionamiento es el correcto.


----------



## thelscIVRF (May 9, 2008)

> Gracias ya entiendo(mas o menos,jeje):tendria que poner el pic en una protoboard, ya que como cada pic tiene distinto patillaje seria inutil hacer una pcb,no? y las salidas del circuito las conecto:
> GND-->No la tengo todavia muy loalizada, pero no creo que sea muy dificil,no?jeje
> Vcc--> Va a Vss o a Vdd del pic?
> Vpp-->Tampoco la tengo clara, Vss o Vdd?
> ...




weno a ver t digo como son las salidas

gnd ------> vss del pic a programar
Vcc -------> vdd del pic a programar
Vpp-------> Al pin de MCLR del pic
Dat ------> Al pin PGD del pic 
Clk -------> Al pin PGC del pic
Aux1 ------> No se usa en los pic. Corresponde al MISO de los AVR
Aux2-----> No se usa en los pic. Corresponde al MOSI de los AVR

Espero que te aya quedado claro
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weno ahora pongo mi duda. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hoy he conseguido unos transistores que creia que me podrian valer

Los BC548C y BC558C

Tengo el mismo problema que otros. El transistor del pwm se calienta y a la salida en vpp tengo 
13v= 5.47
5v  = 2.81
0 v = 0.01

Estos valores estan muy bajos pero no se porqué. Parece una situacion como cuando una fuente se pone en corto (baja el voltage y se calientan los transistores) 
Revisare que no hay ningun corto.


PD: El problema de calentamiento del pic se solucione al poner los transistores
aora solo se calienta un pokito pero nada alarmante

A ver si alguien averigua el porque de este calentamiento en los transistores de PWM.

Gracias a todos


----------



## grobladillo (May 10, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo aca y me interesa mucho el proyecto que estan realizando, pueden colgar el circuito final ya sin errores por favor y otra peticion funciona para el 16f877a? muy agradecido


----------



## ricbevi (May 10, 2008)

thelscIVRF dijo:
			
		

> > Gracias ya entiendo(mas o menos,jeje):tendria que poner el pic en una protoboard, ya que como cada pic tiene distinto patillaje seria inutil hacer una pcb,no? y las salidas del circuito las conecto:
> > GND-->No la tengo todavia muy loalizada, pero no creo que sea muy dificil,no?jeje
> > Vcc--> Va a Vss o a Vdd del pic?
> > Vpp-->Tampoco la tengo clara, Vss o Vdd?
> ...



Hola a todos..... "thelscIVRF" tenes que tener aproximadamente 21v medidos en la unión del diodo 1N4148, electrolítico de 4,7uF y la R de 2200 ohms(2,2K) y GND o masa del circuito. El consumo de esa parte del circuito es de aproximadamente 100mA alimentando el programador con una fuente externa solamente sin estar conectado a la PC y por esa causa puede ser que caliente el Choque de RF de 220uH dado que para soportar dicha corriente circulando en forma permanente tendría que estar echo con un alambre de 0,22 mm y seria muy voluminoso.Los que yo conseguí por aquí son parecidos a resistencias de 1/4W y sospecho que de no mas de 50mA de corriente con suerte...aunque funcionan obviamente calienta.En cuanto al transistor BC548 funcionara pero calentar debido a que su disipación máxima es de 625mW a 25ºC y 5Vx100mA=500mW estas acercándote peligrosamente al limite máximo de trabajo(no se las lleva mejor el 2N3904 de similares paramentos pero específicamente pensado en conmutación). A todo lo expuesto hay que sumarle que existen gran cantidad de semiconductores en general apócrifos o de dudoso origen de fabricación que se desconoce si realmente cumplen con los paramentos de los dispositivos de las casas de re-nombre(Motorola, Philips, etc).
Para terminar y agregando algo al tema de la fabricación del choque 220uH en forma casera es prácticamente imposible bobinar esos valores (220uH y 100mA) sin la presencia de un núcleo de ferrite dado que si no seria "grande" para poner en el circuito y obviamente tendríamos que considerar si no es mas difícil encontrar un ferrite de calidad conocida y de mas fácil adquisición  que el mismo choque en si para dar una formula de vuelta/grosor de alambre para fabricarlo.

Por ultimo el consumo de mi programador como ya he dicho en otras oportunidades ronda los 130mA eso si los led son de 3mm de diámetro y no de 5mm.

Ric.


----------



## lestat_ie (May 10, 2008)

Hola a todos; primero gracias a eclipse por el programador. Yo realice el programador en pcb y debo decir que al principio tenia el mismo problema del transistor se calentaba demasiado, el problema era que aca donde vivo no logre conseguir el inductor de 220uH; el problema fue resuelto al desoldar inductores de distintas placas y aproximarme a los 220uH ahora tengo un voltaje de 21 volts en el 1n4148 y pude programar exitosamente distintos pics entre ellos el 2550, en resumen yo creo que el problema esta en la bobina; ademas debes checar que los zener esten conectados correctamente.


----------



## thelscIVRF (May 12, 2008)

vale hoy tengo el dia libre asik mirare a ver si hay algo mal conectado.
me e fijado en una cosa k decis. Decis un diodo 1n4148 y el mio es 1n4001 en el esquema pone  1n48 creo y ese era de los de commutacion si no recuerdo mal. Creeis k puede ser por eso?

Weno tambien el condensador en el esquema pone 1µf y vosotros lo habiais puesto de 4,7µf. Cambiare todo esto aver como influye.

PD: En la union esa tengo 5 voltios


----------



## ricbevi (May 12, 2008)

thelscIVRF dijo:
			
		

> vale hoy tengo el dia libre asik mirare a ver si hay algo mal conectado.
> me e fijado en una cosa k decis. Decis un diodo 1n4148 y el mio es 1n4001 en el esquema pone  1n48 creo y ese era de los de commutacion si no recuerdo mal. Creeis k puede ser por eso?
> 
> Weno tambien el condensador en el esquema pone 1µf y vosotros lo habiais puesto de 4,7µf. Cambiare todo esto aver como influye.
> ...



Hola el diodo es efectivamente 1N4148 o 1N4149 o 1N914(conmutación no rectificador común 1N4007) y el capacitor es de 4,7uFx63v y debe haber aproximadamente 21V en ese punto si o si(si no no esta trabajando como debería el oscilador PWM ).

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## f_point (May 13, 2008)

thelscIVRF dijo:
			
		

> vale hoy tengo el dia libre asik mirare a ver si hay algo mal conectado.
> me e fijado en una cosa k decis. Decis un diodo 1n4148 y el mio es 1n4001 en el esquema pone  1n48 creo y ese era de los de commutacion si no recuerdo mal. Creeis k puede ser por eso?
> 
> Weno tambien el condensador en el esquema pone 1µf y vosotros lo habiais puesto de 4,7µf. Cambiare todo esto aver como influye.
> ...



Aja! esa podria ser la razon!
Saben, un diodo trabajando a una frecuencia muy alta puede comportarse como un capacitor. Eso explicaria porque el transistor se calienta, ya que tiene que conducir la corriente generada por la capacitancia del diodo a esa frecuencia. El diodo 1N4001 es un rectificador de baja potencia, ideado para fuentes y frecuencias de 60Hz, mientras que el 1N4148 es un rectificador de pequeña señal y por lo tanto su frecuencia de trabajo es mucho mayor.

Que opinan al respecto. Creen que sera esa la causa por la que se calienta el transistor para algunos?

Saludos.


----------



## throned88 (May 13, 2008)

saludos...................sigo con una duda..........actualmente puedo programar avr's dspic y es compatible con eeprom?


----------



## Andrés D (May 15, 2008)

Programador eclipse con conector ICSP. El PCB fué hecho en eagle.


----------



## Andrés D (May 15, 2008)

Acá les dejo los archivos de eagle.

En la ventana donde se abre el board se debe aplicar ratsnest en "Tools/Ratsnets" antes de imprimir. Con esto se logra que el circuito quede con plano de tierra.

...

La versión 1.0 del PCB no es compatible con la versión 1.1 del firmware debido a que las líneas XTAL, MOSI, MISO y CLK ya no son las mismas en el PIC.

Sin embargo, me di en la tarea de actualizar el PCB a la versión 1.1.

A continuación les dejo los archivos de eagle para las dos versiones.


----------



## microtronic (May 16, 2008)

Andrés D dijo:
			
		

> Acá les dejo los archivos de eagle.
> 
> En la ventana donde se abre el board se debe aplicar ratsnest en "Tools/Ratsnets" antes de imprimir. Con esto se logra que el circuito quede con plano de tierra.



quedo muy bien tu pcb..gracias


----------



## queen2408 (May 17, 2008)

Hola eclipse, acabo de ver que colocaste en tu web las modificaciones del programador reducido. Pero en la carpeta de los archivos donde va el pcb en protel no pusiste nada 
Es la unica manera que hallo de imprimir el silkscreen...
(Excelente proyecto, te felicito!)


----------



## throned (May 17, 2008)

saludos...........les comento que he tenido problemas para programar el pic16f84 y 16f84a, el programador los reconoce los lee, pero al momento de programarlo, sale error al escribir, no se si alguien sepa una solucion para esto, lo agradeceria mucho, gracias eclipse por ese aporte tan util


----------



## Eclip-se (May 20, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Esta muy bien el diseño del PCB realizado por *Andrés D*, no se si funciona con esta nueva vesion del firmware ya que sigue utilizando el concector de 5 y 13V, la nueva version ya no utiliza este conector. Podrias decirnos si funciona con esta nueva version del programador ?.

Tambien, les informaciónrmo que ya mismo finalizo el CLON del PICKIT2, lo bueno que va a funcionar con el mismo hardware de Eclipse, esperen un poco mas que ya mismo subo los archivos.

Algo mas, es verdad que no estan los archivos en PROTEL, por algun error no esta en la carpeta, en los procimos dias los subo, pero mas rapido seria que lo realices tu.


----------



## felixls (May 21, 2008)

Hola todos, eclipse, maestro... muy bueno el programador   

Quería hacerles una pregunta, no conseguí un inductor de 220uH, y me preguntaba si puedo reemplazarlo por 5 inductores de 41uH (colores amarillo-marron-negro) esto daría (en serie) unos 205uH.

Está OK, o es estoy totalmente equivocado   y el circuito no va a funcionar?

gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Liderman (May 22, 2008)

hola Eclipse, me parece excelente tu trabajo, la verdad quisiera saber si se puede programar dsPIC30F con tu trabajo... es que estoy haciendo un proyecto con dsPIC y pues quisiera tener mi propio programador... espero que me puedas colaborar, diciendome que dsPIC se pueden programar... Gracias y me alegra que suban este tipo de proyectos al foro


----------



## felixls (May 23, 2008)

Tuve un problema al intentar programar el firmware del 18F2550 con las indicaciones de http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm dado que yo hice la placa JDM con zócalo que figura en la página: http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpics.htm y la programación con winpic800 cancelaba en forma aleatoria.

Revisé los voltajes y resultó que la linea de datos (RB7) no llegaba a los 5v.

Ignoro que problemas puede tener el diseño original de JDM, pero lo solucioné agregando un capacitor de 1nf entre RB7 y masa como muestra la figura que adjunto.


Espero le sirva a alguien


----------



## felixls (May 25, 2008)

Eclipse, terminé de armar el programador y funciona ok, pero la versión completa no me funcionó (la probé en protoboard).

Además noté que tiene problemas para borrar mi 16F628, al punto de tener que llevarlo a un jdm para poder volver a grabarlo.

Si necesitás ayuda para programar algo del soft avisame y te ayudo, está hecho en visual c++ o delphi?

saludos!


----------



## Beamspot (May 26, 2008)

Hola:

Soy nuevo en este foro, y he llegado a el por el excelente programador que parece que el maestro Eclipse ha diseñado.

Como ya tengo algo de experiencia usando AVR's, me preguntaba si este programador es compatible con el AVRStudio.

Quizás esta pregunta ya esté hecha y respondida, pero son 43 páginas ya...

Asi mismo, creo que sería interesante contemplar la posibilidad de poner un conector más, según el bitmap adjunto para programar los AVR's. Más que nada, porque este conector es algo así como un estándar, pues es el que tiene el programador de AVR's AVRISP de Atmel. Muchas placas de desarrollo lo incorporan, y creo que con poco trabajo uno podría usar este programador con todos los diseños lleven este patillaje, que no creo que sean pocos.

Espero no ofender a nadie.


----------



## miguel199 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hola Eclip-se.
Felicitaciones por tu proyecto, es un desarrollo muy interesante.
Quisiera saber si existen limitaciones con las velocidades de los procesadores (en los PC), o de los protocolos de USB en la board. 

He probado varios diseños de programadores USB y ninguno ha podido desenvolverse en un PC AMD 64 (sistema operativo XP y Vista de 32 bits) supuestamente por una incompatibilidad en las velocidades de transmisión de datos por USB.

Si logras que tu programador sea independiente de estos aspectos, te harás a muchos seguidores.

Estamos a la espera de la próxima versión, ya que el link del software actual está obsoleto.

Gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Les comento que probe el programador en una maquina.
core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz sistema operativo Windows vista.
la misma pero con Windows XP.

Estoy satisfecho por que funciona y no debo hacer cambios en el Soft y Firm.

Lo que no entiendo es por que a algunos integrantes del foro no les funciona incluso con WinXP, lo lo he probado y si funciona en Win XP y Win Vista.


----------



## Drenelly (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola *Eclip-se*

Una pregunta tu programador funciona en linux, con programas como piklab o pikdev.

Un saludo


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola.

Solo funciona n S.O. Windows, no pinso hacr en linux, por que es demaciado tiempo, debes comprenderque todabia falta hacer mucho con este programador y cada dia salen mas Micros, y se debe estar actualizando el programa.

Por eso no pienso hacr una version para LINUX


----------



## nelsonnu (Jun 5, 2008)

Ojala puedas subir pronto la nueva version de el software, eclipse estamos pendientes, si necesitas ayuda para pruebas en nuevos micros, por favor hacermelo saber.

y de nuevo gracias por todo me ha sido de mucha ayuda


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola.
La proxima semana, ahi subo la nueva version del programador ECLIPSE, con algunos cambios, y corregidos algunos de los errores.
Ahi les comentare que PIC se necesitan probar.
Tambien he pensado en sustituir la bobina y transistor, por un triplicador de voltaje, voy a probar si la corriente es sufiente para la programacion de los PICs, si es esa se modificara el hardware.
Pero seguire utilizando las dos versiones del hardware: Con bobina y con el triplicador de voltaje.


----------



## morris888 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey demasiado util, llevo bastante tiempo tratando de encontrar uno de esos y solo habia encontrado para paralelo y rs232.
Voy a tratar de implementarlo y ahi le cuento como me fue


----------



## nelsonnu (Jun 6, 2008)

voy a estar pendiente de tu subida.

pienso que lo del triplicador de voltaje es una idea muy buena eclipse, ya que creo que con la bobina hay algunas personas que no lo pueden implementar y a otras no les funciona, mientras que con el triplicador aunque lleva más componentes estos son más faciles de conseguir.

y de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 6, 2008)

la verdad eclipse , muy bueno tu programador , lo único muy complicado de conseguir la bobina pero me funciona de 10 en una máquina con p4 y Win xp + sp3 . El único problema se me presenta en máquinas son micros amd y no se por que


----------



## queen2408 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola eclipse, tengo un problema con el quemador y queria saber si me podian ayudar por aca. Resulta que parece funcionar ya porque me detecto ya dos pics...pero aunque los lee no los quiere borrar, aparece el cuadrito de estado borrando pero no borra nada...ademas no me quiere detectar el 18f4550, sí detecto el 16f877a y el 16f873..


----------



## jacasu (Jun 9, 2008)

hola .... no c si alguien podria publicar la lista de materiales o decirme dond la puedo encontrar ... gracias


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias a eclipse por el esfuerzo, aun no he montado el hardware porque estoy esperando los ultimos cambios que anunciaron, pero a los usuarios de linux les gustara saber que el programa corre con Wine perfectamente (Wine permite ejecutar exe en linux), ya que el wine soporta USB no creo que exista problema al conectar el hardware, sin embargo todo depend del firmware, asi que ya veremos.

Voy a estar pendiente de cualquier detalle del programa desde esta plataforma (Ubuntu Hardy) para ayudar a los que migran desde windows


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pregunta: 
La alimentacion Vcc sale directamente del USB +5v? 

Idea: 
Seria chevere que en la ayuda se adicionara un Help de la Configuracon (o programa se autoconfigura de acuerdo al PIC?), a proposito esta excelente buen trabajo.

Lista de Componentes de la version Reducida, a pedido de jacasu:

1	X-Tal:	20MHz
2	C1-C2:	15pF
1	C3:	        0.1uF
1	C4:	       100uF/25V
1	C5:    	47uF/25V
2	C6-C7:	1uF/25V
2	R1-R2	1K
4	R3-R6:	4.7K
1	R7:   	2.2K
1	R8    	10K
4	R9-R12	100ohms
3	Q1-Q3	2N3904
1	Q5    	2N3906
1	D1 (Diodo)	1N4148
1	DZ1 (Zener)	5.1V
1	DZ2 (Zener)	13V
1	L1             	220uH
1	U1            	PIC18F2550
1	LED Bicolor	De Estado
1	LED          	Para Power ON
1	Conector USB Macho 1.0	
1	Cable USB Macho-Hembra como el de una impresora de 1.0 a 2.0	
1	Cable	
1	Cautin	
1	Estaño	
1	Conector Macho 7 Pines a tu gusto para interfaz con ICSP	
1	CTRL1: Switch 3 Estados. No estoy seguro, pero debe servir para cambiar entre Apagado, PIC y AVR 	
1	Protoboard para las pruebas, luego compras o haces una board decente	

	Siempre asegurate de poner el Xtal cerca del pic 	

Si en el protoboard pone problema y todo esta bien conectado -> pueba anexando los componentes de la version completa (mira el esquema).

Para quemar el PIC U1 busca el manual de microchip para el pic y mira como hacer la programacion ICSP usando el puerto serial de un PC y el WinPic u otro.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 10, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Gracias a todos por ayudar a responder a las inquietudes planteades en el foros.

En este momento estoy trabajando en la interfaz nueva del programador, por eso no he podido responder a las preguntas.

Creo que el hardware se va a mantener asi, ya que la generacion de los 13 V, mediante la bibina, transistor y señal PWM, permite generar mas corriente.

Voy a probar con un triplicador de voltaje, se que la corriente obtenida va a ser pequeña, deberia ahora verficar si la programacion se realiza correctamente.

Con todo, si funciona las 2 versiones van ha seguir funcionando.


Gracias y hasta una proxima.

Nota:

Me podrian decir que versionde linux, instalar, ya que ahora tengo WinXP, WinVista, y me gustaria tener alguna version de linux. pero no se cual.


----------



## gizer20 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ahora todo el mundo empieza por Ubuntu asi que yo creo que seria un buen punto de partida aunque la cosa va a gustos del usuario del pc , algunos opinan que ubuntu es una mierda, otros no. Asi que no se cual recomendarte


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Como les comente estaba trabajando en el diseño de una nueva interfaz grafica para el programador Eclipse, utilizando las librerias.

http://www.prof-uis.com

Al tener ya lista una parte, y al comparar la interfaz grafica en una PC con S.O. Win XP intalado.

http://www.crystalxp.net/

El cual permite cambiar la apariencia de winXP a WinVista, me di cuenta que se optenia un resultado similar y sin emplear tantas lineas de codigo.

Igual sucede en Win Vista, la interfaz grafica del programador tal como esta echo en este momento mejora bastante.

Por eso y despues de unas cuantas semanas tratando de mejorar la interfaz grafica usando Prof-UIS, y al comprobar que se optienen resultados similares he decidido no utilizar esas librerias. 

Lo que si estoy cambiando es la ventana que muestra el progreso de la programcion y corrigiendo algunos errores.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola eclipse , quería saber si tu programador funciona bien en computadoras con controlador de puerto USB open HCD Estandar, ya que anteriormente probé otro programador del tipo usb y tuve errores cuando el controlador de USB era de ese tipo


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola.

Con respecto al controlador USB open HCD , recien estoy viendo como es su funcionamiento, al estar funcionando bien con el HID inclusive con WinVista, no es tan urgente que lo implemente ya que me tomaria algunos dias tratar de descifrar su funcionamiento y como implementarlo.


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 12, 2008)

A todos los interesados en este Programador (Eclipse) bajo plataforma Linux, favor formular sus preguntas o aportes en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24929.html

Esto lo hago con el fin de evitar confusiones y aclarar sus dudas de una manera mas organizada.

Si tienen preguntas sobre software o compiladores bajo Linux tambien espero colaborarles.

att: Louis


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tengo una duda. Al fin el programador va a tener cambios de Hardware?


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 13, 2008)

Creo que el hardware utilizando la bodina, transistor y PWM; para generar los 13V, es estable aunque hay que cuidarce del ruido.

Otra forma de generar los 13V, es con un triplicador de voltaje usando diodos y capacitores; el inconveniente de esto es que la cantidad de corriente es pequeña.

Si compruebo que usando el triplicador de voltaje funciona para programara los PIC usare tambien las 2 versiones del hardware.


----------



## mario69 (Jun 13, 2008)

Primero que nada gracias Eclipse, simple de usar, de construir, y UTIL.  Quisiera saber el motivo del agregado de un transistor mas y sus componentes adyascentes.... o sea R8, Q2, R9, C7 y por el Q2 el 1n4148 en el zener de 13v.

y repito GRACIAS...


----------



## miguel199 (Jun 13, 2008)

Buenas noches,

He concluido el montaje del programador, al principio no funcionó al conectarlo al PC pero realicé algunas pruebas y me di cuenta de que el pin 15 y 16 (que están conectados al puerto USB) estaban intercambiados en el plano de la versión 1.1. 
Si alguien tiene problema cuando conecta el programador al PC ("Error en el dispositivo USB") intenten este cambio, porque a mí me funcionó.

En estos momentos y con el cambio mencionado se reconoce el dispositivo y se instala el Driver pero no logro que el Soft de Eclipse reconozca al programador. 

Si alguien tiene una idea le agradezco profundamente.

PD: creo que se hace necesario diseñar un "Manual Técnico" del proyecto porque buscar respuestas en 46 páginas de foro es ineficiente.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, Estuve viendo a lo largo del desarrollo del tema del programador, que algunos tenían problemas con el desarrollo del impreso en programas como protel o eagle , por lo que me ofresco si alguien quiere hacer el impreso en PCBwizard , conocido por todos y de muy facil utilización.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Con respecto al problema del reconocimiento del hardware, creo que estan cambiandos lo VID y PID del firmware, esperen unos dias mas hasta finalizar la actualizacion del software y ahi subire el firmware correcto.
Pero hasta eso pueden comprobar si el DRIVE se instala bien, y que no se generen errores y que aparece en el Administrador de dispositivos


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (Jun 15, 2008)

tengo este otro programador, vienen en formato pdf y la verada quisiera saber si llegara a funcionar, ademas donde venden o donde consigo un conector mini usb hembra para este o si alguien sabe como modificarlo para , n vez de ponerle un conector hembra mini usb , se le pueda poner uno usb normal


----------



## drAmens (Jun 16, 2008)

A mí me funciona de maravilla en un AMd de 64bits y WinXP de 32 bits, de hecho lo estoy usando para unos proyectitos en USB con los 18F2550. Pero de algo que me he dado cuenta, es que si cargo un hex, modifico los bits de configuración,lo grabo, cargo otro hex e intento cambar los bis de configuración, las opciones cambian otros registros, por ejemplo, cambio en el config1 el tipo de oscilador, y me cambia los bits del config5; esto se arregla cerrando y abriendo otra vez el programa.


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (Jun 16, 2008)

drAmens dijo:
			
		

> A mí me funciona de maravilla en un AMd de 64bits y WinXP de 32 bits, de hecho lo estoy usando para unos proyectitos en USB con los 18F2550. Pero de algo que me he dado cuenta, es que si cargo un hex, modifico los bits de configuración,lo grabo, cargo otro hex e intento cambar los bis de configuración, las opciones cambian otros registros, por ejemplo, cambio en el config1 el tipo de oscilador, y me cambia los bits del config5; esto se arregla cerrando y abriendo otra vez el programa.




y donde conseguiste el conector tipo b mini usb?

o si lo modificaste para que usara un usb normal, colo le hiciste?


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Al que anda buscando puerto usb puedes buscarlo en cualquier tienda de componentes electronicos, no necesariamente debe ser USB mini,  si no lo consiues por algun motivo puedes utilizar uno reciclado, destapas una memoria USB dañada, desoldar y usar ese conector USB, tambien sirven los de impresoras etc.
En las tiendas de electronica tambien deberias poder conseguir el cable USB  hembra-macho.


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (Jun 16, 2008)

louis3x0 dijo:
			
		

> Al que anda buscando puerto usb puedes buscarlo en cualquier tienda de componentes electronicos, no necesariamente debe ser USB mini,  si no lo consiues por algun motivo puedes utilizar uno reciclado, destapas una memoria USB dañada, desoldar y usar ese conector USB, tambien sirven los de impresoras etc.
> En las tiendas de electronica tambien deberias poder conseguir el cable USB  hembra-macho.



entonces el problema seria modificarlo para que entre por 4 lineas, que son las de un usb normal, ya que en el diagrama original son 5, a lo mejor se vea facil, pero  mas vale prevenir no, si alguien ya lo hizo, pues le agradeceria el aconsejarme


----------



## saul_moises (Jun 16, 2008)

bueno, antes que todo, excelente material, muy buen proyecto y es de mucha utilidad... estoy recien experimentando con pic, le mostré la pagina a mi profesor y le gusto mucho, tanto asi que nos motivó a realizarlo... tengo solo una pregunta... despues de leer las 47 paginas del foro, me fije que habian algunos problemas con, por ejemplo, las distribuciones de pines de los transistores, conexion del usb, me refiero al D+ y D- . Fueron modificadas las versiones de la pagina, ya que hay dos versiones, pero no se si estan corregidas.... (si lo hago tal cual como salen en las versiones, funcionara?)si no es asi, alguien que lo a hecho, podria subir los archivos corregidos....me refiero a los esquematicos y layout.... Muchas gracias de antemano...


----------



## drAmens (Jun 16, 2008)

Yo hablaba del programador "normal", no sé cómo no vi ese nuevo post con un diseño nuevo.


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 18, 2008)

FREEDOM FIGHTERS dijo:
			
		

> louis3x0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El conector USB es el que va al computador, solo se necesitan 4 pines (D+,D-,V,GND) no se porque dices que en el diagrama son 5 lineas, el otro conector es el ICSP y es de 7 pines de salidas, pero solo utilizas los pines que te interesen dependiendo del micro que estes tostando.

Espero que te sea de ayuda. bye.


----------



## throned (Jun 19, 2008)

........creo que se refieren a los 5 pines, ya que el conector miniusb trae los 4 stander usb (+,-,tx,rx,) y uno que no se usa...............aca lo pueden comprobar http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml .........................y respondiendo a freedom, hacer esta modificacion seria cuestion de rediseñar el pcb para el programador, ya que modificarlo desde el pdf es algo complicado, o si consigues el archivo para algun software CAD, se puede hacer la modificacion, igualmente no veo inconveniente con el conector, realmente no es tan dificil conseguirlo................... por otro lado...... necesito que alguien por favor me cuente su experiencia del eclipse con los pic 16f84, he tenido problemas con este, no se deja hacer nada, no se si pueda ser algo del montaje mio, o si es por el firmware, tengo la version 1.0, y esta version de hardware no es compatible con la version 1.1 de firmware............agradezco a quien me pueda dar información de la experiencia con el 16f84 y 84A


----------



## supermars82 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola que tal:

Tengo problemas con el programador, ya lo arme en proto, el problema es que la PC no me reconoce el programador. Abro el eclipse.exe y me aparece que no esta conectado el programador.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## SickBoy (Jun 20, 2008)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Quiero agradecer a este tipo de foros por permitir, el aprendizaje, enseñanza y a la realización de varios proyectos interesantes.
> 
> Hace algunos años he estado desarrollando un programador de PICs, utilizando el puerto USB. Y poco a poco he llegado a finalizarlo. En este momento ya esta programando varios PICs entre los que esta el 16F84A, 16F628A, 16F877A, 18F2550 y sus respectivas familias y equivalentes.
> 
> ...



hola eclipce revise tus archivos del hardware, software y firmeware, sin embargo tengo dos dudas la primera es que en que parte del harware se conecta el pic a programar y la segunda es el archivo .Hex    es el codigo fuente para el pic que forma parte de tu hardware


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola, 
Es sólo una idea, espero que sirva.
Una vez que el software detecta el microcontrolador, sabe si es un PIC o un AVR. Con este dato se puede cambiar el PWM para obterer un voltaje distinto a la salida. Si no me equivoco el circuito con la bobina es un elevador de voltaje y el voltaje a la salida depende del ciclo de trabajo del PWM.
Corríjanme si me equivoco... Saludos.
Kuro



			
				Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno la propuesta para obtener 0-5-13 V. Queda planteada. Si alguien implementa el esquematico y PCB modificare el software y firmware para que se puede hacer el reset desde el programa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jun 22, 2008)

Felicitaciones eclipse muy buen trabajo y gracias por compartirlo con todos, tengo una pregunta los archivos de descarga que se encuentran en tu pagina son los mas recientes? me refiero a los de http://eclip-se.es.tl. Asi para montarla y hacer pruebas con ese programador


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jun 23, 2008)

aqui tienes todo lo necesario del programador 
http://eclip-se.es.tl./Eclipse.htm?PHPSESSID=740d1c5f77878b491afa2e73f8904648

Saludos


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Tengo un problema con el programador, espero que puedan ayudarme.
Cuando ejecuto el soft y quiero programar o hacer cualquier otra cosa me aparece un mensaje que dice: "El programador no está conectado".
De todas formas tengo los LEDs de los pines 3 y 4 encendidos y 10V en Vpp.
Seguramente sea un problema del USB ya que a veces reconoce bien al dispositivo y a veces no. Igual nunca pude programar ya que me aparece el mensaje.
Agradezco su ayuda, muchas gracias.
Daniel.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola en respuesta a lo que escribió kuropatula , quiero decir que hay veces que no te reconoce el dispositivo, y te muestra el mensaje , el programador no está conectado, pienso yo que quizá no está reconociendo adecuadamente el driver del HID. Por favor eclipse si tienes alguna solución a este problema nos sería de mucha ayuda


----------



## anto_nito (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola e-clipse espero respondas pronto.ç
Antes que nada te felicito por tu gran trabajo al desarrollar este programador y compartirlo con todos nosotros.
Ahora bien tengo un pequeño problema, mi programador funciona de las mil maravillas pero resulta que compre otro pic 18f2550 para tener lo como de reserva en caso de que le pase algo al de mi programador..
Al detectarlo con mi e-clipse programador si lo detecta y hasta lo programo con el firmware v1.1 pero al quitar el pic de mi programador e insertar el nuevo pues nimas ni menos que me sale el mensaje de que el programador no esta conectado y que no se reconoce el dispositivo usb. No se que es lo que estoy haciendo mal.  En la seccion del config no le cambio nada lo dejo tal y como esta. Despues le he cambiado algunas partes de la palabra de config y nada de nada.
Otra cosa el pic con el que esta funcionando fue grabado con otro programador usb de los comerciales que me presto un compañero para grabar mi 18f255o con tu firmware.
Crees que si lo grabo con el clasico jdm se resuelva mi problema?


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 24, 2008)

Hola a todos esta es la version preliminar Eclipse V1.2


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 24, 2008)

Esta version tiene algunas modificaciones del Software, realice un cambio extremo del codigo, claro que eso no se nota ya que la interfaz grafica tiene pocas modificaciones.
El error que aparece como programador desconocido o algo parecido era por que el firmware anterior tenia cambiado los VID y PID y por eso el software no lo reconocia.

Ahora el firmware esta corregido y esta en la misma capeta adjunta.

Todabia no he podido corregir los errores de programacion del firmware


----------



## scientist (Jun 24, 2008)

soporta los atmel 89c51? como veo que soporta los atmega, pero aun no termino de leer las 48 paginas, saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 24, 2008)

Hola.
Los micros 89C51 solo se los programa mediante la programacion paralela. Los 89S52 soportan la programacion serial como los AVRs, pero he decidido no implementar la programacion para esos micros ya que son obsoletos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 24, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias eclipse por tu ayuda con el programador , la verdad que sos un groso


----------



## scientist (Jun 24, 2008)

tienes mucha razon, pero es que todavia los utilizan en mi facultad, a si ha de estar la escuela    bueno, la verdad que muchas gracias por compartir información tan importante, de verdad, y que dispositivos atmega soporta? sino es mucha molestia  ?  
a y tambien se me olvidaba preguntar, soporta el usb open hcd? por que me ha dado lata con otro programador,    otra vez muchas gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola.

Los AVRs que soporta son los que aparecen en el Software, yo lo he probado con el ATtiny26, Atmega 8 y Atmega16, funciona bien. 

La ventaja de este programador es que puedes probar en el mismo circuito y con eso te ahorras mucho tiempo y se hace mas facil el diseño de proyectos.

Solo soporta HID generic, como lo he probado en Win Vista, y funciona bien no veo por que cambiar a otro tipo de librerias, mientras siga funcionando bien.


----------



## scientist (Jun 25, 2008)

bueno, el solo hecho que pueda programar atmega es motivo suficiente para hacerlo, por lo que veo, lastima que mi lap tenga open hcd, pero no importa, lo hare, y mostrare mis resultados, quisiera probarlo con un atmega32, aver si lo aguanta, saludos y felicitaciones


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola a todos! Moyano Jonathan gracias por tu respuesta.
Hice el programador pero sólo me funciona en la facultad. En mi casa no me reconoce el dispositivo USB. Lo reconoció sólo las primeras veces. Ahora no más. 
En administrador de dispositivos me aparece como "dispositivo desconocido" y no en HID sino en USB (cuando reconoce algo lo pone en HID). Hablilité y deshabilite todo lo relacionado con USB y tampoco me funcionó. 
Alguna idea? Muchas gracias.


----------



## scientist (Jun 25, 2008)

checa que tipo de controlador usb tiene tu maquina, y que no sea ope hcd, saludos


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 25, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta scientist. Mi USB es VTI, tambíen prboé reinstalando los drivers. 
Espero no derivar el tema, pero me gustaría que el programador funcione en mi compu.
Gracias y espero su ayuda.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 25, 2008)

Cuando no se instale correctamete el DRIVE o sea en la forma de HID, desinstalen el drive y vuelvan a conectar. Eso me a sucedido muchas veces y realizando la desinstalacion he podido lograr que se instale el DRIVE correcto.

Tambien la version anterior tenia un error y por eso salida "Programador desconocido", esta version ya esta corregido ese problema


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola a todos , me he dado cuenta que la mayoría de las máquinas que vienen con open hcd tienen micros AMD. por que he probado la nueva version en maquinas con micros intel y con controladores de usb estandar mejorado y funciona sin ningun inconveniente.


----------



## scientist (Jun 25, 2008)

intereesante anotacion, efectivamente todas las amd tienen open hcd   
ni modos


----------



## gerberprieto (Jun 26, 2008)

No entiendo muy bien que es lo del driver del puerto USB eh estado mirando y mi portátil tiene openHCD como todo AMD , entonces se supone que con este no funciona el programador. Hay alguna forma de solucionar esto ...........?



Por otro lado lo del mini conector USB se supone que estaba al contrario pero cambiaste es firmware  y Software  a la versión 1.2 en esta versión eso esta corregido ósea que el PCB de la pagina no hay que invertir estos pines?



Gracias de antemano


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 26, 2008)

Una posible solución al problema de las máquinas con open hcd, sería comprar una placa pci de expansion de puertos usb 2.0, con lo cual solucionariamos el problema para máquinas de escritorio y para las laptop seria comprar un expansor de puertos usb 2.0 PCMIA, esta informaciónrmacon la lei en otro foro que trataba sobre un programador de pics por usb con el mismo problema. 
si estoy equivocado por favor corrijanme.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola a todos , me gustaria saber bien que diferencia hay entre los controladores de usb open hcd y los controladores de usb normal? ya que me parece insolito que un programador de excelentes caracteristicas como el eclipse no pueda ser utilizado en maquinas con ese tipo de controlador.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Sigo con mi problema en el puerto USB. En otras PCs funciona pero en la mía no.
Cómo puedo saber si mi USB es open HCD o de qué tipo es?
Perdón si es que me voy del tema del programador..
Saludos


----------



## cheoignacio (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola que tal, primero quiero agradecer a la gente de eclipse por este material tan interesante, Gracias, soy de venezuela y tengo una duda con respecto al quemador, he visto desde hace tiempo el material que ofrecen y me llama mucho la atensión, al realizar el montaje en el protoboard, el software me reconoce el quemador, incluso, la parte de tes de hardware me funciona bien, menos al tratar de generar los 13 voltios, ya que solo saca un maximo de 4.2 para la opcion de 13, saca 4.0 para la opcion de 5 y 0 para la opcion de 0. Aqui sacando conclusiones me imagino que por eso no logro quemar los pics, y otro problemita es que al darle a identificar dispositivo, se realiza la operacion pero al final me da un error y se me cierra en software, he visto y tratado de solucionar ese problema pero no he podido, por esa razon pido ayuda a cualquiera que sepa de esos problemas, Gracias de ante mano, primero foro que me registro porque me parecio muy interesante este programador. Saludos.

Por ultima pregunta, he visto que comentas que al colocar la ultima version (1.2) del software ibas a colocar la ultima del firmware, al bajar el firmware que dice 1.2 ( en la pagina) al revisar el .rar observo que el .hex tiene el mismo nombre que el primero ( 1.1 ), ese igual es el actualizado?


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 29, 2008)

Hola.

El problema del voltage puede ser por la bobina, verifica que sea de 220 uH, Hay bobinas que tienen una flanja dorada al final, y esas bobinas son de 22 uH.

La version del firmware es la misma ya que todabia no la he modificado, solo he actualizado el software


----------



## cheoignacio (Jun 29, 2008)

:-S ahora me sale otra duda, son 220uH o 220nH?
En las imagenes .jpg sale 220nH y en esquematico .pdf sale 220uH..... :-S


----------



## scientist (Jun 29, 2008)

es 220 uh


----------



## Nicomacoco (Jun 30, 2008)

Amigos, Muchísimas gracias por el trabajo que han llevado, ante la imposibilidad de pagar por un programador me aventuro a construirlo, y que mejor que esté en desarrollo y sea libre.
De nuevo muchísimas gracias por darme -y a todos- la posibilidad de aprender algo más.

 Estoy pronto a comprar los componentes para armarlo, tengo algunas dudas antes de hacerlo.
 ¿Cual armo, el reducido cierto?, si es así al parecer aun no sale el pcb con el selector de voltaje?

Para cargar el firmware voy a usar el jdm que sale en la página de Microexpert (http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/jdm.htm), ¿esta bien, me sirve?

Nunca antes he programado un pic, ni menos soldado uno así que tengan paciencia conmigo.

Gracias de nuevo, suerte muchachos.

chao


----------



## Nicomacoco (Jun 30, 2008)

ahh, me equivoco con eso del pbc sin selector de voltaje, pero por ahi vi un hardware hecho en eagle con dos selectores. y entonces cual va? cual me recomiendan...

de nuevo gracias...

chau


----------



## avenger17 (Jul 1, 2008)

hola eclipse como estas relamente me intereso mucho tu modelo de programador de pic tengo una duda talvez sea muy tonta la pregunta espero no molestarte quisiera saber qu tipo de conector usb usas en tu diseño gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola avenger17 para responder tu pregunta , el conector USB utilizado es del tipo B


----------



## anto_nito (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Esta es mi pequeña colaboracion con ustedes aunque no modifique el hardware que descargamos de la pagina de eclipse, lo unico que ifue añadirle el zocalo zif, todo lo dems esta igual. El switch sirve para seleccionar los pics de 40/28 pines y los de 18/8 pines, les aseguro que funciona al 100% el zocalo zif ya que es como yo lo tengo funcionando.
Otra cosa para grabar pics de 18/40 el switch debe estar hacia arriba y para los de 18/8 el sitch debe ir hacia abajo.
Para colocar pics de 40 la muesca o marca va hacia arriba y por logica los de 28 van hasta arriba.
Para colocar los de 9 pines se coloca en la parte baja del zocalo dejando un hueco libre, es decir no colocarlo hasta abajo sino dejar un lugar vacio. Por consiguiente para colocar los pics de 8 pines se ponen en la misma posicion donde se ponen los de 9.


----------



## anto_nito (Jul 3, 2008)

se me olvidaba agregar la parte de como van los puentes


----------



## avenger17 (Jul 3, 2008)

hola eclipse gracias por contestar mi anterios pregunta ahora tengo una duda mas, quisiera saber si con tu diseño de programador de pic puedo progrmar usando PBP gracias por tu atensión saludos


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola a todos estado probando la quemadora de eclipse ya tengo todo armado en proto pero no logro hacerla funcionar, ya probe con la version 1.2 y nada, medi los voltajes de los pines de programacion y estan bien estos son los resultados:

VPP = 11.59V
VDD = 4.87 V
Data = 4.9 V
Clock = 4.9V

solo los he probrado con el 16F877, 16F877A, 16F84A pero no logro nada, ademas cuando le doy reconecer el pic me sale el siguiente error





Cuando le doy leer dispositivo me sale otro error.





ademas probe programar los pics y no deja sacando otro error de escritura.

La configuracion de la computadora es:
Celeron 2.4Ghz
Windows Xp
Service Pack 2


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Ya voy a revisar los problemas de programacion. Reviza que las pruebas del hardare se relicen correctamente.

Yo lo probe con el 16F877A y si me funciono.

Con todo ya le voy ha dar una reviza.

Con respecto al PBP, ya voy ha realizar una adecuacion para que el programa se descarge directamente desde culaquier compilador.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola eclipse , quería saber porque en el programa eclipse v1.2 , si le cargo un programa aparece como eclipse v1.0?'


----------



## elensar (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola a todos! tengo un problema a la hora de programar el pic 18f2550, ya que lo estoy programando con otro programador y no se que datos hay que ponerle en la configuracion. El programa que utilizo es el winpic. Aluien me puede decir que debo seleccionar en la configuracion?

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 4, 2008)

elensar dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos! tengo un problema a la hora de programar el pic 18f2550, ya que lo estoy programando con otro programador y no se que datos hay que ponerle en la configuracion. El programa que utilizo es el winpic. Aluien me puede decir que debo seleccionar en la configuracion?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias!



Hola elensar el winpic debe actualizar la palabra de configuracion, la cual fue configurada a la hora de elaborar el programa del pic, ya sea en C o Basic. No se si el winpic tiene la opcion para deshabilitar esta opcion para que no la actulize. pero en la version que yo tengo si lo hace actuliza la palabra cada vez que cargas el .hex te dejo una foto para que veas la configuracion que me da a mi para que cheques con la tuya


----------



## elensar (Jul 5, 2008)

Gracias Pedro Pan!
No actualiza la configuracion cuando abres el archivo .hex por eso no sabia muy bien como configurarlo.
Probare y os cuento que tal funciona el programador!

Un saludo!


----------



## AndresH (Jul 6, 2008)

Saludos a todos, he leido el foro hace algun tiempo, ya realice mi programador gracias a Eclipse, muy buen aporte, tengo un laptop con procesador turion x2 y usb OpenHCD en windows vista, y el programador me ha funcionado bien con la version 1.1 de firmware, software y hardware. Pero en estos dias no me funcionó con un atmega8, las pruebas de hardware resultan bien. 
La pregunta es por qué no funcionará, el programador no muestra ningun error, pero al leer el micro muestra cosas diferentes a las que se supone que programe; no se si sea problema de configuración de los fusibles.

Que pena alargarme tanto, me podrian explicar cual es el mejor hardware que hay, porque segun pude ver en la ultima actualizacion de eclipse tengo la version reducida, podrian aclarame cual usar. Gracias a todos y continuen mejorando este buen proyecto.


----------



## kuropatula (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Al programar al PIC además verifica?

Otra consulta, si sólo voy a programar PICs de la línea 12, 16 y 18. Puedo mantener conectado el Vcc del PIC al 5V del USB siempre? Capás que esta pregunta es porque no sé para qué es el interruptor.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 7, 2008)

kuropatula dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Al programar al PIC además verifica?
> 
> ...



Los 5v si pueden estas conectados cuando programas un pic de 16 o 18 ya que cuando un micro entra a modo de programacion este voltaje no afecta en nada, ademas la quemadora conecta y desconecta este voltaje cuando programa el micro. 

Ahora para el interruptor este sirve si utilizas el ICSP y programas el micro en el circuito original para explicarme de otra forma programas el micro sin sacarlo de la placa donde esta origalmente por medio del ICSP (5 lineas necesarias para programacion) este interruptor te servira para conectar o desconectar los 5v. del programador si tu utilizas los 5 volts externos o sea los de la placa orignal sino utilizas los del programador.

Ahora si el programador hace la verificacion del codigo eso si deberia contestarlo eclipse. 

Saludos


----------



## QuimCri (Jul 10, 2008)

Como están, compañeros electrónicos.

Hace ya varios meses que pude conseguir que el programador que ha facilitado Eclipse funcionase en mi laptop, que tiene WinVista, con resultados maravillosos (para mi, pues ya no tenía que preocuparme por estar pegado al desktop con el programador paralelo para poder trabajar).

Sin embargo, algunos dias atrás intenté actualizar el firmware y el software del programador, pero para mi sorpresa ya no ha vuelto a funcionar. 

Primero cambié el software, pero tuve problemas pues este se "bloquea" cuando se programa, verifica, lee, etc... y finalmente Windows lo cierra. Pensé que era cuestión de cambiar el firmware, y así lo hice, pero ahora si ni siquiera funciona con la versión anterior de software.

*Por eso quisiera pedirle el favor a Eclipse o a alguno que tuviese lo que necesito, si me podrían facilitar la versión 1.0 de firmware (las primeras que se publicaron y en las que al conectar el programador los LEDs parpadeaban, y que acompañaban el software de misma versión), pues en estos momentos estoy bloqueado en mi trabajo, y estoy seguro que estas si trabajan adecuadamente en Vista.*

Además, quisiera comunicar, no se si ya lo han notado, que el estado del Watch Dog Timer reflejado en el programa Eclipse para el PIC16F84A (solo he visto este problema con este PIC, no se si otros presenten la misma situación) se encuentra invertido del estado real que se necesita al momento de programar. Esto es, cuando en la configuración aparece "WDT enabled" en realidad está deshabilitado, y visceversa. Esto se puede prestar para muchas confusiones...

Agradezco la atención de todos los foreros, y por supuesto, la ayuda de Eclipse para solucionar mi problema, porque en realidad necesito habilitar mi programador.


----------



## catkiller999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola QuimCri:

Aqui publico la version 1.0 del programador ECLIPSE con sus respectivo software y firmware.

Con respecto al WDT hasta el momento no me ha presentado falla alguna, mas sin embargo yo utlizo la ultima version de Firmware y Software publicada.


----------



## zagume (Jul 12, 2008)

pues bueno, de casualidad di con este proyecto, me encontraba tratando de hacer un "pickit" y una amiga me menciono sobre este grabador y por su sencillez me animé a implementarlo, he hecho una placa con concector icsp y bueno al conectar todo era alegria y felicidad hice las pruebas y los voltajes son correctos, pero al colocar el pic a grabar (un 18f84a), al intentar hacer que lo reconozca pasó que tengo el mismo error que tiene pedro_pan en el post #514, tengo una

Laptop Compaq:
AMD semprom
512Mb Memoria
3 puertos USB
Windows SP2

al probar la version 1.1 ya no me sale el error pero de igual forma al intentar reconocer mi pic me sale : "dispositivo desconocido", que debo hacer ? porfavor agradeceria a alguien o a ti eclipse me den una solucion porque tengo un concurso los primeros dias de agosto y no se que hacer sin grabador, de ante mano agradecer la ayuda q me puedan dar y a ti eclipse por poner a disposicion libre este valioso aporte para todo aquel que ve en los microcontroladores una util e importante herramienta


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 12, 2008)

Zagume , con respecto a tu problema , puede ser que tu programador esté fallando debido a detalles constructivos o a problemas con el controlador open HCD estandar de USB que traen las laptops compaq con micro AMD


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 12, 2008)

Pues a mi me aparece el mismo error que Zagume y no tengo el controlador open HCD, y no creo que sea problema de hardware.

tengo problemas al momento de reconecer el pic, leer y escribir. Al hacer la prueba del hardware desde el programa de programacion todo funciona bien, hasta se puede resetear micro desde el programa y hacer la verificacion de los pines de programacion.


----------



## zagume (Jul 12, 2008)

como dice el amigo pedro, todas las pruebas de hardware son correctas, y los voltajes igual, si puedo enviar comandos para estas verificaciones no veo porque no pueda escribir, y eso q he prbado la version 1.1 y la 1.2 pero nada que funciona, espero que puedan darme la ayuda necesaria y a celipse porfavor una forma en que tal vez ayudes, porque el pickit por ejemplo si funciona en mi laptop, solo que es muy costoso y dificil de conseguir por estos lares (Trujillo - Perú) y además me gustaria seguir aportando información a este proyecto para que salga adelante


----------



## elensar (Jul 14, 2008)

Pues yo tengo los mismos problemas con el mismo pic. Todavia no e tenido oortunidad de probar con otro. De todas formas cuando hago pruebas de hardware las tensiones son las correctas. Os seguire informaciónrmando.

Un saludo!^^


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 14, 2008)

yo ayer hize unas pruebas con el monitor del puerto usb y solo tiene habilitado para el programador 65mA ademas el 18F2550 envia siempre las tramas de comunicacion al computador yo no creo que el problema sea el controlador mas bien el soft de programador ya al hacer la verificacion de hardware todo funcion bien. No he podido medir la corriente que consume el programador aun. para ver si es suficiente los 65 mA que da el puerto.


----------



## afprog (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola compañeros soy noevo en el foro y tengo el programador en protoboard y tengo problemas y me gustaria ayudar en el tema soy programador y programo en c/c++y java ya tengo un poco de espariencia con estos pic y me gustaria ayudarles con el soft pero queria pre guntarle a ECLIPSE si es posible que comparta conmigo como comunica el pic con el pc (me refiero a que datos envia, si los envia en paquetes o individuales,que le envia para que prendo o apague, etc ) para sacar la vercion en c/c++ para ver si se solucionan algunos problemas y ademas utilizar los drivers de instalacion que la microchip nos da ya que creo que posiblemente tenga mas soporte.

saludos desde Bogota Colombia.
Att: Afprog


----------



## megajhonny (Jul 15, 2008)

oigan talvez esto se oiga repetido, pero tengo una preguntilla desde que he empezado a armar el circuito...

no puedo cambiar la bobina por alguna otra cosa... lo malo de vivir en mexico... o si alguien sabe algun otro metodo de obtener los 13 volts, se lo agradeceria, se me ocurria voltaje externo... pero bueno, ustedes diran ok?

gracias por la ayuda brindada, i eclipse felicidades ijin, un saludo desde mexico!


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 15, 2008)

Bueno creo que no habria mucho problema en ese asunto de la bobina puedes reciclar, yo compre hace algunos dias una placa de un monitor usado y le sacado casi todo, desde bobinas de varios valores, disipadores de calor, reguladores y una infinidad de capacitores. Ademas de eeprom serial.

Asi que podrias buscarte un mercadito me debo de imaginar que debe de haber alguno por ahi y te apuesto que encuentras la bobina que tu buscas.

Por cierto el monitor era digital.

Saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola a todos.

No he podido postear por que no he tenido mucho tiempo ya que he estado realizando otros proyectos.

Estoy preparando de nuevo, la version del programador ENIGMA, proto subire los archivo, con eso tenemos mas PICs para programar.

Con respecto a la ayuda ofrecida, creo que va a ser dificil por que no pienso liberar el codigo fuente, ya que se encesita del Software (Que esta echo en Visual C++) y Firmware (Que esta echo en C), los dos codigos trabajan en conjunto y sincronizadamente. 

Si desean saber como esta echo, uso el principio de funcionamiento del PICKIT2, el cual es un programador de libre distribucion y codigo abierto.


----------



## megajhonny (Jul 15, 2008)

ijate que si... el unico problema es que se me hace dificil encontrar las bobinas, debido a que casi nunca he visto una ¬¬... aunque mira, acabo de ir a una electronica... ahi encontre que una señora vende unas de 20MH ? a que se referira con la M?

le pongo esa? a ver que sucede? o uso asi como dije, una alimentacion externa, simplemente en la base de algun transistor aplico la salidas de las patitas de programancia?

saludos! y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 15, 2008)

megajhonny dijo:
			
		

> ijate que si... el unico problema es que se me hace dificil encontrar las bobinas, debido a que casi nunca he visto una ¬¬... aunque mira, acabo de ir a una electronica... ahi encontre que una señora vende unas de 20MH ? a que se referira con la M?
> 
> le pongo esa? a ver que sucede? o uso asi como dije, una alimentacion externa, simplemente en la base de algun transistor aplico la salidas de las patitas de programancia?
> 
> saludos! y gracias por la ayuda



pues me imagino que debe de ser de 20mH (20 mili henrios) pues con esa no creo que llegues al voltaje del vpp pero deberias de probar a ver que voltaje consigues con esa.

aqui te dejo una foto, con estas son mas que suficientes para que funcionen el codigo de colores es casi parecido al de resistencias


----------



## LokoMX (Jul 17, 2008)

louis3x0 dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta:
> Lista de Componentes de la version Reducida, a pedido de jacasu: *<<=== en donde lo encuentro?*
> 
> 1	X-Tal:	20MHz
> ...



buen día, tengo las dudas antes mencionadas, haber si alguien me puede ayudar... se lo agradecería... p


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 17, 2008)

hola locomx, a que te refieres con "donde lo encuentro"


----------



## Pedro Pan (Jul 17, 2008)

LokoMX dijo:
			
		

> louis3x0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 17, 2008)

Mira locomx, la bobina es de 220uH, el PIC18F2550 es el cerebro del programador
el cable es el que esta en el archivo
con respecto al Switch 3 Estados podes utilizar una regleta de 4 contactos y un jumper , si no conseguis el switch.

bueno espero que esta aclaración sea de tu ayuda.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 17, 2008)

Esta es la regleta a la cual me refiero , que la publicó eclipse en la 1 hoja del tema


----------



## chapin (Jul 17, 2008)

no se si alguien a grabado un pic 12f675 pues yo no logro programar uno que tengo
enpieza a grabar y luego aparece error al escribir. gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## LokoMX (Jul 17, 2008)

entonces el pic a programar en donde va?

a que versión reducida se refieren? es que ya me di vueltas y vi varios...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 18, 2008)

Hola locomx, esta es la version reducida:


----------



## elensar (Jul 19, 2008)

Bueno pues ya he echo mas pruebas y he conseguido que funcione correctamente! El problema venia en los pines de alimentacion del jumper que lo tenia mal colocado por eso no me reconicia los pics!

Gracias Eclipse por el programador y a todos los que habeis echo posible esto! Un saludo!^^


----------



## mario90210 (Jul 21, 2008)

Está bueno tu ensamblado, sólo una duda...
¿Cómo y en donde dispondrías una conexión ICD?, se usa mucho últimamente y es creo para transmisión de datos, y cómo dispondrías esto para un pic como el 18F4550.
Gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## jhon364 (Jul 22, 2008)

hola eclipse.

y que software de programación utilizaste.

ICPROG?

o cual utilizas? dime. Estoy a punto de hacer tu programador solo quiero estar seguro del software.


----------



## afprog (Jul 22, 2008)

me disculpo, eclipse no me explique bien, lo que yo quiero es hacer un programa en c que sea compatible con el hardware desarrollado por ustedes y no pretendo que liberes el codigo ni mucho menos ya que como programador se el trabajo que esto conlleva, lo que pretendo es que me ayuden dandome información sobre como (desde mi programa en c en el pc ) le envio los datos para que el los interprete correctamente.

me rrefiero es hacer algo parecido como se hiso con el pic usb de j1m en hobbypic.com que se desarrollo un firware pero varios softwars con diferenter lenguages de programacion (vc++,vb,c++,etc).

gracias de antemano y si ustedes quieren lo podemos poner open source.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Si deseas eso te puedo ayudar y creo que los miembros del foro también lo harán.

Pero deberías dar tú, la iniciativa y abrir un nuevo tema en el foro y publicar ahí el inicio de tu trabajo, de ahí cada uno de los miembros que deseen participar harán su aporte.

Cuando vea el trabajo y el código que tengas ahi me sumare y daré mis opiniones, ideas y todo lo que pueda aportar.

Para las personas que deseen hacer su programador, lo primero que deberían saber es programar y ahí cuando sepan sabrán que lenguaje de programación usar.!

En mi pagina ahí existen 2 enlacen de programadores que vienen con el código fuente, no es necesario que yo les indique como hacer o que lenguaje de programación usar, eso depende del nivel de programación que ustedes sepan.


----------



## picrocker (Jul 26, 2008)

Saludos a todos, estaba buscando un programador de PIC y este se ve bastante completo, principalmente por los PIC soportados que son algunos de los que consigo por donde vivo... 

Despues les comento...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola a todos  

Para todos los que nececitaban el pcb del programador en PCBwizard, aqui se los dejo como había prometido, pero antes tengo que aclarar uno temas.

1° - El pcb lo he modificado solamente para programar microcontroladores PIC, ya que son los únicos que manejo. Para poder programar atmel habrá que agregar las 2 resistencias que faltan.

2° - Para los que no consiguen leds bicolores , he puesto 3 leds indicadores.

3° - la resistencia de 2K2 que está en el esquema reducido original, la he cambiado por una de 1k, para que la corriente de VPP, sea más alta , ya que me dió buenos resultados en el protoboard.

4° - A la placa le he colocado mi sello, W.M , pero esto no quiere decir que el diseño original sea de mi autoria , yo lo único que hice fue transladar el diseño a pcbwizard, modificando algunas cosas.

5° - La parte del impreso donde va la bobina le he modificado los pads , para que entre mi bobina redonda tipo capacitor.

6° - he aumentado el capacitor de VPP a 100uF 25v , porque vi en post anteriores que algunos le dió buenos resultados.

7° - he cambiado las resistencias limitadoras de los leds a 470R ya que con las de 1k no les llegaba la suficiente corriente (probado)

- Le quisiera pedir a eclipse que revisara mis modificaciones para ver que no me haya equivocado en nada y si tiene tiempo que revise el impreso para ver que no tenga errores, yo ya lo revisé pero algo se me puede haber escapado.  

PD: revisen bien antes de armar, espero que les sirva


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 27, 2008)

Les dejo tambíen el programador ART2003, para programar el PIC18F2550 en modo LVP
(Low voltaje programming) con el winpic800.
El pcb está hecho en pcbwizard. Incluyo la lista de materiales y el articulo del programador en pdf
donde sale explicado para que sirve (inglés)






pd: no lo he probado , pero en cuanto lo arme les cuento


----------



## asherar (Jul 28, 2008)

Buenas !

Para los adeptos de los pic, y para quienes andan con ganas de implementar algo con USB, les dejo este enlace. 
Es una primera versión de la traducción al castellano (o a mi mejor "espanglish") de la nota de aplicación AN956. 
Los nombres de las funciones y las variables, así como algunas palabras de la jerga informática no las traduje para no distorsionar demasiado el texto. 

Para los que quieran controlar la fidelidad de la traducción, en la cabecera del texto está el enlace a la nota original. 
Aclaro que es una primera traducción, hecha en una tarde, por lo que agradeceré cualquier corrección o comentario, en especial sobre frases que resulten no muy transparentes, a fin de 
lograr entre todos un mejor aporte para la comunidad del foro. 

Desde ya gracias !


----------



## hara-kiri (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola Eclipse, despues de leer las 53 paginas y par de semanas, he podido montar el Esquema reducido. Funciona correctamente, aunque el transistor q5 (el pnp) no realiza bien la funcion de alimentacion/reseteado, porque esta invertido la salida VDD.  A ver si me puedes confirmar lo que digo o no.

Si puedes poner los ficheros PROTEL del esquema reducido para poder arreglarlo, te lo agredecería, ya que solo es cambiarlo por un npn y darle la vuelta a la resistnc y al condensador.


----------



## AngelGris (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en este foro y me trajo hasta aquí una duda...

¿Alguien intentó borrar y/o regrabar un PIC16F628/628A que estuviera previamente grabado con CodeProtect por medio del Eclipse? Hago extensible esta pregunta a cualquier tipo de PIC.
Es decir, si intentaron borrar y/o regrabar algún PIC que estuviera con CodeProtect.

Pregunto eso porque tenía grabado un 628 con CodeProtect y lo intenté borrar con el WinPic8oo v3.63c (usando una especie de ProPic2 como programador) y no pude. Tampoco pude con el IC-Prog 1.05D. Sólo me deja con el IC-Prog 1.05F.

Ahora estoy por cambiar de PC y la idea es mudar a un programador USB y el Eclipse es el que me está gustando....

Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Gracias por las modificaciones y aportes que estan haciendo al programador. Tambein me encuentro haciendo unas correscciones al soft y firm.

Con respecto a los esquematicos, por un error borre los archivos y solo dispongo de los archivos que se encuentran en la pagina.

En los proximos dias subire una nueva version del programador.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 28, 2008)

hola hara - kiri

quería saber a que te referís con :

"Funciona correctamente, aunque el transistor q5 (el pnp) no realiza bien la funcion de alimentacion/reseteado, porque esta invertido la salida VDD. A ver si me puedes confirmar lo que digo o no. "      

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## hara-kiri (Jul 28, 2008)

nelsonnu dijo:
			
		

> Lo primero que tengo que decir, mil y mil gracias a eclip-se por tan grandioso programador, además tambien muchísimas gracias a  f-point ya que a colaborado mucho con la causa.
> ....
> lo que comento f_point es cierto, en el voltaje Vdd si le damos probar en test de hardware da 5 voltios sin marcar la casilla y 0 voltios marcando la casilla, al intentar programar o leer así el programador no funciona, pero con mis sencillos conocimientos me atreví a hacer una prueba la cual es la siguiente:
> cambie el transistor Q5 el cual es un 2n3906 por el 2n3904 y el colector lo puse a Vcc y el emisor a tierra de esta forma si sirve el Vdd y lo mejor de todo no hay que cambiar el firmware, con esta configuracion fué que programé el pic18f2550 y no tuve ningun problema el resultado fué excelente.
> Saludos


 pag 36. 

ME referia a esto, yo intente hacer el cambio pero no m funciona. De todas formas me he dado cuenta que nose si es por la protoboard, pero si en la prueba d hardware ademas de activar VDD activo CLK o DATA, se me acoplan esas tensiones.  Lo que he hecho al final es conectar directamente la pata de alimentacion VDD del Pic a VCC (5V del USB). Si alguien más puede confirmar si se arregla, seria d ayuda.

Supongo que Eclipse ya arreglará el problema, pero por lo que mirando las tensiones , cuando en la Prueba de Hardware, se desactiva VDD ( o sea queremos un RESET), el PIC saca por la patilla 17 un '0',   y cuando VDD=activado   saca un '1',  pero al estar usando el PNP en emisor comun, pues estamos invirtiendo y por eso no funciona correctamente. por lo que:
Eclipse, simplemente "negando" esas salidas, o sea que si queremos VDD=0V, el pic deba sacar un '1'  y asi tendremos el reset con el pnp, mientras si activamos el VDD con el tick de la casilla, el pic saque un '0' y por lo tanto se alimente con 5V. Nose si los tiros van por ahí.    Asi no habría que cambiar ningun transistor ni el PCB.  

Aun así, mis felicitaciones por tu inmenso trabajo , esfuerzo y dedicación.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 28, 2008)

ok, gracias hara - kiri por la respuesta. ya voy a ver si me fijo como solucionar el problema cambiando de transistor por un 2n3904, aunque tenes razón por lo del firmware.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 28, 2008)

mirá hara - kiri , esta es mi posible solución con 2 transistores npn 2n3904 conectados como inversores de señal, aunque un cambio en el firmware sería lo mejor ya que con esta solución habría que cambiar el pcb , lo que resulta inpráctico.


----------



## chip986 (Jul 28, 2008)

hola eclipse
te felicito por tu magnifico esfuerzo que has realizado por tan grandioso programador que os ha servido a muchos especialmente a los que estamos en el mundo de la electronica y el cuento de los microcontroladores.
mi pregunta es la siguiente: el conector o switch que controla el zocalo universal para todos los micros en tu circuito impreso, en si que es lo que controla?
sera el reset que se suichea para no dañar los micros o que es lo que tiene que cambiar (dato, clock, vdd, reset)?

gracias y muchos exitos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola a todos de vuelta ,  acá les tengo el esquema del programador , en su versión reducida pero modificada para su buen funcionamiento.
Las modificaciones que le realizé son las siguientes:

1 - incorporé 2 resistencias de 220R para la protección del puerto USB del PC
2 - Le diseñé otra etapa para el control de VDD 

Eclipse si puedes verificá que mi diseño esté correcto y no hallan errores.

Espero ansioso la nueva versión del programador


----------



## hara-kiri (Jul 29, 2008)

Hola Moyano, me podrias decir que programa usasta para hacer los .lvw para poder abrirlos?  
Tb de todas formas te agradeceria que hicieses una captura en bmp/jpg, como en la otra subida que hiciste, asi cualquier persona podria verlo.  Gracias de antemano por la solucion que aportas, especialmente lo del USB pk nose si podriamos llegar a joder el puerto si el consumo es muy alto.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 29, 2008)

hola hara - kiri mira el programa es livewire que viene con el pcb wizard 
igual aca te dejo la inmagen que capture aunque no se ve muy bien 

lo de la resitencia en el puerto usb es una proteccion que vi en una placa madre de notebook y tambien lo vi en la plaquetita de un pendrive asi que me dispuse a hacer lo mismo para este circuito.

me estaba fijando hara - kiri, que como vos tuviste problemas con el vdd del programador , podrias quitar esa parte del circuito y usar directamente vcc para la programacion porque en otros programadores no la utilizan y lo pueden programar igual al pic


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 29, 2008)

Hola a todos , queria saber si alguien tiene el esquema de como son las conexiones para un zocalo zif , ya que en el post 49 no aparece , solo aparece la foto del pcb pero no entiendo como lo ha implentado anto_nito 

si lo consigo , voy a hacer el pcb completo version reducida con zocalo zif en pcb wizard para una mayor comodidad a la hora de programar

ademas tengo ganas de implementar una targeta de desarrollo para microcontroladores de 40 pines que integre este programador y asi tendriamos un equipo para desarrollar proyectos utilizando el programador por usb de eclipse


----------



## megajhonny (Jul 30, 2008)

que ondas, aqui molestando de nuevo, fijense que ya obtube 12v con una bobina hechiza, pero ando viendo que con 1k igual puedo obtenerlo... pero fijense que lo curioso del caso es que tengo un problema, no se si es por problema de firm, problema de driver, nose... el caso es el siguiente...

cuando conecto el pin data, del micro 18f2550 el programador, soldandoloa mi placa, o a un cable, o lo que sea!, el programador me deja de funcionar, como si se reseteara, muy curioso, cuando lo desconecto o simplemente esta desoldado, el programador fonuncia!, me refiero al pin 26 que manda la señal data al pic a programar... i seme hace tan extraño, digo, no se si a ustedes les ha pasado... pero en mi caso, me esta dando problema, ya que cada que le conecto algo, para poder programar, seme resetea el programador, i no me deja hacer nada, ademas deberia de tener aun que sea una señal del pin, i conel multimetro ni eso, no haio nada, pense, talvez es por que son frekuencias pekeñas, pero ps la del clock si la veo, i ademas  cuando le  pongo el tick de el tester dentro del programa, va de 0 a 5v el clock, tons!

que le pasara a mi programador! sera que cargue mal el firm?o sera que estoi aterrizando el pin en algun otro lado? donde! por que no se ve, o almenos yo creo asi, aver si añado una imagen despues, para que lo chequen, saludos, a ver si alguien tiene un problemilla similar resuelto pa que me de un tip

bye!


----------



## scientist (Jul 30, 2008)

que buen aporte ha hecho el amigo Alejandro Sherar, gracias por tan importante información, saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola a to2s

Le queria pedir a Moyano Jonathan que publicara las imagenes del esquematico y PCB ya que no dispongo del PCB Wizard.

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola eclipse acá te dejo lo que nececitas


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola a todos acá les dejo la 2° versión del PCB modificado para su correcto funcionamiento.

 - Al PCB lo dejo en formato .bmp para abrirlo con el paint e imprimirlo y también el diseño original hecho en PCBwizard.

- las modificaciones son las siguientes:

- He añadido 2 resistencias de protección del puerto usb.
- He modificado la etapa de control de VDD para su correcto funcionamiento con la versión actual del firmware y sofware.

Ademas de esto pongo a disposición de eclipse y de todos los demás los siguientes archivos:

Archivo RAR, que contiene:

- Distribución de componentes 2° versión
- Esquema reducido (modificado) 2° versión (se ve bien) formato .bmp
- Esquema reducido (modificado) 2° versión archivo de livewire
- posible solución 2° versión del control de vdd formato .bmp
- posible solución 2° versión del control de vdd archivo de livewire

Espero que todo esto les sea de ayuda para construir el programador


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2008)

Antes que nada las resistencias de protección del puerto USB tienen que ser de 22 ohm
me acabo de dar cuenta , perdón por la equivocación


----------



## AngelGris (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola Moyano Jonathan, creo que hay un error en el esquemático que está dentro del archivo "posible solucion 2.rar".

Allí hay un C5 de 100nF, (que en teoría parecería ir como filtro de la VCC que proviene del puerto USB) pero según el esquema queda conectado en paralelo a un cable o pista. Me imagino que la intención de la ubicación de C5 es que quede en paralelo con C4 (el de 47 uF).

Aprovecho para volver a preguntar si alguien pudo borrar o regrabar un PIC con CodeProtect mediante este programador


----------



## anto_nito (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola a todos y sigo felicitando a eclipse por su excelente programador. 
A continuacion le dejo imagenes de mi programador e-clipse funcionando al 100 y con una bobina que trae el numero 272 marcado.
Añado una imagen de mi programador y su respectivo PCB que incluye un zocalo universal.
Comento que este zocalo solo es para los pic. Ya que no tengo ningun ATMEL, Pero si quisieran programarlos pues Le deje Los pines para hacerlo, tal y como estan en el diseño original.
Lo unico fue que modifique un poco El hardware que ya muchos tenemos.
El interruptor que se ve es para elegir los PIC de 28/40 y 8/18 pines
Despues agrego la imagen de como se colocan en el zocalo para ser programados.
Para los de 28/40 no hay problema por que se colocan con la muesca o marca hacia donde esta la palanca del zocalo y el switch en su respectiva posicion.
Si analizn un poquito el PCB ustedes sabran como colocar sus pics.
Aclaro que he programado todos mis pic's utilizando este programador con zocalo zif
(PIC16F84,16F628,16F877,12F675,16F876,18F2550)
El 18F2550 lo programe y no hacia nada al conectarlo, no se que haya pasado, hasta pense que el programador lo habia dañado pero no fue asi.
Lo que hice fue borrarlo y reprogramarlo con el programador serial JDM y listo.
Cuando volvi a programarlo con el programador e-clipse ya funciono perfectamente.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2008)

Quedó excelente tu programador anto_nito, muy buena terminación tu placa.
Ahora voy a implementar el zócalo ZIF que pusiste vos para que la placa que yo hice lo tenga.
A la primera no entendía como lo habías hecho pero ahora si.

Lo de la bobina yo tambíen tengo una así pero marcada con .471  no se que signifique exactactamente ese tipo designación pero ya lo voy a averiguar.

Para el amigo angel-gris tenés razón ya corregí los errores que me mostraste acá posteo las correcciones.


----------



## AngelGris (Jul 30, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la bobina yo tambíen tengo una así pero marcada con .471  no se que signifique exactactamente ese tipo designación pero ya lo voy a averiguar.
> 
> Para el amigo angel-gris tenés razón ya corregí los errores que me mostraste acá posteo las correcciones.



Antes que nada, gracias por contestar ya que no sabía si mis mensajes eran visibles o no...

Respecto al tema de las bobinas.... Yo usé un PIC para manejar un sintonizador de TV. Como esos sintos necesitan 33V utilizé una salida del PIC como osciladora y exitaba a un TR que manejaba a una bobina. De la misma manera que el programador genera la VPP. 
Probé distintas bobinas sacadas de monitores (las que se usan en la etapa PWM de los mismos) y con todas obtuve los mismos buenos resultados, ya que la tensión la termina dando el zener (en el caso de tu esquema, el D6).
Con lo que hay que tener cuidado es con la tensión que se genera justo en el terminal de colector del transistor. Que no llegue a quemar al mismo y que no sobrepase la tensión del capacitor C7


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2008)

Es verdad Angel gris no me percate de eso , ahora lo voy a tener en cuenta ya que en una de esas armo todo y se me quema por un capacitor o transistor mal calculado.
Yo en este momento estoy desarrollando una placa de desarrollo para PIC's de 40 pines , que en una de esas dentro de unas semanas termino ya que el estudio llama nuevamente luego de las vacaciones, esta placa dispone de alimentación con transformador así que la parte de generación de los +13v de programación la voy a hacer mediante reguladores de tensión para no cargar al puerto usb. además voy a ver si trato de hacer que la placa tenga bajo consumo para implementarla en un microbot movil , en fin primero me quiero cersiorar que el programador me funcione y luego voy a armar la placa de desarrollo.


----------



## Doniga (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Soy nuevo en este foro y estoy muy interesado en fabricar el programador de eclipse (gran aporte compadre!).

Eso sí tengo una duda existencial, lo que pasa es que han salido tantas versiones que ya no sé cual armar. Si armo la que sale en la página http://www.eclip-se.es.tl/Eclipse.htm va a funcionar?

He escuchado de algunos errores o correcciones con respecto a unas resistencias y girar o cambiar un transistor ... si armo alguna versión anterior voy  a tener problemas?

Otra cosa, disculpen la ignorancia, lo que pasa es que yo siempre he ocupado el eagle para hacer las pcbs, sin embargo en los archivos de anto_nito hay un archivo con extensión pcb, con qué programa lo abro? Lo más probable es que sea con el Protel pero no lo he podido conseguir.

El otro día bajé el Proteus que quizás sirve pero no he tenido tiempo de instalarlo.

Disculpen lo extenso,
Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2008)

hola doninga mirá la ultima version que publique del programador (version reducida tiene que andar) está el pcb en paint como en pcb wizard


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2008)

hola anto_nito tienes el pcb de tu programador en protel o pcb wizard, por que en esta foto no veo uno de los pienes y no se que lo que hay conectado alli debido a un cartel que lo interrumpe.


----------



## Doniga (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola Moyano,

Me quedan algunas dudas ... se supone que en la versión "inicial" Vdd vale 5 V cuando RC6 del PIC se va a tierra, sin embargo con tu modificación se necesitan 5 V en RC6 del PIC para que en Vdd hayan 5 V, es decir habría una lógica inversa. Está hecha esa modificación en el Firmware?

Otra cosa, si fabrico el diseño original funciona igual no?

Ahh, les cuento que estoy rehaciendo todo en eagle, para lo que utilizan ese programa, así no van a tener problemas con escalar las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Doniga (Jul 31, 2008)

Otra cosa, 

Creo que no es necesario poner los condensadores C4 y C5, con uno solo basta.

En vez de poner dos en paralelo es mejor poner uno sólo más grande, así que estabiliza más la tensión entre Vcc y Gnd.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola a todos 

Mira acá esta mi explicación de la modificación que le hice al control de vdd, espero que eclipse tambíen la lea así me dice si está bien o mal lo que modificado , también está el tema de los capacitores.  

La versión original todavía no la implemento , yo armé un pcb perforado que anduvo bien pero despúes se me presentaron algunos problemas que puse alli por la pag 42 mas o menos y que luego no se volvieron a presentar en la versión 1.2

lo de las placas en Eagle me parece perfecto, ya que hay algunos que no poseen el pcb wizard


----------



## anto_nito (Jul 31, 2008)

Perdon no me habia fijado que estaba un cartel ocultando algunos pines.
Por cierto en la foto donde estan los puentes necesario que lleva hay una tira de agujero dondeno se solda nada ni siquiera se deben hacer los agujeros al hacer la placa. Estos solo me sirvieron para poder agregar las lineas de conexion del pcb eclipse al zocalo zif. 
Agrego la foto correcta del pcb. y otra mas del lado de las pistas de mi programador.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 31, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por tu aporte, ahora voy a implementar el zócalo para mi modelo de PCB + Lista de materiales + foto para saber donde va c/PIC + esquemático y lo voy a postear


----------



## Doniga (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahhh Muchas Gracias Moyano, lo que pasa es que había visto los otros archivos, que tenían la lógica invertida, sin embargo con esta modificación queda bien.

Entiendo tu explicación sobre las capacitancias, sin embargo hay que recordar que una capacitancia es un filtro pasa bajos, por lo tanto el trabajo que pueda hacer la capacitancia de 100nF para matar el ripple de una frecuencia baja, también lo puede hacer la capacitancia de 100uF por ejemplo. Es decir que sólo basta con una, la más grande.

Z=1/jwc tonces con 100uF y por ejemplo 100kHz, Z tendrá una magnitud de 0,016 Ohms, imagínate cuanto vale para una frecuencia menor, por ejemplo 1kHz  sería 0,00016 Ohms, etc.

Saludos,
Que estén bien.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Esta interesante la colaboracion que hacen del programador, asi me animan a seguir mejorando el soft y firm. Ahora estoy corrigiendo algunas cosas comentadas por f_point. 

Y ya me estoy animando a subir la version del programador Enigma, para que tambien sea de libre distribucion. Compatible con el hardware de Eclipse-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 31, 2008)

tenes razón doninga , lo voy a tener en cuenta gracias por la colaboración.

Eclipse estaría buenisimo, que pusieras el programador enigma. Igual me gustaría saber que diferencias hay con respecto al programador eclipse , en cuanto a funcionamiento, pics soportados, etc desde ya gracias por aportar todo el tiempo y trabajo que el desarrollo de esto inplica.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola.

El programador Enigma, es el clon del Pickit2, soporta la mayoria de familias de PICs.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 31, 2008)

OK , Gracias por la información eclipse osea que va  a soportar todos los pic del pickit 2 y va a utilizar el hardware ya existente del programador eclipse no cierto?

Bueno dentro de poco voy a publicar mi versión final del programador eclipse en pcb wizard + zócalo ZIF con lo cual va a ser mucho más comodo programar. Además también voy a publicar la lista de materiales con el precio de fabricación de la placa + el esquema reducido con las modificaciones necesarias y si este fin de semana armo el programador también posteo las fotos.


----------



## Doniga (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola a Todos,

Por lo que vi, en ningún esquemático sale el pin1 (VPP o MCLR) del PIC18F2550 conectado a Vcc a través de una resistencia, normalmente se utiliza una de 3,3 KOhms pero no tiene que ser exacto.

Les dejo los archivos del esquemático y el PCB en eagle del programador.

Hay un archivo normal (o inicial) y otro algo más reducido en tamaño (sólo un mejor orden de los elementos). Sin embargo sólo uno de ellos (el sin malla) le conecté las tierras, ya que los otros los diseñé con una malla que une toda la tierra a través de la tarjeta. Apreten donde dice "Ratsnest" dentro del editor de PCBs y se darán cuenta de lo que les digo.

Espero que les sea de ayuda y si lo mejoran súbanlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Doniga (Ago 1, 2008)

Quizás les puede servir esto tb.

Saludos.

PD: Estos PDFs están a escala 1 a 1 para imprimir en tamaño Carta.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola doninga no sale el pin 1 a mclr ya que no lo usa tiene reset interno


----------



## Doniga (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola Moyano,

Pero si lo puse no hay problema? O mejor lo elimino?

Moyano, por si acaso mi nombre es doniga no doninga.

Espero que sigamos expandiendo este tema hasta que quede perfecto.

He visto que para programar por primera vez el PIC18F2550 se usa el programador JDM, pero tengo un problema, no poseo en este momento de los diodos zener que dice en la página http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/jdm.htm.

Entonces quería preguntar si es que da lo mismo que utilice unos zener más grandes y le quite voltaje con diodos normales para llegar a los 12 o 13 volts que necesita el pin MCLR/VPP para programación.

Por favor, me podrían confirmar los voltajes de programación (12 V) y el de Vdd (5 V según yo).

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola a todos , como están 

perdon no había visto bien que era doniga 

Mirá para mi los voltajes optimos para la programacion son Vcc = 5v y Vpp = 13.2 v

En cuanto al programador , lo mejor es usar el ART2003 ya que utiliza la programación por puerto paralelo y no requiere alimentación para la generacion del voltaje vpp, ya que programas al PIC por LVP (Low voltaje programming).

Yo deje unas paginas atras el post del circuito y del pcb en pcbwizard, que tenes que revizar para ver que no tenga errores.

En cuanto al programador jmd nunca lo he utilizado antes, solo he programado con el PROPIC2, que es por puerto paralelo.

espero que te sirva   

El pin 1 lo puedes dejar libre o conectado con una resistencia de 4.7k a vcc.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 2, 2008)

Me falto algo . quería saber eclipse si vas a modificar el control de vdd en el firmware nuevo o vas a modificar directamente el hadware , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## FRYCK (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola  a  todos   los  amigos  foristas   la  presente  era  para  pedirle a  eclipse  si  podía  anexar   al   software  para poder  programar  el  y 18f452    de antemano  muchas  gracias   y felicitaciones  por  tan  buen  programador  ya lo  arme  y  funciona muy bien 
Para los  que le  sirva  un muy  bueno y económico  programador serial Multi PIC Programmer 5V2  lo encuentran  en   http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html


----------



## Doniga (Ago 3, 2008)

Les cuento que hice el grabador JDM, hice algunos cambios para poder tener 12 V en VPP al momento de programar, ya que no me resultaba con el diseño que hay en la página que sale en este foro.

Resulta que logré tener voltaje de programación (12V), en la pantalla indica como si estuviera grabando, sin embargo al terminar arroja un error de comparación entre escritura y lectura.

Definitivamente no sé qué pasó, intenté algunos cambios más, pero definitivamente no me grabó, o me grabó pero no lee bien, no tuve tiempo el viernes de probarlo.

Si alguien tiene algún dato para poder programar el 18F2550 que me lo informe por favor, porque sino me quedo sin este gran programador.

Saludos,
Muchas Gracias.

PD: Hace un tiempo fabriqué el grabador que sale  en la página de pablín, pero me sale el mismo error. Incluso me tuve que conseguir  un computador antiguo ya que no sirve el adaptador USB a Paralelo.


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2008)

1.- En una nota de Michrochip lei que los programadores comerciales prueban programar 
a 3 voltajes distintos de Vpp cercanos a 13.5 V. Pero siempre ví que el valor nominal 
era 13.5 V. Los tres valores difieren en muy poco, pero no llegan a 12 V.

2.- Nunca pude programar a bordo. Por más que le pongo las resistencias que dice 
la nota, me fracasa la grabación. 
Si le dejo las patitas RB6 y RB7 flotantes entonces anda todo Ok. 

3.- De la programación a 5 V solo sé que hay que mandarle a tierra el RB3. 

4.- Mi experiencia es con EpicWin V4.x y PicStartPlus (actualizado) y con los PICS 
12C671, 12F675, 16F84 y 16F873/6/6A. Ahora me estoy por largar con el 16F877. 

Lo siento si son más dudas que certezas.  

Un abrazo !


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 4, 2008)

aca les dejo un programador para el pic18f2550


----------



## nelsonnu (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola eclipse me parece muy bueno que puedas subir el enigma, ya que tendriamos un kit de desarrollo de proyectos mucho más extenso, si necesitas alguna prueba o ayuda con dicho programador con gusto trataré de colaborarte, es muy bueno que tu programador haya tenido tanat acogida, saludos


----------



## electrogomez (Ago 4, 2008)

Moyano, te agradezco mucho el archivo, lo construí pero me tira error apenas pongo "programar" quizás puede ser porque el hex está sin LVP.

Igual yo después de cargar el hex en el winpic800 le cambio el fuse a LVP pero no sé si lo está cambiando internamente.

Estoy a punto de rendirme, jajaja
Saludos.


----------



## FRYCK (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola  a  todos   en esta paguina  encuentran  un programador  jdm  modificado  muy  bueno  que  programa  ese  y  muchos  micros  mas  quiza te sirva  es seguro que  funciona   programador serial Multi PIC Programmer 5V2 lo encuentran en http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html


----------



## FRYCK (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola  a todos   arme   el  programador  eclipse  con  el   diseño  en  Eagle  de  Andrés D  que  se  encuentra   en  este  hilo.

Programador eclipse 1.1 + ICSP_eagle.zip


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola yo también lo armé ayer y me funciono mal . Ahora me voy a fabricar el gtp lite que es por el puerto paralelo ya que hay muchos amigos que lo tienen y les funciona perfecto para la linea de pic 18fxx5x. pronto voy a colgar el diseño de este programador en pcb wizard + esquema y voy a postear mi diseño del programador eclipse con zócalo zif para que todos puedan armarlo . lo que pasa es que ahora se me terminaron las vacaciones de invierno y el estudio llama  nuevamente


----------



## Doniga (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

sin querer escribí mi mensaje desde la cuenta de mi compañero de trabajo "electrogomez", así que la respuesta de más arriba era mia, jeje.

Les cuento que no me funcionó ninguna de la opciones, quizás si hubiera leido antes la página 41 de este tema lo hubiera logrado.

Igual les cuento que me conseguí un picstart plus, no me funcionó, pero cuando lo actualicé, como recomendó nuestro amigo "Alejandro Sherar" me funcionó a la perfección. 

Hoy sigo desarrollando la placa que hice a ver si en unos días más tengo el programador terminado.

Les aviso cualquier cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola.

Amigos saquenme de una duda, ¿eclipse va a cobrar por el programador enigma?
Usando el mismo hardware pero cobra por el firmware y software?
Es asi?, si es asi se parece a lo que paso con el gtp?
nada es gratis en la vida parece...


----------



## MicroExpert (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola.

Espero pronto la nueva version del programador Eclipse.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Esto escribí la semana anterior.



			
				Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta interesante la colaboracion que hacen del programador, asi me animan a seguir mejorando el soft y firm. Ahora estoy corrigiendo algunas cosas comentadas por f_point.
> 
> Y ya me estoy animando a subir la version del programador Enigma, para que tambien sea de libre distribucion. Compatible con el hardware de Eclipse-



El programador Enigma, es algo que trate hace unos cuantos meses, en este mismo foro y nadie realizo un comentario, por eso decidi no tratrar el tema del programador.

Si a nadie le intereso en ese momento, no se por que ahora te preocupa que quiera pedir una colaboracion, ademas el programador es el CLON del PICKIT2 el cual es de libre distribucion y viene con el codigo fuente.

Recuerden que el programador Eclipse siempre sera de libre distribucion y ese se mantiene asi.

Como ya mencione anteriormente y ahora ya estoy seguro el programador Enigma, sera tambien de libre distribucion.

Espero que tambien colabores con el diseño y mejoras al programador Eclipse y Enigma.

Gracias


----------



## AngelGris (Ago 8, 2008)

Como el propio Eclip-Se aclara, será de libre distribución.

Ahora, ¿Cuál sería el inconveniente si es que fuese pago?

Él no te está imponiendo comprarlo, puesto que sigue estando el Eclipse. Además de otras opciones de programadores.
¿O caso todo lo que uno hace lo hace por amor al arte?
Sí él se toma el tiempo de programar tanto el soft como el firm (basándose o no, en lo que hay en microchip) tiene derecho a querer recibir algo a cambio...


----------



## scientist (Ago 8, 2008)

creo que es justo que el amigo eclipse quiera hacer algo asi, es su trabajo, y no esta robando, al contrario, esta dando un aporte muy importante con el programador ecilpse, yo por lo menos cuando hago un trabajo, cobro por el, para eso estudie, y creo que el amigo eclipse esta entodo su derecho saludos    gracias eclipse


----------



## Doniga (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Por fin llevé a cabo el programador Eclipse! eeh! Me funcionó a la perfección!

Eso sí quiero que sepan que los diagramas y Pcbs en Eagle que subí tienen un par de errores, los cuales pienso corregir luego para subirlos de manera correcta.

En el conector USB hembra Tipo B conecté todo al revés, jeje, Vcc es Gnd y vice versa y los otros dos pines de datos también van al revés. 

Además puse un conector Molex más grande que el que tenía yo por lo menos aquí, lo voy a cambiar por uno más pequeño y por último voy a cambiar también el tipo de condensador de 100uF que está en paralelo con la alimentación, ya que es electrolítico y no el que sale ahí.

Esos serían los cambios que hay que hacer y funciona increíble!

Gran aporte señores, esperemos seguir cooperando en esto.

Saludos.


----------



## viumau (Ago 9, 2008)

Olá amigos, sou do Brasil e também estou construindo este maguínifico gravador Eclipse, fiz uma versão completa para gravar Pic e Avr, já testei e funciona muito bem, vou dar a minha contribuição da placa que montei e estarei terminando estes dias a placa do Zif socket  , este gravador está em formato Eagle.

No Eagle clique em "ratsnest" para ver a malha GND.


----------



## viumau (Ago 9, 2008)

E esta é a placa do Zif socket. 

Gostaria que os amigos aqui do fórum me ajudem a ver se tem algum erro para eu poder corrigir.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola a todos el finde que viene publico todo mi trabajo del diseño de la placa del programador eclipse con zócalo ZIF en pcb wizard. Hoy termine las placas , solo tengo que agujerearlas y soldar luego posteo todo.

pd: Hojala me funcione    

pd: al PIC18F2550 lo programe con el gtp lite por puerto paralelo


----------



## viumau (Ago 10, 2008)

Pics testados no Eclipse que montei:

16f648A - gravou, leu, apagou
16f876   - gravou, leu, apagou
16f877   - gravou, leu, apagou


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Ago 10, 2008)

hola a todos 

saben queria pedirles de su ayuda 

no se que se conectan en estas partes del programador 

se que una es el usb pero los otros no se para que son 

si alguien me puediera ayudar se lo agradeseria bastante 

desde ya les doy las gracias y saludos 

atte. carlos miranda

adios............


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola como te va teo_raza, mirá las conexiones que me mostras son del modelo viejo del programador

1 - Conector USB tipo B
2 - no se (Fijate en las primeras paginas del post)
3 - selecciona 5 vcc o vdd (control de alimentacion desde el pic)
4 - ICSP (in circuit serial programmer) , aquí va conectado el pic a programar

espero que sea de tu ayuda


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Ago 10, 2008)

muchas gracias amigo moyano jonathan

pero tengo otra duda como tengo que hacer si quiero conectar un pic 16f84a o un 16f877 ?

como seria el esquema para esos pic's ?

con respecto al Nº 4 no entendi bien como se conecta ?

desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos 

atte. 

carlos miranda


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 10, 2008)

De nada carlos para esto estamos , para ayudarnos 

Con respecto a las dudas del pic16f84a y pic16f877

pic16f84:

vpp - pin 4
vdd - pin 14
dat - pin 13
ckl - pin  12
gnd - pin 5

pic16f877:

vpp - pin 1
vdd - pin 11 y 32
dat - pin 40
ckl - pin  39
gnd - pin 12 y 31

y el la forma de conectarlo al programador es la siguiente:


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Ago 11, 2008)

muchas gracias amigo moyano te pasaste 

mil gracias 

que estes bien y cuidate 

en caso de cualquier cosa te puedo preguntar ?

jejejje adios...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 11, 2008)

si , de cualquier cosa de electronica , ferraris y mujeres jejejje

Para que todos vallan viendo , les pongo las fotos de mis placas del programador eclipse, que todavia no termino devido al colegio que es mas consumidor de tiempo y recursos que 1.000.000 de novias a la vez ajjajaja


----------



## 2LouT9 (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola Eclip-se muy interesante el programador de PICs, me llama la atención porque necesito uno, puesto que soy estudiante de electricidad, mensión instrumentación y control, ya estoy haciendo proyecto de grado, y me está haciendo falta uno, si es sencillo de construirlo?


----------



## Guest (Ago 12, 2008)

2LouT9 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Eclip-se muy interesante el programador de PICs, me llama la atención porque necesito uno, puesto que soy estudiante de electricidad, mensión instrumentación y control, ya estoy haciendo proyecto de grado, y me está haciendo falta uno, si es sencillo de construirlo?



No es por nada amigo, pero esa interrogante no la puedes responder tu mismo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2008)

Podria algunos de ustedes, los que ya han diseñado y armado estas interfaces, postear claramente y todo junto el material. me refiero a:
esquema
circuito
datos
materiales

de ser posible, pues he revisado miles de paginas web, todo el foro, y voy recolectando información de todos lados para hacerme uno, y al final ninguno lo tengo concreto.

saludos, y muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## gilmata (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola agradesco a este gran foro por toda los tip e información que hay.

Tambien para preguntar si este programador me funciona con el PIC16F690 estoy queirneod programar este pic tengo un programador que me arme pero creo no me vale para este pic.

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 13, 2008)

DJ DRACO, el fin de semana voy a tratar de postear todo completo , con fotos , voy a ver si tambien pongo un video de su funcionamiento si es que tengo tiempo.. ojalá lo termine a tiempo.


----------



## 2LouT9 (Ago 13, 2008)

ok fer gracias por tu valiosa colaboración.


----------



## FRYCK (Ago 13, 2008)

hola  a  todos    porfavor   eclipce    ¿puedes  agregar  el  micro   18f452  a  tu sofware  es que  lo necesito? gracias   a todos  por  la  colaboracion


----------



## Phantom88 (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola a todos, me acabo de registrar en el foro aunque llevo leyéndolo varias semanas. Soy un principiante en esto de la electrónica, pero me atrae mucho el tema de los microcontroladores... El caso es que me gustó mucho este post sobre un programador en usb, pero tengo unas preguntas:
Para programar el pic18f2550 con el firmware, se necesita otro programador? Quiero decir, no se puede hacer desde la mismo hardware eclipse, ¿no?
Entonces, si yo voy a empezar desde cero, me viene mejor hacerme un programador serial para ir empezando, y cuando aprenda me hago este?
Bueno, puede que sean preguntas tontas, y me he salido un poco del tema, pero la verdad es que no sé si debería empezar desde otro programador...
De antemano, agradezco vuestros consejos, saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 13, 2008)

para programar el pic18f2550 te recomiendo el gtp lite


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola phantom88 para programar el pic18f2550 te recomiendo el gtp lite (Por puerto paralelo)


----------



## andresd0 (Ago 14, 2008)

mi lap tiene amd y por supuesto host usb openhcd estandar con xps2, estoy tratando de ensamblar el eclipse, viendo paginas atras hay algunas maquinas que dan problemas con el tipo de usb y de este tipo es la mia, alguien lo a probado  en este usb y si a funcionado para terminar de ensamblarlo y verificar su funcionamiernto, por cierto lo diseñe  en proteus 7.2 y este trae simulaciond e usb yen el administrador de dispositivos med ice programador usb me pide controladores le doy instalacion automatica y no encuatra drivers, por cierto si a alguien le sirve puedo subirlo, aclarndo que la libreria trae  un error  y al pasarloa l pcb con ares me muestra una base ancha sin embargo me di manera y utilize una base de un 874 o 3 y esgta si la acepta  como deberia ser apora este micro


----------



## Phantom88 (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola moyano jonathan, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. He mirado el gtp lite, y pone que necesita alimentación externa. Hay alguno (serie o paralelo) que no la necesite? Si no, haré ese para empezar. Saludos!


----------



## Phantom88 (Ago 14, 2008)

Encontré este programador no sé si estará bien pero es barato, y sencillo: 
http://mx.geocities.com/irresistible_en_linea/pic/programadores.html
En la parte de abajo de la página, he elegido el te20se v2.0...
y la fuente original:
http://web.zackyfiles.com/secciones/programadores/te20.htm
Si alguien lo ha probado, agradecería sus comentarios, gracias!


----------



## FRYCK (Ago 14, 2008)

Phantom88 dijo:
			
		

> Hola moyano jonathan, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. He mirado el gtp lite, y pone que necesita alimentación externa. Hay alguno (serie o paralelo) que no la necesite? Si no, haré ese para empezar. Saludos!




hola    este  es serie    y  no la  necesita   funciona  OK programador serial Multi PIC Programmer 5V2 lo encuentran en http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 14, 2008)

Bueno.
Me dispuse a investigar un poco y modifque algunos circuitos interfaces programadores, y toy diseñando uno medio global, aunq se que no servira para todos los pic's y memorias, pero si para una gran cantidad.

posee 3 vpp, 1 vcc, 1 vdd, 1 data, 1 clock y ground. se pueden programar desde 40 patitas hasta 8 y memorias eeprom tambien. pero igual estre agradecido a moyano o a otro q me posteen sus proyectos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 15, 2008)

Gracias por el agradecimiento DJ DRACO, en este momento estoy terminando el diseño del PCB del GTP - LITE. Mañana si tengo suerte , dios me ayuda , el colegio no me llena de cosas para hacer , y no me cae un platillo volador en la cabeza, termino el Programador Eclipse ajajj y el domingo o un dia de la semana , posteo todo el proyecto completo incluido mi diseño del gtp lite.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola phantom88, mirá el diseño del gtp lite está con alguno errores de diseño , pero un ingeniero peruano los corrigió , mirá esta es el link
http://ingeniebrio-peru.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2006-06-04T01:12:00-05:00


----------



## puma_oro (Ago 17, 2008)

Primero que nada me gustaria agradecer a toda la gente que ha hecho posible la creacion y mejoramiento del programador eclipse y a continacion me gustaria pedir su ayuda  ayuda con el hardware de eclipse ya que monte todo en una fenolica pero el elevador de voltaje no esta funcionando correctamente, al hacer las pruebas de hardware me doy cuenta que al probar vpp a 13 volts a lo mucho me da 8 volts. Utilice un inductor de 240 uH y el unico componente que cambie fue el transistor 3 debido a que el 2n3904 se me rompio. En su lugar utilice un BC547, creen que eso podria afectar el funcionamiento del elevador? He checado el voltaje en el capacitor del elevador y me da a lo mucho 8.8 volt. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho. Todo lo demas funciona perfectamente.

Por cierto el BC547 lo conecte correctamente asi que no es que este mal conectado. 
Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2008)

acabo de bajarme la interface de nuestro amigo *puma_oro *por el eclipse.

pregunta: ese es el proyecto final? asi esta terminado? tendras a mano el esquema electronico?

ya q ahi estan el pcb y todo y esta muy bueno, pero me gusta tener los esquemas.
gracias de todos modos.


----------



## puma_oro (Ago 17, 2008)

En la pagina del programador se encuentra el PCB final y el diagrama esquematico. Para la construccion del programador utilice el pcb que se encuentra en la pagina, el que se llama pcb completo pero como les comento el elevador de voltaje no esta funcionando correctamente y por lo tanto no he podido probar el programador. 

Los unicos componentes que cambien con respecto a los que vienen en el  esquematico fueron el transistor 3 utilice un bc547 y el valor del inductor que fue de 240 uh. 
Alguien sabe que podria estar sucediendo?


----------



## picrocker (Ago 17, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Hola phantom88 para programar el pic18f2550 te recomiendo el gtp lite (Por puerto paralelo)



Saludos Moyano, tu has probado el ART2003 para programar el pic18f2550 utilizando el WinPIC800, este me parece el mas economico de implementar, aunque el clasico JDM esta facil de hacer tambien... cual recomiendas...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola a todos ya armé el programador eclipse , pero todavía no puedo  armar el programador para el pic18f2550 , aunque el más recomendado y el que voy a armar es el gtp - lite que a muchos les dio excelentes resultados   

Para Phantom88 :

Mirá el ART2003 + winPIC800 lo arme y funciona pero cuando tiene ganas o cuando las vacas vuelan , asi que me decidi a armar el gtp - lite , que lleva alimentacion , es por el puerto paralelo y lo más importante: Funciona! yo lo probe en el protoboard y me funciono bien con el 16f84 en un proyecto anterior asi que voy a armarlo y luego posteo los resultados , lo mas probable es que lo arme el fin  de que viene asi que tene paciencia que si me funciona te digo.


----------



## andresd0 (Ago 20, 2008)

alguien ha probado este clon del pickit
http://translate.google.com.co/tran...6&ct=result&prev=/search?q=clon+pickit2&hl=es


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 20, 2008)

Yo lo estaba viendo , me parece muy interesante el proyecto, pero igual me parece que no hay que desviarse del tema que este caso es el programador eclipse.

Sin mas que decir, espero no haberte ofendido


----------



## Armego (Ago 21, 2008)

Eclipse me parece que su programador es genial. yo lo estoy usando y te lo agrasezco. pero me gustaria saber si usted tiene las fuentes de donde obtuviste la información para manejar el puerto usb con el pic. y en que programa desarrollaste el sotfware de comunicaion.


----------



## Doniga (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Les cuento lo que me pasó. Terminé el Hardware, cargué el PIC18F2550 con un PicStart que hay en mi pega. Corro el programa Eclipse, hago el test de hardware y todo perfecto, funciona tal cual debe ser. Finalmente hago mi programa, lo cargo, pero no pasa nada, como que el pic hace algo, pero no es exactamente lo que yo le dije.

Por ejemplo hice un programa que enciende un secuencia de LEDs, onda para probar si es que está programando bien o no. Sin embargo se prende un LED y no hace nada.

Les juro que no sé qué más hacer, ahhh por cierto probé con el PIC16F628A, el PIC16F84 (que este ni siquiera me programa) y el 16F870 que para mi gusto es el que responde mejor, pero no fielmente todavía.

Por favor, si alguien sabe qué está pasando que me avise.

Dejo el programa de prueba que hice para que le encuentren alguna yayita.

Saludos.


----------



## jucra (Ago 22, 2008)

He leido comentarios en los foros, que el programador eclipse promete ser bueno. Sin embargo hace pocos dias monte dos circuitos, la version completa y la reducida. Para mi sorpresa estos circuitos funcionan solamente dectando los pics (la opcion de Identificar dispositivo) algunas veces. Las veces que no lo detecta aparece un mensaje "Eclipse.exe ha detectado un problema y debe cerrarse" y luego se cierra. Cuando se va a programar un pic, al final bota un mensaje "Error al ESCRIBIR". Mi pregunta que podría ser? Que ha pasado por alto?. Les agradezco a ustedes en el foro de que me den sugerencias o aclaraciones y/o que programador usb se puede realizar?


----------



## Doniga (Ago 22, 2008)

Si, a mi también me tira ese error típico de windows cuando intento programar el PIC16F84.

Insisto que el hardware me parecen bien, los pines son perfectamente controlados (test de hardware), sin embargo debe haber algún problema de de software y/o firmware ya que hay algunos errores al momento de programar, por lo menos con los PIC16F84 y PIC16F628A


----------



## Doniga (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola Señores,

Eclipse, sabes tú qué se hace con el pin PGM, o en el caso de este programador no se utiliza? Porque quizás ahí está el problema.

Hoy voy a intentar programar un PIC16F873A, ojalá no tenga problemas. El PIC16F84 realmente es imposible de grabar con el programador Eclipse, ojalá se pueda arreglar ese problema.

Saludos,
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 23, 2008)

Doniga, como andás mirá el pin PGM va a masa , pero en realidad me parece que ese no es el problema. Eespero que eclipse pueda darnos solución.

Hoy voy a terminar de armar el programador, si funciona pongo fotos


----------



## Doniga (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola Estimados,

Acabo de probar la programación con el PIC16F873A y me resultó!

Hice un programa encendiendo LEDs cada 2 Segundos y ningún Problema.

Luego pude comprobar porqué me resultó, lo que pasa es que intenté reprogramar el PIC16F628A, pero esta vez conecté el pin PGM a GND (Masa) del mismo conector ICSP y me resultó sin problemas! ehhhh! Estoy Feliz!

Por favor, si un PIC tiene pin de PGM, conéctenlo! jejeje.

Eso sí, el problema con el PIC16F84 está vigente, ya que sigue tirando el mismo error.

Saludos.


----------



## puma_oro (Ago 24, 2008)

Arme el programador eclipse y compre un inductor de 240 pero al momento de hacer las pruebas de hardware me doy cuenta que no me genera los 13 volts y solo me genera 8.9 por lo que no creo que pueda programar con ese valor de voltaje. 
Estuve checando los elementos que componen el elevador de voltaje y me di cuenta que el inductor realmente no es de 240 uh como indica el fabricante sino que es de 180 uh alguien sabe si por eso no me esta generanco los 13 volts? 
Al medir el voltaje a la salida del pin de pwm tengo 3.7 volts, alguien sabe si ese volar es correcto o el problema es con la generacion del pwm? Tambien he medido el voltaje en la base del transistor del elevador y es del 0.6 volts pero al parecer eso si funciona correctamente puesto que si me eleva el voltaje aunque no al valor deseado. 
Si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria. Gracias


----------



## Doniga (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola Puma de oro, 

No sé cómo hará el control de circuito Booster Eclipse, pero me imagino que lo que hace es leer el nivel de voltaje y así adaptar el PWM con respecto a ese valor.

Por ejemplo yo le puse una inductancia de 1mH y me funciona de maravillas, da lo mismo el valor, aunque para que te funcione deberías poner una inductancia mayor a 200 uH porque quizás con el duty cycle al máximo igual no te da 13 V con esa inductacia. Sin embargo con un mayor, es cosa de bajar el Duty Cycle del PWM para que se adapte a los 13 V.

Saludos.


----------



## jucra (Ago 24, 2008)

La inductancia de 220uH se pueden conseguir en algunos monitores. En el modelo Syn Master 450nb, esta como L403 (Puede cambiar de orden dependiendo de los lotes de fabricacion).
*Para Puma_Oro*: Arme los dos programadores eclipse version reducida y la version completa. Le cuento que el voltaje VPP=12,7 (en el primero) y 13V (en el segundo). Problema radica que de pronto no hallas podido conseguir algunos componentes electronico los que realmente requiere el circuito para que funcione bien, en algunas partes se debe poner reemplazos o componentes parecidos, de ahi el problema. En mi concepto es mas dificil conseguir el cristal de 20Mhz que la bobina. Ademas debes revisar el circuito si cometiste error alguno de montaje.


----------



## puma_oro (Ago 24, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios, les comento que para el montaje utilice el pcb completo que se encuentra en la pagina del programador imprimiendolo en una fenolica por lo que no creo que haya error de montaje a menos que ese pcb este mal. De los componentes el unico que cambie fue el capacitor del elevador que en lugar de ser a 25 volts es a 35 volts aunque su capacitancia si es de 4.7 uf. La bobina la compre de 240 uh ya que no habia de 220 uh por lo que yo pense que no habria problema pero despues de ver que no generaba los 13 volts y de hacer pruebas en los elementos del elevador medi el valor de la inductancia con el multimetro y me indica que es de 180 uh. De hecho compre 2 inductores iguales y los 2 marcan lo mismo por lo que pienso que a lo mejor es un error de fabrica. El unico elemento que no he checado es el zener de 13 volts pero recuerdo haber leido que con la bobina debian generarse cerca de 24 volts por lo que creo que el problema es en la bobina.

Tratare de conseguir otro inductor y les comento lo que ocurra o si alguien sabe donde mas podria haber error le agradecia su ayuda.

Gracias
Por cierto que soy de mexico df por lo que no tengo mucho problema en conseguir alguno de los elementos mas que los inductores que casi no los venden.


----------



## Doniga (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola Puma de Oro, 

Lo más importante ahí es saber que el Zener es el correcto, debe ser el 1N4743A, de no ser así, vas a generar un voltaje igual al voltaje del zener.

Verifica si ese es el Zener que pusiste, de no ser así, creo que deberías cambiarlo por el que corresponde.

Saludos.


----------



## puma_oro (Ago 24, 2008)

La verdad no es el diodo que tu me indicas, el que yo utilice es el 1N5243B que tambien es zener a 13 v pero es a 1/2 watt. Crees que eso podria afectar el funcionamiento?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 26, 2008)

jucra dijo:
			
		

> La inductancia de 220uH se pueden conseguir en algunos monitores. En el modelo Syn Master 450nb, esta como L403 (Puede cambiar de orden dependiendo de los lotes de fabricacion).
> *Para Puma_Oro*: Arme los dos programadores eclipse version reducida y la version completa. Le cuento que el voltaje VPP=12,7 (en el primero) y 13V (en el segundo). Problema radica que de pronto no hallas podido conseguir algunos componentes electronico los que realmente requiere el circuito para que funcione bien, en algunas partes se debe poner reemplazos o componentes parecidos, de ahi el problema. En mi concepto es mas dificil conseguir el cristal de 20Mhz que la bobina. Ademas debes revisar el circuito si cometiste error alguno de montaje.



Para la próxima "jucra" el XTAL de 20 Mhz lo encuentras en cualquier placa de Red de PC de descarte de las 10Mb que te la regalara cualquiera que repare PC.

Ric.


----------



## Marttyn (Ago 30, 2008)

Hola amigos! Este es mi primer post en este foro.
Estuve mirando y la verdad que tiene muy buena pinta este programador, sobre todo por la simpleza del mismo.
La verdad ya tengo un programador, y funciona bien, pero estoy buscando otro porque hace un tiempo que quiero ponerme con el pic 10F222, pero no encuentro un soft que lo soporte... (winpic800 lo soporta solo si tienes el grabador GTP creo)
me gustaria hacerme un programador USB, se incluira la familia PIC10 en algun momento para este programador?
pido perdon si alguien ya pidio soporte para este micro, pero ya me lei 18 paginas de este hilo y no encontre nada... y son 63 paginas!
bueno, un saludo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 31, 2008)

http://szilva.información/pickit2-1/index.en.html esto te puede servir marttyn, ya que el eclipse no da soporte a la serie 10Fxx  Igual creo que lo debes armar al programador eclipse ya que funciona con otros tipos de pic's más poderosos en recursos que el que vos queres utilizar


----------



## Marttyn (Ago 31, 2008)

Gracias Jonathan! el programador que me recomiendas no es tan sencillo como el eclipse, pero la verdad tampoco es tan complicado y tiene la ventaja de que al ser de microchip, soporta todos sus micros...
por otro lado, una desventaja es que no programa atmel... y aunque por ahora nunca tuve la necesidad ni el interes en micro atmel, uno nunca sabe que puede pasar en un futuro. en cambio el eclipse ya soporta alguno y supongo que soportara mas...
bueno un saludo y gracias por el link!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 31, 2008)

De nada , yo te lo recomende ya que es un programador un poco más completo que el eclipse , pero no se si más funcional debido a que es un clon de otro , con respecto a lo de microcontroladores atmel para mi me da lo mismo yo siempre he utilizado los PIC pero quien dice capaz que en una de esas los atmel sean mejores , solo es cuestion de probar


----------



## Doniga (Ago 31, 2008)

Señores, 

Estoy programando un PIC16F873A, me funciona todo lo referente a levantar y bajar pines, sin embargo no he podido hacer funcionar el LCD ni las Interrupciones.

Igual estoy compilando con el programa PICC de CCS, así que no sé si será ese el problema, o no.

Para el LCD estoy ocupando el driver que vienen con ese compilador para manejar LCDs.

Estoy pensando seriamente en compilar con el C30 de Microchip, pero tendré que aprender ese "lenguaje" jeje, ya que es distinto que el del PICC.

Ojalá me puedan ayudar y comentar si es que alguien ha podido manejar un LCD con el programador Eclipse.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 3, 2008)

Doniga dijo:
			
		

> Señores,
> 
> Estoy programando un PIC16F873A, me funciona todo lo referente a levantar y bajar pines, sin embargo no he podido hacer funcionar el LCD ni las Interrupciones.
> 
> ...




"Doniga" para cualquier programador(hardware) no importa que manejara o que función realizara el dispositivo por el programado eso corre por cuenta del que realizo el programa en si. Me parece que debes profundizar un poco mas los conocimientos de los microcontroladores.

Ric.


----------



## Doniga (Sep 3, 2008)

Hola Ricbevi, 

Mi conocimiento en Microprocesadores es bastante extenso, yo creo que programando en ASM andaría mejor, ya que conozco la estructura interna de los proces en general, el problema es que estoy compilando con el PICC, que alguna vez utilicé en la Universidad y nunca tuve problemas, hice de todo. Sin embargo, ahora, que estoy haciendo una aplicación super simple no me funciona.

Voy a darle una vuelta al asm o a compilar con el C30 o C18.

El problema que tuve con el PICC de CCS es que no entraba a las interrupciones y eso que "lenguaje" que ocupa es super simple, no entiendo qué le pasaba.

Con respecto al LCD en algún momento en mi trabajo me funcionó, sin embargo en mi casa no.

Supongo que es por el protoboard o algo así, porque ya no me explico qué está pasando. Porbé con un grabador  PIC-ICD2 y tampoco resultó en mi casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2008)

Doniga, como andas. Lo has simulado con el proteus ? para ver si funciona si funciona en proteus teoricamente el programa tendría que andar, ya si no fuciona tendría que probar que o haya errores en la edicion del codigo en c,  yo que vos podria escribir el codigo pero de otra forma para ver si funciona . tambie puedes postear tu codigo para ayudarte


----------



## Doniga (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, en la noche voy a postear el código que le estoy poniendo.

Si me pueden ayudar sería genial. Lo más raro es que yo nunca tuve problemas en la U para comunicarme con un LCD o hacer funcionar las interrupciones, pero ahora me ha vuelto loco.

Si pudieran estar atentos en la noche sería genial, porque en el trabajo no puedo dedicarle tiempo a esto.

Les adelanto que voy a reescribir el código pero en lenguaje de C18 o el CC5X para ver si lo puedo hacer funcionar. Eso sí tengo que familiarizarme con ese "lenguaje" primero, jeje.

Saludos y Muchas Gracias Moyano.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 3, 2008)

Doniga dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ricbevi,
> 
> Mi conocimiento en Microprocesadores es bastante extenso, yo creo que programando en ASM andaría mejor, ya que conozco la estructura interna de los proces en general, el problema es que estoy compilando con el PICC, que alguna vez utilicé en la Universidad y nunca tuve problemas, hice de todo. Sin embargo, ahora, que estoy haciendo una aplicación super simple no me funciona.
> 
> ...




Yo me referia a:

" Ojalá me puedan ayudar y comentar si es que alguien ha podido manejar un LCD con el programador Eclipse. "

NO importa con que programador (JDM, E-clipse, WinPic, etc)"carges" tu código al microcontrolador y que dispositivo este maneje(llaves, prender led, display LCD, motores PAP, etc). El programador solo maneja el PIC a programar cagandole internamente el software que tu u otro realizaron en alguno de los muchos lenguajes . Mas claro si tu programa o tu circuito no hacen lo que supones deberían hacer no le eches la culpa al programador(Hardware) para el es lo mismo grabar un programa que prenda y apague un led que alguna aplicación mas elaborada a eso me refería cuando deberías aprender un poco mas sobre los microcontroladores y todo esto dicho sin el animo de ofender a nadie solo la de ubicarte que busques en tu programación o en la placa de impreso o en las conexiones donde esta el problema por que no funciona el  LCD.

Saludos.

Ric.

PD:yo he echo funcionar muchos dispositivos con LCD propios y ajenos y de distinta procedencia y los PIC los he grabado con distintos programadores según he ido haciendolos y nunca fue la culpa del programador si algo no funcionaba.


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2008)

Hola "Doniga", tal vez el problema no sea del hardware ni del software. 
Uno muchas veces por cansancio o vaya a saber por qué, pasa por alto cosas super simples 
(otras veces no tan simples). 
Si encima venís de una racha de no encontrarle la vuelta, es fatal. 
Tal vez te convenga tomarte una tarde viendo la TV, o ponerte a charlar de bueyes perdidos 
con un amigo, esta noche dormís bien, y seguro mañana en menos de 10 minutos le sacás 
todas las "pulgas" al proyecto. 
Si querés arreglarlo en "caliente", es peor. 
Y si, aún así, no resulta: lo vemos (aunque yo no uso el "eclipse").
Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2008)

Como les va , miren tengo la inquietud mas grande del planeta y es la que no puedo ya hace mucho tiempo programar el firmware del pic18f2550 , la verdad es que no se cual programador usar y ya estoy cannsado de buscar y buscar para nada ..... en este momento adquiri un programador nuevo que tampoco puedo usar en este caso es un clon del propic2


----------



## picrocker (Sep 3, 2008)

Saludos, se puede utilizar el JDM para programar el 18F2550 con el WinPIC800...


----------



## Doniga (Sep 4, 2008)

Amigos del foro,

No sé qué pasaba, pero repentínamente todo resultó!

Eso sí me di cuenta que me faltaba un #io_fast que poner, pero lo otro está intacto.

Yo creo que era el protoboard, porque cambié el circuito de lugar y ahí me resultó.

Saludos!
Ehhh! Estoy Feliz!


----------



## puma_oro (Sep 5, 2008)

Por si a alguien le interesa, tenia problemas con la generacion del voltaje vpp y lo que sucedio es que el inductor era de 180 uh por lo que no alcanzaba a generar los 13 volts. Cambien la bobina por una de 650 uh que encontre en una videocasetera vieja vhs y ahora se generan perfectamente 12.6 volts y el programador funciona muy bien. Lo probe con un pic16f877a pero despues hare pruebas con otros. 
Gracias y espero no se deje de dar mantenimiento al programador ya que es de gran utilidad.


----------



## El_gocho (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Vi el programador de eclipse y dice que funciona para todas las series de PIC. Yo estoy trabajando con el PIC24FJGA002. Seria de gran ayuda si alguién sabe si este programador funciona con los PIC24 o si saben de algun otro programador que no sea el MPLAB ICD2 en otras palabras un programador que uno mismo pueda construir.

Gracias!


----------



## Doniga (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola El gocho, 

Mira más arriba, hay un programador pickit 2 que alguien posteó, quizás ese te sirva.

Lo otro es que Eclipse incluya la familia de pics 24 en este programador.

Saludos.


----------



## Doniga (Sep 12, 2008)

En el MPLAB sale El pickit 2 en amarillo con ese PIC, no sé que significa, quizás lo grabe, pero no es seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## picrocker (Sep 12, 2008)

El GTP-USB plus soporta PICs de la serie 24F, 24H, 32MX, los dsPIC 30F 33F y otros, lo puedes utilizar con el WINPIC800. En esta pagina puedes conseguir información... 

http://www.winpic800.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=19&Itemid=88

Pero hay un detallito, el firmware no es libre...


----------



## El_gocho (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya que los PIC24 son relativamente nuevos las opciones de programadores no son muy amplificadoras, pero creo que el PICkit 2 es más conveniente, ya que, este posee debugger/programmer en el circuito y es un poco más economico. 

Gracias Doniga y picrocker!


----------



## El_gocho (Sep 13, 2008)

Hola Moyano Jonathan!

El clon del PICkit2 que posteaste no trabaja para dispositivos con alimentación de 3.3V. Mi inquietud es si, simplemente colocando una alimentación independiente de 3.3V al PIC a programar funcione.

Gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 14, 2008)

Realmente no se, si colocandole alimentacion externa funcione con micros de 3.3v pienso que añadiendole un regulador de voltaje a 3.3v pueda llegar a funcionar , el tema es que tendriamos que sacar una linea de control del micro para que maneje la señal de programacion para 3.3v

espero que te sirva


----------



## DANDY (Sep 14, 2008)

fryck_80 dijo:
			
		

> hola  a  todos    porfavor   eclipce    ¿puedes  agregar  el  micro   18f452  a  tu sofware  es que  lo necesito? gracias   a todos  por  la  colaboracion
> anexo  el  el  archivo  que  diseño  ANDRES D  con  una  pequeña  modificacion  y  la  base  sip como respuesta  a la pregunta de DJ DRACO ya  lo prove  y me  funciono   muy  bien




ola ....ya arme el diseño reducido pero dime algo en el *zocalo zif* no existe problemas cuando los pines que no se usan para la grabacion de los pic estan conectados a masa o vdd bueno lo del VPP lo comprendo por k es una tension alta .....otra cosa mas para que sirven j2 y j3 podrias detallar porfavor


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2008)

Por lo que veo no hay en el foro ningún proyecto de armar un ICD2. 
Es más, veo que existe la idea que se trata de algo que requiere inevitablemente 
montaje superficial. 
Yo tengo un proyecto bajado de la red donde se trabaja con componentes normales. 
Usa un par de pics (16F877*A* y 18F*4*550) y algunos transistores. 
Solo estoy teniendo unos problemitas de la comunicación USB con el MPLAB que 
espero resolver pronto. 
Saludos

Editado: era 18F4550 no 2550


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 17, 2008)

en la pag http://www.icd2clone.com/wiki/Main_Page aparece un clon del icd2 con los  planos y demás para su fabricación.


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> en la pag http://www.icd2clone.com/wiki/Main_Page aparece un clon del icd2 con los  planos y demás para su fabricación.



Si, el que tengo armado es el primero de esa lista. 
Está todo, desde el pcb hasta la lista de componentes.
Los programas de los micros vienen en "hex" listos para "quemar". 
Solo falta la "chispa mágica" que lo haga andar como corresponde. 

G.P.P.R.
(Gracias Por Pronta Respuesta)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 17, 2008)

Cúal es el error que te aparece y que máquina tenes, por que a veces se debe al controlador de USB


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2008)

La máquina es una dual core, comprada en marzo de este año. (Cansado de renegar rompí el chanchito). Memoria = 2GB de 200 MHz. Reloj = 2GHz. Y todavía con Win-XP, por desgracia. 
El error lo tira al final del seteo del MPLAB para que use ICD2 como programador. 
Según figura.

*Prueba 1:*
El error "dominante" es el primero, ICD0019.  El otro (ICD0021) me manda al error anterior.
Haciendo doble click sobre el numero ICD0019 me lleva al ayuda, donde dice: 


> ICD0019: Communications: Failed to open port: (Windows::GetLastError() = WindowsErrorNum, 'WindowsErrorString')
> 
> Description: MPLAB ICD 2 failed to open the specified communications port. The windows error number and string are given for user reference.
> 
> ...


Por las dudas desconecté otros dispositivos USB para no tener problemas de ancho de banda.
Y paso a rebootear ... por las dudas, porque el mensaje es: 
"El sistema no puede hallar el archivo especificado" Qué archivo? Quién lo sabrá !

*Prueba 2:* Aparentemente debe haber algún problema de hardware, porque muevo un poco el conector de USB en la placa y WinXP detecta el dispositivo USB, incluso recién se rebuteó sola la máquina. Algo anda mal que no anda bien!

*Prueba final:* Repitiendo el procedimiento con el cable desconectado sale el mismo error.
No debe estar detectando correctamente el programador por algún falso contacto o algo parecido. Revisaré el hardware y les cuento.

Una vista del lado componentes de la placa está  ACÁ
y la vista del lado soldaduras está  ACÁ


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 18, 2008)

Como andás alegandro, mirá es muy posible que sea como vos decis , el problema puede llegar a estar en el cable USB, como en el conector. Tambíen se me ocurre que estés utilizando un driver y firmware de los pics a lo que a su vez puede dar un posible error de incompatibilidad con el hardware. Las placas se ven bien , las soldaduras las tendrías que revisar para descartar fallas por ese lado.

espero que te sirva.  

pd: Con que programador programaste el PIC18F4550?


----------



## asherar (Sep 18, 2008)

Creo que con un picstartplus. 
Eso lo hizo un amigo cuando yo todavía no había actualizado el mío. 
Se hicieron tres placas y todas han dado este tipo de falla.
Los hex son los bajados del sitio que señalaste. 
Viene medio encriptada la cosa. 
Este fin de semana veré si le doy una mirada a todo de nuevo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 19, 2008)

mirá este link, es bastante interesante, en lo que se refiere al uso del puerto usb en el ICD2 http://home.vrweb.de/~lotharstolz/stolz.de.be/icd/text03.html


----------



## puma_oro (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola, les comento que he estado haciendo pruebas con un pic18f4550 y he notado que programa bien el hex que le cargo pero despues programa basura en direcciones aleatorias por lo que los programas corren bien en algunas ocasiones y en otras no. 
Ojala se pueda corregir este error. Tambien me gustaria saber si eclipse aun seguira dando mantenimiento a este programador o si ya lo dejo por la paz, lo anterior lo comento por que ya no lo he visto por el foro.
Agradeceria que alguien me informaciónrmara si le sucede lo mismo con este pic.
Gracias ojala se pueda seguir mejorando el programador.


----------



## viktor (Sep 26, 2008)

hola,
hace un par de dias construi el programador (version reducida), lo conecte al pc y fue detectado correctamente.
haciendo algunas pruebas obtube los siguientes errores:
1- colocando el jumper para alimentear el vdd del pic(a programar) desde vcc(usb) funciono correctamente.pero al conectar el jumper para que utilice el vdd controlado por el 18f2550  (pin 17 y 2n3906) no funciona la programacion. Durante la programacion(y cunado no se esta programnado) no tengo voltaje de vdd en ningun momento. esto ultimo lo verifique con voltimetro y osciloscopio, sin embargo al entrar a la utilidad "pruebas del hardware" aparece voltaje (5v) y si marco la cajita VDD el mismo desaparece. Al salir de la utilidad el voltaje vdd desaparece nuevamnete.

2- si utilizo la herramienta "identificar dispositivo" luego de darle ok aparce el siguiente error

"eclipse. exe ha generado un errores será y cerrado por windows"

no se si a alguien mas le dio estos errores o si tienen idea que puede ser.


----------



## puma_oro (Sep 26, 2008)

Efectivamente a mi ocurrio lo mismo con la version completa por lo que tengo que alimentar al pic directamente del usb. Tambien ocurrio el mismo error cuando puse identificar dispositivo, pero solo la primera vez que lo use, ya despues funciono correctamente. 
La verdad no se a que se deba el error, eso tendria que explicarnoslo eclipse.
Gracias.


----------



## DANDY (Sep 26, 2008)

puma_oro dijo:
			
		

> Hola, les comento que he estado haciendo pruebas con un pic18f4550 y he notado que programa bien el hex que le cargo pero despues programa basura en direcciones aleatorias por lo que los programas corren bien en algunas ocasiones y en otras no.
> Ojala se pueda corregir este error. Tambien me gustaria saber si eclipse aun seguira dando mantenimiento a este programador o si ya lo dejo por la paz, lo anterior lo comento por que ya no lo he visto por el foro.
> Agradeceria que alguien me informaciónrmara si le sucede lo mismo con este pic.
> Gracias ojala se pueda seguir mejorando el programador.



a mi tambien me paso lo mismo todo corre hasta que cargo el hex pero cuando programo y luego leo el pic veo que hay partes del hex que faltan y en su lugar hay 000 000 000 esto esta en manera aleatoria igual que tu caso espero que eclipse pueda ayudarnos.................


----------



## Doniga (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Les cuento que yo hice mi propio circuito en eagle y me resultó perfecto, el único error que tenía es que el conector USB tipo B lo conecté al revés.

Hace un tiempo subí ese archivo en eagle, así que búsquenlo por ahí por la página 55. Quedé en arreglar ese error, pero no he tenido tiempo para dedicarle.

Si alguien lo puede hacer por mi, sería genial porque así tendríamos una versión que seguro funciona. Yo hice todo tipo de pruebas y ha respondido impecable.

Saludos.


----------



## puma_oro (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola doniga, el problema que comentamos no es con el circuito ya que yo tome el PCB hecho en protel y de ahi lo imprimi y funciona correctamente. El problema es con la programacion del pic18f4550 ya que escribe bien el archivo .hex que le queremos cargar pero tambien escribe basura en direcciones aleatorias por lo que hay ocasiones en que el programa no funciona bien o hace cosas raras y hay que estarlo grabando varias veces hasta que lo programa bien.
Yo creo que eclipse podria ayudarnos en eso ya que en paginas anteriores lei que pasaba lo mismo con el pic18f2550 y esclipse lo corrigo, pero hace mucho tiempo que no veo a eclipse por aquie entonces no se si seguira dandole mantenimiento al programador.


----------



## Doniga (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahh ok, es que yo programé un PIC18F2550 y nunca tuve problemas, entonces se me ocurrió que los problemas pueden ser dos, o que el .hex es sólo para el 2550 y no para el 4550 (es cosa de compilarlo para ese PIC) o hay un problema con el circuito.

Eso sería,
Que estén bien.
Saludos, ojalá que aparezca Eclipse.


----------



## culebrasx (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola a todos, he montado, bueno me faltan todavia los C de 15pF...
Y tengo un "pequeño" problema, no encuentro el PIC18F2550, puedo grabar el firmware en otro pic?
Y otra duda, he estado leyendo varias paginas del hilo y no me queda muy claro el funcionamiento del grabador,
.-Cuando consiga el 18f2550 o substituo si se pudiera, le grabo el firmware y lo coloco en el zocalo,  conecto el grabador al PC y lo detecta, luego quito el 18f2550 , pongo mi pic a grabar y lo grabo? seria esa la secuencia? muchas gracias...
Otra cosa, me he descargado de la pagina de eclipse el archivo en protel, y resulta que el esquematico de protel no me correspondia de forma actualizada con la PCB del proyecto, habian unas referencias cambiadas, alguien me puede confirmar esto?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 28, 2008)

- El PIC18F2550, es el microcontrolador que en conjunto con la aplicacion para la PC programa a otros PIC'S. No se puede programar el firmware en otro micro , el firmaware está hecho para este microcontrolador.
- Una vez armado el programador con el PIC18F2550 programado se procede a conectarlo a la pc, ahi aparece commo dispositivo HID (human interface device), luego se ejecuta la aplicacion eclipse.exe y se conecta cualquiera de los pic soportados y se procede a programarlos . con respecto al PCB se mas especifico con lo que no sabes asi te podemos ayudar.

espero te sirva


----------



## picrocker (Sep 28, 2008)

culebrasx dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, he montado, bueno me faltan todavia los C de 15pF...
> Y tengo un "pequeño" problema, no encuentro el PIC18F2550, puedo grabar el firmware en otro pic?
> Y otra duda, he estado leyendo varias paginas del hilo y no me queda muy claro el funcionamiento del grabador,
> .-Cuando consiga el 18f2550 o substituo si se pudiera, le grabo el firmware y lo coloco en el zocalo,  conecto el grabador al PC y lo detecta, luego quito el 18f2550 , pongo mi pic a grabar y lo grabo? seria esa la secuencia? muchas gracias...
> Otra cosa, me he descargado de la pagina de eclipse el archivo en protel, y resulta que el esquematico de protel no me correspondia de forma actualizada con la PCB del proyecto, habian unas referencias cambiadas, alguien me puede confirmar esto?



El PIC18F2550 debe quedar allí fijo en la placa, es parte del hardware del programador, el PIC que vas a programar lo conectas al conector ICSP, son solo cinco pines del PIC que se conectan, en algun lugar vi que alguien había diseñado un PCB con Zocalo para los PICs a programar, tienes que buscar este archivo y probar...


----------



## culebrasx (Sep 29, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> con respecto al PCB se mas especifico con lo que no sabes asi te podemos ayudar.


Pues nada, que resulta que estaba mal el archivo del esquematico de la carpeta completo\imagenes\esc.jpg ;parece ser de alguna version mas antigua que tenia desacargada,
espero que todo vaya bien, porque aun sigo esperando el 18f2550, que parece ser que les cuesta de conseguir por aqui en valencia,españa.
Un saludo y disculpad por alargar un poco mas las 67 paginas del hilo,jejej ops:


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 29, 2008)

jajaj, no está bien mirá yo hice mi propia versión de pcb pero esta hecha en pcb wizard
si queres te lo paso.

che y por que no conseguis el chip en españa , que raro no lo podes pedir a microchip o ha algunas de las casas de electronica que hay por ahi?


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 3, 2008)

Excelente trabajo ,no soy Juez supremo pero felicitaciones muy bien por el aporte que nos has hecho eclipse con tu programador pic usb ,se que  lees el foro y te pido ayuda para programar un 18f452 con tu programador eclipse  ya que los tengo durmiendo y son gemelos ,apenas antier me inscribi al foro ,arme tu programador , me funciono perfect , me vino la chispa de hacerlo mas portatil aun ,hize en eagle 4.11 el mismo programador pero del porte de mi dedo gordo y tambien funciono a la primera ,me gustaria subirlo pero en pdf para que sea muy accesible a todos pero me tomaria unos dias (no se convertir a pdf en eagle 4.11 capaz no se pueda y deba usar el eagle 5) realize casi todos los experimentos con el programador eclipse ,muy buen trabajo eclipse espero me ayudes con el 18f452 ,mi compu se malogro la placa por no usar supresor y solo me queda mi laktok de EU con solo  puertossss usb por eso me anime a hacer el eclipse mas pequeño ,no lo hice en smd porque es dificil de conseguir en varios lugares pero aun asi es muy muy portatil 
esperamos tu respuesta eclipse gracias
------------------------
con el 4550 tambien me graba con basurits al final casualmente me grabo bien pero son coincidencias ,sera por la longitud del cable icsp..---si conectas  el pin data y clock al reves te bota basurits hasta error , si los cinco volt pal pic a programar estan al reves  , es error inmediato...-no alargues mucho el icsp....-usa directamente la fuente del usb para el pic a programar...-628a,84a,876a 877a programa correctamente,, el 4550 ta raro ....-solo el primer pic sera un poco dificil de conseguir

gracias eclipse pór el aporte


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 5, 2008)

Esta subida es solo para no romper el lazo del primer programador ,,se puede decir que el diseño muy reducido no esta acabado aun del todo ya que lo hize en 2 dias pero me funko bien.
pronto se los paso en pdf  
gracias a eclipse , Saul y los del foro

Saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 6, 2008)

Te quedó excelente tu programador , felicitaciones  

al PIC18F2550 lo programaste con el TE - 20?


----------



## Meta (Oct 6, 2008)

Muy buena el proyecto, más pequeño si utilizas componentes superficiales que en pic los hay.

Saludos.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 6, 2008)

No escuche ese nombre TE - 20 antes , buscando en internet no figura que pueda programar el 18f2550 , 

te recomiendo el art2003 , muy facil de hacer (puerto paralelo)
---------  
'''acabo de probar la configuracion del winpic 800 como te20 pero sigue sin funcionar, hace falta cambiar alguno de las señales?'''
''mi estimado calcius para k mortificarte tanto.......el amigo sispic te dio la solución...utiliza el programador ART2003  es sencillo y facil...''
http://todopic.mforos.com/6510/3842985-que-programador-usais-para-los-nuevos-18f2550-y-4550/ 
---------
si no quieres hacer el art2003 , tendrias que adaptar tu te20 a este esquema que,,es generico para todos los programadores de puerto serial .. pal  16f877a o 18f2550 
aqui hay mas información:del serial
http://foros.solocodigo.com/viewtopic.php?t=13771
saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## Meta (Oct 6, 2008)

La veredad que el TE20, TE21, TE23 etc, están desde hace casi 10 años desde que los conosco.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 6, 2008)

me meti en el mundo de pic hace un año  , en el foro hace 3 dias , empeze con el pic16f876a  ,disculpa que no sabia eso del te20...
..el art2003 es buena solucion para programar el primer pic18f2550
...Objetivo del foro es k los cicuitos este al alcanze de todos ,,ya k no en todo el mundo se consiguen componentes SMD . (seguro k alguien ya lo hizo en smd)
....puedes usar cualquier transistor npn...jugar con la bobina si no la tienes a mano.con teoria de bobinas en paralelo o en serie , solo considera que no se caliente el transistor en corte saturacion que va unido a la bobina y se consigun lo 5 13 volt..el puerto usb del pic no se quema si te ekivokas en el sentido D+- hize las pruebas
saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 6, 2008)

Para armar el art2003 , que consideraciones tomaste , que procesador tiene tu maq en donde probaste el programador, programa correctamente al PIC16F84? Podrías poner inmágenes de como se instala el HID

desde ya muchas gracias por el aporte del pcb tan reducido ahora yo me estoy armando una asi en pcb wizard


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 7, 2008)

el art2003 no lo tengo, pero aqui en el foro hay de eso , una vez me cruce con su diagrama es tan facil que puedes hacerlo en protoboard ,(creo que solo programa el pic 18f2550) Estoy seguro que  META nos pueda ayudar con el art2003 y a solucionar algun problema que tenga este art2003 ... vale la pena 
---a este diagrama te refieres con HID


----------



## saul_moises (Oct 8, 2008)

tengo una duda spiritbreaker, que onda con el diodo tunnel, donde lo puedo conseguir? y la bobina? tengre que poner dos de 100 de choque en serie.... para alcanzar los 200...

saludos. 

encuentro muy bueno tu diseño de programador...


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 8, 2008)

el diodo tunel es un diodo convencional 1n4148 ,es cualquier diodo que genere 0.7 voltios entre sus terminales , es el mas comun de todos ,, puedes sacarlo de un artefacto malogrado a pero de hecho que lo venden y por cientos..
..sobre la bobina usa bien la teoria ,esta buena tu idea  ,, al final el pic18f2550 no sufre las consecuencia solo el transistor  que esta conectado a el ,, te aseguras de dos cosas ,, que no caliente tanto el transistor y que se genere en el diodo 1n4148 mas o menos 16 a mas voltaje ,para que trabajen  los zener que es su unico objetivo de la bobina ,, en el peor de los casos al diodo tunel le mandas de una fuente externa los 16 volt  y quitas la bobina y su transistyor pero bueno ese no tendria chiste ..
Dino de donde eres man
saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## nelsonnu (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola eclip-se quisiera saber si puedes adicionar a la lista de pics soportados para programar el pic18f452 es que la verdad lo utiliso mucho, si necesitas puedo ofrecerte pruebas realizadas con el mismo, muchas gracias por todo tu programador anda de maravilla


----------



## Meta (Oct 8, 2008)

Por todas partes leo que el pic18f452 ya es obsoleto y hay sustituto sobre él.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2008)

spiritbreaker: No yo a lo que me refería, a fotos que muestren el proceso de instalación del programador y como lo tendría que reconocer la máquina. Además quería saber si tenés máquina con  procesador AMD o INTEL (por el controlador de usb). Por lo demás gracias por responder

con respecto al ART2003, estoy diseñando mi propia versión con alimentación usb y 74ls244 para amplificar las señales de datos.


----------



## saul_moises (Oct 8, 2008)

jejeje, gracias..... lo probare.. soy de Chile, de la cuidad de Viña del Mar...

un pacer hablar contigo spiritbreaker, gracias por tu ayuda!

por cierto, si alguien necesita el pic, yo se lo puedo conseguir!

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2008)

A que te referías con que nos podés conseguir el pic?


----------



## saul_moises (Oct 8, 2008)

mmm, se que hay algunos que por donde viven, le es muy dificil acceder a tiendas de electonica....
podriamos establecer un metodo para que este a su alcance...
aca en Chile cuesta $8,834 (c/IVA), algo asi como 15 dolares, mas los gastos de envio, dependiendo de la ubicacion...

esop... me ofresco como intermediario, si fines de lucro!

saludos...


----------



## Meta (Oct 8, 2008)

Y que te lo traigan también.

http://es.rs-online.com/web/


----------



## saul_moises (Oct 8, 2008)

jajaja.... esa empresa tambien tiene representacion en chile, y yo ni idea....   

gracias meta!...mucho mas barato....

nunca uno termina de aprender!

saludos!


----------



## pablacho (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola! recien me sumo al proyecto, que parece ser bastante interesante... tengo una pregunta para hacerles... alguno probó el programador en windows vista? qué resultados obtuvo?
gracias! ya les contaré como me fué con el armado, por ahora estoy esperando mis 18f2550 
Saludos, Pablo


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 9, 2008)

Lo hize en piv 2.00ghz intel windows xp sp3 supongo que es el mas usado y no tuve paltas en el HID ,solo lo conecte al puerto usb y sono un 'tucutin' en el parlante (nuevo hardware encontrado) , abri el el programa eclipse y vas al menu  ejecutar-pruebas de hardware si te funcionan los leds entonces ya esta todo hecho,,ya puedes quemar otros pic ,le das a 'identificar dispositivo y reconocera el pic a quemar ,de eso no te olvides porque si quemas un pic seleccionando otro pic , puede que nunca mas te funke el pic que intentas programar ... 
...en Arequipa tambien hay pics18f2550 y por montones , vas a una Universidad nacional en electronica preguntas de eso y encuentras desde 25 lucas hasta 59 lucas (8.33 a 19.66 dolares), de todas formas gracias Saul  ..tambien puedes hacer que los traigan como nos dijo META...(saben cuanto valen los SMD 2550)para un helicoptero ps.
...si a lguien tiene ejemplos del 18f452 que si fuera amable de postearlo,en  mi caso quisiera usarlos porque me compre dos hace tiempo y hasta ahora no los he usado ni para prender leds. mirenlos    ...
Saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## Meta (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola:

REcuerdo que el 18F452 lo van a quitar y que Microchip dijo que emigren a otro PIC cual ahora no recuerdo.

=


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 9, 2008)

muchas gracias spiritbreaker, por tus respuestas


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola a todos , en este caso les traigo un programador JMD para programar al PIC18F2550, el circuito lo encontré en la red , el que lo diseño dice que programa muy bien al pic18f2550, con fotos y demás yo me encargué del pcb en pcb wizard y les deje la foto del pcb para que lo hagan en otro programa en caso de que no tengan el pcb wizard.
también les dejo la foto de distribución de componentes del circuito 

   espero que les sirva


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 13, 2008)

PD: No hay lista de materiales ya que en la vista de componentes esta que es cada cosa y la cantidad


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 13, 2008)

Para el mes de diciembre pienso publicar un clon del PICKIT2, que sea completamente funcional, ya que eclipse al parecer no ha hecho más comentarios ni actualizaciones con respecto al tema.


----------



## erkillo (Oct 17, 2008)

El otro dia curioseando en una tienda de informática encontre una pequeño dispositivo  que convierte un puerto usb de cualquier ordenador en puerto serie, me interese por el y lo compre. Primero lo use para programar simatic s7 con una cable  conexion puerto serie y fue  furctifero. Antes de ayer lo probe con mi programadora jdm y tb fue fructifero


Solo tuve que intalar los driver del dispositivo y listo para programar directamente en jdm


----------



## Meta (Oct 17, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos , en este caso les traigo un programador JMD para programar al PIC18F2550, el circuito lo encontré en la red , el que lo diseño dice que programa muy bien al pic18f2550, con fotos y demás yo me encargué del pcb en pcb wizard y les deje la foto del pcb para que lo hagan en otro programa en caso de que no tengan el pcb wizard.
> también les dejo la foto de distribución de componentes del circuito
> 
> espero que les sirva



Yo comprando antes los componentes para hacer el *ART2003* y veo ahora mismo  uno mejor. Bueno, ya no hay marcha atrás, espero que con el ART2003 no me de problemas.


----------



## asherar (Oct 17, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Yo comprando antes los componentes para hacer el ART2003 y veo ahora mismo uno mejor. Bueno, ya no hay marcha atrás, espero que con el ART2003 no me de problemas.


Cuando uno va a trabajar con algún tipo de compromiso laboral o comercial, creo que es mejor, más seguro, tener algún programador de respaldo. Tal vez te venga bien tener un programador "muleto", como en la fórmula 1.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 17, 2008)

Meta si te anda bien el ART2003 con el PIC18F2550, decime


----------



## Meta (Oct 17, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Meta si te anda bien el ART2003 con el PIC18F2550, decime



Primero lo pruebo con una ProtoBoard y después diré.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2008)

okk


----------



## Meta (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola:

Lo tengo montado en la ProtoBoard, a veces me funciona, a veces no depende como lo mueva, eso si, al funcionar bien parece que graba más rápido que en db9, sólo me parece.

Montarlo es fácil, sólo que hay que tener paciencia con pelar cables uno a uno y requiere tiempo.

Lo que no me gusta es que tengo que tener cuidado al quitar y poner el cable db25 porque cuesta un poco.

ahhhhhh, también me funciona el 16F876 (a veces).

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2008)

Entonces te programo bien el PIC18F2550? Gracias por avisarme =))


----------



## Meta (Oct 18, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Entonces te programo bien el PIC18F2550? Gracias por avisarme =))



Por ahora si, con hex pequeños, no he probado hex grandes porque no tengo ejemplo para ello a ver que pasa.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2008)

te dejo un ejemplo (es el firmware del pickit2)


----------



## Meta (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola:

Tarda como un minuto en guardarlo, pero no llega.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2008)

y buee que se le va a hacer gracias por el favor de probar el circuito. Esta noche me pongo a hacer pruebas con el GTP_LITE también por puerto paralelo , si funciona posteo los resultados.


----------



## Meta (Oct 18, 2008)

El ic-prog le alta el 18F2550, un error por su parte.
Le envié un e-mail a ver si contesta, me olvidé que ponga el art2003 al ic-prog. ¿Hará caso en introducir el art2003? Si me responde algo el 18F2550 se lo pregunto.

e-mail:


> _Hello:
> 
> The ic-prog does not include the PIC18F2550 and it is important for me. How much must be paid in the "PayPal Donate" so you can update the ic-prog?
> 
> ...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2008)

Esta perfecto aunque creo, que no tendrías que pagar por algo que "supuestamente" se distribuye como free, el winpic800 funciona muy bien y soporta una gran cantidad de micros 
yo esta noche hago las pruebas y mañana te informaciónrmo de como me funciono el gtp_lite

pd: Si el creador del ic_prog lo llega a añadir gracias a vos , te voy a estar como muchas otras personas eternamente agradecidos pero igual creo que es algo innecesario habiendo tanta variedad de soft para programar pics


----------



## picrocker (Oct 18, 2008)

Segun el WinPic800 el JDM Programmer permite programar el 18F2550, yo no lo he probado con este PIC pero debe funcionar ya que dice que esta soportado, lo he probado con otros PICs y me funciona de maravilla...


----------



## Meta (Oct 19, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Esta perfecto aunque creo, que no tendrías que pagar por algo que "supuestamente" se distribuye como free, el winpic800 funciona muy bien y soporta una gran cantidad de micros
> yo esta noche hago las pruebas y mañana te informaciónrmo de como me funciono el gtp_lite
> 
> pd: Si el creador del ic_prog lo llega a añadir gracias a vos , te voy a estar como muchas otras personas eternamente agradecidos pero igual creo que es algo innecesario habiendo tanta variedad de soft para programar pics



Hola:

No tengo intención de pagar NADA. Sólo me comporto así para animarlo y mejore el ic-prog o haga el 2 porque lo sSO se actualizan y ic-prog se queda obsoleto. Está bien para la época, ahora le toca WinPic800 y quizás el nuevo si se espabila con el tiempo, uno llamado http://www.sitionica.com.ar/programador-pic-puerto-serie.htm que puedes descargar. También haré un manual sobre ello.

Si tantos conoce software para grabar pic. ¿Podrías nombrarme los que pueda cuando tengas tiempo? ME interesa verlos todos.

*picrocker:*
Lo se, lo acaba de probar y funciona muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, tenes razón meta . Mirá estuve haciendo pruebas hasta el cansancio con el gtp_lite de j1m pero no tuve ni siquiera un resultado satisfactorio. La verdad estoy cansado de gastar plata en circuitos programadores de pic . Meta , he visto que vos tenés el libro de "Microcontrolador PIC16F84a desarrollo de proyectos"  ¿Vos por casualidad armaste el TE - 20 SE? por que en otros foros de electrónica me dijeron que programa el pic18f2550, si lo tenés fijate si te programa a ese pic por que la verdad estoy desesperado por poder programar al pic18f2550 y no se que hacer


----------



## Meta (Oct 19, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Vos por casualidad armaste el TE - 20 SE? por que en otros foros de electrónica me dijeron que programa el pic18f2550, si lo tenés fijate si te programa a ese pic por que la verdad estoy desesperado por poder programar al pic18f2550 y no se que hacer



Vuelvo a repetir:

Lo he probado y  me funciona, nada de fallos. Eso es lo bueno.

sAludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias meta por tu ayuda , mañana mismo armo el te - 20, como último intento de programar al 2550 sino me voy a tener que esperar para comprarme el pickit2 a fin de mes


----------



## Meta (Oct 19, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias meta por tu ayuda , mañana mismo armo el te - 20, como último intento de programar al 2550 sino me voy a tener que esperar para comprarme el pickit2 a fin de mes



Si ami me funciona, a ti también.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2008)

tenes razón, auque te quiero hacer una pregunta :

tiene alguna influencia la pc que estes utilizando? , quiero decir cambian los voltajes del puerto serie de una pc a otra? porque una vez probé un programador jmd para el pic16f84 y me funcionó en una máquina y en la otra no 

gracias por la respuestas casi instantáneas jajaj


----------



## Meta (Oct 19, 2008)

Lo he probado con un Pentium III, Pentium IV y el Quad Core con un excelente resultado, eso es la mejor noticia que te puedo dar. Lo que no he podido es probarlo en portátiles.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias, mañana mismo lo armo y te digo 

pd: te tendrías que poner de nick "respuesta veloz" jajaj


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 19, 2008)

el te-20 es un JDM ? - para programar mi primer pic use el conocido jdm puerto serial con el winpic 3.63 y no me dio ningun error en prima funciono..
alguien o un  amigo cercano a ustedes debe tener un jdm ,si solamente necesitan para quemar una vez el 2550 ,,de ahi pueden tener el gtp usb de eclipse como quemador y de respaldo un jdm ....un art 2003 seria util tambien si existen afiionados

Moyano:Una pregunta sobre ese programador serial que posteaste(el de pocos componentes) ,no me genera los 5 voltios entre los terminales del zener .es asi ? o se pone a cinco solo cuando empieza la programacion porque tampoco me da.. tambien en el mclr hay solo 10 volts,,por curiosidad lo arme y creo que me fue en vano.
saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## jam0_0 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola a todos: me parece muy interesante este foro y saludos a todos (incluyendo a eclip-se que no se le ve en mucho tiempo).  Ahora con algunas dudas:

He estado probando con un programador eclipse funcionando y he querido grabar el programa en otro pic2550 para poder hacerme un grabador y pues tengo varios fallos:
El al momento de poner el pic en el grabador que está funcionando pues no reconoce los pics con la rapidez que el primer pic, ademas manda errores de lectura (despues de grabar un pic le pongo leer y manda error).
Que fuses o configuraciones le tengo que modificar al programa eclipse al momento de grabar el firmware? porque veo que hay como 6 pestañas de configuración y pues estuve probando con ellos y en algunas ocasiones pues reconoce el firm y en otras no pero cuando reconoce el pic como grabador pues manda los errores que he puesto anteriormente. Pues dentro de tanto probar he intentado tambien sin cambiar nada y pues tambien manda error al poner ese nuevo pic en el grabador que funciona (pongo grabador que funciona para descartar la posibilidad que esté mal el hardware)
Les comento que he grabado como 3 pics diferentes para descartar que sea error del pic tambien. Pueda ser que el firmware se grabe mal con el mismo eclipse? en teoría debería ser no porque pues no sería un "grabador" no? ademas que no cuento alguna computadora a la mano con puerto serial o paralelo para poder armar algun programador sencillo como el te-20 o el art2003.
Les comento tambien que el grabador con el pic funcionando pues si graba bien porque si reconoce la prube que hago al "leer" despues de grabar, así que creo que en esas 6 páginas de configuración debe estar el error: Porfa si alguien pueda poner imágenes con todas las pantallas de configuración creo que nos ayudaría a mas de 1 q creo que tenemos ese problema.
Muchas gracias por las respuestas y ayuda que seguro recibiré y disculpenme por el tamaño del mensaje, espero haber sido lo mas claro posible.
Saludos


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 19, 2008)

con el mismo firm de eclipse reproduci como ratas otros firms eclipse  man ,no muevas fuses ay estan bien compañero ,es hardware 
Saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## jam0_0 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola, gracias por responder, no creo que sea hardware, porque pues como comenté en mi post, para probar pues lo hago con el grabador eclipse con el que se grabó el firmware... así que si ese grabador está bien por lo menos el pic grabado debería de hacer lo mismo no crees? es por ello que descarté que sea fallo de hardware.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2008)

debes tener algún problemo en el puerto yo tmb lo armé y no me funcionó.... no se como le funcionó al tipo que lo posteó en el foro todopic pero los voltajes que vos tenés están mál el pin 3 del puerto serie tiene que salir los 13v de programación y tienen que haber 5v de alimentación en el zener , igual mirá yo hice pruebas en winpic800 y me dá test de hardware ok, pero no me reconoce el pic mañana igual armo el te - 20se y hago pruebas de funcionamiento cualquier duda decime


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 20, 2008)

--Alvaro mañana solucionamos esto en la UNSA  .
--Entonces el hardware esta bien ps ... capaz es por el tamaño de tu programa pero tu dices que tienes uno funcionando  ya este este este  no me cuadra ,disculpa man.
-- Moyano ,,upsss si era apretar bien el db9 a la compu ya se arreglo, pero llego a lo mismo que tu bueno bueno no es de prioridad este programador , ademas con el gtp usb de eclipse esta de maravilla ,gracias eclipse y no nos olvidamos del programador  Enigma que  prometiste.tambien hay los jdm buenazos. saludos desde Arequipa


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 20, 2008)

Mirá spiritbreaker, me parece que nos vamos a tener que ir olvidando del enigma , yo en diciembre o antes según el tiempo voy a preparar un clon del pickit2 para que nadie más tenga problemas de programación


----------



## Da Vinci (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola gente, vi en un mensaje anterior que enviaron un mail al creador del Icprog para que incluya el 18F2550. No se hagan tanto problema, en el Icprog está el 18F4550 que es igual al 18F2550 solo que en 40 pines. Seleccionan 18F4550 y graban el 18F2550 sin ningún problema. Miles de veces probado.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 21, 2008)

e escuchado que el proton es el mas usado y practico para empezar con los pic s  pero alguien tiene ejempos de estos pics


----------



## FRYCK (Oct 21, 2008)

hola  a  todos   arme esta buena  opción de programador  se  llama  Multi pic programmer  5v2 es  un  jdm programmer  muy  bueno  y  programo  muy  bien  este  micro controlador   se puede  descargar  de  esta  paguina   http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html soy  de colombia   y  el  costo  fue  como  de 15000 pesos  colombianos  unos 7 dolares.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 21, 2008)

fryck_80 se agradece tu aporte, pero ten en cuenta que este tema trata sobre programadores a través del puerto USB.

Saludos.


----------



## FRYCK (Oct 21, 2008)

si  li-on pero  veo  el  problema  de l programar  por primera vez el  micro 18f 2550 hay serios  inconvenientes  en los  post anteriores


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok. Disculpa, solo me queda tiempo para leer a lo sumo el ultimo mensaje, por lo que a veces pierdo el hilo de la discusión.

Saludos.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 21, 2008)

muchos sabemos que cualquier jdm serial programa pics usb pero en mi caso y en de muchos usamos solo puerto usb ademas de ser tema del foro man ,muchas gracias por decir eso pa los que quieran programar su primer pic,,
alguuien tiene ejemplos en el proton


----------



## jhonjsena (Oct 30, 2008)

saludo a todos..
estoy intentando hacer el programador  usb de eclipse, he tenido varios inconvenientes,uno es que la inductancia de 20uH no es comercial y quisiera saber si la puedo crear  o cambiar por otro elemento, como en el caso de la bobinas variables.. 
tambien quisiera saber que restricciones tiene respecto al s.o , requerimientos minimos de hardware, y/o procesador.
y por ultimo quisiera saber  q pasa si se cambian los bits de configuracion (pwrten,ccp2mx,usbpll,y wregen) del pic, porque creo q en la programacion del pic cambie estos parametros, y no funciona nada; no lo reconoce el programa, y se prenden los leds de encendido y de estado sin producir resultado alguno..

.....espero me colaboren..soy un aficionado a la electronica y tengo un par de proyectos q pueden funcionar, son de cran utilidad e involucran ciencias avanzadas como la interpretacion digital de imagenes satelitales, radar, sensores remotos ...etc.
estoy estudiandolas con profecionales en estas areas, y ustedes serian los primeros en saber de esto.
gracias 
espero pronta respuesta..


----------



## puma_oro (Oct 30, 2008)

La inductancia es de 220 uh pero la verdad yo he comprado varios inductores y no me han salido bien asi que tuve que desarmar una vhs y sacar de ahi otros inductores como de 700 uh y funciono correctamente. Podrias hacer algo similar o comprar inductores mayores de 220 uh con uno como de 700 uh funciona bien. 
Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 1, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Bueno como ya compré mi unidad del PICKIT - 2, me propuse armar mi unidad del programado eclipse que tanto tiempo
me había propuesto armar.
Antes no me había puesto ha fabricarlo debido a mi problema con la programación del PIC18F2550. Pero ahora lo pude programar y funcionó a la primera.

Algunas consideraciones a tener en cuenta antes de armarlo:

- En argentina el PIC18f2550 cuesta un poco conseguirlo pero se puede y es el cerebro del programador, para cargarle   el fichero .hex hay que usar otro programador del tipo serial (JMD). Aunque a mi no me funcionó ninguno   
- La bobina tiene que ser de 220uHy, funciona muy bien no hay que usar de más inductancia sinó se corre el riesgo de quemar el transistor de conmutación debido a la tensión inducida en la bobina.
- Yo utilizé el diseño de spiritbreaker con algunas modificaciones mias como el agregado de 2 leds y la utilización de una bobina tipo resistencia , además de usar un conector del tipo - B.
- La placa la diseñe en PCB - Wizard pero se puede utilizar cualquier otro diseño que hay en el foro todos o por lo menos la mayoría funcionan.
- Adjunto todos los datos de mi versión del programador - proximamente va a ver un diseño clonado del pickit2 para que todos puedan disfrutar de este excelente programador y un video demostrativo.

espero que les sirva , cualquier cosa pregunten dudas


----------



## mecatrodatos (Nov 2, 2008)

cordial saludo soy nuevo en el foro he leido todo el contenido del programador me parecio excelente la terminacion de antonio de su programador y la jonathan  pero con referemte a esto he visto la documentacion de moyano jonathan pero no se encuentran las lista de materiales que utilizante para la culminacion de tu proyecto al igual me genera la duda de4l codigo .hex que utilizaste para el pic 18f2550 con el que funciona el programador ¿ es la utima version que se encuentra en la pagina de eclipse amigo ? por que estoy animado a realizarlo suerte y gracias si me sacas de las dudas plnteadas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno como ya compré mi unidad del PICKIT - 2, me propuse armar mi unidad del programado eclipse que tanto tiempo
> me había propuesto armar.
> ...



Que significa esto? que despues de 75 paginas porfin alguien ha posteado una grabadora USB que funciona?!

De donde me puedo bajar el soft para hacerla quemar? (a la eclipse)

Y el pickit ese que se ve que le estas haciendo tecnologia inversa... ¿como va? es bueno? 

¿compatibilidad?

Gracias por el aporte ;-)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 2, 2008)

Para mecatrodatos:hola, La versión del firmware es la última a la fecha ya que eclipse, no lo  actualizó más.
Armá la que dice hardware final más zócalo zif ya que es la que tengo yo y está totalmente probado y funcionando, pics probados: pic18f2550, pic16f84, pic16f877a, pic16f873 y pic16f84a

para hemp: hola, Si la grabadora funciona. 
no se a que te referís con esto: De donde me puedo bajar el soft para hacerla quemar? (a la eclipse) 

El pickit2, sencillamente programa todos los pics de microchip, se actualiza por internet es de código fuente abierto firmware y software (De allí muchos programadores comerciales) , mi clon se va a basar en la programación de los pic´s 10f 12f 16f 18f dspic33f y algunos más siempre y cuando no neseciten de alimentación de 3.3v y sean de encapsulado dip


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola a todos 

Acá les dejo una comparación de lo que es el pickit2, con respecto a otros programadores (en velocidad de programación)

espero que les sirva para ver que el pickit2 es tan rápido como programar con el eclipse pero a su vez el pickit2 soporta casi todos por no decir todos los microcontroladores y memorias de microchip.

YouTube - PIC Writer speed test


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 2, 2008)

El pcb lo diseñé utilizando el esquemático que tiene publicado eclipse en su página, el zócalo ZIF fue añadido pero no utilizé ningun esquemático, me aprendí el diseño de memoria y lo volqué en el pcb. Si no tenés el pcb wizard, yo dejé varias fotos del pcb final para que lo copiaran directamente. Ahora si necesitas si o si el esquemático completo de mi programador vas a tener que esperarme unos días ya que mi tiempo (demasiado escaso con los estudios ) , está puramente dedicado al programador PICKIT-2. Que pienso publicar lo más pronto posible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan,  me referia al firm que no sabia ni que existia el eclipse. Ya casi que me espero al Pickit que dizes que funciona mejor, solo tengo un portatil para trabajar sin ningun DB9 asi que dependo de tu aporte para aprender a grabar en C.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Nov 2, 2008)

para moyano jonathan: listo no te preocupes en este instante he logrado adquir el sofware que utilizaste para tu programador lo estudiare pero necesito saber si ya lo probaste con un portatil con sistema vista y te a funcionado bien , ya que como comenta hemp solamente poseo portatil.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 2, 2008)

no mecatrodatos, la verdad es que no lo he probado en vista , pero si en XP

aca va un video para mostrar que funciona , proximamente les muestro la programación de un pic


YouTube - Prueba de hardware - Programador de PIC'S eclipse


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2008)

*Moyano Jonathan*
Muy buena.

Mirando lo que dice la ayuda del programa Eclipse V 1.2. La verdad si van a venderlo por ahí algunas empresas si no tienen CopiRight el Eclipse, poco vas a defenderlo, aunque lo tenga, los chinos te copian y venden. Es la realidad.

Analizando el programa *Elipse V 1.2*, veo que utilizan los 12F629 precisamente el que me vino con el programador *USB PIC Programmer* que me llegó ayer. Si es posible, también se usa mucho el 12F508/509, espero que en el futuro, con tiempo y paciencia, se logre ese objetivo.

Creo haber visto un fallo o son cosas mías. Mientras buscaba el 16F84A, me dio por mirar el 16F88 y no te viene nada para configurar en la pestaña CONFIG. A lo mejor ya lo saben y son cosas mías. Por los demás está bien.

_Veo que en ic-prog como winpic800 tiene opción de elegir muchos progarmadores, ahor que son de USB ya no lo incluyen porque no los entiende. Lástima, porque con cada programador un programa. ahora no se nota mucho, pero estos años por delante..._

Buen trabajo al creador y sus colaboradores.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 5, 2008)

Tenes razón meta , lo que pasa es que eclipse no ha implementado todas las configuraciones , ni tampoco ha terminado de corregir todos los bugs en el programa.


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola:

No pasa nada, poco a poco se corrige. Me extraña que nadie se diera cuenta los del CONFIG del *16F88*. Lo miré porque ese PIC me interesa.

Para eso estamos, para hacer recopilación de errores y poder corregirlos con el tiempo. Así se mejorará, que es la idea principal.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 7, 2008)

Por lo del config en el programa meta , estuve viendo y solamente necesitas configurar los fuses en el programa que estés utilizando , por lo tanto cuando cargues el hex al programa de grabación los graba solo en el pic sin que vos toqués nada.


espero te sirva


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2008)

Lo se. Pero siempre es bueno tenerlo presente si en el último momento lo vas a usar para hacer pruebas.

Suele pasar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 7, 2008)

Es verdad por eso me parece que es mejor opción hasta ahora el programador GPIC de willip ya que está más pulido el software y firmware.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 8, 2008)

Ya me hice el pickit2 clone en protoboard y =) =) =) =) funcionó a la primera pero solo pude programar un pic18f2550 con buenos resultados (hasta ahora). Esto es una buena señal pero todavía me falta terminar el diseño del hardware minimo (componentes mínimos para que el programador funcione correctamente) y luego voy a implementar el pcb en conjunto con f_point que me va a ayudar. f_point lo va a hacer en eagle y yo lo voy a hacer en pcb wizard.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 14, 2008)

Ya estoy terminando el diseño final de mi pickit2 clone , espero poder postear algunos resultados dentro de aproximadamente 2 semanas. Lo único que me falta es terminar el diseño del zòcalo zif y lo posteo asì nadie más tiene problema con el tema de la programación


----------



## FRYCK (Nov 15, 2008)

Que  bueno   este  programador  promete  mucho  una  pregunta  es  simplificado  o  lo hiciste  con las  dos memorias eeprom que   trae el original   gracias  de antemano por su aporte


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 15, 2008)

si es el diseño simplificado, las memorias eeprom solo sirven para una función que es el on to go , que sirve para guardar un programa , trasladar el programa y programar un circuito con microcontrolador sin necesidad de utilizar la pc. Otra cosa es que va a programar solo micros de 5v ya que los de 3.3v no los va a poder programar porque el control automatico de vdd no lo implemente, si no que el micro se va a alimentar directamente desde el puerto USB.


----------



## danfa42 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola a todos, es mi primera aparicion en el foro buscando sobre el programador USB Pickit2 clone, les cuento que tengo armados y funcionando el GTP-USB lite y el Brenner8 (el aleman) y simpre faltan 5 para el peso , el primero que arme fue el gtp, el brenner lo arme porque quise grabar un 16F887 y el GTP no lo soportaba, pero ahora descubro que el brenner no graba memorias por eso empece a incursionar en el Pickit2. Lo monte en un protobard pero no lo pude hacer andar bien, la version que arme es la que tiene mosfets, no se si sera un problema que los componentes son malos, no andaba la parte de 13V y reemplace el BS170 por un 2N3904 como tiene el diseño original con una R de 1K en base y ahi anduvo el elevador, pero cuando armo el circuito completo sigue dando errores. El eclipse no lo arme porque no hubo mas actualizaciones y tengo miedo que pase lo del GTP USB lite. Si alguien tiene mas información del pickit agradecido, si quieren información de los que arme, de mil amores, en la proxima subo fotos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 16, 2008)

Pasame todos los datos de tu pickit2 , si se puede y el esquema con el cúal no te anduvo. Yo lo hice con los 2n3904 y funcionó me programó un pic18f2550 en el protoboard pero igual me gustaría saber como lo armaste y que consideraciones tuviste en cuenta


----------



## danfa42 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola Jonathan, arme una que esta en internet, aca te paso el circuito, no tiene demasiadas complicaciones, pero no lo pude hacer andar bien


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 16, 2008)

otra de las cosas que tuve en cuenta es el tema de de vdd_target , esta función alimenta en el pic a programar mediante el transistor q3 y q2, sacando esos transistores le dí más estabilidad a la tensión del pic a programar debido a que antes me presentaba vdd = 4,2 v debido a la cáida en el transistor (tip42) no mosfet. por eso vdd lo conecto directamente a vdd a través de un diodo como está acá


----------



## danfa42 (Nov 16, 2008)

BUscando un pickit2 clone, encontre esta version que parece interesante, estaria bueno ponerle un ZIF, a ver que les parece. Les pongo el link por las dudas http://tecmb.com/pickit2_clone.html#Pagina


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 16, 2008)

Es una buena versión, ya la había estudiado antes pero dió que los transistores consumían mucha corriente del puerto y esta es muy escasa. Aunque en las especificaciones dan que tira 500mA, el puerto en realidad no cede más de 250mA como max. Mi versión ocupa unos 2n3904 que son bastante mejores , voy a probar con 2n2222a y voy a ver que pasa. Lo del ZIF voy a hacer todo lo posible para implementarlo.
Las 2 memorías eeprom "solamente" se usan para la función: on to go programmer que no influye en el funcionamiento básico del equipo que es la de programar directamente usando la pc.
Otra cosa interesante del pickit2 es que lo soporta winvista,mac y linux.
Espero saquen sus conclusiones , yo por lo tanto estoy diseñando el pcb en pcb wizard mientras escucho symphony x....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 16, 2008)

Acabo de terminar la primera versión del PCB , la tengo que revisar hacer la lista de materiales y para dentro de unos días la voy a tener armada para comenzar a realizar las pruebas de programación con los diferentes pics que tengo que no son demasiados... pero igual tiene que funcionar.


----------



## danfa42 (Nov 17, 2008)

Muy buen trabajo el tuyo Jonathan, ojala estuvieras mas cerca de capital para realizar algo en conjunto, vos comentabas que sacaste el transistor de Vdd porque molestaba la caida de tension, la funcion de ese transistor es la de cortar Vdd cuando no se esta programando, evitando asi quemar el chip al colocarlo, al menos asi lei en alguna oportunidad y me parecio coherente. Probablemente con el diodo BAT85 la caida de tension sea menor que con el 1N4148. Deberia probar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 17, 2008)

con lo del diodo tenes razon , pero no lo consigo por acá en medoza


----------



## danfa42 (Nov 17, 2008)

veo si te puedo mandar algunos en un sobre por correspondencia, son re chiquitos, mas que los 1N4148, cuando los tenga te aviso y me pasas la direccion por privado


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 17, 2008)

dale vemos despues el tema guita y me los pasas


----------



## danfa42 (Nov 18, 2008)

Jonathan, respecto de los transistores que consumen mucho, el brenner8 es practicamente igual en cuanto a transistores y anda perfectamente, lo tengo armado y andando, fijate si te sirve para sacar alguna idea en lo circuital.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 18, 2008)

ok, voy a armar 2 versiones con el tema de los transistores para ver la diferencia , que no creo que sea significativa. Para este fin de semana supuestamente ya lo tendría que tener armado al circuito.


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 20, 2008)

oye ese multi pic si vale la pena construirlo
es que me interesa

y si vale la pena entonces podrias dar paso a paso la forma de montarlo y los riesgos y todo la información que me pueda servir que me pueda servir
gracias


----------



## latino18hvm (Nov 20, 2008)

que programador pic usb me recomiendan ustedes.....



gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 21, 2008)

el pickit2 ya lo voy a postear esperen un poco a que termine todos los detalles y lo arme yo primero para ver si funciona


----------



## limber (Nov 25, 2008)

que software usas


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

latino18hvm dijo:
			
		

> que programador pic usb me recomiendan ustedes.....
> gracias



Estos.
http://www.mcumall.com/


----------



## limber (Nov 25, 2008)

gracias el enlace que pusiste de http://eclip-se.es.tl/  me fue muy util


----------



## Hector Galant (Nov 26, 2008)

Eclip-se Muy bueno! siempre tus notas enriquecen el foro. Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola a todos , la semana que viene le hago las pruebas de funcionamiento completas a mi programador pickit2 clone. A primera instancia el programador no va a llevar zócalo zif , ya que todavía no diseño esa parte.

lo bueno es que es una versión en la que he utilizado un diseño reducido pero funcional , lo que va a indicar un ahorro de dinero a la hora de comprar los componentes.

Espero que eclipse vuelva a aparecer para seguir participando de este gran proyecto que nos sirve a todos nosotros.


----------



## picrocker (Nov 26, 2008)

Moyano de donde te estas guiando para hacer el pickit2, podrias colocar en enlace o mas información para tambien construirlo...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 26, 2008)

de los datos de microchip, además me compré el pickit2 original para entender su funcionamiento.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805

de ahí saque la mayoría y lo demás lo sacas googleando. El pickit 2 lo considero un programador excelente me da tiempos de programación muy bajos y hasta ahora 0 errores .


----------



## Meta (Nov 27, 2008)

Eclipse lo veo como abandonado y la verdad cada vez más oigo mucho el Pickit2. Por algo será.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 1, 2008)

Que bien tu iavance del programador, esperamos tus diseños y experiencias para poder armarlo

gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 1, 2008)

En esta semana veo si ya puedo postear todo para que lo armen


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 2, 2008)

Excelente   

Estaba revisando unas páginas sobre el clone pickit2, dejo los link por si son de interés, está  el esquema y pcb en eagle, el segundo parece menos detallado

http://www.mcuhobby.com/downloads.php?cat_id=3

http://tomeko.net/pickit2.php?lang=en


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 2, 2008)

Esos clónicos también son totalemente válidos , pero mi clon se va a centrar en la portabilidad


----------



## pozi25 (Dic 3, 2008)

soy nuevo en el foro y estoy intentando programar el 18F2550, alguien me puede decir que hace el firmware de eclipse exactamente?

gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 3, 2008)

eso se explica en los primeros post de eclipse


----------



## pozi25 (Dic 4, 2008)

para programar el 18F2550 de este programador primero tengo que ponerle el firm de alguna manera y luego ya podre programar otros PIC con este programador. El firmware segun entiendo espera una transferencia desde USB para programar el otro PIC a traves del ICSP o estoy equivocado?  es que acabo de empezar y he mirado mil cosas y aun no se bien como funciona esto de los programadores...

un saludo!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 4, 2008)

Primero tenés que programar el pic18f2550 con el firmware del programador. Luego conectar el programador a la pc y este se instalará automaticamente. Finalmente hacemos las pruebas de hardware del programador tales como medir vdd,vpp probar que enceinden los led's correctamente y por último insertamos un pic en el zócalo zif (mi versión) y a programarlo....


----------



## pozi25 (Dic 5, 2008)

ok era como creia, este fin de semana lo probare aunque no se como ponerle el firmware al 18f2550 porque no tengo ningun programador ni nada... probe con el art2003 pero me daba error de verificacion en la direccion 0x000000, probare por serie con jdm sino ya preguntare por ahi a ver si alguien me puede meter el firm 

gracias!


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Dic 5, 2008)

Hola

el programador eclipse es muy bueno lastima que ultimamente este abandonado.

y recomendar que se abra un nuevo post para discutir todo lo referido al clon del pickit2.
y por si no lo vieron en enero saldrá a la venta el pickit3.

salu2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 5, 2008)

jejeje lo del pickit 3 va a estar bueno ojala que sea libre como el pickit2


----------



## Da Vinci (Dic 8, 2008)

Una consulta a jonathan que tiene el pikit2 original, me podés decir si el pin 1 (mclr, Vpp, Re3) del 18f2550 está como figura en el esquema original. Ya se que no lo utilizan como pin mclr, entonces queda como entrada. En el esquema se conecta a un conector pero figura como una entrada en el aire. sin ninguna resistencia a negativo o 5 v. Me podés confirmar si en el pickit2 real es así?.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## picrocker (Dic 8, 2008)

Epale Moyano Jonathan no puedes postear el esquema electronico de tu clon pickit2 y el firmware para ir probandolo en un protoboard....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 8, 2008)

disculpen la demora , es que se me rompió el soldador y no he tenido tiempo de ir a comprar otro por los estudios. Ahora recién empiezan las vacaciones y voy a probar la placa. En el trascurso de esta semana tengo que postear todo como debe ser.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 9, 2008)

Excelente Jonathan te esperamos para armar el pickit2


----------



## pozi25 (Dic 17, 2008)

hay algun programador que no seamuy complicado para programar por primera vez el 18F2550? es que no se mucho de esto aun y queria montar el eclipse pero no se como meterle el firmware. He probado con art2003 pero me da error de configuracion al verificar, en la direccion 3000000 y no me deja programarlo... y monte un JDM pero no me reconoce el hardware con winpic800 asi que no se como hacerlo...

gracias


----------



## milroc (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola pozi25,en art2003 anula los diodos y en la entrada mandale 5V desde una fuente o desde el USB
suerte.


----------



## pozi25 (Dic 20, 2008)

si ya le quite los diodos y le puse 5V directamente pero aun asi no va... al escribir hay algo que falla porque no puede escribir todos los datos correctamente, solo una parte, por ejemplo de EF98 me escribe solo el 8 y queda FFF8. Puede ser que el pic este quemado? es que una vez se me calento bastante...

saludos!


----------



## milroc (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola pozi25,releva el circuito si esta todo bien  generalmente tenes problema con el conector
revisa todo y sino proba con otro pic.

Suerte


----------



## thenot (Dic 23, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Miren lei casi todo el post.. y quede mas enrredao que la c......
Asi que queia ver quien fuera tan gentil de decirme cual de todo lo que esta posteado es lo que esta funcionando, debido a que vi el de la pagina y es uno de los primeros que se puso aqui y funciona ese?
Asi que si fueran tan gentiles de decirme cual es el que esta funcionando please!..

Saludos mis amigos y felices fiestas de fin de año!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 23, 2008)

Disculpenme la demora , es que se me complico despúes de que terminé los estuidios ya que se presentaron problemas económicos que me frenaron el desarrollo del pickit2 clon. Voy a hacer todo lo posible para hacer las pruebas finales antes de enero sino posteo todo seguro en enero. El circuito funciona bien , pero quiero hacer pruebas de programación de otros pics para estar seguro de que funciona.


----------



## Doniga (Dic 23, 2008)

hola Thenot,

Te cuento que hace tiempo subí mi diseño en eagle del programador Eclipse, porque no siempre las fotos estaban a  escala, así que preferí hacer un diseño nuevo en programa que domino.

En ese momento subí mi diseño y después me di cuenta que había puesto el conector USB al revés.

Desde ese momento y hasta ahora he utilizado la tarjeta de ese diseño (arreglando a lo cabernícola ese error) y nunca he tenido problemas, el programador me ha funcionado perfecto.

Te recomiendo que tomes mi diseño (Aprox: Página 52 del post) y le des vuelta el conector USB y listo, sino lo haces como está, matas un par de pistas y las unes con cables ( son sólo 4 cables).

Saludos.

PD: El problema que puedes encontrar es para programar el PIC18F2550, prográmalo en la U o donde alguien que tenga un programador hecho y listo, sino intenta que te funcione ( yo no pude, jeje) el JDM.

Chau.


----------



## Doniga (Dic 23, 2008)

Miento, en la página 55 y 56 están mis diseños.

Saludos.


----------



## thenot (Dic 23, 2008)

okas voy a revisar.. que iva a hacer el pipo2 y vi este y .. dude jajjajaj eso que ya compre las cosas pal pipo2 y tengo listo la baquelita..

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## thenot (Dic 23, 2008)

bucha no caxe co se usa el eagle..
con ese se puede obtener el pcb? que no caxe donde...

Saludos!


----------



## culebrasx (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola, he estado leyendo y parece ser que no me genera el PWM, me enciende correctamente el ed de power de la patilla 4 y también el de la patilla 3, conecto un pequeño altavoz para "ver" si escucho la pwm en la patilla 13, pero nada, con el multimetro en continua me indica 3.75V,en el catodo del zener de 13V no tengo tension.
El pic lo he grabado con un grabador de la universidad y verificada la grabacion, dicen que ese grabador es muy sensible y al mas minimo fallo da un error, por lo que pienso que puede estar bien grabado, la tension de Vcc me llega bien a todas las partes donde tiene que llegar con unos 5V....alguna sugerencia, llevo ya un par de tardes leyendo paginas del foro y probando, pero no consigo nada., 
Cuando abro el grabador y le doy a prueba de software,me dice dispositivo no conectado,
Si funcionara bien nada mas conectarlo al USB me saldria la pantallita de nuevo hardware encontrado,no?y los drivers?
otra cosa el jumper lo tengo en la posicion central,dejando visible un jumper a cada lado, aunque esto es solo para cuando ya funcione y vaya a grabar,no?
Pues eso si alguien tiene una sugerencia por donde podria mirar le estaré muy agradecido.

P.D. disculpad otra respuesta mas con el mismo tema,"no me funcionaaa...". 



Gracias a todos y un muy buen FELIZ AÑO!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 29, 2008)

pasame el esquema y el pcb (en formato pdf) , lo reviso . Si está bien tenés problemas en el pic , o en la pc, ya que el programador funciona excelente.


----------



## culebrasx (Dic 30, 2008)

> pasame el esquema y el pcb (en formato pdf) , lo reviso . Si está bien tenés problemas en el pic , o en la pc, ya que el programador funciona excelente.


Pues me lo bajé en septiembre de la pagina de eclipse,la version 1.1 http://eclip-se.es.tl/Eclipse.htm

He estado mirando y la bobina en primer lugar creo que esta abierta por dentro, ya que no me deja pasar los 5V de Vcc al colector de Q1,
Por otro lado, La patilla 12, cual es su función? con el multimetro (NO TRMS)en continua me marca 5V, con lo que creo que pasa a saturación Q3 y me deriva todo lo que pudiera haber de voltaje en el colector de Q3 a masa, ¿o me cojo un libro de Electrónica Analógica y me pongo a repasar como un loco?jejejej
Bueno pues muchas gracias y a ver si se le ocurre algo a alguien, yo mientras tanto sigo multimetro en mano,jejeje

Un saludo a todos....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 1, 2009)

1º - En el colector de Q1 tenés que tener +/- 25v que es la minifuente switching.
2º - En la pata 12, tenés que medir 0v , en caso contrario andate al programa de control y tenés que ir al control de vpp en la preba de hardware y poner vpp = 13v y vas a tener que medir 0v en la pata 12.
3º - Yo utilizo el diseño reducido modificado por mi, si querés te paso el pcb (pcb wizard) y esquema

espero te sirva , sino pregunta


----------



## Vlad666 (Ene 8, 2009)

Que es el "L1"?


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Ene 8, 2009)

es bobina


----------



## culebrasx (Ene 9, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> 1º - En el colector de Q1 tenés que tener +/- 25v que es la minifuente switching.
> 2º - En la pata 12, tenés que medir 0v , en caso contrario andate al programa de control y tenés que ir al control de vpp en la preba de hardware y poner vpp = 13v y vas a tener que medir 0v en la pata 12.
> 3º - Yo utilizo el diseño reducido modificado por mi, si querés te paso el pcb (pcb wizard) y esquema


Hola, he cambiado la bobina, que estaba defectuosa y el colector de Q1, solo tengo 5V, no puedo hacer la prueba del hardware ya que me dice que no hay ningun grabador conectado, ah, y bien, si quieres pon aqui tu diseño para todo aquel que le interese, tardaré un poco en dar resultador ya que ahora estoy un poco liado y me es imposible ponerme con los acidos y esas cosas, pero lo guardaré a buen recaudo,
Muchas gracias y un muy feliz año a todos,(si no es muy tarde,claro)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 9, 2009)

Esta bien pero el 17 de enero vuelvo de las vacaciones  y lo pongo. 
Fijate si podes poner fotos del programador tanto de las pistas como del lado de componentes. La verdad es que no tendrías que tener problemas con el diseño pero bueno lo voy a revisar y despues del 17 te mando un MP.


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Ene 9, 2009)

hola moyano jonatan espero con ansias el pickit2 clon bueno me imagino que tambien los del foro ojala este pronto los esquemas en pcb wizard claro si no es mucha molestia nos vemos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 13, 2009)

Si la verdad les pido perdon por la demora , es lo que los estudios me complicaron todo al principio y despúes me fui de vacaciones , el 17 de enero voy a comenzar a postear de apoco. Por favor tengame paciencia que ya lo voy a postear como lo prometi.


----------



## chip986 (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola que tal, queria saber cuales son los pines de programacion que se conectan al dspic:  yo pienso que son 
vdd,gnd mrclear, PGD, PGC, ¿¿¿¿ es asi como pienso o faltaria algun pin de programacion?
gracias y felicitaciones Eclipse por tan grandioso herramienta para todos los que nos gusta la programacion en microcontroladores.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 18, 2009)

si esta bien como lo pones los pines son PGD,PGC,MCLR,VPP,GNG,VCC


----------



## chip986 (Ene 18, 2009)

hola, otra cosa; estoy diseñando el circuito impreso para el zocalo universal y asi poder programar cualquier micro con el programador eclipse, pero mi duda es la siguiente: si aparte de los pines de programacion (Pgd, pGc, mrclear, gnd, vcc) que van al microcontrolador, si  debido al diseño universal del  impreso le entran datos a la vez a otros pines ahy algun problema, o no importa? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 18, 2009)

No entiendo a que te referis cuando decis que le entran datos a otros pines


----------



## chip986 (Ene 18, 2009)

si es decir, por ejemplo yo estoy programando el 16f877 que es de 40 pines y esta conectado a los respectivos pines de programacion, pero debido al diseño que yo hize que fue hacer el pcb de todos los micros compatibles a programar en un solo zocalo, pero ademas de los pines de programacion tiene por ejemplo conectado el pgc y pgd del 18f2550 a otros pines diferentes del 16f877, puede haber algun problema?
no se si me hice entender ahora.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 18, 2009)

Si ahora te entiendo, mirá yo postee una versión de este programador que tiene zocalo zif. Este no tiene problemas , ya lo he probado y funciona muy bien.  Busca diseños ya hechos , yo utilize para mi versión el zif del gtp usb plus modificado y me funcionó muy bien


----------



## chip986 (Ene 19, 2009)

Hola  y gracias Jonathan Moyano me parece muy bueno el diseño de GTPUSB plus del zocalo, oye y estuve buscando tu version de eclipse pero no la encuentro!


De nuevo muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 19, 2009)

Si la verdad no se en que pagina esta pero si queres mandame un mp y te lo paso por correo


----------



## LING (Ene 22, 2009)

yo arme la version de el grabador eclipse  y la verdad funciono  pero encontre un error en el fuse de wdt  para  pic16f84  por lo demas graba normal use la placa de Moyano 
pero en algunas pc's no funcionan  y lo prove en una laptoc y no reconoce dispositivo 
sera porque use una bobina de 520mh y no de 220nh 

bueno esperamos el Clon del pikit 2 para probarlo y reportar resultados  e ideas

gracias att  ling


----------



## shingo_64 (Ene 22, 2009)

Hola amigos, acabo de terminar mi programador Eclipse y al realizar las pruebas todo funciona de maravilla y tambien programa pero tengo una duda, al realizar las pruebas VDD teniga 5v con un uncheck mientra que al hacer check bajava a 0v, es normal o esta funcionando a la inversa?. Utilizo Window Vista Ultimate 32 Bits.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 23, 2009)

Quería avisar que ya dentro de poco posteo el pickit2 que ya estoy terminando la versión de pruebas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

Termine el PICKIT2 - Clone en una placa perforada universal , funciona correctamente y ya he probrado los PIC18F2550, 16F887, 16F877a, 16F84a y los programa , lee , verifica correctamente.
Mañana por la mañana posteo todo lo necesario para que lo armen y prueben.


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Ene 24, 2009)

que bien moyano son la 1:00 am de sabado 24 creo soy el primero en saber esa maravillosa noticia espero para empezar a armarlo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

Hoy posteo todo para que lo armen.


----------



## felixls (Ene 26, 2009)

Basandome en uno que encontré en este thread

http://www.sonsivri.com/forum/index.php?topic=4827.0

Realicé el mio cambiando un par de componentes:

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2009/01/programador-clone-de-pickit-2.html

Funciona 100% con el software de Microchip

Anteriormente había hecho el de eclip-se pero como está medio abandonado, hice este que además se puede actualizar el firmware y el código escrito en .NET puedo modificarlo de acuerdo a mis necesidades.

Aquí están las fotos del desarrollo del prog. eclip-se:
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2008/05/programador-de-pics-y-avrs-eclipse.html


----------



## shingo_64 (Ene 27, 2009)

Se ve genial, y tambien funciona con pics de 3.3v?
Es una lastima que se haya abandonado el proyecto de eclipse, y eso que ya lo habia armado en un protoboard y estaba listo para pasarlo a placa.


----------



## felixls (Ene 27, 2009)

shingo_64 dijo:
			
		

> Se ve genial, y tambien funciona con pics de 3.3v?
> Es una lastima que se haya abandonado el proyecto de eclipse, y eso que ya lo habia armado en un protoboard y estaba listo para pasarlo a placa.



Si, desde la versión del software Pickit 2  (v2.30.00) para componentes con VDD de 3.6V máx, es posible establecer una nominal de 3.3v.

Para más información puedes ver el Readme (v2.55.01) de microchip en:


"http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit%202%20Readme%20v2-55-01%20(b).txt"


----------



## shingo_64 (Ene 27, 2009)

Genial gracias, entonces voy a probar en un protoboard y despues lo paso a una paca.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Ene 27, 2009)

Compañero esta excelente tu clone del pic kit2 pero quisiera saber si puedes portear el link de microchip donde esta el fireware para programar el pic 182550 agradeceria el aporte para empezar a realizar el montaje.


----------



## felixls (Ene 28, 2009)

mecatrodatos dijo:
			
		

> Compañero esta excelente tu clone del pic kit2 pero quisiera saber si puedes portear el link de microchip donde esta el fireware para programar el pic 182550 agradeceria el aporte para empezar a realizar el montaje.



Lo puedes bajar desde la página de Microchip

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805

El firmware 2.32 por ej. está en:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PK2V023200.zip

Al 18F2550 lo puedes programar con un JDM u otro programador compatible con ICProg, WinPic, etc.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ene 30, 2009)

una pregunta en que se diferencia el programador eclipse con este ultimo clon pickit , me refiero mas que todo a que si puede programar los dspics ? o potencialmente los pueda programar en el futuro?
buen trabajo por el programador ,


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 30, 2009)

con el clon del pickit2 podés programar toda la familia pic 10fxx 12fxx 16fxx 18fxx 24fxx dspic 33fxx 32mx etc. También memorias 24cl xx


----------



## mecatrodatos (Ene 31, 2009)

compañero  felixls tengo una duda con tu diagrama esquematico de tu clon pic kit 2 el PWR_TGT a que pin del pic 182550 biene o es independiente ?


----------



## Vlad666 (Ene 31, 2009)

¿cuanto mide el PIC18F2550?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 31, 2009)

cuanto mide?


----------



## felixls (Feb 2, 2009)

mecatrodatos dijo:
			
		

> compañero  felixls tengo una duda con tu diagrama esquematico de tu clon pic kit 2 el PWR_TGT a que pin del pic 182550 biene o es independiente ?



PWR_TGT *No *se conecta con el PIC es solo un terminal para separar en bloques el diagrama.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Feb 2, 2009)

amigo lo que decis es que el colector del transistor BC  557 alimenta el catodo del diodo D2 4148 a una tension menor que vdd y ese pin es el mismo PWR_TGT sino es asi  corrigueme ya que consegui todos los componentes para empezar a armarlo .saludos


----------



## Vlad666 (Feb 2, 2009)

Solo quiero que me digan sus medidas


----------



## felixls (Feb 3, 2009)

mecatrodatos dijo:
			
		

> amigo lo que decis es que el colector del transistor BC  557 alimenta el catodo del diodo D2 4148 a una tension menor que vdd y ese pin es el mismo PWR_TGT sino es asi  corrigueme ya que consegui todos los componentes para empezar a armarlo .saludos



Si. Esas dos secciones le sirven al PIC para identificar si el target tiene alimentación propia y si no es así exita al transistor para enviarle el voltaje del USB. El diodo es para proteger al programador del voltaje externo.


----------



## LING (Feb 4, 2009)

Exelente aporte felix  esta de arranque ...
una pregunta que de Version tiene que ser el mplab para el debug y como se consigue la palca header boart 
para esta funcion debug

graciass att


----------



## crrcjob (Feb 5, 2009)

Excelente aporte eclipse, voy a necesitar un programador ahora para desarrollar mi tesis, y este programdor me viene excelente, felicitaciones;  ahora solo tengo que implementarlo, cualquier duda que tenga te la comento.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 5, 2009)

crrcjob, como estás 

Mirá el programador eclipse es un proyecto que no se actualizó más y tiene muchos bugs. Te recomiendo ampliamente que armes alguno de los clones del pickit2 que se encuentran en el foro.


----------



## picrocker (Feb 5, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan porfin posteaste tu version del clon del pickit2 o es la misma de felixls... o donde esta posteada...


----------



## felixls (Feb 15, 2009)

LING dijo:
			
		

> Exelente aporte felix  esta de arranque ...
> una pregunta que de Version tiene que ser el mplab para el debug y como se consigue la palca header boart
> para esta funcion debug
> 
> graciass att


Uso la versión 8.20, pero nunca probé el debug por ahora, pero imagino igualmente que se necesitaría una placa ICD para hacerlo.


----------



## felixls (Feb 15, 2009)

Vlad666 dijo:
			
		

> Solo quiero que me digan sus medidas



Vlad666:

Espero haber entendido, tu duda es saber en que tipo de encapsulados viene el PIC 18F2550?, si es así puedes ver esos datos en el datasheet del componente
http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/Devices.aspx?dDocName=en010280

Además si tienes dudas cuanto mide un PDIP, SOIC, PLCC, etc puedes ver en:
http://www.siliconfareast.com/packages.htm

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 15, 2009)

picroker esta acá mi versión https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/136821/


----------



## gonpa (Mar 3, 2009)

buenas me gusto mucho el programador de eclipse y me preguntaba si al final esta funcionando?. yo solo lo necesito para programar la familia de los pics. el circuito este q adjunto esta listo para cargar el programa del pic y funcionar?. me confundi un poco si esta version anda o no disculpen si no entendi.
y si me pueden decir q placa aparte deberia diseñar para poner un zocalo zif para cualquier pic. ¿esta placa deberia ir conectada a icsp cierto? que diseño deberia usar

espero q me ayuden 

muchas gracias!


----------



## felixls (Mar 4, 2009)

gonpa, la versión de eclipse funciona, pero parece un desarrollo abandonado, te recomiendo el clone de pickit2.

saludos.


----------



## gonpa (Mar 4, 2009)

ok me parece bien. me podrias hacer un favor? podrias subir todo lo necesario para el pickit? yo encontre varias cosas pero tienen muchas modificaciones. yo solo lo quiero para los pics.

si sos tan amable jaja.....

muchas gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 4, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/ acá está lo que necesitas.


----------



## rodricasas (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola Eclipse, genial tu programador, basandome en los posts aqui presentes me anime a armarlo, y las primeras pruebas del hardware son exitosas, lo quiero poner a funcionar de inmediato, pero el curso de DSP que recibo pide que use los dsPIC 30f3014 y 30f4013, los cuales aun no estan en las librerias, me gustaria saber si los puedes agregar. 
Mil gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 6, 2009)

rodricasas mirá el link que postee antes que vos te va a enlazar con el pickit2 clone que tiene todo lo que vos necesitas.


----------



## rodricasas (Mar 6, 2009)

Muchas Gracias, no lo habia visto por que estaba algo engomado con el programador de Eclipse, me parece muy versatil  para mis estudios, voy a montar este entonces ya que usa las librerias que necesito


----------



## Giusseppe (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola , necesito comprobar el hard de mi programador eclipse.
Co el programa logro encender y apagar los tres leds pero solo obtengo voltages en el icsp de 5v.
en ningun momento de 13v.
Ya se que este programador esta obsoleto gracias al pickit2 ,pero lo he hecho para programar el atmega de arduino.
Gracias por todo y seguir adelante con los proyectos.
Por cierto creo que mi problema puede estar en los transistores ya que me dieron equivalentes y no se si el patillaje correspondera con los originales.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 6, 2009)

Yo arme el eclipse y me funcionó perfectamente, postea el diseño que usas vos para ver y despues te digo en que te podés haber equivocado.


----------



## rodricasas (Mar 7, 2009)

Alguno de ustedes sabe como usar un dspic30f3014 con el diseño de eclipse?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 8, 2009)

Ese pic no funciona con el eclipse


----------



## Giusseppe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola Moyano gracias por contestar.
Pues nada que arme el eclipse version reducida y compre los componentes de la primera version y me falto algun componente ya que no son los mismos. Volvi a comprar los componentes que me faltaban y vi que los transistores eran equivalentes. He mirado el patillaje en un software de transistores y resulta que no corresponde con el dibujo de la placa en cuanto a orientacion, quizas pueda ser eso.
me refiero a los transistores 2N3904 , me dieron los BC546 y veo que no corresponden con las el orden de las patillas. Ya me direis algo antes de que me ponga a desoldar esos transistores.
Gracias de nuevo y una pregunta.
Se podra algun dia programar ATMEGA con el pickit2?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 9, 2009)

Los BC546, no funcionan con ese programador tienen que ser los 2n3904. ATMEGA se podría programar pero alguien se tendría que encargar de modificar el firmware original del pickit2


----------



## Giusseppe (Mar 9, 2009)

hola de nuevo.
Segun un link que encontre de equivalencias, los bc174 bc182 bc190 y bc546 son equivalentes al 2n3904 a ver si me lo podeis confirmar ya que el 2n3904 no lo encuentro.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 9, 2009)

mira yo hice pruebas con los transistores bc.. pero no funciono el programador. Solo funciono con el 2n


----------



## Giusseppe (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola compañeros del foro.
Mira Moyano , ya he sustituido los transistores equivalentes por los originales. Los 2n3904 y 2n3906. He conseguido en el la prueba de hardware del programa 13v. en el RST pero solo en este pin. No se que valores tengo que obtener para poder saber si esta bien ni en que pin. He intentado grabar el atmega8 pero me da fallo de sincronizacion o algo asi.
los valores que obtengo son
Prueba a 0v                           Prueba a 5v                                        Prueba a 13v
pin1 GND                                 
pin2 5.15v                                    5.15v                                               5.15                                           
pin3 0.07v                                    4.90v                                               13.11v
pin4 4.70v                                     4.70v                                             4.70v  
pin5 4.70v                                     4.70v                                              4.70v
pin6 4.70                                        4.70v                                            4.92v
pin7 4.70v                                     4.70v                                              4.70v

Estas son mis mediciones a ver si me podeis ayudar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 10, 2009)

A ver , las mediciones las estás realizando sobre que pines ? los del pic o los del ICSP? Decime cuales de los 2 son asi te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Giusseppe (Mar 11, 2009)

Las mediciones estan realizadas sobre el icsp , disculpa.


----------



## Giusseppe (Mar 11, 2009)

Aqui dejo unas fotos de mi programador para ver si me podeis ayudar.







No se si lo habre hecho bien , jejejej


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola a todos proximamente saldra una actualizacion del programador Eclipse, corregido los bug y soportara mas PICs y AVRs.

Eclipse Recargado y de libre distribucion


----------



## rodricasas (Mar 24, 2009)

Que buena noticia!, ojala soporte mas dspic tambien


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 2, 2009)

Les comento que ya esta disponible Eclipse V1.3

Y proximamente Enigma funcionando con el mismo hardware de Eclipse


----------



## rodricasas (Abr 2, 2009)

Y en donde estaria disponible, por que ya cheké en tu pagina y aun no está. ops:


----------



## Br1@N (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola eclip-se tu programador me parece interesante pero lamentablemente he ingresado a tu pagina y cuando trato de descargar los archivos de hardware y freeware me presenta un error en la pagina. Me veria agradesido si me puedes facilitar los archivos gracias y suerte.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 6, 2009)

Eclipse la versión 1.3 del programador cuando estará disponible para su descarga porque me meti en la pagina y todavia esta la version 1.2


----------



## f_point (Abr 9, 2009)

Coincido con Moyano Jonathan, no he podido ubicar donde puedo bajar los archivos de tu programador Eclip-se. Viendo tu pagina incluso encontre un par de vínculos de descarga rotos, me gustaria que nos pudieras echar una mano.


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola a todos
Ya esta corregido el Link


----------



## ancianarko (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola a todos
Soy nuevo por estos lados, queria agradecer a todos los que han contribuido con este excelente proyecto, lo arme hace poco y funciono al toque, pero con la nueva version tengo una duda, no se como se actualiza el firm....   cuando hago el intento aparece el mensaje "solo para eclipse", y cuando hago la prueba de hardware no veo cambios en la version del firmware (aunque todo lo demas sigue funcionando bien).....asi que no se....  estoy en un laptop con xp, usando la ultima version de eclipse (1.3)


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Si programas los PICs de la serie 12F veras que ahora ya los programa bien, tambien ya se produce un correcto borrado en los PICs de la serie 16F. Y cuando se produce un error al grabar te aparece una ventana indicando la direccion el el dato escrito y leido.

Las modificaciones son internas del codido por eso es qu no se nota los cambios


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2009)

Che eclipse faltan los fusibles de configuración para casi todos los pic's quería preguntarte si los vas a incluir ? A propósito probe el programador nuevo en proto y funciona bastante bien con el nuevo firmware y software. Lo único por ejemplo el PIC18F4550 hay veces que no lo programa bien es decir por ejemplo de 10 veces que lo programe con un firmware 1 o 2 veces el programa no corria la verdad no se a que se puede deber ese error.


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 15, 2009)

Holaaa.

Es verdad los fuse faltal para la mayoria, pero estoy tratando de adicionarle poco a poco son varios PICs?. Tambien me he demorado porque estoy combinando el tiempo entre Eclipse y Enigma.
Y esta bueno tu proyecto, asi tenemos varios programadores para usarlos, lo que antes habian pocos y eran comerciales, ahora son gratissss.


----------



## calox (Abr 15, 2009)

Tienes razón Eclipse, y todo esto es por ustedes!................adelante!, la información es para compartirla.

Tengo algunas dudas con respecto a los fuses, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero de que se trata?.

Les cuento que cuando estaba en la universidad y hasta un tiempo despues de salir seguía programando micros, pero con el nuevo trabajo en el que estoy hace algunos años deje completamente esto; hace poco mi viejo me pidio que le ayudara para armar una incubadora de huevos con control de temperatura y movimiento, así que lo volví a retomar y como verán estoy algo desactualizado, pero hacer esto nuevamente es alucinante y gratificante, no lo creen?; aunque me está costando, je, je, je    

Salu2 gente!


----------



## alfonso82 (Abr 16, 2009)

Bueno  calox para refrescarte la memoria, los fuses son los bit de configuracion , es decir el WDT, tipo de oscilador vas a usar, proteccion de contra lectura, etc..... lo que dice moyano es que en la mayoria de los softwares para utilizar los quemadores traen de una manera grafica donde puedes seleccionar dichos fuses antes de programar el pic, ahora bien esto lo puedes hacer en tu programa al principio o simplementes utilizas el mplab para que te genere el .hex con los fuses ya incluidos, esto lo haces en file> export... y ahi se te abrira una ventana donde le podras poner el nombre del archivo y escojer la forma de que quieres que sea el .hex, espero que me haya explicado   .

Por poco se me olvida, eclipse ya actualiza mi soft eclipse en mi pc pero cuando programo el 18f2550 con el nuevo firm no funciona, no se si cambiaste alguna configuracion en el hardware o es que tiene algun error el firm.


----------



## le8a9p (Abr 16, 2009)

buenos dias, me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes tiene un modelo del USB para el ARES de proteus,   estoy tratando de hacer un impreso, pero tiene un conector USB y mi proteus no lo tiene, tengo el proteus 7. o si hay alguna manera de diseñarlo. gracias


----------



## calox (Abr 18, 2009)

Gracias Alfonso por la respuesta, y si, me refrescaste la memoria.
Yo utilizo el PicBasic Pro Compiler para generar mis .hex; y el micro code studio para escribir el programa;  no creo que haya inconvenientes para utilizar mi .hex con estos grabadores como el pickit2 clone?.

Salu2.


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 19, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro .... he estado haciendo pruebas con el programador eclipse y me parece excelente , con el que armo un amigo pude programar mi pic 18f2550 , lo malo es que al principio intente probar la version 1.3 que esta en la pagina del programador pero no me funciono , a traves del foro busque una version que me funcionara, encontre un enlace que decia "Programador USB ya no busques" , probe ese firmware respectivo a este , que es la version 1.1 "Firmware 1.1.hex" . Aparentemente funciona el software lo detecta se pueden hacer las pruebas respectivas al VDD , CLK , VPP , DAT y con el tester y LEDs muestran que funcionan , pero , a la hora de identificar un PIC no lo detecta ni lo programa. El punto de esto es saber si aun se puede conseguir la version 1.2 del firmware , que es la version que tiene mi amigo y funciona perfectamente , gracias por la respuesta a este mensaje.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 19, 2009)

muy buena la pagina de eclip-se, realmente un agradecimiento muy grande.

saludos.


----------



## ancianarko (Abr 19, 2009)

hola, que tal a  todos

no puedo dejar de agradacer por todo lo que se esta haciendo en este foro, espero que siguan asi.

tengo una duda (quisas algo tonta), recien me di cuenta que esta disponible en la pagina de eclipse el programador "enigma", pero solo incluye el soft. ¿donde encuentro el firmware del programador?

bueno, eso seria, gracias por la atención, espero que eclipse soporte en el futuro mas micros, en especial los avr, que son los que mas uso.


----------



## biker2k3 (Abr 19, 2009)

Yo me compre este en mercadolibre por $100, se los recomiendo usa un software propio y no tenes que hacer ningun quilombo lo enchufas abris el programa y listo, un cañito jeje.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-51652747-programador-de-pic-usb-el-mas-economico-nuevo-modelo-_JM_


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola.
Una cosa es aprender contruyendo y otra es el facilismo de comprar algo echo.

Y espero que borren ese link que esta prohibido

Y ya me di cuenta que el firmware de Enigma, no lo he puesto, mañana subo la información completa


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 20, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo eclipse , no hay nada mejor en la electronica que hacer las cosas por unos mismo sino que gracia tiene ser electronico y comprar las cosas ya hechas , el asunto aqui es crear nuevas propuestas de diseño e innovar no apoyar el capitalismo y el facilismo , bueno no estaria mal para una empresa que quieren las cosas para YA , pero si uno dispone del tiempo que mas disfrute que hacerlas.

Otra cosa aprovechando , ya pude conseguir un firmware de eclipse el cual ya me reconoce con exito el pic , pero , solo he visto que me trabaja bien para el pic16f2550 , reconoce - graba - verifica todo Ok ... pero voy a probar con el 18F452 , lo reconoce intenta escribir y se queda en el 96% de alli en adelante noto que el programador se bloquea y se queda el LED de VPP encendido , tengo que desconectar el programador del puerto y volver a leer para verificar y en esta tarea tambien se bloquea. Buscando si talves sea la version del software , probe la 1.2 , note que en esta si me reconoce el 16F877 el cual no me lo reconoce la 1.3 , ya probe todo el circuito y esta en perfecto orden.

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

si, de verdad .yo me tiraria al "facilismo" por mis cuestiones, pero aqui eclipse se mando todo un trabajo y encima LO COMPARTE .............

por una simple cuestion de *RESPETO*  (buscar en la wiki si no saben que es) no deberian poner ese link , si uno quiere comprar algo hecho sabe muy bien como buscarlo.

saludos


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 20, 2009)

Si señor , hay que aportar y no arrebatar.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 20, 2009)

Miren la palabra ideal para mi es compartir el conocimiento , por que como ustedes dicen hay personas que les gusta lucrar con el conocimiento de otros. Aunque hay otras que tienen ganas de aprender ya sea por gusto o para comer.

También están las personas que no aportan nada no porque no quieran, sinó porque no tienen que aportar debido a falta de conocimientos sobre un tema o falta de dinero para realizar algún circuito. Tambien he conocido gente que no tiene  ni computadora ni internet ni buenas herramientas y por sus ganas de aprender han podido salir adelante a pesar de las dificultades.

En resumen , no siempre que una persona te pide que le ayudes a hacer algo te está engañando. Por eso siempre hay que compartir el conocimiento ya que para eso son los foros.


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 20, 2009)

Bien .. mis disculpas por la mala palabra .. solamente hablemos de electronica y todos nos entenderemos , continuemos con el tema del programador. Gracias.

He estado viendo los archivos adjuntos de el *Enigma* , para probarlo con el circuito del eclipse , pero sigo teniendo una duda acerca del firmware , no lo veo adjunto al ZIP o simplemente le sirve tambien el .HEX del eclipse ??

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 20, 2009)

Tengo la misma duda que Jaime Johan, otra cosa el esquemático del programador y el PCB  es el mismo que el del eclipse ?


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 21, 2009)

Huy que pena eclipse no habia leido tu anterior mensaje , esperare entonces a que subas el firmware de *Enigma*. Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola, 

Tengo el Eclipse funcionando hace tiempo. No entiendo para que es el Engima... permite debug? O es otro progrmador. Entre a la pagina del PICKit2 pero veo que es un programador. No entiendo en que se diferencia.

Espero que alguien pueda aclararme la duda.

Saludos


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 21, 2009)

Mencionaba el Enigma para descartar problema en el hardware , pero creo que el problema lo estoy cometiendo con el cable ICSP , nose si necesita ser apantallado o una longitud en especial ?


----------



## alfonso82 (Abr 21, 2009)

Eclipse no me respondiste la pregunta que te hice mas arriba, que era en cuanto el nuefo firmware 1.3 que lo programe en mi programador y simplemente ni prende ni es detectado por el PC, queria saber si fue que hiciste algun cambio en el hardware tambien o es algun error en el firm.
Gracias.


----------



## ancianarko (Abr 21, 2009)

hola a todos

tengo una duda, al actualizar el firmware de eclipse, ¿como puedo verificar que efectivamente la operacion resulta "exitosa"?   resulta que cuando abro "Eclipse_V1_3.hex" y le doy a actualizar firmware, me aparece al instante el mensaje "solo para eclipse". me da la impresion de que no carga nada. asi que eso.  como lo puedo verificar?

por vuestra atensión, de antemano, gracias.


----------



## zayruz_05 (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola que tal MOyano Jonatan un gran favor, anteriormente habias compartido tu diseño de programador eclipse con zocalo zif, pero quisiera saber si fueras tan amable de poder subir la lista de materiales para poder armar un programador diseñado por ti.
Espero puedas ayudarme y gracias por el tiempo prestado.
Excelentes aportes.


----------



## stai (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola, lo felicito por ese aporte... muy bueno para las personas que estan comenzando a programar y estudiantes con ánimos de hacer su propio programador, yo ya pase por esa etapa... ahora mejor los compro, como deben saber los expertos eso ya es algo secundario y uno debe dedicar más tiempo es al proyecto en sí...
Lo felicito y espero siga mejorandolo...


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola a todos.

El archivo .hex de "Enigma" ya lo subi, y el motivo por el cual lo publique es para que puean programar mas PICs, ya que "Eclipse" es un proyecto que se desarrolla poco a poco.

Y como les mencione pueden usar el mismo hardware para los 2 tipos de programadores.


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 22, 2009)

Gracias eclipse esta noche lo probare.

Saludos.


----------



## antonhy2009 (Abr 23, 2009)

alguno probo el gtp-usb?, les adjunto un archivo con información al respecto a ver que me dicen, ok?


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 23, 2009)

No te recomiendo el GTP , ya lo probe y tiene problemas en cuanto el manejo del VPP , en cuanto al hardware. Hay un foro que discuten aparte de este problemas otros mas.


----------



## gaudenys_larosa (Abr 23, 2009)

hola amigos, tengo un problema con la programacion de un 16f84, lo tengo configurado de manera que el puertoa es entrada y tiene 5 swiches y el puertob como salida con 7 leds, cada vez q acciono un swiche éste enciende un led y despues de un retardo se desplaza hacia la derecha, El problema radica en que quisiera que éste viera los cambios de los swiches inmediatamente y lo esta haciendo despues de un ciclo completo de corrimiento pues no hallo como testear las entradas, donde coloco el BTFSC ó BTFSS, para que este vea los cambios en puertoa, gracias


----------



## ancianarko (Abr 26, 2009)

hola a todos

acabo de dar cuenta que solo puedo grabar un microcontrolador cuando el selector de voltaje esta en Vcc, cuando esta en Vdd me manda un error y se cierra el programa, no entiendo porque ocurre esto, hice las pruebas de hardware, cuando marco la casilla Vdd  la salida queda en 0V, cuando la desmarco queda en 5.01V, revise las conexiones, incluso cambie el transistor (2N3906) y la resistencia de base sin lograr mejora. 

Si alguien ya tuvo un problema similar y lo soluciono, agradeceria una explicacion de como lo logro.


----------



## antonhy2009 (Abr 27, 2009)

el programador aqui descripto por el señor eclipse sirve para el 16f84/84a alguien ya programo estos pic?, y por que en el pcb aparece el 18f2550?.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 27, 2009)

El pic18f2550 es el encargado de hacer de "puente" entre la PC y el pic18f2550. Es decir el pic18f2550 programa al pic16f84a a través de la pc.


----------



## antonhy2009 (Abr 27, 2009)

alguno conoce un programador por puerto usb que programe directamente al 16f84 sin necesidad de que otro pic haga de puente con la pc?


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 27, 2009)

Para programadar directamente el 16F84 deberias usar un programador serial o paralale y como software le IC-Prog o el WinPic, el motivo por el que aparecieron los programadores USB fue por que los PIC de la serie 18F y dsPIC usan un algoritmo de programacion mas complejo y ademas tienen mas memoria por eso se usa los porgramadores USB para que sea mas rapido la programacion y facil de implementar a demas los programadores seriales o por el puerto paralelo ya estan desapareciendo por que las nuevas PCs ya no traen estos puertos.


----------



## Jaime Johan (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola eclipse ... tengo el mismo problema de que si muevo el jumper hacia la otra posicion de VDD o VCC no me programa...

Saludos


----------



## antonhy2009 (Abr 27, 2009)

alguno conoce el programador thor aparentemente no necesita de otro pic para programar a otros, lo hace directamente con el que pongas en el zocalo habra planos de este bicho?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 27, 2009)

El programador thor (usb) programa a través de un pic18f2550 intermediario.


----------



## bhela (Abr 28, 2009)

Buenas Tardes Ecplise, 

Estoy interesado en montar un programador eclipse y la verdad es que lo que más duda tengo es el paso de la salida ICSP a zocalo Zif, si alguien es tan amable de explicarme esta cuestion se lo agradeceria.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 28, 2009)

eclipse tengo una duda el programador enigma programa todos los  pic's incluyendo los de 3.3v ? Si es así el hardware de eclipse es válido ?


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola.

Los PICs que se programan con 3.3V no los tengo y no te podria confirmar, tampoco he visto en el datasheet cual es el voltaje maximo de programacion. Pero los 3.3V son solo par VDD y si consideramos que Eclipse provee ese voltaje mediante un transistor se podria considerar que los puede soportar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 29, 2009)

Pero los soporta por hardware porque en el esquemático del eclipse no hay ningun circuito de adaptacion para los micros de 3.3v


----------



## ancianarko (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola a todos

Aparte de los problemas que he indicado antes (espero los hayan leido), tambien me acabo de dar cuenta que con la version 1.3 de eclipse no puedo programar ningun uC (cuando le doy a reconocer dispositivo no encuentra nada)....   supongo que debe ser por el hecho de tener la version 1.1 del firmware la cual he tratado de actualizar sin exito (al parecer).


----------



## Eclip-se (May 1, 2009)

Hola.
Si recordamos que los dispositivos tienen un margen de tolerancia y que el voltaje VDD es proporcionado a travez de un transistor se puede decir que el dispositivo podria soportar el voltage de aprox 4.5V y si se desea tener mas seguridad se podria modificar el hardware y adicionarle un zener de 3.3V y que se conecte por medio de un puente, tal como es el control de VCC-VDD-OFF.

Le muestro las imagenes de Eclipse en 3D.


----------



## Eclip-se (May 1, 2009)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Si recordamos que los dispositivos tienen un margen de tolerancia y que el voltaje VDD es proporcionado a travez de un transistor se puede decir que el dispositivo podria soportar el voltage de aprox 4.5V y si se desea tener mas seguridad se podria modificar el hardware y adicionarle un zener de 3.3V y que se conecte por medio de un puente, tal como es el control de VCC-VDD-OFF.
> 
> Le muestro las imagenes de Eclipse en 3D.



Nota: El firmware de Eclipse se lo debe programar desde cero no es una actualizacion.


----------



## alfonso82 (May 1, 2009)

bueno, te comento eclipse que yo programe de cero el 18f2550 e igual no puede hacer que funcionare el programador despues de actualizar el firm, a la final lo que hice fue programar 18f2550 con el firm de enigma y lo deje asi pq yo no utilizo avr´s


----------



## felingud (May 2, 2009)

Me parece que el programador es buenisimo(Eclipse), pero al momento de grabar dspic no graba la configuracion me reconoce el dispositivo y todo bien, pero hay error al borrar el dspic, y al escribir la configuracion, quisiera saber si alguien a grabado el dspic 30f4011 con Eclipse


----------



## felingud (May 2, 2009)

El firmware de la ultima version de eclipse esta erroneo, por favor para ver si pueden revisar, grasias


----------



## esmery (May 3, 2009)

antonhy2009 dijo:
			
		

> alguno probo el gtp-usb?, les adjunto un archivo con información al respecto a ver que me dicen, ok?


gtp-usb+  hex ?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Tengo una pregunta un tanto egocentrica, ¿algun veterano del foro me podria grabar y mandar un 18F2550? por supuesto yo corro con todos los gastos.

Me gustaria montarlo pero no dispongo de grabadora para este modelo de pics, solo puedo grabar 16F87 y con suerte 16F84


----------



## shadown (May 4, 2009)

Ok, ya no entendi, el Pic18f2550......para que sirve???, ya que viendo la datasheet me viene que es una especie de adaptador flash usb y que se programa por programa, y que es capas de ser programado usando lenguaje c. ahi ya no entiendo nada. si alguien fuera tan amable de explicarme ya que no entiendo el funcionamiento en si de esta parte. gracias de antemano[/url]


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 4, 2009)

hemp yo te grabo el pic18f2550 con lo que necesites , eso si si sos  de argentina ya que sino no te conviene.


----------



## shadown (May 4, 2009)

Ok, entendi en parte el uso del pic18f2550, pero al no poder encontrarlo en mi pais uso el equivalente de 40 pins, el pic18f4550, la pregunta es: hay algun problema al cambiar el pic?, ya que me resulta algo dificil encontrar el de 28 pins aca en el norte de mexico, gracias de antemano


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> hemp yo te grabo el pic18f2550 con lo que necesites , eso si si sos  de argentina ya que sino no te conviene.



Gracias por el ofrecimiento! aunque soy de españa, ¿porque no conviene? no se puede enviar por correo? yo te mando el pic si resulta caro alla.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2009)

Lo que pasa es que , no te conviene por el precio del correo. Igual si lo tuyo es muy urgente mandamelo al PIC y lo grabo con el firmware que quieras.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que , no te conviene por el precio del correo. Igual si lo tuyo es muy urgente mandamelo al PIC y lo grabo con el firmware que quieras.



No me urge, ademas otro usuario se ha ofrecido muy amablemente por MP, comentame lo que cuesta el envio por correo, se lo pregunto a el tambien y os digo cual me renta mas, si es cuestion de centimos me da igual.

Gracias a los 2 por el compañerismo.


----------



## alfonso82 (May 5, 2009)

Eclipse, no se si ya te han dicho esto antes pero enigma tiene un error al importar el archivo hex, para ser mas especifico, cuando importas el hex no se pq el soft cambia la palabra de configuracion (bit de configuracion, para los que no saben de lo que estoy hablando) y por ende lo que programas en el pic  no funciona como deseas, ahora bien esto me paso con el 16f876a no se si pase lo mismo con otros pics pero yo creo que si pq a mi entender hay algo malo en el software.

Saludos.


----------



## yamilh (May 7, 2009)

Me gustaria saber si con este Pic o otro yo puedo controlar una carga de 120 o 220v enviandole una entrada o un comando desde una pc, el problema es que mi señal de salida no es mas de 10 v y me gustaria controlar un motor electrico o algunas luminarias...


----------



## alfonso82 (May 7, 2009)

Te informaciónrma yamilh que los pic solo trabajan con voltaje logico, es decir 5 volt DC, si quieres controlar un motor AC de 110 o 220 no vas a poder controlarlo directamente vas a tener que realizar una etapa de control de potencia que si pueda manejar el motor e interactuar con el pic.

Espero haberme explicado.


----------



## yamilh (May 7, 2009)

pl emtoendo gracias, un microcontrolador no me proporciona esa etapa de control de potencia tiene que ser con transformador, rectificador etc...


----------



## shadown (May 7, 2009)

si lo que te interesa yamilh, es controlar sistemas de alto voltaje o potencia, solo tienes que usar dispositivos como los reles o los transistores de potencia, en los cuales, los primeros son activados por un pulso logico de 5v y que activa una bovina permitiendo asi, que controles voltajes de 220v facilmente; Lo mismo pasa con los transistores de potencia como los triacs, y otros, te sugiero que consigas el libro: Electronica de Potencia de Muhama Rashid, viene muy completo y explicado. suerte.


----------



## QuimCri (May 11, 2009)

Saludos a todos.

Ya hace varios meses que me armé el programador de Eclipse, y ha sido realmente efectivo... Muchas gracias.

En este momento quería hacer un comentario y una petición a Eclipse.

Comentario:
Siempre he trabajado la versión 1.0 del programador (Hard & Soft) y como ya dije me ha funcionado de maravilla. He probado las siguientes versiones pero no han funcionado adecuadamente. La última versión (1.3) no reconoce algunos micros al momento de realizar la detección automática, como el PIC16F88 y el PIC16F877A (que he probado).

Petición:
No se si esto está fuera de contexto, pero de pronto en este foro me puedan ayudar. Hace poco inicié el aprendizaje de la realización de placas PCB y solo he podido trabajar en Proteus. Ya casi estoy diestro en hacerlas de doble cara porque no se como diablos hacer que el programa haga las rutas en una sola. Si alguien sabe como, le agradezco cualquier colaboración.

¿Me pregunto si en Protel se pueda hacer esto más fácil? Quería pedirle a Eclipse, si es posible, me pudiese decir de donde puedo descargar este software, obviamente free. Como no se pueden publicar enlaces en el foro, le agradecería si me lo puede enviar al siguiente correo "the_unknown_of_here@yahoo.es". Si no es posible no importa, pero si sí lo es se lo agradecería.


----------



## Eclip-se (May 12, 2009)

Hola.
En este momento estoy mejorando el programador Enigma ya esta lista la Version 1.1. Y por el momento solo voy ha trabajar con ese programador.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

Eclipse tenés alguna idea de como fabricar algún adaptador para micros de 3.3v ? ya que el enigma va estar muy bueno pero con compatibilidad para esos micros.


----------



## kuropatula (May 12, 2009)

Hola, tengo el programador con la versión 1.2 funcionando hace rato. 

Mi duda es, fuera de contexto, con qué software fue hecho el diseño 3D? 

Perdón por la pregunta no relacionada con el programador.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

Con eagle 3D


----------



## Eclip-se (May 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, este dia subi de nuevo la version 1.1 de Enigma esta corregido un error que recien me di cuenta.

Recuerden primero hacer las pruebas
Luego hacer que el Enigma identifique el programa.
Luego programar y para ejecutar el programa hacer Click en RST.
Si existen inconvenientes en la programacion pongan el control de voltaje directamente en VCC.

Y sobre el adaptador lo mas facil seria con un zener de 3.3V si existe y eso ponerlo a la saldia para que manualmente sea activado por un puente cuando se programe esos micros.


----------



## Eclip-se (May 13, 2009)

Algo mas que querias mostrarles.

Y para las personas que desean saber que tiene el archivo "PK2DeviceFile.dat" el que viene con el PICKIT2 ahi les dejo un pequeño programita.


----------



## kuropatula (May 14, 2009)

Hola,

Tengo funcionando el Eclipse y Enigma. Deseo programar el PIC18F14K50 pero veo que no está en la lista del Enigma. Me fijé en la lista de MCUs del PicKit2 y si está. Alguien sabe cómo puedo hacer para programarlo?

Muchas gracias!

PD: Gracias Moyano por tu respuesta anterior


----------



## Eclip-se (May 18, 2009)

Hola.

Ya me di cuenta ese pequeño problema con esos PIC, en la proxima version ya estaran todos estos PICs.


----------



## kuropatula (May 18, 2009)

Muchas gracias!
También quise programar el 16F727 y no lo encontré. 

Saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (May 20, 2009)

Hola:
Tambien ya voy ha revisar ese micro y aunque la proxima version saldra despues de algunos meses asi que si tienen inconvenientes tendran que esperar.


----------



## jam0_0 (May 22, 2009)

Hola Eclip-se, me parece muy interesantes tus proyectos, he logrado armar satisfactoriamente tu programador pero ahora en la Universidad estamos usando micros atmel atmega8 y 16, quisiera que me indicaras cuales de los pines icsp son los que se conectan al ATMEL y en que pines del atmel ya que tienen diferentes nombres: MISO, MOSI Socket, RESET, VDD; para que el programador los reconozca. por otro lado, la programacion es con 13V como en los pics o solo con 5v? 

Saludos y gracias por tu aporte y respuestas


----------



## Eclip-se (May 22, 2009)

Hola.
Al realizar las pruebas del hardware ahi te aparece el nombre que corresponde a cada PIN del programador:
Para PICs.
- DATA-CLOCK-VPP-VDD-GND
Para AVRs.
- MOSI-MISO-RST-VDD-GND

Y en cada data sheet ahi esta la definicion de pines. Y me lo primero que se debe saber antes de iniciar a programar es la funcion que desempeña cada PIN. Ya que si no lo sabes no vas ha poder utilizarlo.


----------



## santos (May 29, 2009)

Felicidades lo probare tu obra


----------



## Electrojeda (May 30, 2009)

hola. nesito progrmar un 16f877 ese programador sirve?

gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (May 31, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que los mas facil seria que veas si en la lista de PICs que aparecen en el programador aparece ese PIC y luego conectar y ver si lo identifica y luego hacer un pequeño programa y hacer click en "programar"


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola.
Alguien sabe cual es la maxima corriente que puedo conseguir al usar un* triplicador de voltaje* usando solo diodos y capacitores y cuales son las formulas de diseño.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Alguien sabe cual es la maxima corriente que puedo conseguir al usar un* triplicador de voltaje* usando solo diodos y capacitores y cuales son las formulas de diseño.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about537.html


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola
Esta interezante la información pero mi pregunta es como se obtiene el valor de la corriente y cual es la maxima que se puede obtener ya que me gustaria implementar esa circuiteria para generar los 13 V para la programacion de PICs y necesitaria como 300 mA para que pueda programar los PICs.


----------



## alfonso82 (Jun 3, 2009)

no se si has hechado un vistazo al diagram del USB-GTP, en el utilizan un doblador de voltaje que si no mal recuerdo eran 6 diodos 4148 en serie y con unos condensadores de 10 uf, pero de verdad no se que corriente suministra ese tipo de doblador, lo mas logico seria que estubiera limitada por la corriente que puede pasar por dichos diodos que si no mal recuerdo debe estar entre los 150mA y 200mA, pero creo que lo mejor seria hacer algunas pruebas en el proto.
Saludos


----------



## alfonso82 (Jun 3, 2009)

aqui esta lo que te decia en el post anterior, espero que te sirva de algo


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias por la información.
Voy a ver que tan factible es para implementarlo en el programador ya que a veces es dificil conseguir la bobina.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 8, 2009)

Les informaciónrmo que ya esta lista la version 1.2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 8, 2009)

Está en tu página ?


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 8, 2009)

Si en la pagina recien la actualice.


----------



## alfonso82 (Jun 9, 2009)

Una pregunta Eclipse, en esta version corregiste el error que te comente de los bit de configuracion?, es decir el soft viejo no leia los bit de configuracion como debian ser.

Saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola.
Realmente ese error de los bits no lo analice por que he probado con los siguientes PICs.
16F877A
18f2550
dsPIC30F4013
Y en todos funciona bien


----------



## lordk (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola, arme el clone de felixls pero no logro que me lo detecte el pickit. Que puedo hacer? No cambie ningun componente y los voltajes en los pines del zocalo para el 18f2550 estan bien (5 V). Es solo enchufar a la Pc y listo no?

PD: salio un olor  un par de minutos despues de enchufar, pero creo que fue por la pasta de soldar que me quedo en la placa.

Gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola.
Lo primero que se debe comprobar es si el hardware es reconocido por el sistema operativo.
Eso se lo puede hacer incluso desde la una placa de prototipos.
Luego realizar las pruebas de hardware y de ahi verficar si el dispositivo es identificado por el software.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 10, 2009)

Eclipse me fije en tu pagina y el hardware del eclipse sigue igual


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 10, 2009)

Si el hardware no lo he cambiado desde hace un año sigue siendo el mismo. Si hago alguna modificacion del hardware ha de ser eliminar la bobiba y usar un triplicador de voltaje simpre y cuando funcione correctamente, pero todabia no he echo las pruebas, asi que el hardware es el mismo.


----------



## lordk (Jun 10, 2009)

SI, el hardware esta bien, pero el Xp no me reconoce. Alguien sabe el mail de felixls, porque le  mande mp y no me ha contestado.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que la unica forma de comprobar si el hardware funciona es con el software realizando las pruebas del hardware.
Si consideramos que este programa ya llema mas de un año y funciona sea con "Eclipse" o con "Enigma", puedo descartar que exista un problema en el software


----------



## lordk (Jun 13, 2009)

Si, pero no me reconoce el dispositivo. A veces lo conecto y nada.. Otras lo conecto y me sale "windows no pudo reconocer el dispositivo".. no se que sera.. Tengo los drivers de dispositivo de interfaz humana instalados bien, por que tengo un mouse funcionando.-


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
Hay diversas formas de probar si el firmware esta bien programador:
-Puedes probar grabando otro tipo de firmware que maneje el puerto USB.
-Puedes probar en otra PC habe si funciona.


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola no me voy a leer los 975 mensajes. Me pueden decir donde esta el circuito final del PIKIT2 que ande bien, y donde bajo el programa para instalarle al microcontrolador que maneja el USB.
me lo quiero armar, gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola, el enlace esta en la primera pagina.

Y el programdor se llama "Eclipse" y el que es el clon del PICKIT2 se llama "Enigma", al ser un diseño completamente diferente lo llame asi.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 15, 2009)

Por cierto alguien de ustedes ya ha usado Enigma V1.2, por que me estan reportando que no es reconocido por el S.O. alguien me puede confirmar


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 15, 2009)

Pregunto : el enchufe ese de 6 patas que dice ICSP¿ que es?, segundo el enchufe de 4 patas para que es?, por ultimo, ¿en donde pongo mi microcontrolador a programar?

gracias, saludos
perdon si estoy preguntando cosas obias.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Jun 15, 2009)

el programador eclipse esta excelente al menos a mi me basta , mas bien probe con el enigma y el soft no se puede configurar fuses que raro encambio con el eclipse si


----------



## lordk (Jun 15, 2009)

Ojo que yo estoy teniendo problemas con el clon de Felixls, no con el enigma. No he intentado grabar el diseño de Felixls con el .hex de enigma, y tampoco se si se puede--


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 17, 2009)

lordk dijo:
			
		

> Ojo que yo estoy teniendo problemas con el clon de Felixls, no con el enigma. No he intentado grabar el diseño de Felixls con el .hex de enigma, y tampoco se si se puede--



Lordk, me podrias decir cual es el diseño de Felixls, por que no no conozco


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 17, 2009)

Si revisan la pagina web del PICKIT2 ahi sugiere instalar el framework. Ya que Enigma usa el mismo codigo del PICKIT2, si no es reconocido por el S.O. Tampoco lo podran hacer funcionar con otro tipo de CLON.


----------



## ing_njospina (Jun 17, 2009)

mi problema con el programador es el siguiente,  con el enigma 1.0 me identifica, el pic lo programo y despues lo leo me da los mismos datos,(desconecto la pacha) , lo enciendo y no me da nada, en la lectura lo unico que veo distinto es el registro config no lo carga. el programa funciona bien, por que lo programo con jdm y funciona normal el circuito, que puedo hacer.
De antemano te agradezco la ayuda


----------



## ing_njospina (Jun 17, 2009)

Pues alguna vez vi algunas dudas de la programacion del 18f2550 con jdm pues aca les tengo una opcion es el programador pipo2 con el programa winpic800 sirve de maravilla lo unico feo es que es serie, pero puede ayudar, como sea aca les dejo la dir del programador pipo2:

http://213.97.130.124/progs/pipo2/pipo2.htm


----------



## Cryn (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola, primero que nada felicitar a Eclip-se por los 2 grandes aportes los programadores Eclipse y Enigma, se ven muy bien, no me he leído todos los mensajes, pero tengo más o menos la idea de la evolución que han tenido los grabadores, y por recomendación de un amigo, busque este grabador, el Eclipse, pues me dijo que es uno de los únicos o el único USB freeware que graba algunos AVR's, y quiero iniciarme en ellos, hasta ahora he programado varios micros PIC con programadores seriales y con 2 recientes que me arme USB, uno de ellos es un pickit2 clone. Y ahora viendo este gran avance que ha tenido el Eclipse y después el Enigma, me he animado a montarlo, para comenzar usé el ultimo esquema que ha colgado Eclip-se en su web para pasarlo al eagle, porque este programa lo uso y me es más fácil poder sacar algunas otras placas más y no solamente una.

Vi que un usuario llamado Andres D, publicó una versión en eagle, y la modificó bastante en tamaño, y además que lo vi tarde. Entonces tengo una versión del grabador en Eagle y pronto lo estaré montando y probando, tanto el Eclipse como el Enigma.

De la misma manera estoy trabajando en una Base zif que pueda trabajar con el enigma, eclipse, pickit2, icd2 clones, incrementando unos conectores más a esta idea que está en otro foro, que se basó en lo propuesto por sisco, creador y actual vendedor del gtp-usb+.

Para ello me tomé la libertad de modificar el pinout del conector ICSP del Eclipse-Enigma, para asemejarlo al del pickit2 y usar siempre un mismo conector para la base zif.

Es cuestión de unos días para que implemente ello, ya tengo los esquemas en eagle y estaba en la búsqueda de algún ZIF para los AVR's o ATMEL y creo que el del gtp-usb+ de sisco podría servir, pero no estoy seguro de que si ambos son útiles para nuestro caso en el eclipse, AVR low voltage ó AVR high voltage.

Con ello completar todo lo que ofrece el Eclipse: PIC's y ATMEL y por el otro lado Enigma con los PIC's

Y me quedó todavía una duda con respecto al Enigma, es compatible con micros de 3.3V como los 18FxxJxx o los 24FJ, etc.?

saludos a toda la comunidad del foro, y mis felicitaciones nuevamente para Eclip-se por estos dos magníficos aportes.

pd. Si gustáis puedo colgar los esquemas en eagle que hice.


----------



## lordk (Jun 17, 2009)

Bueno, ya solucione el tema. Le saque los dos capacitores cermanicos de 15pf que estan con el cristal de 20MHz. O sea, ahora las patas del cristal estan directamente conectadas al 18f2550



			
				Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> lordk dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2009/02/pickit-2-clone-reloaded.html


----------



## ing_njospina (Jun 19, 2009)

Bueno, la version del enigma 1.2 es mucho mejor que la 1.0, esta version me permite programar los pics con exito, sin embargo en vista no me funciona, solo en xp, sera que existe alguna solucion para esto? De antemano te agradezco toda la ayuda.


----------



## lordk (Jun 19, 2009)

Bueno, sigo con los problemas.. Ahora en la ventana del Troubleshooting del Pickit2 me sale que 
1)" An external voltage was detected on the VDD pin at 5.00 V"
2) El test del VPP me sale: "test failed. Short Detected"

Alguna ayuda?, se agradece.-


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 20, 2009)

lordk dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, sigo con los problemas.. Ahora en la ventana del Troubleshooting del Pickit2 me sale que
> 1)" An external voltage was detected on the VDD pin at 5.00 V"
> 2) El test del VPP me sale: "test failed. Short Detected"
> 
> Alguna ayuda?, se agradece.-



Hola sugiero que comentes sobre este programador en el tema del foro que se encuentra abierto para el clon del PICKIT2.
Aquí solo se trata asuntos relacionados con el programador ECLIPSE y ENIGMA.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola

Agradezco los comentarios realizados por Cryn Y por las demás personas que han comentado sobre el programador.
Pensé que ya no estaba siendo útil por que hace semanas que no recibía información sobre el funcionamiento del mismo.
Ya estoy trabajando de nuevo en el programador Eclipse y pronto subiré la nueva versión.

En este momento estamos en la vesion 1.2 de Enigma si usan la version 1.0 esa tenia errores en la programacion.

Y si es una buena idea de subir los archivos en Eagle para ver el diseño final.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 20, 2009)

La version 1.2 de Enigma funciona muy bien


----------



## Jaime Johan (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola eclipse ... he estado trabajando con total exito con el enigma y va de maravilla .... ahora retomando la idea inicial de el programador Eclipse para grabar un Atmega8 inicialmente me carga bien el programa al micro y lo ejecuta bien , el programa simplemente enciende y apaga un led continuamente , y solo ocupa muy poco codigo , pero a la hora de extender un poco el programa e intentar cargarlo con el Eclipse me aparece un mensaje "Error de escritura" , no hace el proceso de escritura normal como se hizo anteriormente la barra de carga corre de inmediato y apenas se puede ver y alli es donde aparece el mensaje.

Pues solo queria saber si ya hay alguna nueva version del firmware o el soft del programador.

Saludos.


----------



## Jaime Johan (Jun 21, 2009)

Se me olvidaba mencionar que uso el Enigma en el Windows 7 de 64bits y sin ningun problema...

Saludos nuevamente


----------



## Cryn (Jun 23, 2009)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Agradezco los comentarios realizados por Cryn Y por las demás personas que han comentado sobre el programador.
> Pensé que ya no estaba siendo útil por que hace semanas que no recibía información sobre el funcionamiento del mismo.
> ...



Desde el viernes pasado me fui de viaje por un trabajo, deje todo la información en casa y de momento la fabricación de las PCB's me quedan pendientes, hasta que retorne que será a lo mucho en 2 semanas, en cuanto esté de regreso a casa les colgaré algunas imágenes y los esquemas para ver si me encuentran algún error, aunque debo decirte que hasta el ruteo me copie, jeje, quedó casi igual, las únicas diferencias son el conector USB, que le puse uno hembra tipo A, poruqe es el que encuentro a al venta facilemnte en mi ciudad, pero ahora que estoy aquí en otra ciudad preguntaré por las tiendsa en cuanto pueda. Otra diferencia es el conector ICSP, en realidad solo el pinout, para adaptarlo a un ZIF que estoy haciendo para micros 16F y 18F.

Y quería consultarte si hiciste algún ZIF para ATMEL's, y si pensas aumentar más micros atmel al grabador, ojalá que si. Crees que el zif de sisco para atmel's sirve?

saludos, muchas gracias por responder!


----------



## Jaime Johan (Jun 23, 2009)

Disculpa Cryn , desde que mencionas acerca del diseño de la tarjeta para una montura ZIF para los ATMEL en su defecto AVR , significa que has podido programar con exito los Atmega o me equivoco , porque yo pude programar un Atmega8 pero solo un simple programa de destello pero cuando quiero ampliar el programa me da problemas , desde la version 1.0 a 1.3 , nose que cambios hacer

Saludos.

Gracias.


----------



## Robert.23.zu (Jun 23, 2009)

y dond conecto el pic? para programarlo


----------



## Carjacos (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola a todos. En primer lugar, quiero felicitar a todos los desarrolladores del programador, ya que tanto el proyecto inicial como cada una de las dudas contribuyen a perfeccionar susodicho artilugio.
Y en segundo lugar, soy bastante novato (perdonad mi ignorancia), tengo una programadora por puerto serie y he hecho algunos proyectos con pics.
Pero en este caso, el de la programadora por USB tengo algunas dudas:
1.-¿es necesario un pic 18f2550 que haga de intermediario entre el pic a programar y el ordenador?
2.-Siendo así, supongo que habrá que programarlo previamente con otra programadora, ¿no?
3.-La Vdd del esquemático, ¿son cinco voltios?¿hay que tener una fuente adicional para ellos o son los que le entran por USB?
4.-Entiendo bien el esquemático excepto unos símbolos que pone CTROL 1¿es un conmutador de 4 posiciones?

Vuelvo a pedir que perdoneis mi ignorancia, tengo mucho que aprender
Saludos!


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola a todos.
CRYN.  No he realizado el ZIP para los atmel porque la distribución de pines es variada y se dificultaba el diseño.
La mayoría de AVRs que soporta el programador son los que yo tengo, por tal motivo es complicado adicionar otros AVRs por que no tengo la forma de probar su funcionamiento.

Robert.23.zu.  El programador tiene un conector llamados ICSP, esos pines debes conectarlo a los respectivos pines del PIC , en todos los datasheet  te indica cual es el nombre de cada pin y la función que desempeñan.

Carjacos. La unica forma de comunicarse con el PC mediante el puerto USB es usando un microcontrolador y lo mas fácil y si ya tienes puerto USB.
Y como todo micro para que funcione se lo debe programar, puedes hacerlo con el programador serial JDM (GOOGLE te dará mas información como construirlo).
El puerto USB suministra los 5V para el funcionamiento del micro, a parte la bobina junto con el transistor, capacitor y diodo, genera los 13V para la programación de los PIC.


----------



## Robert.23.zu (Jun 24, 2009)

tengo problemas con el JDM  no me quiere programar nada me da error 0000h  por eso e estado buscando un programador mas actual y si no tengo JDM como programo? el pic microcontrolador q usa para la comunicacion por USB!.......... e intentado ya todo lo q e encontrado a mi alcanc para q funcione y nada si tienes algun manual extra con detalles de como chequear el funcionamiento del JDM TE20  te lo sabre agradecr, no es tension Vcc, no es mal conexion, ni nada de lo usual asta cambie de pic y nada q se corrige el error! =(


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 25, 2009)

hola amigos electronicos alguien tiene el esquema del hadware de eclipse lo pienso armar en proto antes de hacer el pbc espero sus respuestas


----------



## Jaime Johan (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola electronicjohndeacon , puedes encontrar el programador y el firmware en la pagina de eclipse que es : www.eclip-se.es.tl/Eclipse.htm .... por otro lado te recomiendo que si vas a solo programar PICs te aconsejo que uses el Enigma usa el mismo hardware de eclipse lo he probado hasta en Windows 7 de 64 bits y trabaja rebn...

Saludos desde Cali - Colombia


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 25, 2009)

ok gracias amigo jaime por el dato 
 saludos  desde mexico


----------



## frulex (Jun 30, 2009)

hola muchachos me gustaria saber como hago para conseguir el programa que va ir dentro del pic18f2550 donde lo encuentro elipcse solo me los sotfware para grabar los micros,memorios y dspic pero no me facilita el programa del grabador de la tarjeta de antemano les agradesco y el foro me parece espectacular 

saludos desde Piura-Perú


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 30, 2009)

Toda la información esta en:

http://www.eclip-se.es.tl


----------



## EA3BIL (Jul 5, 2009)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Si en la pagina recien la actualice.



Hola Eclipse.

Después de haber buscado mucho, he llegado a este foro. *Felicidades por tan buen trabajo.*
Estoy de rodillas y rezando para buscar fuerzas y poder leer toda la cadena de mails desde 2007...    

He descargado los esquemas y soft nuevos de Eclipse. (1.1/2 y 1.3)

Entiendo que las versiones 1.1 y 1.2 del hard son diferentes por el tamaño del pcb, pero que no hay más diferencias.

¿Lo entendí bien?


Agradecido de antemano por tu/vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Meta (Jul 8, 2009)

La verdad está bastante bien. A ver cuando sale la versión final.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola, pues la ultima version del programador Enigma, es la que esta en la pagina. 
Toda la información esta ahi, y es la que yo utilizo para hacer mis proyectos por eso puedo garantizar que el programador funciona.


----------



## Cryn (Jul 13, 2009)

Jaime Johan dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa Cryn , desde que mencionas acerca del diseño de la tarjeta para una montura ZIF para los ATMEL en su defecto AVR , significa que has podido programar con exito los Atmega o me equivoco , porque yo pude programar un Atmega8 pero solo un simple programa de destello pero cuando quiero ampliar el programa me da problemas , desde la version 1.0 a 1.3 , nose que cambios hacer
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Gracias.


Hola Jaime, te cuento que quiero iniciarme en los AVR y un amigo me dijo que grabadores usb, el único libre es el eclipse, y por eso me vine directamente acá  claro que para PIC's también me vendría bien, pues de esos vi algunos, y más con el enigma que usa el mismo hard y soporta muchos micros PIC. Por ello no puedo responderte tu duda con los AVR, espero pronto hacerme con algunos para comenzar a programarlos.

Una pregunta Eclip-se, se que seguramente esta por alguna parte del hilo, pero ya se me olvidó, nose si lo leí, el enigma puede grabar microcontroladores pic de 3V? como los de la familia 18FxxJxx, 18xxKxx, de 16its y dspic como los 24FJxxxxx 33FJxxxxx, los graba?

saludos, ya estoy de vuelta en casa, y después del almuerzo les cuelgo algunas imagenes y el esquema del grabador que hice en eagle.


----------



## Cryn (Jul 13, 2009)

Lo prometido es deuda, acá una imagen, el board y esquema en eagle, a ver si les gusta, espero que pronto pueda armar el PCB basandome en lo que hice en el eagle (que es una copia del esquema original), para mostrarlo funcionando acá en el foro



como verán es muy similar o casi idéntica al board original del eclipse  

saludos


----------



## Jaime Johan (Jul 14, 2009)

Esta genial ... lo unico es el conector USB ... el que tenia me parece mas robusto de facil conexion y desconexion sin esfuerzo a la placa pero lo demas esta bien , con su buen plano de tierra ..

Pdata : la version de eclipse 1.4 , funciona muy bien con los AVRs !

Gracias..

Saludos desde Cali - Colombia


----------



## Cryn (Jul 14, 2009)

como dije en uno de mis anteriores mensajes, hice algunos cambios en este board que hice en eagle, y son el pinout de las salidas ICSP, para "universalizarlo" a las salidas que tiene microchip en el pickit2 o 3 por ejemplo, y usar un zif con un cable para ya sea un pickit2 (clone u original) o para este eclipse, y no adaptar el cable para el zif, nose si será necesario, pero personalmente me parece más cómodo.

sobre el conector, mencione también que lo puse porque es el que más fácilmente consigo acá en mi ciudad, solamente se me aumento un puente, pero se puede hacer el cambio al otro conector el que esta en el diseño original en tipo B

espero pronto tenerlo montado

saludos


----------



## Jaime Johan (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok.

No sabia


----------



## Ritos (Jul 19, 2009)

Que tal, tengo un problema con el Ic prog, me sale el clasico 00000h, y cuando leo el codigo delpic salen 0000 00000, lo cual indica que estaba previamente grabado el pic de forma protegida, intento grabarlo de nuevo pero sale el error mencionado, utilizo un programador jdm hfk-015el icprog y el winpic me dan el mismo error, teniendo en cuanta que si puedo grabar un pic del tipo 16f628, creo que el error se debe a que no le llegan 13 voltios al pin vpp, que creo es necesario para grabar un pic protegido.

Fredd


----------



## Meta (Jul 19, 2009)

Hola:

Mira este manual de ic-prog en pdf.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9316.html

Saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Y me alegra que los 2 programadores esten funcionando. Eso me motiva ha seguir trabajando en meorar los 2 progamadores.

Con respecto a la programacion usando 3V. Al no tener esos micros no lo he podido probar. Pero si los 3V es solo de la alimentacion creo que podria valer programarlo. Solo cambiaria la forma de programar si el voltaje de programacion 13V es diferente.

Y Cryn, gracias por subir los archivos, ya que no tengo tanta experiencia usando eagle, y se me hacia demoroso hacer el diseño en Eagle...


----------



## kero_19 (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda, no se si ya se respondio antes pero es bastante demoroso leer todos los mensajes, bueno la pregunta es, que si el hardware de eclipse V1.4 y enigma v1.2, es el mismo que solo cambia el firmware, por tal motivo se podria armar un solo hardware y cambiar el firmware y tener los dos programadores o estoy equivocado en algo.

saludos y gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola.
Tines toda la razon, el hardware del programador es compatible con los 2 programadores solo es necesario grabar el firmware del programador que deseas utilizar.


----------



## microtronic (Ago 25, 2009)

eclip-se estuve mirando en tu pagina pero no hay ningun link ni información..para descargar el software el firmware. hardware...
saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola.
Los link, funcionan correctamente.


----------



## Cryn (Ago 31, 2009)

si funciona el link, pero solo se ven las imágenes de la PCB en 3D y una publicidad, yo no estás los links de descarga en la pagina, hace unos días atrás seguramente, porque persiste el problema.

Ya terminé de montar la placa de la versión del eclipse que hice con el eagle, y por ahora con malos resultados, no pasa nada, ni un led se enciende, no entiendo que pasa, me dan algunos tips de las tensiones que debería leer?

saludos


----------



## microtronic (Ago 31, 2009)

asi es Cryn, solamente estan las imagenes del programador. pero no hay links para bajar el software ni el hardware


----------



## Cryn (Ago 31, 2009)

esperar entonces a que Eclip-se nos diga que podemos hacer...

saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola ha todos, he visto que esta fallando el servidor donde tengo mi pagina, muy pronto pondre la información en otro servidor, hasta mienstras este es mi blog.

Programadores USB


----------



## Cryn (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola Eclip-se, como mencioné antes tengo la versión que hice en eagle de tu grabador Eclipse y no ha funcionado, lo estuve probando con la versión 1.3 de soft y firmware. Un amigo me dijo que la que funcionaba bien era la 1.2 y no puedo encontrar dicha versión. Y ahora vi en tu firma que sacaste una nueva versión, y quisiera probar con estas otras versiones la 1.2 y la 1.4 y ver como va, porque con la 1.3 que actualmente tengo el eclipse parece no responder, porque ni siquiera aparece nuevo hardware encontrado en la pc, ni se enciende ningún led.

Probe con la versión 1.1 del enigma y tampoco me ha funcionado del todo bien, pero si casi puede afirmar que tengo hardware correcto, pues acá si lo reconoce, parece que si lo ve, y hago una prueba del hardware y cambia el led rojo a verde y viceversa, y pedo medir las tensiones de VCC, DATA, CLK y Vpp y todas dan valores correctos.

Entonces creo que por la versión puede ir mi problema. Y tampoco  lo encuentro en tu blog.

Enseguida subo las fotos de mi nuevo Eclipse

saludos, gracias por las respuestas

Bien. lo prometido es deuda, acá les dejo las imágenes de mi eclipse:​
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/9771/dsc01409u.jpg http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/7913/dsc01414zpn.jpg

Espero les guste, saludos!​


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Y se ve bien el programador Cryn, con respecto a los problemas presentados. Por lo general borro las versiones anteriores con una nueva version que saco, por lo que esos archivos no los tengo. 
Actualmente estoy usando el programador Enigma y no me ha presentado problemas, el programador Eclipse realice unas pocas pruebas pero al no estar realizando proyectos con AVRs no estoy seguro si funciones correctamente.
Le puedo hacegurar que Enigma funciona correctamente, incluso con algunos dsPIC que tengo, y cuando termine de hacer un proyecto que me tiene atareado reviso los programadores haber que les pasa.


----------



## Cryn (Sep 2, 2009)

Gracias por responder Eclip-se.

Entiendo, será que me puedes pasar las ultimas versiones de ambos grabadores a mi correo electrónico? es cryn137-arroba-hotmail

Esperamos entonces que pronto tengas listo tu proyecto para que arreglemos esto del Eclipse

saludos


----------



## libarra (Sep 9, 2009)

Por fin que me decidí a construir este programador y me encuentro con que no funciona la página donde estaban los archivos...

Alguien que los tenga que me los pueda pasar?

Saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola.
  Es verdad que el programador tiene algunos problemas. Pero primero deberías hacer lo siguiente:


Has realizado alguna aplicación que use el puerto USB , para comprobar si existe comunicación entre el PIC y el PC.
Al conectar el programador, te aparece un mensaje el cual indica que se va ha instalar el drive (Automáticamente).
Si se instala el drive has realizado la pruebas del hardware y has comprobado si las señales son las correctas.
      Si lo no has hecho, creo que ya sabes donde esta el problema.


  Y  he estado usando el programador Enigma para programar el dsPIC30F4013, y me he encontrado algunos problemas, a veces el PIC no es reconocido, y en algunas ocasiones la programación no se realiza de forma correcta, sugiero que activen la casilla “Verificar después de la escritura”.


  Con respecto a los archivos solicitador por CRYN, estoy realizando las correcciones de los errores que he encontrado y cuando los tenga listo los subiré a la pagina.


----------



## Cryn (Sep 11, 2009)

En el enigma si paso esos casos que mencionaste, probé las tensiones con las pruebas del soft enigma y todo daba ok.

Con el eclipse simplemente no pasó nada, ni el 1 ni 2 ni 3, ni el güindous lo detectaba

espero nomas por las actualizaciones, a ver si era ese mi problema

saludos y gracias por responder...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 18, 2009)

Alguien a programado el ATmega8 con exito con el eclipse ?? Yo quiero grabarle el firmware del USBasp para mi programador de AVR.


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola ten en cuenta que el USBasp0 funciona con un cristal externo de 12 MHz, si modificas los fuses, se va ha perder la sincronizacion y ese AVRs estara "muerto" hasta que utilicen un programador que utilice la programacion paralela para resucitar al AVRs.
Solo se puede programar pero sin cambiar los fuse, yo tengo unso cuantos AVRs que estan como si no funcionaran.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 23, 2009)

Osea que con tu programador no podría cambiarle el firmware ??


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola.
El problema es que al necesitar un cristal externo, y cambiar los fuses, ese AVR, ya no se lo puede programar serialmente con "Eclipse", en la practica solo lo podrias programar una sola vez, de ahi si quieres cambiar el firmaware o por alguna sirunstancias el firmware no funciona ya no lo podras programar.


----------



## Cryn (Sep 24, 2009)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Solo se puede programar pero sin cambiar los fuse, yo tengo unso cuantos AVRs que estan como si no funcionaran.



hay una forma de resucitarlo


----------



## Eclip-se (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola.
Ya empece a trabajar con AVRs y comparto mi nuevo programita que permite resucitar AVRs y cambiar los fuses, utiliza el pic18f2550.

La informaciónmacion esta en el siguiente blog

http://herramientas-avr.blogspot.com/


----------



## Braulio (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola Eclip-se

Primeramente muchas gracias por compartir tu creación con el foro. Te quería pedir si por favor podrías volver a subir el esquemático de tu grabador Eclip-se pues llevo buen rato buscándolo y no logro encontrarlo. El archivo que descargo de tu blog (Hardware V1.0) contiene en realidad un archivo .hex que parece ser una nueva versión del firmware de tu programador, pero acerca del hardware no contiene nada. Te agradeceré muchísimocualquier ayuda que nos des. Muchos salu2

BRAULIO


----------



## gerdelas (Oct 2, 2009)

hola buenas comentario de novato que soy ;
para que ace falta el pic18f2550.?¿ yo necesito grabar los programas en un pic16F84A  como debo acerlo 
tengo los planos y el software(eclipse) pero como debo usarlo si me pudieran contestar me seria de gran ayuda ya he grabado pics antes pero con el t20 y ahora necesito que sea por USB
gracias de antemano


----------



## olotill (Oct 2, 2009)

Estimado Eclipse...

Antes de nada, quería felicitarte por tu trabajo... Primero por lo bien que me siento al ser un compatriota tuyo pues veo como hay gente muy capacitada en nuestro país... 

También pues decirte que también es un gusto conocerte personalmente aunque no haya podido intercambiar muchas experiencias...

Y bueno pues que puedo decir de este genial trabajo no solo en tus aportes con el grabador totalmente free sino tambien en como desarrollas herramientas para ambos tipos de microcontroladores PIC y ATMEL...

Sigue asi... muchos seguirán tus ejemplos... De mi parte espero poder ayudarte de alguna manera en el futuro... Y te repito mi alegria de saber que en nuestro país SI SE PUEDE..;-)

Saludos cordiales...

Fabian Ortiz
Olotill


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Gracias por tus palabra olotill,  aunque no parezca si motivan ha seguir desarrollando los programadores y mejorarlos.
En otra ocasión podremos compartir experiencias de este mundo de los micros ya que cada proyecto es un nuevo reto, aunque aveces son un olor de cabeza siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas.
Les informaciónrmo que trabajando con el ATMEGA8 el programador funciona de maravilla, solo se presento un inconveniente al realizar la deteccion automatica la promacion era incorrecta a pesar de que el programador no infromaba ningun error. Lo solucione escogiendo manualmente el AVR a programar.
Y “Lazarux” se esta comportando tal como lo esperaba, permitiendo resucitar los AVRs, cuando configuro los fuses para usar un cristal externo.


----------



## andersiderol111 (Oct 5, 2009)

hola eclipse y a todos los diseñadores electronicos que aportan al desarrollo mi nombre es Andersson Alvarez quiero felicitar al señor Victor Hugo por su excelente desarollo que ha tenido en cuanto a los programadores eclipse y enigma respectivamente eh acabado de leer el foro  completamente y me parecio muy interesante quiero agradecerle por compartir la información de forma free eh rediseñado los circuitos que eh vajado de su pagina en cada capitulo y aunque tuve problemas con algunos componentes les eh acoplado otros para su buen funcionameinto en este ultimo capitulo eh intentado descargar el hardware para implementarlo pero el link esta enlazado con un firware de uno de los programadores.

me gustaria implementar el ultimo diseño pero necesito corroborar que sea el mismo que tengo, entonces le agradezco si puede dirigir el link para su espectivo archivo.

Es muy importante para todos saber que hay diseñadores interesados en dar a conocer sus conocmientos muchas gracias ECLIPSE por los grandes aportes y facilidades que exporta a todo el personal accesible.

espero poder seguir consultando estos foros y llevar buenas amistades con los grandes diseñadores que estan por todos lados, este es mi primer mensaje que publico y espero que no ea el ultimo. gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2009)

Tengo una pregunta para el autor de este post y es la siguiente:

yo me estoy armando la interface programadora por USB Enigma, y el pcb lo estoy haciendo yo, pero más allá de eso, respeté todas las normas del pcb original, y al intentar hacer uniones directas entre las salidas del programador Enigma, y el pcb del zócalo ZIF (ese pcb lo hice yo tambien copiado del GTP USB PLUS) y las diferencias que no logro salvar son las siguientes:

Enigma:
       XTL1
       MOSI
DAT  MISO
CLK  CLK
VPP  RST
VDD  VDD
GND  GND

Zócalo:
VPP
VPP 2
VDD
VDD 2
GND
CLOCK
DATA
ISCP/MCLR

data, clock, vdd, gnd y vpp: está barbaro, se me complica con lo demás.

agradezco desde ya.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola DJ DRACO, no soy el autor del hilo, pero quizá pueda contestarte, solo que no entiendo muy bien tu problema.

Me parece que te refieres a Vpp2, Vdd2 e ICSP/MCLR?

Vpp2 es lo mismo que Vpp, solo que uno se usa para micros de 40/28 pines y el otro para micros de 18 pines. Ya que el winpic800 que es el soft oficial del gtp-usb+ y puede usar un Vpp o ambos para grabar los micros, dependiendo de tu necesidad.

Vdd2 es igual a Vdd, solo que uno de ellos se lo toma directamente del puerto USB, esto en el gtp+.

ICSP/MCLR, es el pin Vpp, pero seguramente se lo usa solo cuando se graba en modo ICSP, también en el gtp+.

Ojo que el zif para pics no es el mismo que para atmels, porque cambian totalmente los pines.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2009)

gracias por la información, ahora bien, yo tengo 1 diseño de zocalo ZIF, el propuesto por GTP y quisiera saber si funciona bien para PIC's, ya que son los micro que voy utilizar.

dejo el esquema del ZIF y mi PCB, si me pueden ayudar se agradece.

y si tienen un pcb de ZIF exclusivo para el enigma se agradece más aún.

otra pregunta: entonces debo usar el mismo programa compilador engima o eclipse y no el Winpic800? ? ?


----------



## Cryn (Oct 7, 2009)

mmm a ver a ver, creo que te estas confundiendo un poco, te aclaro algunas cosas:

para grabar micros PIC solo necesitas 3 pines y generalmente 2 más de alimentación, en total son 5 pines, estos son como bien sabes: Vpp, Vdd, Gnd, Clock (PGC), Data (PGD)

Todos los grabadores para PIC's que conozco tienen estos 5 pines.

Una cosa es el grabador, otra es el software de programación y otra muy diferente es el compilador, claro que todo se usa para un mismo fin, pero siempre es bueno tener en claro todas las cosas que lo comprenden.

De los compiladores no vamos a hablar, pues ellos no importando el lenguaje se encargan de generarnos el archivo .hex que es el que se copiará al microcontrolador.

El grabador es el hardware que se tiene para copiar el .hex al micro, estos son el eclipse, gtp+, algún jdm, etc.

El grabador necesita de un software para la PC, que se encargue de comunicarse con el hardware para transmitirle los datos del .hex y el hardware del grabador pueda copiarlo en el micro.

El software de la PC dependerá del diseñador del hardware del grabador, ya que podrá utilizar seguramente algunas "normas" que hacen por ejemplo que el winpic800 soporte varios tipos de grabadores, como bien se hace con varios JDM's. De igual amnera hay otro soft que se llama ICprog, quizá lo conozcas también incluye algunos grabadores.

En caso de grabadores USB es por ahora diferente el asunto, no es como los JDM, y generalmente estos poseen softwares para la PC completamente distintos.

*El gtp+ usó siempre el winpic800, pues su creador hizo ambos.
*El Eclipse, tiene su propio soft llamado Eclipse también, creado todo por el creador del hilo Eclip-se.

Y seguramente si existe otro grabador USB por ahí tendrá su propia aplicación de PC, como es el caso del pickit2 de microchip.


Ahora la base ZIF que tienes basada en el pdf de la pagina de winpic800 está muy bien diseñada, solamente que debes tener presente algo, esa base fue diseñada exclusivamente para usarlo con el gtp+, por tanto debes corregir algunas cosas, ya que el eclipse solo posee un pin de Vpp, no posee Vpp2 como el caso del gtp+.

Entonces para usarlo con el eclipse u otro grabador que solo posea un Vpp, debes corregir esto para usar en la misma base ZIF solamente un pin de Vpp, esto se hace con un jumper en 2 posiciones o con un switch deslizable, después quitar la compatibilidad con las memorias i2c y spi que incluye la base del gtp+. Y por último colocar cada pin de gnd, data, clock, vdd y vpp donde debe ir para cada PIC, según el pdf.

Por último te dejo el enlace a una base ZIF semi universal que diseñe, para el gtp+, pickit2clone, icd2clone y para todo grabador ICSP que bien tenga los pines con la norma de microchip o se pueda adaptar un cable para conectarlo en la posición que mi base propone. Si leíste algunos mensajes atrás hice un rediseño del eclipse solamente para cambiar algunas cosas, y principalmente el pinout, para adaptarlo fácilmente a mi base. Espero pueda ser de utilidad para muchos, me estaba olvidando publicarlo por acá.

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas, saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2009)

1) gracias por todo y aclaraste mucho.
2) me queda la duda entonces de porque le agregan el 2 al VPP y al VDD, si es solo por la diferencia de pines y no por voltaje o corriente, entonces los anulo y pongo todo a VPP y a VDD.

3) el enlace no sirve, por lo menos en mi pc.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 7, 2009)

1) No pasa nada, para eso estamos

2) Es para diferenciarlos solamente, como te dije el caso de los Vdd del gtp+, uno se lo toma directamente del USB, y otro se lo genera por soft, son para distintas aplicaciones, por ejemplo con el Vdd sacado del USB sirve para constantemente alimentar algo (sin sobrepasar el máximo de corriente que puede ofrecer el puerto USB, que son alrededor de 500mA), un led por ejemplo, para indicar que la placa está conectada, yo lo uso para encender un led de selección de 40/28 pines ó 18pines, y el otro Vdd seguramente se activará solamente cuando se grabe el micro, como vi en una placa similar, de la cual copié la idea e hice algunas modificaciones. El Vdd2 no se usa en la base ZIF del pdf que dejaste, ese pin esta disponible en la salida se su conector del gtp+

El Vpp es algo de cuidar, como sabes la tensión a la que llegará es entre 12 a 13V, que puesto en el pin incorrecto puede ser lamentable para ese pin o hasta para todo el puerto del micro. El software winpic800 para el grabador gtp+ puede usar uno o ambos Vpp dependiendo de tu conveniencia se puede configurar, para grabar con la base zif que también lo venden en su web se usa ambos ya que usa directamente su conector y nada más extra, ningún jumper ni switch, como dice en el PDF. Pero si no vas a usar el gtp+, el winpic800 para un jdm por ejemplo solo usa un Vpp.

En nuestro caso particular el eclipse solo tiene un Vpp por tanto lo correcto no es unir todos los Vpp, ya que como mencioné puedes llevar a la muerte a varios pines jaja. Lo que debes hacer es separar tu único Vpp, en 2, mediante un jumper o un switch deslizable, como te dije anteriormente y como podrás ver en el link que te deje en mi anterior mensaje.

3) Estos días ha habido algunos problemas con el servidor del foro donde lo colgué, puedes intentar constantemente o después de unos minutos.

  Espero sea de utilidad, saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2009)

ya vi el enlace, y esta todo muy bueno, lo que voy a hacer es lo siguiente:

voy a hacer mi pcb con tomas para:
gnd
vdd
vpp con swicht de cambio a vpp2
clock
data

y las tomas extras para icsp y el otro puerto para grabar memorias...por las dudas.

listo asi? ?

saludos.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 8, 2009)

Si va bien, ya tenes la idea

nos muestras tus resultados cuando lo tengas!

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 9, 2009)

Bien, ya está todo listo...creo

la cosa fue asi, hice un circuito nuevo para la interface y para el zocalo, los uni, y hoy me puse a hacer la plaqueta.

en el diseño hice lo siguiente:

gnd - gnd
vdd - vdd y vcc mediante llave
data - data
clock - clock
vpp - vpp y vpp2 mediante llave de 2 puntos.
miso - libre
mosi - libre
wp/cs - libre
a2/di - libre

los q deje libres es pq no se cual es compatible con cual.

les dejo el pcb terminado completito.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 9, 2009)

bien se ve bien, solo que no entiendo muy bien el ruteo jaja, que programa usas para hacerlo??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 10, 2009)

todas las pcb que hago las hago en Paint q es un programa basico de dibujo que trae windows, aunque parezca una broma, es asi.

los programas como el eagle y el pcb wizard, ubican muy mal los componentes y hacen pistas finas, y para ponerme a ubicarlos yo, y rutear a mano, prefiero hacerlo con paint.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola, de nuevo, hice la pcb y quedó perfecta, mide unos 14cm x 4cm y ya tiene todo incorporado, solo hace falta conectar el cable USB-2.0 y poner un PIC a programar.

cuando consiga los materiales para soldar, los sueldo, y la termino y la pruebo, asi les comento que tal anda.

saludos y gracias a todos los aportes.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 11, 2009)

Que bueno que ya la hayas terminado! me muero por ver las fotos de nuevo grabador con ZIF.

Y sorprendente que utilices el paint para las placas, haz de tener mucho paciencia jeje. Personalmente uso el eagle y si como dices es algo lioso al comenzar, pero una vez que te acostumbras no puedes dejarlo, y el riego a cometer un error es mucho bajo que haciéndolo todo a mano como en tu caso. Ahora quiero aprender a manejar el Altium porque por los comentarios que escuché y leí es un soft muy poderoso para PCB's.

A la espera de las fotos entonces, y también a la espera de que nuestro grana amigo Eclip-se pueda terminar con la versión que nos decía, me muero de gnas por robar el Eclipse con AVR's!!

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2009)

ya la tengo casi lista, ya tiene zocalo del pic, oscilador, transistores, led's, y resistencias...pronto estara lista, y subo imagenes.

solo espero que funcione.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 14, 2009)

aqui estan las fotitos, aun no terminado.

como verán es pequeño y esta completo, con zocalo ZIF-40 y todo, solo falta el PIC, el zocalo ZIF y el conector USB-2.0

antes del viernes lo consigo y para el lunes les cuento como funciona.

saludos.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 14, 2009)

Se ve muy bien DJ DRACO, felicidades por el trabajo


----------



## Braulio (Oct 17, 2009)

Braulio dijo:


> Hola Eclip-se
> 
> Primeramente muchas gracias por compartir tu creación con el foro. Te quería pedir si por favor podrías volver a subir el esquemático de tu grabador Eclip-se pues llevo buen rato buscándolo y no logro encontrarlo. El archivo que descargo de tu blog (Hardware V1.0) contiene en realidad un archivo .hex que parece ser una nueva versión del firmware de tu programador, pero acerca del hardware no contiene nada. Te agradeceré muchísimocualquier ayuda que nos des. Muchos salu2
> 
> BRAULIO



Disculpen que insista.. pero aun no encuentro el diagrama del programador. Ojala alguien pueda orientarme. Gracias.

BRAULIO


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola amigos, aca les traigo una nueva foto, y espero que la semana que viene ya tenga el PIC y el zócalo.

como agregado quiero destacar que en vez de usar llaves para conmutar entre Vdd ó Vcc y entre Vpp ó Vpp2, sólo utilice unos jumpercitos que encontre en placas madres de computadoras rotas.
el jumper (asi le llamo yo pq no se si es su nombre) es una cajita plastica muy pequeña que puentea 2 pines, se utiliza en el disco duro para ponerlo como maestro o esclavo, y en las placas madres tambien.

tambien le dejo el diagrama a nuestro amigo braulio...

saludos.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 18, 2009)

si esas cajitas plásticas se llaman jumpers jeje al menos las llamamos así en el mundo de los mortales jajaja.

Se ve bien con los jumpers también y son fáciles de conseguir.

Esperemos que Eclip-se no nos deje con la espera, yo estoy ansioso de probar el eclipse con AVR's


----------



## Braulio (Oct 19, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias DJ DRACO, lo estuve buscando un buen tiempo.
Y pues se ve muy bien tu Eclipse armado en placa... el conector hembra USB le quedó bien ahí.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 21, 2009)

hola atodos felicitaciones por el foro , muy interesante, estoy armando mi programador   y esta de lujo solo que tengo el software eclipse 1.2 y 1.4 , cual me recomiendan usar , o cual tiene menos errores ,,   alguien que ya los haya probado ,,,,,   ya la arme en proto y me costo mucho hacerlo , y en la placa va a quedar de lujos estoy seguro pero ya solo podre grabarle una vez el programa por eso quiero esa recomendacion de cual de todos los firmware usar y software


----------



## Cryn (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo probé con la 1.3 y no tuve muy buenos resultados, no tengo las versiones qeu tu mencionas, creo que sería probar directamente con ambas o esperar a ver que dice Eclip-se

Si gustas puedo ayudarte con las pruebas, pero necesito que me pudieras pasar los archivos.

saludos


----------



## navasqui (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy aprendiendo en el mundo de los uC y acabo de montar el programador ENIGMA. Lo conecto al PC y éste lo reconoce. El problema es que no encuentro el software para programar el uC. El link de la web de eclipse no funciona. Podría alguien por favor enviarmelo por privado o colgarlo en el foro. Saludos


----------



## ojpg10 (Nov 3, 2009)

Aqui van los archivos de firmware 1.1  y software 1.2 para el enigma  la verdad no los he probado porque todavia no lo he armado aunque estoy en eso


----------



## navasqui (Nov 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el software. Voy a probar a ver si me funciona y ya cuanto algo. Sabeis si la version 1.4 va mejor que esta??
Saludos y mil gracias


----------



## DANDY (Nov 8, 2009)

Una duda, Eclipse o quien sepa de programacion porfavor respondame, es posible usar dos puertos usb y emularlos mediante software para crear los pines necesarios para grabar un pic?, por ejemplo yo eh visto que se emula en el DB9 para el JDM, el circuito seria el siguiente siempre y cuando sea posible la emulacion.


----------



## santorof (Dic 5, 2009)

muy buenas a todos los miembros de este foro muy interesante por cierto...soy un principiante en esto de la electronica ,pics ,micros..y quiero aprender a programarlo se que no es como meter musica en un mp3 !!! ,porque hay que leer,saber en que programa trabajaras,lenguaje ademas de cada datashet ,pero de verdad tengo mas de un mes en leyendo las 59 paginas de este foro de arriba abajo y viceversa,total he sacado creo que tres o cuatro versiones del programador aunque no tengo idea de como se usa..bueno es usb porque ya no tenemos puerto serial algunos :enfadado:no pretendo que me enseñen ni mucho menos aunque seguro algun tuto seria la bomba para muchos algo basico por si alguno tiene algun tiempito y lo realiza.. mi idea tengo armado este programador en una proto y solo quiero saber que funciona lo he armado dos veces y conecto el usb y no he quemado nada ..hasta ahora  creo que esto ya es un pequeño logro mido tensiones y dan 5 voltios en vcc y eso que dicen en la pagina 8 de este foro, ademas ya tengo todos esos link que debes de leer antes de empezar en esto mucho mas ,el libro del 16fxxx , en fin solo quiero saber como probarlo de que funciona asi sea encender las luces y que me lo reconozca el pc ,creo que dicen que hay que programar el chip18f2550 antes?,que se debe usar otra proto aparte? eso como se conectaria para ver que funciona y finalmente armarla en una pcb ? creo que asi aprenderia mejor es decir lees algo y luego lo llevas a la practica ya no se te olvida por cierto gracias a todos por las lineas que escriben a diario aqui en el foro ,los demas circuitos basicos ya los he armado y me han quedado bien ahora he armado uno que modifico microexpert .gracias a todos pero no se como probarlo ...solo eso probarlo de verdad muchas gracias nuevamente a todos  SANTOROF


----------



## neoroger (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola EClipse, me he leído la mayoría de paginas, pero es larguísimo :S
Mi duda es que en tu web: http://programador-usb.blogspot.com/
los enlaces no funcionan. 
Además yo me bajé la versión de hardware v1.0, la que un compañero del foro hizo solucionando problemas de polaridad en los condensadores (si no me equivoco).
Ya tengo la PCB y todo, y luego, 20 paginas más allá leí que habiais cambiado el hardware para... mm.. al acabar de programar el PIC poner 5v en lugar de cero, para provocar el reset. Y así cambió el hardware. Pero como los enlaces de tu web no funcionan, y en el foro decías k los archivos que se colgaran aquí serían Betas, y que cuando fueran oficiales las colgarías en el tu web, pues no he sabido que hacer :S

Espero que puedas solucionarmelo, porque estoy apunto de recibir los transistores y el PIC18F2550, y ahí si que me he gastado pasta  y no quiero ponerlo en el hardware antiguo si este no va a funcionar :S Prefiero rehacer una PCB.

GRACIAS!


----------



## andersiderol111 (Dic 11, 2009)

y eclipse anda perdido ya no publica notas


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 12, 2009)

jajajajaa... es navidad... el tema tiene 54 hojas... dejalo que se tome unas merecidas vacaciones...


----------



## anto_nito (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola alguien tendra la version 1.4 del software eclipse, yo me quede en la 1.2, quiero la 1.4 pero los enlaces de la pagina que pone eclipse no funcionan, ojala alguein me los pueda pasar

se los agradeceria mucho si alguien me pasa la version 1.4 y si le puedo ayudaR en la programacion de pics pues les ayudo yo manejo el picbasic muy bien


----------



## rca (Dic 19, 2009)

hola eclipse gracias por el dato pero tengo una duda por el circuito integrado que esta en el medio. en relidad que cosa es ? es el pic que se va programar o es pic ya programado


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Para el nuevo año les tengo actualizada la informacion de los 2 programadores ya que el servidor de yahoo ya no me permite guardar archivos.


----------



## mauriciocartagena (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro que pusieron sus opiniones y sus colaboraciones en el foro para poder anmarse un grabador de PICs, la verdad me paresen muy buenos los aportes que todos hacen, he estado leyendo pero me isi una confucion porque todos aportan de todo y una infinidad de verciones en hardware, firmware y software y la verdad no se cual es a cual ni para cual y nose creo que yo solito me confundi al momento de estar probando algunos y los que prove funcionan bien pero solo en WIN XP, pero si alme pe pudiera colaborar con un grabador de PICs y algunos ATMELs en U.S.B.que funcione en WIN XP y VISTA se lo agradeceria mucho por que la verdad me hace mucha falta por el unico ordenador que tengo es una laptop  y solo funciona con WIN-VISTA de 32 bits y lo necesito para WIN-XP para que tambien funcione en ordenador de escritorio por que esas generalmente usan WIN-XP esque algunas veces no cargo con mi laptop por miedo que me asalten jejejejej.
Ah y es estado revisando la pagina de Eclip-se para poder descargar algunos archivos pero me lleve la sorpresa que las paginas ya estan serradas o ya no estan disponibles, bueno es por eso que pido AUXILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, ajalá alguien pueda ayudarme.
muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo a todos y espero alguna respuesta pronto.


----------



## ojpg10 (Dic 21, 2009)

Eclipse he acabado de armar el programador eclipse sobre una baquelita y me funciona perfectamente con el 16f877a y el 18f2550 la verdad felicitaciones y muchas gracias por este gran proyecto.

Tengo un problema al tratar de quemar el pic 18f4520 se me cierra el programa en el momento de programar o identificar  el dispositivo.

me gustaria saber si alguien ha podido programar el 18f4520 que ¿ocurrira?¿sera que el software aun no soporta correctamente este pic o he pasado algo por alto?

Agradeceria si alguien podria ayudarme en esta cuestion=


----------



## Foxlog (Dic 25, 2009)

Excelente proyecto Eclip-se, ya arme el mio solo me falta probarlo. Creo que tengo el mismo problema que mauriciocartagena con respecto a los links de descarga, estaré pendiente para cuando los habilites, pero por lo pronto un saludo para todos los que plasmaron sus valiosos aportes en este foro y les deseo felices fiestas.

Un agradecimiento especial para Eclip-se desde Manizales, Colombia.
Y obviamente para todos los que ayudaron a mejorar el proyecto.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2009)

Buenas!
Che, muy buen aporte +10 si habría sistemas de puntos... XD
Bueno, la cosa es que aún no leí todo, da para rato, pero lo que quiero saber seguro que no lo tocaron...
Estoy buscando hacer un programador para el 18F2550, y veo que hay programadores de todo tipo y colores...

(Acotación para entender rapidamente
Hprogramador= Harware Programador, sería la placa;
Sprogramador=Software Programador, sería el winPic o el software para pasar el hex al pic )

Cuando programé el 16fxx en el colegio, le pregunte al profesor -.si yo tengo otro pic, y perdí todos los diseños y esquemas del Hprogramador ¿donde tengo que buscar el esquema del Hprogramador?- y el profesor me responde (si mal no recuerdo) -.todo está en la hoja de datos-

Como mi objetivo es crear el Hprogramador, supuse que el Hprogramador mas confiable sería el que mas se pareciera al original de fábrica, por lo que me puse a buscarlo... pero en la hoja de datos del 18F2550 no encontré ningún esquema del Hprogramador...

¿Microchip deve proveer esta información? ¿o ellos venden el Hprogramador sin publicarlo?

Luego, los Hprogramadores, ¿funcionan con cualquier Sprogramador? ¿por cada harware habrá un software?
Quiero saber esto por el problema de que si formateo la PC, o cambio de Hpogramador... digo, a futuro, ¿que pasaría si conservo el Hprogramador y el Sprogramador no se difunde más y se pierde?...

Digamos que quiero garantizar por la "eternidad" su uso... y saber el tema de los Hprogramadores para construirlo...

Mi primer opción era el mencionado al principio, pero tras investigar me entró la duda, cada vez me confundía más...

Resumen: ¿que diferencias hay entre los distintos Hprogramadores y Sprogramadores?


----------



## Foxlog (Dic 31, 2009)

Bueno Nepper si lees unas paginas mas atrás en el foro hallaras respuestas a muchas de tus inquietudes, también planos de programadores por puerto serie y paralelo, con su software asociado para programar el pic 18f2550 y otros más, en cuanto a las hojas de datos sirven para configurar el micro a programar a nuestras necesidades e identificar sus respectivos pines de programación.
En fin comienza por leer el tema desde el principio que aunque es un poco extenso encontraras aportes muy interesantes que despejaran muchas de tus dudas.


----------



## andersiderol111 (Ene 5, 2010)

Feliz año compañeros del aprendizaje me encuentro muy sorprendido por todo lo escrito en este foro aunque hay preguntas fuera de contexto entendible hay muchas respuestas de resultado es de agradecer a todos los aportantes y preguntones por participar en este foro pues me tomo semanas y semanas terminarlo de leer mientras me robaba los tiempos libres de tiempo para hacerlo pero es muy sorprendete el tiempo que todos le dedicaron en especial al sr Victor Hugo [/B]*caiza alias "eclipse" desarrollar su propio programador es de agradecer a todos y desearles nuevos exitos, yo eh probado el programador y eh tenido algunos inconvenientes pero los eh solucionado con exito estoy en el desarrallo del la ultima version de eclipse y enigma para implementarlo pero que si eh podido "QUEMAR PICS" si lo eh hecho, mucas gracias a todos y como dije exitos para el aprendizaje.*


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 14, 2010)

Bueno.

Despues de algunas horas cambiando de servidor y modificando un poco la paginas de los programadores ya esta lista la nueva direccion donde pueden descargar los archivos de los porgramadores a demas incluye enlaces a los mejores programadores que hay en la red:

http://programadores.webege.com/

Y pronto estaran listas las nuevas versiones del programador Eclipse y Enigma.

Y tambien el Esquematico y PCB del resucitador de AVRs "Lazarux". para que puedan realizar proyectos con el Atmega8 y puedan usar para cambiar la configuracion de los fuses (o sea usar el cristal externo). Con esto podran contruir el programador USBasp que permite programar la mayoria de Atmegas y usa el puerto usb para enviar la informacion.


----------



## JYGAUDIO (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola a todos y sobre todo muchisimas gracias a eclipse por su faena.

  He montado en placa el programador reducido, añadiendo dos resistencias de 33R en la entrada del puerto USB, para proteger a este, pero tengo algún problema. Como ya se ha comentado en el foro, la salida de tensión para alimentar al pic a grabar, esta invertida y me gustaria saber si se va a tomar la solución de cambiar el frimware o el hardware, y el otro problema es que en el Eclipse, me funcionan bien: 16F84A,16F627 y 16F877  pero no puedo grabar correctamente el 16F873, ya que me cambia la comfiguración el software, en Enigma, me funciona bien todos, mero no me funciona en el laptop que tengo Vista, tengo pensado instalarle Windows 7 y me gustaria saber si alguien los ha probado sobre este sistema operativo o que puedo hacer para que rule en Vista.

   Grácias


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 20, 2010)

JYGAUDIO dijo:


> Como ya se ha comentado en el foro, la salida de tensión para alimentar al pic a grabar, esta invertida y me gustaria saber si se va a tomar la solución de cambiar el frimware o el hardware.
> 
> Grácias



   Lo del voltaje invertido ya me dijeron en unos mensajes anteriores, pero creo que es problema de un transistor estan invertido el emisor con el colector. Por que el hardware que yo lo tengo no hay problemas.


----------



## JYGAUDIO (Ene 21, 2010)

Efectivamente Eclipse, lei en el foro que habia que cambiarlo, pero se ve que las pruebas las hice mal, Hoy, he cambiado Q5 por un NPN y el colector a VCC y el emisor a R8, y ha funcionar.
  Solo me quedaria saber el probleema al programar los 16F873 que el software me cambia la comfiguracion y no se como solucionarlo, si alguien sabe una posible solucion, le estaria muy agradecido.

 Gracias-


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 21, 2010)

Creo que ese pic va ha estar dificil de comprobar por que no lo dispongo. Pero con todo ya voy hacer una revision...


----------



## Foxlog (Ene 31, 2010)

Eclip-se tengo un pequeño problema con el programador, al pasar el archivo .Hex al micro a grabar (en este caso un pic16f84a) no me toma los datos de configuración, en uno de los items de la pantalla me aparece error en la programación. El software y fireware que estoy utilizando son los últimos  que subiste, ya he realizado el cambio del transistor antes mencionado, las pruebas de hardware cuyos valores son: 
*0v
VDD=4.21V, VPP=0.06V, CLK=4.86V, DAT=4.86V
*5V
VDD=4.23V, VPP=5V, CLK=4.88V, DAT=4.88V
*13V
VDD=4.21V, VPP=12.49V, CLK=4.86V, DAT=4.86V

la verdad no se que estoy haciendo mal, si me puedes orientar un poco te lo agradezco.


----------



## Eclip-se (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola, el problema con VDD, ya me di cuenta donde esta el error, y no es del transistor si no del firmware. 

  Trata de que el voltaje VDD este conectado directamente desde una fuente externa o usando el conector VCC-VDD-OFF colócalo en VCC.

  Estoy actualizando el programador, en estos días subo los archivos.

Si te sirve de algo en el enlace estan los archivos del programador Eclipse corregido el problema del transitor que controla el VDD.


----------



## kiolko (Feb 16, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola, el problema con VDD, ya me di cuenta donde esta el error, y no es del transistor si no del firmware.
> 
> Trata de que el voltaje VDD este conectado directamente desde una fuente externa o usando el conector VCC-VDD-OFF colócalo en VCC.
> 
> ...



¿Como Va eso?
¿Podrias adelantar en que consiste esa actualización??
Esque quiero montar uno y no se si esperame a la actualización o montar la version anterior.


----------



## POLLO45 (Feb 16, 2010)

¡HOLA! necesito ayuda con esto de los programadores, soy nuevo en esto y solo quiero programar el 16f648a y el 18f2550, podrian subir un archivo donde venga el resultado final de eclipse (PCB, MATERIALES,EL SOFT,ZOCALO ZIP,ETC), en resumen "DESDE 0"


----------



## JYGAUDIO (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola Pollo45, en estos momentos Eclipse esta actualizando el programador, si te esperas podras tener los ultimos archivos en breve. Si no puedes esperar, mira paginas atras en el foro, veras enlaces donde te puedes descargar el hardware y en esta misma pagina tienes el software V1.5 que hasta el momento es el ultimo.


----------



## Kyrie (Feb 17, 2010)

Seria muy dificil hacer una version para los 16F88X? por lo menos para el 886, muchas gracias por tan gran programador


----------



## diodozener (Feb 19, 2010)

El cristal tiene que ser a fuerzas de 20 MHz, por que tengo uno de 21.855 MHz y que software se necesita?, yo tengo el WinPic800 y Una version de prototipo o algo asi del ICPROG


----------



## JYGAUDIO (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola Diodozener. El cristal, tiene que ser de 20Mhz para que respecte los tiempos y por el buen funcionamiento de micro. Respecto al software, en la respuesta 1081 que es la primera de esta pagina tienes el ultimo software hasta el momento.


----------



## Cryn (Feb 19, 2010)

diodozener dijo:


> El cristal tiene que ser a fuerzas de 20 MHz, por que tengo uno de 21.855 MHz y que software se necesita?, yo tengo el WinPic800 y Una version de prototipo o algo asi del ICPROG



Además que según la hoja de datos el máximo cristal que se puede usar para el micro que lleva el grabador que es el 18f2550, es de 20MHz.

Al menos eso parece.

saludos


----------



## Lithiumrd (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola eclipse de verdad estoy bastante interesado en tu proyecto, pero por ningun lado veo donde descargar por lo menos el esquematico del hardware para cuaquiera de los programadores... :s me gustaria y creo que a muchos tambien, publique por esta via aunque sea una imagen del esquematico actualizado para poder montarlo y probarlo, pues hay varias versiones y no se si funcionen correctamente


----------



## diodozener (Mar 3, 2010)

ok, es que no sabia, lo que pasa es que no venden ese valor en mi ciudad, pero cuando haya algun pedido de mi escuela encargare varios cristales para armarlo


----------



## Lithiumrd (Mar 13, 2010)

Ayuda eclip-se!!!! por favor si podrias subir al foro o a la pagina la nueva version o la actual del hardware delprogramador lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## Nepper (Mar 17, 2010)

ok... creo que lo dije antes, pero se agradece el aporte...
retomando mis epocas de PIC Programmer, el destino me trajo acá con una propuesta dificil de negarse... solo necesito el software y el harware en la página de internet... estaré esperando ancioso...


----------



## Nepper (Mar 18, 2010)

che, Eclip-se, no me cierra el tema de tu firmware...
Por lo que tengo entendido, el firmware es el programa que hacemos nosotros... el que le dice al pic que hacer... entonces ¿por que debemos cargar tu firmware? en tu página leí que tu firmware, una vez cargado, permite dejar conectado el PIC en el zocalo del programador, y modificar su programa en vivo, o sea, modificas su firmware en vivo... ¿estoy en lo correcto?
Entonces, ¿podemos ignorar tu hex y cargarle nuestro programa normalmente, todo de un saque...? cuando tenga que modificar el programa, lo hago en la PC, borro el PIC y se lo vuelvo a cargar...¿?

Otra cosa... DJ Raco, en tu post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211121/ _publicaste un esquema, es, hasta ahora, ¿la ultima version del Harware para el Eclipse?


----------



## Lithiumrd (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola... tengo un problema
Crei que tenia todo solucionado pero no fue asi ...
resulta que en el proto monte el esquematico que dejo DJ DRACO en la respuesta 1053 y al 2550 le monte el firmware que dejo Eclip-se mas arriba (la version 1.5), y software reconoce los pics sin problema, pero resulta que cuando quemo alguno hace que lo quema y me dice que hay errores en la programación, leo el pic y aparentemente lo programo y cuando lo monto (y como digo le meto candela) no hace NADA, como si no estuviera programado, que podrá ser???
Agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## Mushito (Mar 28, 2010)

POLLO45 dijo:


> ¡HOLA! necesito ayuda con esto de los programadores, soy nuevo en esto y solo quiero programar el 16f648a y el 18f2550, podrian subir un archivo donde venga el resultado final de eclipse (PCB, MATERIALES,EL SOFT,ZOCALO ZIP,ETC), en resumen "DESDE 0"


 Porfavor suban un resumen final desde la primera pagina hasta la 52.
Funciona con Windows Vista??????????


----------



## Lithiumrd (Mar 29, 2010)

hasta donde he leido si funciona, pero a mi me engaño, es decir, reconoce el pic, supuestamente lo borra, lo quema (diciendo que hay errores en la programacion), pero al hacer el montaje no funciona, es decir no quema correctamente y Eclip-se no aparece por ningun lado


----------



## J2C (Mar 29, 2010)

Camelectronico

Es cierto lo que has leido. En cada página de este u otros foros, donde has visto un circuito te deberia decir cual es el programa a cargar sobre el PIC que lleva ese circuito.

La página que pasas es de este mismo Foro de Electrónica solo que es una página no muy actualizada. La mayoria ha armado el diseño de este Thread (Eclip-se) o el de:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/

que lleva el Software/Firmware provisto por MicroChip para el PICKit-2.

Eclip-se actualizo la información de este thread en el punto #1081.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## Psyco83 (Abr 13, 2010)

La versión del programa 1.5 trabaja en windows 7 x64 que es el que tengo.... esta respuesta es para el compañero Mushito... asumo mal, pero es probable que funcione en windows vista.
Sobre el transistor Q5 alguien me da razón de esto? no he usado el programador con el vdd sino con vcc y no me habia percatado de esto.


----------



## jhony85 (Abr 17, 2010)

hola, yo tambien insisto en que hagan un resumen porque estoy interesado en montar un programador y no voy a leerme las 55 paginas.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## m3mho (Abr 22, 2010)

Buenisimo el aporte


----------



## est_87 (Abr 23, 2010)

yo me uno a la insistencia porfa agan un resumen de las cosas mas importantes.Eclip-se ata presente ps


----------



## chalo151 (Abr 23, 2010)

hola eclipse, tendras un poco mas de informacion de tu quemador para programar avr, yo utilizo el atmega16 y lo estuve programando con el eclipse, pero cometi el error de mover los fuses, tendras algo mas de informacion sobre esto?? porque necesito grabar un programa que requiere cristal externo


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 23, 2010)

http://herramientas-avr.blogspot.com/


----------



## Psyco83 (Abr 27, 2010)

Eclip-se reapareciste compañero, no se que sucede con mi programador pero no sale ningún error al quemar un PIC pero al hacerlo trabajar no lo hace correctamente pero si uso otro programador si lo hace bien. Creo que vi a otra persona con el mismo inconveniente. (Específicamente está en el mensaje #1094)
saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola Psyco83.
Si todo va bien este fin de semana, me dedico al programador Eclipse y para la siguiente semana ya subo la nueva version del programador.


----------



## chalo151 (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola eclipse, seria bueno poner un poco mas de informacion para grabar avr, o un entorno mas comprensible, ya que al entrar en la configuracion, se hace un poco complicado y se pueden morir los atmegas, que es lo q me paso jeje, derrepente un entorno de configuracion como el del extreme burner.


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 28, 2010)

Si estaba pensando en eso pero hay muchas configuraciones y cada una de ellas cambian en funcion de otras asi que ponerce a desarrollar todas esas combinaciones toma su tiempo. Con todo voy a recopilar informacion sobre los fuses y tratare de hacer algun tutorial para que no configuren mal.

Con todo para resucitar AVRs esta "Lazarux" que tambien voy a tratar de hacer el PCB. Ya que quiero hacer algunos proyectos usando AVRs y se necesita tener todas las herramientas porque si no es una perdida de tiempo y despues quita las ganas de usar los AVRs


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 28, 2010)

Eclip-se te quería hacer una pregunta ....has probado la velocidad de grabación del programador de AVR..USBasp ?? Se que no tiene nada que ver con el hilo..pero en una de esas tenés algo de experiencia con ese programador.


----------



## Eclip-se (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola he visto el codigo, y todo esta echo en C, y cuando yo desarrolle el programador siguiendo esa metodologia, me di cuenta que al usar una velocidad baja para la programacion se demoraba una eternidad y al usar una velocidad alta ahi ya se mejoraba. Esto probando con el eclipse y ejecuntando las instrucciones ha 48MHz. 
Me imagino que usando el codigo del USBasp la velocidad a la que programa sera lenta.
SE podria mejorar la velocidad del USBasp haciendo las instrucciones que programan en assembler. Pero para probar y trabajar con AVRs se necesita tener todas las herramientas a la mano para que se pueda progresar rapido.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 28, 2010)

Bueno gracias...ya lo voy a probar para ver bien su funcionamiento.


----------



## EsIh (May 5, 2010)

hola que tal,
Una pregunta al ver el programador veo que la salida son unos pines, de aqui como hago para programar el PIC, o sea para conectarlo... Soy nuevo en el mundo de los microcontroladores y los programadores, yo pense que habia que tener un zocat para poder programar como lo hace PIC's Star


----------



## Eclip-se (May 5, 2010)

Para programar los PICs solo es neceserio los siguientes PINES:
VCC-VDD-VPP-CLK-DAT
En cada datasheet esta definida la distribucion de pines de cada PIC .
Por tal motivo para programar un PIC lo puedes hacer directamente en un Proto-Board, de esa forma lo programas directamente en el proyecto que estes realizando sin tener que sacar el PIC y ponerlo en un socalo.



Tambien puedes leer algunos de los siguiente consejos que he publicado:

http://programador-usb.blogspot.com/2009/07/consejos.html


----------



## santyfox23 (Jun 1, 2010)

hola que tal enigma y amigos del foro, he estado leyendo lo del foro y toda la trayectoria que ha tenido el desarrollo de este programador y me parece que esta super..., pues he tenido varios problemas en hacer un programador usb que vi en otra parte, entonces me puedes decir si la version final del software enigma es la 1.3 o la 1.5 y si el ultimo firware que tienes en tu pag es el correcto para el pic. De antema muchas gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 1, 2010)

El programador Eclipse se quedo en la V1.5. va ha ser reemplazado por el programador Lazarux que solo soporta AVRs.

El programador Enigma V1.3 es la que actualmente esta en funcionamiento y es el que esta en la pagina de los programadores lo he probado para PICs de la serie 16F, 18F y dsPIC30F y a todos los programa bien.

La ventaja de armar este programador es su sencilles, esta realizado en una sola cara, no tiene puentes que hagan ver mal al programador, tiene pocos elementos y sobre todo se puede usar para programar AVRs (Con lazarux).

Para programar dispositivos que soportan 3V, solo hace falta adicionar 1 zener, 1 diodo y 1 resistenacia, asi que no se hagan problemas cuando escuchen 3V igual Enigma V1.3 los programa a todos.


----------



## foxil (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola Eclip-se.
Me puedes decir donde descargo el programador Lazarux, por que usaba el Eclipse para programar avrs, pero tu mismo dices que ya fue reemplazado por Alzarux.


----------



## biopic (Jun 4, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Solo programa PICs de la series 16F, 18F y dsPIC. Adicionalmente AVRs ATiny26L, ATmega8, ATmega16 y otros.



hermano yo quiero agradecerte a ti por aportar y compartir proyectos que nos sirven a todos y sin pedir algo a cambio; bien ahora yo tengo el eclipse que publicaste supongo que es la primera o de las primeras versiones  pero pues no se si puedas dar un pequeño tuto sobre la programacionde los  AVR con este ono se si engas acualizaciones tanto de hardware como de firmware ya que quiero empezar con AVR´s y este programador esta bueno ya ke graba pics y avr´s 
saludos y gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 5, 2010)

Foxil. Lazarux esta en construcción, por eso no están disponibles los archivos del programador. Próximamente lo podrán descargar de mi pagina.


  Biopic. Para programar lo AVRs, solo debes conectar las lineas ICSP al programador.
  MOSI-MISO-CLK-RST-VDD. La forma de programar es similar a los PICs.
  Es fácil la programación y según el empeño que se pone se va poco ha poco aprendiendo.


----------



## biopic (Jun 5, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Foxil. Lazarux esta en construcción, por eso no están disponibles los archivos del programador. Próximamente lo podrán descargar de mi pagina.
> 
> 
> Biopic. Para programar lo AVRs, solo debes conectar las lineas ICSP al programador.
> ...



ok gracias eclip-se  y aver pues empezare con un tiny jejje saludos a todos en el foro¡¡


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 5, 2010)

Una pregunta eclipse...el programador Lazarux va a tener como un PIC18F2550 como controlador ?? o un micro de la línea AVR ??


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 5, 2010)

Utiliza el 18F2550, ya que uso el mismo hardware del programador Enigma.

   En definitiva lo que hice fue:
  Enigma.- solo programa PICs (es algo como un clon del PICkit2).
  Lazarux.- solo programa AVRs, (es Eclipse, pero sin soporte para PICs)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok...estaría bueno que soportara los mismos micros que el USBasp...pero todo dependerá de los micros que dispongas para hacer las pruebas...yo en este momento estoy pensando en comprar algunos micros de la línea ATmega para hacer las pruebas... he probado el ATmega8 con STK200 hasta ahora y USBasp..pero en algunas ocaciones he tenido problemas con el USBasp...más que nada con los drivers y la velocidad de programación en algunos casos.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola Eclipse no me queda muy claro cual es la configuración precisa para que trabaje al 100% el programador si pudieras aclarme las dudas...
cual es la versión de firmware y software o si no es molestia súbelos al foro para poder descargar los archivos.

saludos y gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 8, 2010)

Pues los enlaces para descargar los archivos que hacen funcionar al programador Enigma (Ultima version), estan en mi pagina.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ahora si amigo, gracias, los link en tu página me llevaban a tu facebook pensé que tenía que agregarte así que lo hice pero hasta hoy no me aceptas y por eso mi pedido, pero ahora si ya los descargué.... Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola Eclip-se, recien acabo de montar el programador Enigma, y usando los archivos que tienes en la página de Facebook, he encontrado un par de errores en las pruebas de hardware que se pueden hacer con el soft que proporcionas:

-El pin nº11 del PIC18F2550 no se activa nunca (es el que conecta el zener de 5V), y en cambio, el pin 12 que sólo debe actuar en el setting de 0V actúa también en el de 5V, por lo tanto solo salen ó 13V ó 0V.

-Esto es de menor importancia, pero el diodo led bicolor tiene el footprint invertido, mostrando en estado libre el color rojo.

Todavía no he probado de programar ningun dispositivo, pero imagino que si a la gente que lo ha probado les funciona, es porque lo único que está mal es en la prueba manual de hardware.

Saludos y gracias por este interesante aporte.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Probado con el PIC18F2550, PIC16F73 y trabaja OK. Seguiré probando con los que consiga, hasta ahora no hay nada que agregar aparte de lo que dice Gatxan, tendríamos que esperar el pronunciamiento de Eclip-se para ver si corrije la falla.... adelante Eclip-se, adelante.

Saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola. 
  El hardware del programador esta 100% comprobado incluso, ya he programador varios PIC de las series 16F, 18F y dsPIC30F y a todos los programa bien, si hubiera algun error en el hardware no se podria programar ningun PIC.

  Al realizar las pruebas del hardware todos los pines funcionan correctamente.

  OJO: 

Los archivos que estan en mi pagina de facebook son los unicos que funcionan.
    Si tienen el hardware de las primeras versiones verifiquen que sean los mismos que estan actualmente en facebook, ya que en los anteriores si habia problemas de las señales del programador


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola Eclip-se me puse a revisar el que construí con el diagrama del que tienes en facebook y son los mismos pero a mi me sucede lo mismo que al compañero Gatxan en la prueba de hardware no genera los 5v en el terminal Vpp, comprobado con el multímetro en el pin 11. Lo del led de estado me recuerdo que con el firmware que pusiste en el post #1081 que fue el primero que probé si correspondían con los colores pero eso es algo insignificante ya que solo tendría que desoldar y colocarlo invertido al led bicolor y santo remedio.
De ahí programa muy bien y correctamente además de rápido, otra cosa que quería añadir es que Vdd se queda activado después de leer o programar algún PIC.
Todas son insignificancias amigo pero se nota tu esfuerzo y dedicación es un buen programador.

Saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 23, 2010)

Mañana verifico el problema y comentare los resultados


----------



## foxil (Jun 26, 2010)

Oye Eclip-se.
Realice el programador y he probado con el 18F2550 programe el firmware de Enigma y otros programillas mas y funciona. 
Mi pregunta es cual es mejor, tu programador o el clon del PICKIT 2.??


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 27, 2010)

Cual es mejor esta difícil de decir, pero te comento algunas de las características del programador:
  -         El hardware es de fácil construcción, una sola cara, no hay puentes y pocos elementos.
  -         El hardware puede ser usado para programar microcontroladores de otras familias como los AVRs.
  -         El software soporta los mismos PICs del PICKit2.
  -         Enigma, constantemente se esta actualizando a diferencia del PICKit2 que ya fue desplazado por el PICKit3.
  Estas son algunas de las características del programador Enigma.


----------



## foxil (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesante lo que describes sobre tu programador, pero para sacarme de las duda voy hacer el clon del PICKIT 2 y comentare los resultados.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 30, 2010)

Comparar “Enigma” con el clon del PICKit 2 es imposible, ya que el uno solo sustituye los elementos originales del hardware. 
  En cambio “Enigma”, tiene un nuevo diseño del hardware, las 500 líneas de código del firmware y las 5000 líneas de código de la aplicación las he cambiado, cambie el código fuente de la aplicación de C# a C++. Este es un trabajo que me ha tomado varios años realizar, en algunas de las horas de mi tiempo libre.

  Ojo: 

El clon del PICKit2 es solo una sustitución de los elementos originales del hardware, “Enigma” es todo un proyecto que se desarrolla día a día.


----------



## foxil (Jul 1, 2010)

Tienes razon, son 2 cosas diferentes que no pueden compararse


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jul 7, 2010)

hola a todos puede alguien decirme si todos los grabadores pueden usarse para cualquier soft para grabar el archivo hex ??  y escrito en cualquier programa o solo se puede usar un soft especificamente para un wardware especifico y con un grabador especifico, porque estuve buscando por todos lados recien me estoy metiendo en esto de los pics hice muchos diagramas en un protoboard y trate de grabar con muchos software que baje del inter haciendo prueba uno por uno pero no me estan resultando alguien me puede ayudar para escoger algun grabador un programa y un editor para mandarle las operaciones al pic?? porfavor es urgente gracias el pic con el que intento es el 16f84a agradeceria su aporte para tener algo claro


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 7, 2010)

Cada programador de micros, tienes su propio Software, Firmware y Hardware. Ya que se lo diseña usando un protocolo de comunicación específico (Es decir la misma forma de comunicarse debe tener el Software-Firware).
  Para generalizar un programador y que se puedan desarrollar varias aplicaciones manteniendo un mismo protocolo de comunicación, se debería partir de algo ya establecido como el pickit2 y de ahí seguir implementando un programador universal.
  El problema es que en los actuales momentos hay varias personas que utilizan el trabajo realizado por otros y lo comercializan o incluso toman esa información y aparecen como autores, Por eso es muy difícil que alguien publique algún trabajo.


----------



## Cryn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola veo que hay un archivo rar que titula vh2c.rar y ahí dentro vi el hardware del supongo anterior eclipse, el eclipse ya no va con ese nombre? cual es el firmaware y el software para el vh2c?

Ahora que hay cambios para el enigma lo probaré, porque lo tenía montado pero no me funcionó bien, el eclipse (vh2c) lo quisiera para programar AVR's

saludos, gracias por las actualizaciones


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jul 8, 2010)

alguien me puede decir donde consigo el hardware programador para que funcione con el pickit2??? no consigo algo concreto sobre el tema


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola a todos:
  Cryn.- Es vedad esta cambiado el nombre del hardware ya que a veces confundía ya que tenia el mismo nombre del software. Con respecto a programar AVRs en eso estoy pero como mencione anteriormente Enigma programa solo PICs y Lazarux programa solo AVRs aunque todavía no subo los archivos del programador “Lazarux”.
  Xaviergarvi.- En este foro hay un tema completo que trata sobre el clon del pickit2 y como construirlo, ahí están los archivos necesarios para construirse este programador. También si sigues mi enlace que aparece en mi firma ahí están los archivos del programador Enigma que consta de: Software, Firmware y Hardware.


----------



## INVINCIBLE (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola Eclip-se, muy buen trabajo, mis mas sinceras felicitaciones.

Recien estoy investigando como construir un grabador de pics con puerto USB y enigma me viene a pelo, pero al intentar descargar el software,firmware y hardawre del grupo de facebook no puedo, que tengo que hacer. Te agradezco la respuesta..

Me olvidaba, pdrías suministrar la lista de elementos para construir "ECLIPSE" de manera actualizada ¿o son los mismos que tu primer mensaje?, ¿La disposición sigue siendo la misma? ¿lo mismo con la soldadura? ¿Podrías incluir un pequeño ejemplo para poder grabar el pic mas monse y que funcione? ¿Cuáles son los pasos? Tengo una última duda, luego de tener la baquetita con todos los elementos, donde coloco el pic que quiero grabar? lo reemplazo en vez del 18f2550 que está en el medio? Osea, si quiero grabar un 18f84a u otro Pic tendría que hacer otra baquetita con el PIC a grabar?..Gracias por la respuesta y disculpa mi ignorancia en estos temas, pero espero aprender.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 9, 2010)

Los enlaces de facebook estan bien pero con todo ahi te escribo los enlaces:
*Manual:*
http://programadores.webege.com/programador/descargas/Tutorial-construccion.pdf
*Hardware:*
http://programadores.webege.com/programador/descargas/vh2c.rar
*Firmware:*
http://programadores.webege.com/programador/descargas/enigma-firm.rar
*Software:*
http://programadores.webege.com/programador/descargas/enigma-sof.rar


----------



## INVINCIBLE (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola Eclipse, gracias por la respuesta.
Le doy click a los enlaces y me sale "Internet Explorer no puede mostrar la página web" he probado en mi otra pc y me sale el mismo mensje, inlcuso le he pasado el link a un amigo del msn y le sale el mismo error...:S
Con respecto a mi pregunta, si quiero grabar un pic 16f84a, como le hago? sustituyo por el 18f2550?


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 9, 2010)

Esperate un minuto ya voy a subirlo en el foro

Archivos del programador "Enigma".


----------



## carlos123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Cuando tengan armado el programador, primero se deben realizar la pruebas para comprobar que las señales del programador sean correctas.
> 
> La imagen del dialogo para hacer las pruebas es el siguiente.



como esta yo tengo el quemador pero el programa se contagio de virus donde puedo descargar el eclipse ver 1.0
que pena las molestias


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 16, 2010)

Usa "Enigma" ya que "Eclipse" ya no tiene soporte....


----------



## joshuerm (Jul 21, 2010)

hola

un cordial saludo, tengo una duda en cuanto a la bobina, alguien sabe al medirla cuantos ohmnios mide, es que tengo varias y no se los valores, tal ves midiendola alguna me sirva

Gracias

jose


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 22, 2010)

Lo mas facil seria que armes el circuito que genera el Vpp en una placa de prototipos (PROTO-BOARD), ya que solo consta de 1 transistor, capacitor, diodo y bobina. Y midas si el voltaje genraro de de 15 o 20 V. Puedes probar con varias bobinas.

Si la bobina tiene codigo de colores, los valores se calculan siguiendo la misma denominacion de colores de las resistencias.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola a todos , felicitaciones  por el programador eclipse
Tenia un problema al programar el firmware es recomendable hacerlo con un programador serial , yo intente programar el firmware con un programador usb eclipse v1.5 y aunque no lo crea aun , lo programaba a medias el pic( quiero decir que reconocia el usb pero no reconocia pic ningun pic) , , pero eso si al programar correctamente el enigma ultimo que posto eclipse es la leche , esta muy bueno y rapido


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola a todos viendo el tema del foro me doy cuenta que ya tiene mas de 200.000 visitas, en estos dias subo el nuevo programador de AVRs.....


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ago 2, 2010)

hay algun momento en ke el zener de 5 voltios trabaja'???   
muy bueno el ultimo enigma va veloz y funka en 64 seven


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 2, 2010)

Gracias por el mensaje, y ya mismo sale la nueva actualizacion de Enigma,,,,


----------



## Masterpic (Ago 3, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte Eclipse, es muy bueno!!
Tengo una duda: Que es el "Conector VDD/VCC" que mencionas, una alimentacion externa?

Hola de nuevo Eclipse. Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero quisiera sabes si con solo este circuito puedo progrmar el 16F628A, a travez del puerto USB de mi PC sin necesidad de fuentes externas? Y ademas con el ICprog?? 
Pregunto para no estar haciendo circuitos porque si....... Un abrazo, gracias y disculpas de nuevo


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 3, 2010)

El conector VDD/VCC, es cuando quieres programar el PIC dentro de un cirtuito que ya tiene su voltaje propio.

Si el PIC aparece en el listado de dispositivos del programador, debe poder programarlo. Y para programar el PIC18F2550, del hardware VH-2C puedes contruirte un programador serial como el JDM, el cual es soportado por el WINPIC.

http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/winpicpr.html

Y que ademas es codigo abierto para los que desean hacerse su propio programador.....


----------



## victorarango (Ago 7, 2010)

hola compañeros soy nuevo en este foro y queria saber si algunos de ustedes me puede ayudar a realizar el programa para programar pic les estare siempre agradecido por la ayuda


----------



## halionsp (Ago 7, 2010)

el programador funciona 100% bien, la velocidad de grabado es optimo.
uno de los mejores qemadores que he armado

mis respetos y agradecimientos


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 8, 2010)

Hola a todos, si todo va bien, en esta semana subo la vesion 1.4 de Enigma, corregido algunos bugs...


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ago 14, 2010)

la configuracion de fuses no puede volver a ser manual'??


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola.
No se puede ya que existen como 300 PICs asi que diseñar una configuracion manual para cada PICs toma mucho tiempi, por eso la configuracion se la debe establecer en el programa que se realice


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 16, 2010)

hola a todos los del foro estube leendo los post de programadores de pic usb lei los del clon pickit2 lei todo y entiendo que es un diseño reducido del pickit2 original y se le quito unas cuantas funciones y soporte para pic que funcionan a menos de 5V pero tambien he leido este post y ahora si ya estoy confundido y esto quee ya compre casi todo para armar un programador ahora lo que no se es cual hacer aver si eclipse me saca de dudas...........

por lo que dijo eclipce que no se pueden comparar con el clon del pickit 2 entonces tengo unas preguntas para eclipce o para los que lean y talvez tenga la respuesta porque ando un poco confundido

1. los programadores eclipce y enigma son 2 y diferentes de ser cierto ambos poseen su software , hardware , friware direrente o igual.

2.cual posee mas funciones o con cual puedes grabar todos los pic de microchip y de otra linea.

3.cual de ella te permite grabar los pic, dspic, memorias, pic que funcionan a menos de 5v.

4. si podrias calificar cual es mejor eclipce o enigma.

de ser cierto que enigma y eclipse son deiferentes puedes dejar los archivos aver si veo deacuerdo a lo que voy a necesitar cual implemento.

gracias de ante mano por la respuesta que me vallan a dar y tambien gracias a todos los que colaboran de alguna o otra forma es este post

un saludo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 16, 2010)

Si hablás entre eclipse y enigma....enigma es 100% veces mejor ya que el nucleo del programa es similar al pickit2 y soporta los mismos micros.


----------



## CacoPelao (Ago 16, 2010)

enigma es la version actualizada de eclipse, ya no se le dara mas soporte a eclipse, sino a enigma.


----------



## masterk (Ago 17, 2010)

Huyyyyyyyyyyy felicitaciones Eclip-se por tu trabajo esta muy bueno, ojala tengas tiempo para añadirle a enigma soporte para AVR como el eclipse.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 18, 2010)

> Huyyyyyyyyyyy felicitaciones Eclip-se por tu trabajo esta muy bueno, ojala tengas tiempo para añadirle a enigma soporte para AVR como el eclipse.


Hay un programador dedicado a eso : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-avrs-solo-lazarux-41038/ Saludos !


----------



## masterk (Ago 21, 2010)

si perdon por mi comentario tonto, es que no lei antes el pdf adjunto el rar


*Ecip-se *me podrias decir que frecuencia tiene la señal PWM y cual es su duty cicle[%]


----------



## ferhacker (Ago 22, 2010)

Alguien sabe cuales son las dimensiones exactas del PCB que viene el archivo vh2c.rar
El que trae el plano de masa y pistas en rojo.
Lo pregunto porque quería meter todo el proyecto en una caja y necesito las dimensiones exactas de ancho y largo.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## POLLO45 (Ago 28, 2010)

hola eclipse , me gustaria q me pudieras ayudar con un problema q tengo con el programador enigma, cuando lo monte funciono de maravilla, y he programado estos pics: 16f84a, 18f2550,12f683,16f887 pero estos 3 pics: 12f629,12f675 y 16f648a los reconoce pero no los graba, el 12f629 al programar me dice "error al leer OSCCAL" crei q lo habia quemado o lo descalibre o algo asi, por eso compre un 12f675 lo probe y lo mismo "error al leer OSCCAL" entonces no era el pic,y solo gaste dinero a lo tonto jeje pero entonces ¿cual es el problema?, probe todas las conexiones y todo bien, no se si tenga q ver q cuando hago la prueba de los leds , el bicolor prende bien pero el rojo de alimetacion baja de brillo o q los capacitores q use los electroliticos son a 50v mismo valor pero diferente voltaje o q los cap ceramicos q van en el cristal son de 20pf, la verdad me gustaria q me ayudaran con este problema bueno gracias adios


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola a todos acabo de subir la versión 1.4 de Enigma, me he dado cuenta que los PICs de la serie 12F no los detecta, si alguien  me puede decir si el clon del PICKIT2 los detecta seria de gran ayuda.
  También he visto que la usar la auto identificación del dispositivo, en algunos casos los PICs son borrados, realmente no se por qué se borran.
  Eso si la programación de la mayoría de PICs lo realiza correctamente.

* Recuerden instalar las siguientes librerias que  provee Microsoft para que puedan ejecutar el programa.*


vcredist_x86

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e4-adad-4000-abfe-64628a267ef0&displaylang=en


----------



## Psyco83 (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola Eclip-se, la actualización es únicamente del software o también implica al firmware porque en el archivo comprimido consta uno.
Saludos y sigue adelante, es un excelente trabajo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 31, 2010)

La actualizacion es del software y firmware


----------



## POLLO45 (Sep 7, 2010)

y con la actualizacion del software y firmware ya puedo programar pics de 8 patitas????


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 7, 2010)

No me reconoce mi PIC16F876-04/SP, y como no hay la opción para elegirlo manualmente no lo puedo programar, el PIC está en buen estado xq con otro programador que es serial (TE-20) si lo reconoce y lo graba. Probé 4 PIC12F629, los reconoce pero no los graba. Estoy usando el nuevo firmware y software. Habrá que esperar a que Eclip-se se pronuncie porque este programador tiene muchas posibilidades.

Saludos


----------



## POLLO45 (Sep 19, 2010)

y mientras reparan el programador enigma, no habra la forma de ponerle al hardware del enigma (el vh-2c) el firmware y software del antiguo programador eclipse, esto para poder programar los pics basicos como los 12f629,675,16f876,16f648a etc , etc , aunque no programe avrs, digamos una "programacion PROVISIONAL" para pics q no programa el enigma, bueno adios y suerte con el programador


----------



## xero (Oct 1, 2010)

hola eclip-se, realize el montaje y grabe el pic con el .hex que tienes en la pagina pero al conectarlo, me dice que o pudo instalar el driver y pues el programa me dice que no se reconoce el hardware... tenog que instalar algun driver??...


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 7, 2010)

xero , eso me paso a mi porque no programe bien mi pic y no puse el cristal de 20mhzsino otro o sino el condensador,,

una pregunta , funciona en 64bits???  en micaso debo primero abrir el soft y recien conectar el hard , pero no si lo hago en otra secuenciao?
saludossss


----------



## ssyn (Oct 23, 2010)

muy buen diseño el de eclip-se en la primera pagina


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 24, 2010)

no hay driver que instalar , mayormente es el hardware,     y si funciona en 64 bit  abriendo primero el software .


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos, recuerde que la version actual de Enigma es la 1.4, y todos los archivos para contruir el programador estan en el enlace que esta abajo de este comentario.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 25, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola a todos, recuerde que la version actual de Enigma es la 1.4, y todos los archivos para contruir el programador estan en el enlace que esta abajo de este comentario.



No hay como bajarlo, no existe ningun link (por lo menos con mozilla no los veo)


----------



## POLLO45 (Oct 25, 2010)

y la version 1.4 de enigma ¿ya programa los pic q antes no lo hacia? (12f629,675,648 etc)


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 27, 2010)

si se puede bajar , y esta de lujo , y soporta el firmware anterior


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 27, 2010)

Sere burro o que? no veo de donde se puede bajar, no veo links en la seccionde descargas como se hace?


----------



## J2C (Oct 28, 2010)

Fdesergio

En la pagina de Descargas tienes el Link al Grupo en Facebook, una vez en la pagina del Grupo en Facebook deberas pulsar sobre la solapa "Enlaces" y ahi te redireccionara a la pagina de "Proyectos y Micros" donde podras ver los dos programadores y el resucitador de Avr's.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 28, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Fdesergio
> 
> En la pagina de Descargas tienes el Link al Grupo en Facebook, una vez en la pagina del Grupo en Facebook deberas pulsar sobre la solapa "Enlaces" y ahi te redireccionara a la pagina de "Proyectos y Micros" donde podras ver los dos programadores y el resucitador de Avr's.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



 eso era lo que no entendia, hay que ingresar FACEBOOK  debieron decirlo (por lo menos yo no lo lei en ningun lado) , chauuuuuuuuu

gracias y mil gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## spiritbreaker (Nov 2, 2010)

que bueno que lo encontraste ,  ahora a usarlo ,, gracias Eclipse por tu aporte ,una cosa el vusb  funciona con diferentes valores desde 1uf hasta 47uf , es que solo tenia smd de 1uf y reconoce y quema espero no me traiga complicacione sjejej , tb funciona con bobina de 280uh , y con un divisor de voltaje con resistencias(3.6v) basta y sobra para programar los dspic que necesitan 3,3volts y no  volts


----------



## POLLO45 (Nov 4, 2010)

creo q mejor tiro ala basura mis pic q no reconoce este programador , adios pic12f629 y 675 , suerte en la basura


----------



## leandro123 (Nov 9, 2010)

de donde me puedo bajar los pcb y todo lo demas eske no lo encuentro y si lo encuentro, no me deja


----------



## spiritbreaker (Nov 11, 2010)

hola eclipse una pregunta probaste con los dspic33fj64mc706h , porque es raro , me reconoce el dspic y lo programa... pero cuando le doy verificar codigo no grabo lo que debia sino que se queda en la 8va linea masomenos y no se capaz tenga un error de conexion, el mclr le doy directo al dspic y el vdd le doy 3,4voltios , y todo lo demas igual , algun consejo  graciass

alli esta lenadro , es la version 1.3 funciona muy bien gracias a eclipse .


----------



## apogeo (Nov 14, 2010)

hola, me podrian apoyar, resulta que hice el hard de enigma 1.4, le instale el soft al pic y todo, en windows xp funciona bien, pero en windows seven ultimate x86 abre el programa, detecta el hardware pero a la hora de abrir el archivo con el hexadecimal, en los datos que muestra de flashrom y rom, no cambian los valores y a la hora de programar y probar en el circuito solo quedan en 1 logico los pines del pic, y como les menciono en xp si funciona y ya probe en varias pcs y laptops


----------



## supermars82 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo un problema para descargar la versión 1.4 del Enigma. Alguien me podría ayudar. No encuentro como descargarlos desde la página que dice eclip-se


----------



## J2C (Nov 20, 2010)

Supermars82

Lee por favor el post *#1182* en esta misma página y ahi tendras las instrucciones para descargar todo, como dato en el post #1183 de otro forista veras que encontro lo que buscaba.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 20, 2010)

Se murio el link, ya lo mire y no se puede accesar, quien nos ayuda?


----------



## supermars82 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gracias J2C, no sé porqué motivo no podía ver los links el viernes, pero el día de hoy abrí la página en el enlace que proporcionó Eclip-se y ya los pude descargar. Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda. Pongo el enlace nuevamente para que el amigo fdesergio pueda intentar nuevamente

*https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/*


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 22, 2010)

supermars82 dijo:


> Gracias J2C, no sé porqué motivo no podía ver los links el viernes, pero el día de hoy abrí la página en el enlace que proporcionó Eclip-se y ya los pude descargar. Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda. Pongo el enlace nuevamente para que el amigo fdesergio pueda intentar nuevamente
> 
> *https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/*



Gracias por la amabilidad, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 3, 2010)

No ha habido mucha suerte en mi caso (PC Intel pentium D, con Windows XP) con la última versión (1.4). 
Actualizando en firmware del 18F2550, y con el software Enigma 1.4 encontré lo siguiente:
- No se pueden desplegar los menús para seleccionar el PIC así como otras opciones del soft, que se mantienen en gris y no se pueden acceder.
- Reconoce el programador y se puede hacer la prueba de hardware, pero si lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a conectar ya no hace nada.

De momento mantengo la versión 1.3. Me gustaria conocer si a otros les sucedió lo mismo. Quizas sea un fallo y la versión que está disponible proviene de una mala compilación...


----------



## spiritbreaker (Dic 5, 2010)

la1.3 no me a traido problemas  , solo que en seven debes abrir primero el programa y recien conectar el software.. es lo mismo si conectas el hard y luego vuelves a conectar sigue funcionando con el 1.3  ..   ,,en xp funkan todossssss


----------



## El_Mago_ (Dic 5, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola.
> Para las personas que me han preguntado como hacer el programador a qui esta toda la información necesaria.
> 
> Programming Specifications:
> ...



ya encontre los links stan en facebook
deberian de eliminar todas las versiones anteriores del enigma  para que los usuarios no se confundan y hacer un tema con 1.4 que sea muy breve y explicativo. grax por este gran desarrollo eclipse


----------



## astorgato (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola:

Alguien me podria pasar el enlace para conseguir el archivo *pdf donde esta el PCB para hacerla por transferencia termica.



Un Saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola sigue el enlace que aparece en la parte de inferior de este comentario.


----------



## astorgato (Dic 9, 2010)

Gracias Eclip-se:

Tengo ya todo preparado para realizar este gran proyecto, felicidades.
Aprovecho para realizar una pregunta, ¿Esta en ese enlace todos los archivos actualizados asi como los valores de los esquemas, firmware, etc..?
Esque empece a leer este hilo y vi que se modificaban cosas.


Gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 9, 2010)

En la pagina estan todos los archivos actualizados, el PCB es 100% funcional, en las proximas semanas subo la nueva vedrsion del programador "Enigma", asi que con toda confianza contruye el programador.


----------



## astorgato (Dic 9, 2010)

OK, gracias por contestar tan pronto.

Voy a ponerme a realizar el programador ahora mismo, aunque me falta el 18F2550, me dicen que ultimamente hay dificultades en conseguirlo por la gran demanda, tendre que pedirlo a Madrid, porque aqui en mi ciudad no lo tienen en las tiendas mas importantes de componentes electronicos. 
Voy a hacer el circuito, con los valores de componentes tal cual viene en el esquema de tu enlace.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 11, 2010)

Para que no ocurra eso de privilegiar un micro en especial, recomiendo usar los AVRs ya que tiene varias ventajas, entre las que más me gusta es la de poder escoger un voltaje de referencia interno de 2.56, muy útil cuando se usa conversores AD.


----------



## antoniopepe (Dic 11, 2010)

oye disculpa eclip-se el programador enigma es compatible con windows 7????????????
no perdon ya revise bien y si disculpa por la pregunta jejeje


----------



## astorgato (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola, ya lo tengo hecho, a la espera de ponerle el PIC18F2550, que aun no lo tengo y tengo que cambiar el zener de 12V por uno de 13V. 





Me gustaria ponerle un zocalo ZIF, ¿algun esquema? 

Gracias y un saludo espero probarlo pronto.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola, te quedo super bien el programador, felicitaciones, aunque con el zener de 12 voltios pueda ser que te funcione asi que primero comprueba el funcionamiento y si de ahi no funciona cambiale por el de 13V


----------



## arrugas (Dic 14, 2010)

sip  ese  es una ventaja  barbara  tambien les recomiendo utilizar avr


----------



## antoniopepe (Dic 14, 2010)

Disculpa eclip-se tengo una duda no pude encontrar la bobina de 220 y tengo una de 650 me parece esa puede servir??? o es necesario que ponga la bobina de 220?


----------



## foxil (Dic 14, 2010)

Si funciona, ya que yo tambien use una bobina se ese valor, y en anteriores post tambien lo comprobaron, aunque seria bueno que explique Eclip-se que tan critico es el valor de la bobina


----------



## astorgato (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,

Ya tengo construido totalmente el programador de la foto anterior, con su pic programado, y me asalta alguna duda
Conecto el programador al pc y me lo reconoce bien el software, tambien conecto un 18F2550 a programar con la protoboard y lo reconoce correctamente.
Cuando conecto el programador al usb se encienden los leds, verde en el bicolor y tambien se enciende el otro, los dos constantemente ¿esto es correcto?
He observado tambien que le doy a grabar y parece ir bien el proceso pero cuando le doy a leer no corresponden los datos existentes que suponia que habia grabado, ¿Tiene algo que ver esto con el diodo de 12V?
Perdon por estas preguntas tan chorras pero quiero ir sobreseguro y aparte no tengo mucho tiempo.


Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola.
  En condiciones normales el led simple, siempre esta encendido ya que es un indicador del Vcc, el led bicolor esta en verde, cuando se ejecuta alguna función del programador (Escribir, Leer, Borrar) cambia de color ha rojo, indicando que el PIC está ocupado.
  Al programar el PIC18F2550, es el que más lo utilizo y su programación se podría decir que es al 100% correcta, podrías indicar si estas comprobando la correcta programación con algún ejemplo.
  Y pueda ser que el zener de 12 V, afecte la programación ya que el voltaje recomendado es 12.7V.
  Seri conveniente cambiar el zener, por un de 13V. para seguir analizando el problema de la mala programación.


----------



## astorgato (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola,

De momento no he conseguido el zener de 13V pero hice un apaño y de esta forma me alcanza a los 12,7V que me comentastes. La modificacion del circuito es el siguiente. (El zener del esquema de 13V lo tengo de 12V).



Conecto el programador a un pic 18f2550 en una protoboard y cargo el hex en el programa y le doy a grabar, mido la tension y se consiguen mediciones de 12,7V en el proceso de escritura. Inmediatamente despues de la escritura sin cerrar el programa le doy a leer y me aparece el ejemplo:



Se puede apreciar los datos que ha leido completamente y son correctos.

Cierro el programa y lo abro nuevamente y doy a leer datos, y me aparecen estos resultados:



¿Que sucede?

Ademas el led bicolor se queda en rojo constante y unicamente se apaga cerrando el programa o haciendo una comprobacion de hardware con la opcion del programa.

¿Podria ser que el pic que programo estubiese estropeado?

¿Existiria la posibilidad de disponer en el sofware el boton de verificacion?


Un Saludo de ASTORGATO y Gracias.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola, he bajado los archivos que están en mi pagina y he vuelto a programar el firmware del programador y he probado con el software, y si lo programa bien, por lo menos el 18F2550 se que la programación está bien ya que solo ese PIC utilizo para mis proyectos.
  Verifica que el control VDD-VCC-OFF este puenteado en la mitad….

El led bicolor debe cambiar de color cuando se lo programa, si no sucede eso pueda ser que el firmaware este mal grabado.


----------



## astorgato (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola Eclip-se,


El led bicolor funciona como dices, y el puente esta en el medio tambien como bien dices, hasta ahi no tengo problema, solo me surgen las dudas expuestas anteriormente.
Probare con otro pic, aqui quien sabe de esto sois vosotros yo aun me estoy iniciando por mi cuenta.
Gracias por la paciencia y gracias por el proyecto.


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola,
  No te preocupes, y puedes seguir preguntando ya que así aprendemos todos. Y estos problemas son parte del aprendizaje.
  Dime que S.O. estas usando, y si usas el Windows 7, podrías probar en un Windows XP


----------



## astorgato (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola, 

He probado con windows xp como me indicastes y tambien en vista y los resultados son identicos, el problema viene cuando cierro el programa enigma v1.4 despues supuestamente grabar un pic de prueba 18f2550 y lo abro nuevamente para leerlo y me muestra los datos como arriba indicados que como se aprecia no corresponden con los datos originales, es en ese momento cuando tambien se queda el led bicolor en rojo constante como que se ha pillado y tengo que cerrar el programa, segun he comentado con un compañero puede ser devido al software mas que al hardware en este caso, me ha sugerido probar con otra version del programa, ¿donde la puedo descargar?.
Yo creo que si graba bien, el tema que me gustaria ver los resultados en condiciones despues de hacerlo asi como poder tener la opcion en el software de guardar un hex leido, y el boton de verificacion.
Se que te lo has currador mucho.

Un Saludo


----------



## terry (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola a todos:
Bueno la verdad esta bueno el proyecto y quiero dar felicitaciones a todos los que han contribuido a este, solo me queda una pregunta pues quiero montarlo y probarlo pero la verdad es que han cambiado tanto el seño que no se cual es el ultimo y el que mejor funciona por favor agradezco coloque o me indiquen cual es y donde lo descargo ha y otra pregunta tengo un PIC 18f4550 sera que tambien sirve para este. 
Gracias.


----------



## jorgeme (Ene 18, 2011)

hola como están felices fiestas... el enigma 1.4 soporta los MCP's de microchip?

ah! eclipse gran trabajo! cierto que ya no tendra soporte enigma? gracias.

PD.: Puede alguien poner los links de descarga del enigma 1.4 o adjuntar dichos archivos? gracias.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ene 20, 2011)

muy bueno el programador enigma , felicitaciones  eclipse , hasta ahora no me ha dado fallos ni nada de esoo,


----------



## Psyco83 (Ene 26, 2011)

Leí un PIC16F877A que estaba trabajando correctamente en un circuito, guardé el .hex, vuelvo a colocar el PIC en el circuito y ya no trabaja, reviso el archivo .hex guardado y pesa 46.4Kb que es más que la memoria de programa de este PIC (14.3Kb), vuelvo a leer el PIC y me dá el mismo resultado, no lo ha borrado pero algo le cambió que ya no trabaja.
Ahora, al parecer, Eclip-se ya no va a seguir trabajando en su proyecto o a publicar sus avances debido a "algunos avivatos", como él dice en su página, que le están copiando sus proyectos y se están lucrando.

Saludos


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ene 27, 2011)

siempre funciona bien el programador , al leer no modifica nada y al programar lo hace  bien  con   16f88 16f877a 18f2550 y 18f4550... felicitaciones por tu proyecto de programador


----------



## Psyco83 (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola Spiritbreaker.... me alegra que te vaya muy bien con el programador de Eclip-se, que versión de soft y firmware usas? yo si he tenido varios problemitas en especial con el PIC12F629 que hasta algunos me los ha dañado y el 16F73 no lo reconoce a pesar que en otro programador (TE20) sí puedo leerlo, programarlo, etc; el 16F628A lo lee y graba OK, el 18F2550 también pero ayer me sorprendió muchísimo lo que me sucedió con el 16F877A, mi prima me quería matar porque se le dañó el proyecto que tenía que presentar y no tenía el hex que tenía que quemar. En fin no sé que es lo que pasa, no creo que sea problema de la construción de la tarjeta porque fallara con todos los PICs y no es así, en efecto concuerdo contigo Spiritbreaker que es un excelente programador, pero a mi me ha dado problemas, espero Eclip-se no nos abandone....

Saludos


----------



## sockosg (Ene 31, 2011)

astorgato dijo:


> Hola, ya lo tengo hecho, a la espera de ponerle el PIC18F2550, que aun no lo tengo y tengo que cambiar el zener de 12V por uno de 13V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el grabador pero me gustria saber como le haces para hacer tus placas tan perfectas?


----------



## POLLO45 (Feb 6, 2011)

alguien tiene la ultima version de enigma??, en la pagina de Eclip-se ya no esta


----------



## norman sanchez (Feb 6, 2011)

buenas a todos, necesito descargar mplab para windows xp y ya he bajado varias versiones pero me dice que no es compatible con mi windowos agrdeceria mucho que alguien me pueda ayudar lo necesito un poco urgente.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola norman. MPLAB es compatible con Windows XP en adelante...tanto para 32 como 64 bits.


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola! Necesito un programador, este aun esta en uso? Donde puedo encontrar la informacion, y pueden recomendarme otro que este documentado? Gracias


----------



## MECALCO (Mar 12, 2011)

hola buenas noches yo tengo una duda sobre la progrmacion en pic familias 16f y 18f  tengo que hacer un proyecto que no se por ejemplo una bomba que llene un tinaco o algo asi por dar un ejemplo  pero que debo hacer que  en unprograma cualquiera que sea  yo valla viendo el  avance de lo que esta haciendo o si es una maquina de congeladas  pues que vea como van saliendo las congeladas cuantas han salido etc. el chite es que yo pueda monitorear todo lo que haga mi pic  si hay una falla que me informe donde es la falla  espero me pueda alguien ayudar.  gracias.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Abr 2, 2011)

el programador enigma esta vigente y si funciona,


----------



## lener8 (Abr 23, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) gracias por todo y aclaraste mucho.
> 2) me queda la duda entonces de porque le agregan el 2 al VPP y al VDD, si es solo por la diferencia de pines y no por voltaje o corriente, entonces los anulo y pongo todo a VPP y a VDD.
> 
> 3) el enlace no sirve, por lo menos en mi pc.



que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y bueno quisiera preguntarte sobre una duda q tengo, sobre el pickit2, bueno es con el zif, ya q tengo el pcb q te enviaron o postearon,los anteriores manes, pero no m keda claro lo del vpp y vdd como es eso q los unes, porke en el diseño q tengo del pickit2 solo me arroja  pines libres para conectarse con el zocalo asi q bueno, veo q tienes siete pinse libres o es que hay otro q que se deja fuera? o no es para esete tipo de programador?


----------



## Gherardo (Abr 28, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola, he bajado los archivos que están en mi pagina y he vuelto a programar el firmware del programador y he probado con el software, y si lo programa bien, por lo menos el 18F2550 se que la programación está bien ya que solo ese PIC utilizo para mis proyectos.
> Verifica que el control VDD-VCC-OFF este puenteado en la mitad….
> 
> El led bicolor debe cambiar de color cuando se lo programa, si no sucede eso pueda ser que el firmaware este mal grabado.



Hola, Estuve buscando en internet el circuito, del programador USB y los archivos que baje, los abro, pero estan en blanco. Pude encontrar el soft pero no se si sirve con los circuitos que tengo. Me podrias orientar de donde los prodria bajar, soft, circuitos y como debo conectar el programador al micro que quiero grabar. Gracias


----------



## electronicabase (May 10, 2011)

Pregunto, donde esta el enlace para descargar el 1.4? En la página citada no se ve ningún enlace...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 10, 2011)

Vas a tener que buscar por las páginas 30 en adelante yo puse un diseño con zócalo zif para este programador...sino podés fabricar mi programador: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-microcontroladores-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index97.html


----------



## Psyco83 (May 11, 2011)

Yo pienso que mejor se armen el PICKit2 Clone de Moyano, en lo personal yo tuve muchísimos problemas con el Enigma y eso que tengo algo de destreza en electrónica y también con las computadoras.....


----------



## julio00004 (May 19, 2011)

alguien me podria decir si eclip-se sigue frecuentando el foro..


o si alguien me podria pasar su correo.
gracias

P.D:Eclip-se si estas leyendo este mensaje mandame un MP o pasame tu correo.
gracias


----------



## spiritbreaker (May 29, 2011)

pero aqui encuentran todo manes capaz falte un poco de lectura,  ,,,, el enigma hasta ahora me ha ido muy bien , lo conecto abro el programa y defrente quemo nada de configurar fuses , nada de instalar drivers , , el pickit 2 nunca lo arme ...

es compatible en windows xp y tb en seven (abren primero el software)

-esos pines de seleccion de voltaje vdd y vcc los juntan que alimenten defrente al pic a programar


----------



## javisan190 (May 30, 2011)

la bobina de 220 uh puede ser de 1/4 de watio  y de 1 watio


----------



## spiritbreaker (Jun 4, 2011)

yo uso smd de 1/8 de watio y normal chambea , salu2    ,    escuche que se puede hacer arreglos serie o paralelo a fin de encontrar 220uh


----------



## badtzram (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola, disculpen pero alguien tiene la version 1.4?, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 10, 2011)

donde puede encontrar ese programa la version 1.4 .


----------



## biopic (Jun 11, 2011)

por favor alguein que me pueda pasar el eclipse v 1.1 esque pues como ya no tengo el software mi programador esta muerto


----------



## joselo346 (Jun 13, 2011)

Para los q*UE* necesiten el software del enigma.... Version 1.1  y la última version... la 1.4 que esta en 3 partes... porque no me dejaron subir mas de 2 MB  

Espero les sirva mucho....

Ahhh y Felicitaciones a Eclipse... por este gran trabajo... y sobre todo por compartirlo... muy buen trabajo... anda super bien el programador... en estos dias voy a subir las imagenes de mi programador que le agregue una base zif... un dia de estos comparto mi diseño...


----------



## biopic (Jun 14, 2011)

hola a todos esta version  del eningma es compatible con el eclipse de sus primeras versiones ??
esque yo uso el eclipse v1.1 me parece pero ya no cuento con el archivo no se si me sirva enigma o alguien que me lo pueda pasar????


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 14, 2011)

muchas gracias Joselo346 por la informacion..


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 17, 2011)

ola a todo espero que me ayuden si es posible  de crear una bobina de 220uh, de ferrita o de o dependiendo el numeros de vueltas y separacion de espiras. o dependiendo el tipo de alambre


----------



## foxil (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola estas son unas paginas que indican como construir bobinas.
Aunque si es de nucleo de aire tienes que hacer como 1000 vueltas, y me parece que no es conveniente hacer una bobina con tantas vueltas, sobre todo va ha ser complicado y va ha ocupar mucho espacio.

Trata de buscar una bobina de algun circuito electronico que ya no este en uso...

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/leccion35.htm

http://www.profesaulosuna.com/data/...BINAS Y TRANSFORMADORES/BOBINAS/apendiceB.pdf

http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/construccion-de-bobinas-ajustables/


----------



## invic (Jun 23, 2011)

Que tal, alguien me puede ayudar? tengo problemas para grabar el pic18f2550, con el winpic,  descargue  todo sobre enigma y ahi en el tutoral de construcción  propone un diagrama jdm para poder programar el pic, y ahi mismo tiene una nota que el pin PGM tiene que ir a tierra, saben cual es?, de donde la tomo? de casualidad lleva una alimentación externa? o algo asi? por que aun no lo  he podido programar  gracias al quien me pueda ayudar


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 23, 2011)

En esta pagina te explica donde esta el PIN PGM

https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/18f2550


----------



## invic (Jun 23, 2011)

Que tal enigma, gracias por contestar   soy muy nuevo en esto, disculpa mi ignorancia, ya habia visto esa parte pero nunca lo entendí, por lo que veo es como si fuera un avr, necesita de una alimentación externa (usb de 5v) y un oscilador de 12MHz con sus respectivos capacitores, me imagino que de ahi tomo la tierra o no? (el negativo de usb) en esa pagina muestra  la forma de probar  el puerto usb, de que me sirve eso? el diagrama q muestra ahi lo monto con las salidas de jdm?, ya lo estuve probando de esa forma y otras pero no dio resultado, estoy en lo correcto?? o quizá sea problema del programador que hice? o la configuración del winpic?? no me quedo muy claro


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola.
  Te aclaro algunas dudas, empecemos por la parte del circuito para comprobar el funcionamiento del PIC18F2550, con pocos componentes podemos comprobar nuestros proyectos usando el puerto USB, ya que se puede armar el circuito en una placa de prototipos, con eso nos evitamos de tener que comprar placas que en algunos casos  tienes el valor de 10 veces el microcontrolador que usamos.
  El termina GND del puerto USB es común para todo el circuito, si el proyecto que realices consume menos de 500mA puedes usar la alimentación que provee el puerto USB, si necesitas más corriente debes usar una fuente externa, para lo cual deberías desconectar el terminar rojo del puerto USB y usar solo la alimentación externa.
  Como en la página está el circuito, no es necesario que vuelva a poner en el foro,


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 4, 2011)

Bueno estaba navegando por la red y encontre esta informacion por la que se las muestro a ver para que le den un vistazo 

Ahi ba....................

ahi ba otro lo documentos en pdf


----------



## foxil (Jul 4, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bueno estaba navegando por la red y encontre esta informacion por la que se las muestro a ver para que le den un vistazo
> 
> Ahi ba....................
> 
> ahi ba otro lo documentos en pdf



En la pagina oficial hay mas informacion:

++ US-Burn ++


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 5, 2011)

En mi primera pagina que realice ahi estan los enlaces de todos lo programadores USB, que hay disponibles.

http://programadores.webege.com/

A demas recien vi un programador llamado USBPICPROG, por lo que pude ver, el sotware del PC, tiene buena apariencia, esta echo en C, y es open source, para que lo puedan modificar.

http://usbpicprog.org/


----------



## tormento (Jul 5, 2011)

hola eclipse primero que nada te felicito personas como vos hacen que los conocimientos sean para todos esta muy bien hecho tu programador y solo quiero que sepas que todo el tiempo que dedicaste a hacer esto para mi es muy importante. Cambiando el giro de la conversacion me gustaria preguntarte con respecto a tu programador que utlizas el pic para manejar el puerto usb para compatibilizar las lineas de pgm pgd pgc vpp vdd y gnd, me gustaria saber si antes de hacer esto experimentaste con otros circuitos usb tales como el pickit 2 clon u otros .como es el primer dia que entro no se como subo las fotos de los programadores usb que tengo.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 5, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> En mi primera pagina que realice ahi estan los enlaces de todos lo programadores USB, que hay disponibles.
> 
> http://programadores.webege.com/
> 
> ...



Genial no habia bisto esa recopilacion de programadores se ve facinante
es una valiosa informacion gracia


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 6, 2011)

tormento dijo:


> me gustaria saber si antes de hacer esto experimentaste con otros circuitos usb tales como el pickit 2 clon u otros .



Yo empece desarrollando un programador serial, basandome en el codigo fuente del winpic, luego como aparecieron los programadores USB, use los principios de funcionamiento del PICKIT1, que esta realizado en C, de ahi partio mi aficion por programar en Visual C++


----------



## tormento (Jul 6, 2011)

eclipse no te parece una buena idea cubrir el tema de un programador que pueda utilizar el puerto paralelo ,serial y usb en un solo proyecto con la base de tu programador usb otra de las cosas que me llama la atencion es por que nadie  hizo un amplificador para los convertidores comerciales de usb a serial agregando mas miliampere a la salida serial tampoco o  por ejemplo al jdm programmer una inyeccion en el vpp del jdm aunque hay algunos circuitos no estan difundidos. Tampoco encontre un circuito comprobador de voltajes de los puertos (usb,seriales y paralelos) por lo menos para saber la salida si es compatible con los microcontroladores otro circuito que no encontre es el convertidor de usb a paralelo (todos los puertos a mi entender tienen ventajas y desventajas no deberian anularse unos a otros)


----------



## El_Mago_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> En esta pagina te explica donde esta el PIN PGM
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/18f2550





que tal eclipse voy a ser muy breve, la uploader enigmaelectronica va hacer una revista de elecronica la cual yo estoy realizando en cuanto el diseño y publicacion de la misma, me gustaria publicar tu programador de pics, es muy bueno, no se si me permitas su publicacion en la revista,otra cosa aca en mexico venden programadores malisimos y a muy alto costo, no se si tengas registrado tu programador, para que pudieramos quiza fabricarlo y venderlo obviamente con su respectiva paga al creador, bueno por el momento no te molesto mas espero tu respuesta oportuna, saludos by zikloncorp.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola a todos:
ZiklonRecords, puedes fabricar el programador, simpre y cuando se ponga el enlace de la pagina oficial.


----------



## foxil (Jul 25, 2011)

Y cual direccion se pondria en caso de fabricar el programador


----------



## micros (Jul 26, 2011)

Me imagino que ha de ser:

http://znsey.blogspot.com/


----------



## ZTN (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola Eclip-se, felicitaciones por tus proyectos, ya que he podido verificar su funcionamiento, y sobre todo es de libre distribucion...


----------



## andersiderol111 (Ago 9, 2011)

1Buenas tardes compañeros mi nombre es Andersson A. y quiero compartir mi rediseño del programador usb Enigma lo realice hace mas de un año y me ha trbajado super durante este tiempo eh programado hasta los pic 24 y no eh tenido inconvenientes, lo que si me ha sucedido es q se me borra el programa del pic del programador cuando se bloquea el software pero desde hace mucho dejo de suceder eso por ahora muchas gracias Eclipse es un excelente proyecto y me parecio de perlas haberlo encontrado me asombro muchas gracias ...saludos


----------



## micros (Ago 9, 2011)

Sin duda Enigma es el mejor programador USB


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 9, 2011)

micros dijo:


> Sin duda Enigma es el mejor programador USB



Podrias mencionar las bondades tecnicas de este circuito a si me animo y lo armo


----------



## foxil (Ago 10, 2011)

Talvez no sea el mejor, pero si fue el primero que dio ha conocer los programadores USB, como el PICKIT2, y otros

Y a qui esta la prueba desde el 2007 Eclip-se ya sabia de estos programadores inclusos mensiona que es de codigo abierto, y es asi como las personas empezaron a construirce sus clones..


Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola.
> Para las personas que me han preguntado como hacer el programador a qui esta toda la información necesaria.
> 
> Programming Specifications:
> ...


----------



## josua (Ago 10, 2011)

hola disculpen quisiera saber si la version de enigma v1.4 lo puedo usar en el programador que tenia de eclipse v1.5, no habria ningun problema de hadware?. Y quisiera saber si se puede quemar el pic 18f4550, porq el eclipse v1.5 no programaba bien ese pic o si se puede pódrian decirme como?


----------



## calim (Ago 27, 2011)

hola eclip-se primero lo primero, felicitate por el gran trabajo que hiciste con el grabador y tengo un par de preguntas:

1º Explicaste anteriormente que el hardware del eclipse es compatible con el software del enigma, descargue el enigma 1.4, pero al conectar el grabador eclipse y ejecutar el enigma directamente no reconoce el grabador.

2º Consegui el software eclipse 1.4 el cual reconoce el grabador reconoce el micro pero al grabar resulta que sale error de grabacion y precisamente en la etapa de configuracion pero lo mas extraño es que graba lo que el archivo hex muestra. compruebo que haya grabado con el botos leer y muestra el programa, pero al momento de ponerlo al protoboard para hacerlo funcionar no pasa nada, estoy tratando de conseguir versiones anteriores del software como el 1.1 y no lo encuentro. vi varios programadores en la pagina http://programadores.webege.com/ pero no hay nada acerca del eclipse porfa quisiera que me des una luz acerca de esos dos temas.

gracias de antemano por tu tiempo.


----------



## foxil (Ago 27, 2011)

Por que no pruebas bajando este archivo que esta en la pagina de Eclip-se

https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/enigma

Me imagino que si lo subio ahi es por que es la ultima version.


----------



## luvhines (Ago 28, 2011)

Buen dia primero que todo agradecerle a eclipce y a todos los que han aportado por su dedicación a este proyecto tengo una duda, y es respecto a los uC de 3.3v. estos pics se utilizan frecuentemente ? y si es asi cuales por ejemplo ? también quieciera saber si este programador los puede programar  esas son mis 3 preguntas, de antemano muchas gracias por sus respuestas.   

PDT: ya googlee sobre estos pics pero no encuentro nada que me aclare cuales son y en que casos se utilizan D:


----------



## foxil (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola, mira, por lo que he podido investigar, los micros que se programan con 3.3V, tienen un encapsulado que complica la realizacion de proyectos, por eso ahora mas se utiliza sistemas que incorporan estos micros y solamente se utiliza conectores para poder usar los puertos. Un ejemplo de esto seria lar tarjetas ARDUINO.

Por ese motivo, ya seria innecesario querer programar estos micros ya que estos sistemas trabajn con un firmware que permite autoprogramarse.

Incluso ahora mas se usa ARM, que usan estos sistemas ya prediseñados.??

Por eso veo que es innecesario que personas se sigan encaprichando en hacer clones del pickit2, encapsulados zip, ya que ahora estamos en otra etapa, del diseño con microcontroladores.

Incluso los PICs, por su pesimo funcionamiento en sus conversores A/D, ya no se usa. Y se prefiere usar AVrs, ya que son mas economicos.

Y si quieres hacer cosas mas avanzadas usa ARM,


----------



## luvhines (Ago 28, 2011)

foxil dijo:


> Hola, mira, por lo que he podido investigar, los micros que se programan con 3.3V, tienen un encapsulado que complica la realizacion de proyectos, por eso ahora mas se utiliza sistemas que incorporan estos micros y solamente se utiliza conectores para poder usar los puertos. Un ejemplo de esto seria lar tarjetas ARDUINO.
> 
> Por ese motivo, ya seria innecesario querer programar estos micros ya que estos sistemas trabajn con un firmware que permite autoprogramarse.
> 
> ...


compa muchas gracias por la info le estaba dando mucha relevancia a esos uC:  ahora si a armarme el enigma


----------



## foxil (Ago 28, 2011)

Si te recomiendo que lo armes.

Porque la primera etapa, son los PIC, de la serie 16F, 18F, y un dsPIC. Y ENIGMA los programa bien, y sobre todo el programador es facil de construir.

O tambien puedes enpezar directamente con el ATMEGA 8, 16, 32, 64, 164, 128. Cualquiera te sirve, pero mas te recomendaria el de 40 pines como el atmega164. Y su programador Lazarux.

Luego la siguiente etapa es usar ARDUINO.

Luego ARM, con sus sistemas ya desarrollados como son BEAGLE BOARD o PANDA BOARD.

y ya con estos ultimos habras dominado la mayoria de micros, y en ninguno de estos casos necesitas un programador de 3.3V. Ya que los sistemas anteriores ya bienen con un autoprogramador interno...


----------



## luvhines (Ago 28, 2011)

perdona mi ignorancia amigo veo en la red aplicaciones interesantes con esas tarjetitas arduino pero exactamente para que se utilizan ? es que las aplicaciones que veo son con puras luces D: son para alguna interfaz de comunucacion entre el pc y proyectos pero de que tipo ?


----------



## foxil (Ago 28, 2011)

Esas tarjetas por ejemplo ARDUINO, incorporan los minimos componentes para que el microcontroladore (ATEMGA8, 128, 2560), funcionen, y se puedan usar los pienes del micro solamente usando conectores o cables que se conectan a la tarjeta.

Tambien viene cargado con un programa que permite autoprogramarse, y tambien dispone de un sistema de desarrollo, o sea un software para escribir programas, similar a cualquier compilador, la ventaja es que el hardware es abierto y hay muchas aplicaciones para estas tarjetas.

En pocas palabras es una tarjeta que viene con un ATMEGA, y unos zocalos para conectar sus puertos al exterior para usar segun nuestras necesidades.

Si por donde vivez hay algun distribuidor de estas tarjetas mejor comprala y empieza directamente con ARDUINO.

Eso si la mas economica cuesta $50, y no paques mas de ese valor o comprala por internet??.

Y los proyectos que puedes realizar son los mismos que haces con cualquier micro.....


----------



## luvhines (Ago 28, 2011)

compa mas que claro, a fin de mes vamos a ver si me compro una ya que veo que tiene aplicaciones muy buenas como la del cubo led que esta genial,  Igualmente me armare el enigma ya que tengo todos los componentes  gracias compa por la info.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola hola una pregunta, ando que quiero armar este grabador, el problema es que arme el lazarux y solo tenia un 18f2550, ahora mi pregunta es, y esto a razon de que ya no he manejado pic, puedo usar el PIC18f4550 en lugar del 18F2550 y dejor todo lo demas tal cual???


----------



## luvhines (Sep 3, 2011)

buen día tengo una pregunta hay un  diodo que se especifica en el esquemático es un zener de 5.6v y resulta que no lo tengo,pero si tengo de 5.1v y 6.2v alguno de estos dos me servira?


----------



## luvhines (Sep 4, 2011)

alguien me podría ayudar? ya arme el programador pero el programa no lo reconoce dice que no se detecta el hardware parece que estuviera muerto porque ni el led de encendido prende, ya revise el programa de el 18f2550 y esta bn el ART2003 lo lee bn ya probe con dos 18f2550 y nada que funciona D: ayuda plz pdt esta armado en protoboard.


----------



## luvhines (Sep 4, 2011)

sera que hay que tener en cuenta alguna especificación de hardware o sotfware de mi PC ? o instalar algún driver que tenga incluido el enigma ? ayudaa plz D:


----------



## foxil (Sep 4, 2011)

luvhines dijo:


> buen día tengo una pregunta hay un  diodo que se especifica en el esquemático es un zener de 5.6v y resulta que no lo tengo,pero si tengo de 5.1v y 6.2v alguno de estos dos me servira?



Podrias usar el de 6.2V.

Si armaste el circuito en un Proto, mas que seguro que hay algun problema en la conexion, a demas el PCB que esta en la pagina funciona por lo que deberias contruirlo con toda confianza.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 4, 2011)

Hola que tal, tengo una pregunta acabo de armar el programador, cuando grabe el 18f4550 no puse la patita PGM a tierra sin embargo se grabo bien el firmware el problema es que ahora que ya tendo armado hice las pruebas y todas salen bien, es decir la conexion USB funciona bien, el software lo detecta, hice las pruebas que tiene el software y se generan bien las señales de CLK SDA y se generan bien los 5 y 13 Volts, segun yo todo esta bien sin embargo cuando coloco un micro para leer al final dice que no lo encontro, ya probe con un 1684 y un 18F4550 y ninguno lo detecta que puede estar pasando alguna idea??


----------



## foxil (Sep 4, 2011)

Verifica que las señales de programacion esten bien conectadas, y que el PIC que estes programando este energizado.

Si lo estas probando solo en el,PROTO, puede ser que el exista interferencia en las señales y x eso no te reconozca..


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 4, 2011)

PUes ya hice las pruebas de hardware y segun eso se generan bien, cuando selecciono las casillas se generan los 5 volts correctamente en SCK y SDA y tambien se generan los 5V y 13Volts en VPP, tambien genera los 5 Volts en VDD, y cuando ordeno la busqueda el led rojo se prende, todo parece estar bien, y probe con otro micro y nada de nada, porque en el programa no aparece la opcion de "configurar hardware" y la de "configurar software" Es normal??


----------



## foxil (Sep 4, 2011)

Talvez el sdk y sda, estan intercambiados en el pic


----------



## Hernan83 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sirve este programador para programar el 16F887 ??? Gracias!


----------



## gerardoyvos (Sep 17, 2011)

dj draco dijo:


> aqui estan las fotitos, aun no terminado.
> 
> Como verán es pequeño y esta completo, con zocalo zif-40 y todo, solo falta el pic, el zocalo zif y el conector usb-2.0
> 
> ...




tenes el pcb para imprimirlo??????
Te andubo bien?????

dj draco me odes ayudar¿?????


----------



## luvhines (Sep 17, 2011)

buen día amigos , bueno resulta que me ha armado el programador enigma pero no me funciona D: en el momento en que lo conecto el pc lo reconoce incluso aparese ''programador enigma instalando dispositivo'' pero después sale ''no se pudo instalar controlador dispositivo desconectado'' mmm ya después de esto lo desconecto y vuelvo a conectar y me sale que no se reconoce el dispositivo  asi no me funciona D: ya le di 3 vueltas y no doy con el chiste D: , les comento que la resistencia de 2.2k y la bobina se calientan mucho a que se puede deber esto?? ahora yo creo que puede ser por la posición de los transistores tal vez estén mal D: pero los arme igualito a como estan en la foto que esta en la pag de el programador, espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias ;D


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 17, 2011)

Ujule eso de se calienta me suena a que puedes quemar tu puerto usb, mira este programador usa un circuito que eleva los 5 volts a aprox 13 volts para poder programar los micros, para ello usa la bobina y el transistor, checa que estos parece ser que hacen un corto y de hecho si pueden provocar un corto si el pic no produce la PWM que se aplica al transistor, eso de que se desconectaba a mi me pasaba debido al capacitor que va al pin llamado VSUB checa que este bien colocado y pues dale otra repasada al ensamblado porque si funciona tal cual esta publicado, y revisa bien la posicion de los transistores


----------



## luvhines (Sep 18, 2011)

bueno acabo de mirar bn y de hecho la que se calienta es la bobina coloque el multimetro y en esta me aparecen 3v es normal ? D: ahora por favor me podrías dar una mano y decirme que debo testear ocea que valores de voltaje deberían haber en un determinado componente ? y puedes explicarme porque el pic podría no producir la señal pmw ? sera que esta mal programado ? te digo que el pic lo programe con el art2003 y el winpic 800 y todo grabo bn verifico y todo, claro que a la hora de programar tuve que activar la casilla ''LVP'' en la configuración de el 16f2550 ya que si no lo hacia, me daba error de programación en el 98 % :/ no se si sea por esto el problema ojala puedan despejar un poco mis dudas muchas gracias 

ya quite el pic y también se calienta la bobina ayudaaa!!! D:


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 18, 2011)

Bueno primero es el pic18f2550, segundo la bobina no deberia calentarse, si armaste bien todo deberia funcionar, checa los transistores con algun multimetro que te permita medir el estado del transistor, despues revisa la posicion de los diodos zener si estan al revez estarias haciendo un corto circuito, la verdad lo unico que puede pasar en esa situacion es que tengas mal colocados los elementos o que alguno no sirva y a razon de que son pocos pues prueba uno por uno y checa bien la posicion, pero primero deberias ver si conectando el puro micro controlador a la PC sin todos los elementos que se conectan a las patitas RC0, RC1, RC2, RC6, funciona la comunicacion con la PC, osea prueba a conectarlo asi como en la imagen, ¿Seguro que no has quemado el puerto USB? , si tienes osciloscopio puedes medir en RC2 ahi debe aparecer un tren de pulsos


----------



## luvhines (Sep 18, 2011)

bueno te cuento que los puertos usb están perfectos no les paso nada, también revise mu bien el pcb y todo esta perfecto no hay cortos ni nada es el pcb que enigma nos brinda, la posición de los componentes están bn, los revise en base al esquemático y de hecho están en idéntica posición que la imagen 3D del su pagina, pero mira mi experiencia, como se estaba calentando el transistor Q1 e igualmente la bobina quite el pic del circuito he igualmente se seguía calentando estos 2 componentes pero porque ??!!! ahora desoldé el transistor y ya no se calentaba la bobina, soldé de nuevo el transistor y medí el voltaje que le llegaba a la bobina y me di cuenta que empieza con 2.1v y después va subiendo a casi 3v mas o menos en 10 segundos en este momento lo desconecto ya que se calientan mucho la bobina y el transistor, recuerda que quite el pic del circuito, ahora desoldé el transistor de nuevo, coloque el pic en su lugar  y realice la prueba  que me recomendaste, efectivamente medí la señal en RC2 pero con un multimetro ya que no poseo ociloscopio y me marcaba entre RC2 y tierra 2.1 v que subía progresivamente hasta llegar a 4.2 v en unos 15 seg dime si tienes alguna idea de porque pasa esto lo que si te digo es que en lugar de el zener de 5.6v tiene uno de 6.2 pero no creo que esto sea relevante, también cambie el transistor Q1 y cambie el diodo 1n4148 por otro = porque tal vez estaba defectuoso pero al momento se calienta de nuevo el transistor y bobina y volvemos a lo mismo pero esta vez medí el voltaje en la bobina en el momento de conectar el cto y no me daba nada pero después de unos segundos aprese una tensión de 0.5v y este empieza a subir progresivamente 0.7, 1, 1.2, 1.5, 1.8, 2, 2.2 y etc hasta casi 3 v en donde lo desconecto, mmm ya se me acaban las ideas francamente no se que pueda ser ya que no es el pic el que causa este problema.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 18, 2011)

Pues parece ser que la PWM si funciona, humm pues si dices que Q1 esta en buen estado y esta bien colocado, entonces lo unico que queda en la trayectoria que podria hacer que se calentara es C6, date cuenta que si aplicas un pulso "5V" en la base de Q1 practicamente estarias cortocircuitando VCC a GND, ahora bien si este esta bien lo siguiente que puede provocar un corto como para que se caliente la bobina es C6 "quizas esta invertida la polaridad", despues de esto esta Q2 pero aunque este estubiera en corto entre Colector y Emisor pues no pasaria gran cosa porque esta R7 de por medio y es de 2.2Kilo ohms de ahi en fuera no hay nada mas que pudiera estar provocando que se caliente la bobina, por cierto la bobina si es del valor correcto?? Y pues ya no se porque no subes una imagen de tu circuito


----------



## luvhines (Sep 18, 2011)

pues compa, la bobina no es del valor que especifica la lista pero mas atrás leyendo este foro decían que se podía colocar una bobina de un valor entre 250uh creo y 680uh y pues la mia creo que es de 680 o algo menor mira es como una resistencia verde de franjas azul gris cafe y plateado y una impedancia de 19 ohmios y el condensador c6 esta bien la raya a  tierra, a menos que la capuchita este invertida de fabrica  lo único es que es de 1uf 63v y no de 1uf 25v en cuanto encuentre el cable usb de la cámara subo unas fotos gracias men pero = hay te dejo los daticos anteriores


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 18, 2011)

No pues ya se me agotaron las ideas, esperomos que alguien tenga alguna otra idea


----------



## luvhines (Sep 19, 2011)

mmm que lastima compa de verdad que yo también me quede sin ideas de todos modos muchas gracias por la ayuda igualmente te dejo las fotos para que veas masomenos como quedo el cto. por si acaso retoque con estaño todas las pistas y estan todos los componentes testeados y todos hacen buen contacto


















algo que no entiendo es que aun sin el pic en el circuito la bobina se sigue calentando como si el transistor se estuviera polarizando porque ? si no hay tensión aplicada a base!!

ojala nuestro compa eclipse nos de una manito :/ le agradecería mucho


----------



## J2C (Sep 19, 2011)

Luvhines

No se que transistor has usado conectado a la bobina, si te puedo decir que hay muchos transistores falsificados de esos que no cuestan nada también.

Otras veces tienen cambiada la posición de sus terminales Emisor, Base y Colector para el tipo indicado, a mi me da esa sensación.

Una forma de probarlo ya que solo tienes Multimetro/Tester, es si ese tiene posibilidad de medir *hfe* y te sacaras la duda si realmente esta bueno o no; la otra opción es ir y comprar otros transistores para reemplazarlo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 19, 2011)

Coincido con *J2C*, es seguro que aunque hayas respetado visualmente la posición del transistor, este tenga una asignación diferente de terminales.
Subí una foto de tu circuito con la asignación de los terminales según el esquemático para que lo compruebes con el multímetro, saca el transistor y con el multímetro en la posición de diodos colocas la punta positiva en la base de tu transistor y con la negativa mides primero en el emisor y luego en el colector si está correcta la posición según la imagen verás un valor mayor cuando midas la unión base-emisor con respecto al valor medido en la unión base-colector.

Saludos


----------



## luvhines (Sep 19, 2011)

gracias por las respuestas  les comento que ya he utilizado 3 transistores y todos me dan el mismo resultado,  al principio no aparece voltaje en la bobina pero unos segundos después aparecen 0.7v +o- que van subiendo progresivamente hasta llegar a 3 voltios que es donde se empieza a calentar bastante este componente también testee los transistores como lo recomienda psyco83  y siempre me da un valor mayor en base-emisor ''patita central izquierda -visto desde frente-'' que en base colector ''patita central derecha -visto desde frente-'' los valores son: redondeando, .668 y  .663 respectivamente por lo que asumo que esta bien el orden emisor-base-colector en el transistor, ahora, respecto a la asignación de los terminales el emisor esta a tierra como todos los emisores de los otros transistores a excepción de Q5 el 2n3906 cuyo emisor va a VCC.

no se si ustedes me recomiendan voltear todos los transistores para salir de dudas o cambiar de posición el diodo 1n4148 ya que este va directamente a colector de Q1 que es el de el problema, porque antes el pc por lo menos lo detectaba y después decía que no se podía instalar controlador porque se había desconectado, pero ahora ya ni lo detecta y el puerto usb esta bueno ya lo probé con un D.D. portátil y el pic aparentemente no esta malo ya que el programador art 2003 lo detecta y programa sin problemas.
Les adjunto una imagen del c'to en la zona de Q1 visto por atras 




PDT: los terminales de el transistor estan bien soldados hacen buen contacto  solo que tiene poquito estaño porque no quiero que el pcb se dañe de tanto soldar y desoldar ;D


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahora que veo bien tus fotos del lado de soldadura, trata siempre, después de soldar, dejar limpio todo, yo uso un cepillo de dientes en desuso y alcohol industrial (*metanol, producto muy tóxico e inflamable manejar con mucho cuidado*) prefiero este al diluyente porque no destruye el recubrimiento de los componentes... en fin me estoy saliendo del tema, el hecho es que dejes limpio porque esos residuos que quedan muchas veces son conductores y pueden estar poniendo en conducción a Q1 y otros transistores debido a la polarización de su base a través de esos residuos ya que como es sabido se necesita poca corriente en su base para que en la unión colector-emisor circule una más grande y esa puede ser la falla que se te presenta.... lo digo por experiencia propia ya me ha sucedido muchas veces.... En la última imagen que subiste pareciera que el colector está en corto con la base.
Aparte de esto puede ser que C6 esté en corto.... No se me ocurre más ideas... espero que lo soluciones pronto.

Saludos


----------



## luvhines (Sep 20, 2011)

mm ps no compa no esta en corto D: es solo el efecto de la foto al ser tomada de lado para que el reflejo de flash no dañara la imagen y tienes razon hay algo de residuo ya que solo lo limpie con una servilleta limpiare bien como me dices a ver que pasa   muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas

una pregunta debe ser etanol, o con alcohol normal sirve?


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 20, 2011)

Yo utilizo gasolina blanca, es menos venenosa y limpia bien


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya es cuestión de cada quien y por la experiencia que tengas con cada líquido que uses para limpiar, el hecho es que uses uno que se evapore más o menos rápido y que sea disolvente de grasas para que quede bien limpio, con alcohol normal te refieres al que se usa para limpiar heridas???? ese no sirve porque tiene bastante agua y no se evapora.... otra opción son los frascos de limpiador de contactos que vienen en spray o lo que comenta *Dseda86* aunque yo no conozco esa gasolina....

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Sep 21, 2011)

Lo mejor es el FREON, pero a nivel aficionado el mejor alcohol es el ISOPROPILICO usado en las fábricas electrónicas y que se consigue a un costo aproximado a los u$s4.00 por estos pagos.

El alcohol etilico (de uso domestico) suele tener un 4% de agua y se debe ayudar a secar. Thinner y otras variantes suelen atacar los plasticos de los componentes.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luvhines (Sep 24, 2011)

bueno hice lo que me dijeron utilice alcohol ISOPROPILICO y despues de limpiarlo muy bn ps como les parese que funciono ya no se calienta el transistor !!  ya lo detecta normalmente el pc y el programa enigma  pero tengo problemas con el test de hardware cuando conecto el programador al pc este lo reconoce y el led bicolor queda rojo, asi como el segundo led y cuando clickeo la opción ''ocupado'' en el programa el led bicolor cambia a azul  y todo bn pero cuando doy clic en ''CLK'' el programador se apaga y se desconecta, :/ para que el pc y el programa lo reconozca de nuevo, debo reconectarlo en el puerto usb.
mis preguntas  son las siguientes, en cuanto al jumper de selección vcc, vdd,off en que casos se utilizan vcc o vdd cual es la diferencia ?

la otra es que debo testear en la prueba de hardware, que mido cuando activo ''CLK  VDD o DAT o en el selector de 0v 5v y 12v de antemano muchas gracias por sus respuestas que ya bastante me han ayudado  pdt: no tiene ningun  un pic conectado a sus terminales solo por seguridad


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 24, 2011)

Pues posiblemente cuando activas CLK este haciendo corto y por eso el micro se resetea, fijate la linea de SCK que no tenga cortos, VDD o VCC solo sirve para controlar la tension de alimentacion de tu circuito desde el USB,  te recomiendo que lo dejes en VDD asi si haces algun corto en tu circuito bajo prueba, lo mas seguro es que solo quemes a Q5

Si en el programa activas la casilla CLK en el pin CLK del circuito deberan aparecer 5V
lo mismo con DAT y VDD 

En el selector si activas la casilla de 0 v pues en el pin del programador "VPP" apareceran 0V si seleccionas 5 pues aparecen 5V y ya te imaginas el resto


----------



## luvhines (Sep 24, 2011)

no compa nada se sigue reseteando podrias decirme con que puede hacer corto igualmente desolde el pin 22 que es sck, no estaba conectado a nada pero si soldado a la plaqueta lo desolde asi como todos los pines del 2550 que no hacen nada y el problema persiste D:

ahora si funciona ya no se resetea y no se que hice :/ solo lo toque por hay

sera que es el soket de el pic ??


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 24, 2011)

Nota que en el PCB la patita 1 del pic correspondinte a MCLR no esta conectada a ningun lado entonces con solo tocar con el dedo esa patita se provoca un reset


----------



## luvhines (Sep 24, 2011)

lol volvió a molestar asi nada mas ni lo estaba tocando ya estoy cabezón  D:

ahh me faltaba desoldar el pin 1 lo desoldare a ver que pasa

men resulta que el pic 18f2550 no esta soldado directamente a la plaqueta esta en un soket de 28 pines sera que esto puede ocasionar el problema? mira que saque el pic y lo volví a poner sin hacerle tanta presión y ya no molesta miremos aver cuanto dura sin molestar pero que me recomiendas, ¿soldó el pic directamente a la plaqueta ?

mmmmm na compa volvio a molestar solo pasa cuando selecciono esa casilla

ya soldé el pic directamente en el pcb pero no soldé los pines 26 y 25  25 pertence a ''CLK'' y aun asi se sigue reseteando cada que selecciono la casilla de ''CLK'' que puede ocasionar esto ?

bueno pese a que aun desconectando el pin 25 que corresponde a ''CLK'' llego a la conclusión que el circuito ya no es el problema y tal vez el problema radique en la forma como se programo el pic 18f2550 ya que lo programe con el art2003 este programador por puerto paralelo utiliza PVP para programar  ocea que programa en bajo voltaje y en el archivo hex  de enigma no esta esta opción y cuando intentaba programar me salia error de escritura al 99%, la única forma en que programo exitosamente el pic fue seleccionando esa casilla PVP en el winpic 800 y creo que en este caso ese es el problema montare el programador jdm y lo programare con este haber que pasa


----------



## luvhines (Sep 24, 2011)

amigos voy a montar el programador JDM pero quiero que por favor me aclaren algo respecto a ese circuito:
1- los diodos tipo shottky de pequeña señal, pueden ser unos 1n4148 ? y si no, entonces cual serviría ?
2- no fue posible encontrar un capasitor 100uf a 6.3v aca no es comercial, podría usar uno de 100uf 16v ?
3- es respecto a la conexión de PGM, exactamente a donde va conectada? a gnd del conector DB9 o a vss que corresponde al negativo de los capasitores?? eso es todo gracias

pdt: este programador es el que viene en la carpeta de enigma para programar el hex del pic18f2550


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 24, 2011)

1.- Si pueden ser los diodos 1n4148
2.- No importa, solo que sea de 100uF y que sea mayor o igual a 6.3V si fuese menor explota el capacitor
3.- PGM debe ir a tierra, VSS y GND del DB9 es lo mismo solo hay una tierra

Y efectivamente si no se manda PGM a tierra el micro no se programa bien


----------



## luvhines (Sep 25, 2011)

compa gracias lo armare a ver que pasa


----------



## luvhines (Sep 25, 2011)

señores  me he armado el programador JDM y como les parece que si, efectivamente era ese el problema con el CLK, resulta que yo había programado mi pic con el ART2003 y en la configuración de fuses del winpic 800 era obligatorio activar la casilla LVP ya que si no se activaba no programaba el pic 18f2550 resulta que en la configuración de el archivo HEX de enigma la casilla LVP no esta contemplada entonces al parecer se creaba un conflicto con el programa grabado al activar esa casilla, con el programador JDM no hubo ningun problema, grabo correctamente sin moverle nada al archivo hex y mi programador enigma ya pasa todo el test de hardware. Muchas gracias por sus respuestas amigos fueron de mucha ayuda  voy a proceder a programar algún pic y a probarlo a ver que pasa esperemos que no surjan mas problemas  gracias

una preguntica en el programa enigma como se carga el hex ? trato de arrastrarlo pero no deja y trato de abrirlo y no aparece nada en donde dice flash rom o eeprom sera que hay que instalar algún driver ? o es falla del programa ? como es que funciona este programa :/


----------



## luvhines (Sep 26, 2011)

ayuda amigos pls como funciona el programa enigma !

para programar pics


----------



## ucraman (Dic 8, 2011)

Hola que tal eh armado este programador y me aparece un error tal vez alguno me podria ayudar, el error es que no me identifica el pic que voy a programar, hice la prueba de hardware y el unico error que me aparecio fue que el CLK nunca se activaba. Alguna idea?



Hola que tal les informo que cuando cambiaba el valor de V a 5v aparecio un valor en clk y tamb en vpp,esto deberia ser asi?


----------



## ucraman (Dic 8, 2011)

Al final era un corto ya lo arregle y el programador funciona correctamente


----------



## HIEPPIEFUSARO (Dic 10, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ya parece que esta corregido el error que se producia al final de la programacion.
> 
> ...


 
Hola Eclipse EXCELENTE TRABAJO con tu programador, lo arme sin dudarlo (fue dificil consegir el 18f2550, pero parece valio la pena.
 Me funciono muy bien (incluso despues de haber cambiado Q3 por un bc 558 XD) solo estoy teniedo el problema del patillaje (Hasta ahora usando cables y protoboard para probarlo)
por lo que si me puedes facilitar el diseño del zocalo te lo voy a agradecer.

  Desde ya excelente trabajo y gracias por mantener vivo el proyecto corrigiendolo constantemente.


----------



## sonoro (Ene 6, 2012)

hola, he creado un PCB para componentes SMD del programador Enigma,
 he procurado alejarme lo menos posible del diseno original del maestro, para que no parezca otra versión o un modelo diferente y pueda identificarse bien como Enigma,
 eso respecto a los componentes y la posición en el esquema.

Para el enrutamiento, estaba el trabajo hecho, solo he reducido los espacios para los componentes SMD,
 he puesto un puente en forma de resistendia con valor de 0 homs, he tenido que sacrificar la patilla 18 de pic para usar su espacio en una pista, y poco mas, 
también hay unos pines para programar el 18F2550, corazón del diseño, una vez soldado en la placa,

sin mas una imagen y los archivos, estan en Eagle 6.0 (es mi primer trabajo con Eagle) incluyo librería modificada de los componentes irregulares y en PCBWizard el archivo fuente con los PDF para imprimir,

gracias a Eclipse por bendecirnos con este programador que es excelente,

saludos


----------



## luvhines (Ene 6, 2012)

muy muy bonito compa a ver si me consigo los componentes gracias


----------



## nekroz100 (Ene 6, 2012)

amigos, necesito un poko de orientacion respecto al tema de los pic's, ya ke soy nuevo en esto 
mi idea es hacer este programador pero tengo una duda, el pic 18F2550 ke se utiliza, se programa???? y si se porgrama se hace antes o despues de montarlo???? 
de ante mano gracias


----------



## luvhines (Ene 7, 2012)

nekroz  claro que se debe programar, en la pagina de enigma el nos da el pcb de circuito listo para montar con la lista de componentes que se necesita y ademas nos deja también un archivo adjunto de extencion (.hex) ente archivo es el que se debe grabar en el pic 18f2550 con otro programador mas sencillo que el también proporciona. yo personalmente te recomiendo que si eres nuevo en esto de los pics mejor te armes el circuito que nos da enigma no el smd que esta mas arriba porque te vas a complicar, ahora la programación del 18f2550 es mejor que la realices antes de montarlo y utilices un soquet en el circuito soldado a la placa para poder retirar o montar el pic con facilidad, con respecto al orden de la programación del pic te digo que es mejor programarlo antes ya que si decides programarlo ya montado necesitas modificar el circuito de enigma para que el propio circuito acepte  programación (in circuit) ocea básicamente lo que nuestro compañero sonoro hizo, el dejo 4  pines aparte para poner programar el pic 18f2550 porque en este caso si es necesario ya que el pic18f2550 que utilizo es sdm y para este tipo de componentes no hay soquets  la cuestión es que el lo modifico para que se utilicen componentes smd y si apenas estas empezando te complicaras con la adquisición de los mismos.



compañero sonoro te pregunto algo, todo esta hecho en Eagle ? este programa también tiene las librerías del modelado 3D?


----------



## sonoro (Ene 7, 2012)

gracias luvhines,
en efecto este diseño es muy avanzado para un primer intento, pero cada uno conoce sus limites,
 yo personalmente aun no lo he montado, cuando lo haga pondré fotos y experiencias, ya que no he respetado mucho los espacios "reglamentarios" para los circuitos SMD,
 así que las suelo pasarlas canutas cuando me pongo con los componentes y se levantan las pistas por que son muy finas o no hay manera de meter la punta del soldador en según que sitios, en fin avisados quedáis,
lo de programar el pic en el circuito montado, tiene su que, en las especificaciones del Pickit2 dicen que se puede programar los pic´s en los circuitos, eso quiere decir que no todos lo hacen, pero yo he reprogramado pic´s con un mini programador serie muy básico y también con ART2003, pero circuitos muy simples,
no sé si es lo que quieres saber luvhines, para hacer el acabado en 3D, el Eagle por si solo no lo hace, creo que no tiene vista de componentes reales, se usa eagle3d y POV-Ray
el primero es un plugin para Eagle que genera un archivo a partir del board y el segundo se encarga de leer ese archivo y lo convierte en la foto
hay documentación variada por internet y un par de PDF (basico y avanzado) en español pero los de ingles se explican bien igual

ahora pregunto yo , seguro que cuando termine de leer el hilo me queda claro pero:
¿se puede poner otro cristal o solo de 20MHz?

y esta es para eclipse, en la web del Enigma programador se ve una imagen 3D con una bonita bobina verde que no he conseguido encontrar y en su lugar he puesto una resistencia de color caramelo
¿como se consigue esto?

un saludo


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola sonoro
Primero que nada que hermoso te quedo tu pcb.
Pasando a lo siguiente y contestando a tu pregunta,
-La bobina es de de 100 a 680uH se puede conseguir en smd o normal, sin ella no funciona el programador ya que lo que hace es elevar el voltaje de 5 a 13.
-Respecto a lo del crystal no recuerdo muy bien pero en el tema muchas paginas atras dice eclip-se que si se podia usar otro tipo de crystal pero 20mhz es el que mejor funciona, en mi opinion usa el de 20.
ahora yo te pido una ayuda podrias compartir el eagle3d y POV-Ray con el foro?
Nota, eres de mexico?, aqui hay muchos contactos para conseguir todo de electronica en especial un amigo mio saludos...


----------



## nekroz100 (Ene 8, 2012)

amigos, alguno me podria mandar la carpeta de enigama con los pcb, los esquemas, el programador JDM y el archivo .hex para el PIC18f2550 porfavor, les estaria muy agradecido 



gracias


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 8, 2012)

nekroz100 dijo:


> amigos, alguno me podria mandar la carpeta de enigama con los pcb, los esquemas, el programador JDM y el archivo .hex para el PIC18f2550 porfavor, les estaria muy agradecido
> 
> 
> 
> gracias



no es necesario que se te de comunicacion especial, simplemente en su pagina esta todo.

esquemas, firmware y software
https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/enigma

esquemas jdm
https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/18f2550
saludos


----------



## nekroz100 (Ene 8, 2012)

disculpen, no lo sabia, pero muchas gracias por la información


----------



## sonoro (Ene 9, 2012)

DAVIS9278 dijo:


> Hola sonoro
> Primero que nada que hermoso te quedo tu pcb.
> Pasando a lo siguiente y contestando a tu pregunta,
> -La bobina es de de 100 a 680uH se puede conseguir en smd o normal, sin ella no funciona el programador ya que lo que hace es elevar el voltaje de 5 a 13.
> ...




con lo de la bobina, quería decir la foto en 3D, me sale el encapsulado de resistencia y en la paguina oficial sale del color de las bobinas, ya se que poniendo una resistencia en lugar de una bobina no funcionaría el circuito,gracias

ya he leído el hilo, mas o menos, y se hace referencia al principio, sobre que esta programado para 20MHz y que aunque con otro cristal seria reconocido por el PC fallaría al trabajar, que se tendría que reescribir el codigo para este fin y que lo intentaría si no fuese complicado,
por eso quería saber si se hizo, pero al leer todo no se dice nada mas así que supongo que solo va con 20MHz

DAVIS9278, soy de España gracias por la oferta,
los archivos están puestos en el post de presentación del diseño una página atrás,
en megaupload y alojados en eta misma web (en este caso divididos en dos partes).

si lo que quieres son los binarios de los programas, son gratuitos, esta en sus web´s oficiales:

http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d
http://www.povray.org/download/

esta con información, en www.matwei.de hay mas avanzado
http://tikitakorama.com.ar/archivo/eagle3d-pcbs-3d-de-eagle-con-pov-ray/

después de leer el contenido de el hilo, y recorrer la historia del programador,
 es decir primero Esclip-se ,luego Enigma, Lázarux, luego Eclip-se ya no, pero Lázarux para todo con AVR´s,
he entendido que el Harware es el mismo para Enigma y Lázarux,
 pero si se quiere usar con PIC hay que poner el HEX de enigma,
y para usarse con Atmel, el bootloader y Hex de Lázarux,
mi duda es: en la carpeta de Lázarux hay un esquema con su montaje en perforada, que no se para que sirve, supongo que será Lázarux igual (pero veo reset, bootloader, los led en otros pin) o es el recuperador de AVR, me lo podéis aclarar

un saludo


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 9, 2012)

sonoro dijo:


> con lo de la bobina, quería decir la foto en 3D, me sale el encapsulado de resistencia y en la paguina oficial sale del color de las bobinas, ya se que poniendo una resistencia en lugar de una bobina no funcionaría el circuito,gracias
> 
> ya he leído el hilo, mas o menos, y se hace referencia al principio, sobre que esta programado para 20MHz y que aunque con otro cristal seria reconocido por el PC fallaría al trabajar, que se tendría que reescribir el codigo para este fin y que lo intentaría si no fuese complicado,
> por eso quería saber si se hizo, pero al leer todo no se dice nada mas así que supongo que solo va con 20MHz
> ...



Hola
Es cierto eso se confunde si lo les desde el principio ya que se hicieron muchos cambios.
Un poco de historia:
El Eclip-se - Se convirtio en lazarux, 
el Pic kit clone rediseñado se convirtio en Enigma,
lazarux se convirtio en resux el recuperador para uno de estos te recomiendo el avr doctor fuse bit.
al principio eran compatibles en el mismo hardware, se discutio en el foro de lazarux que no se cambiara el hardware para que con una sola placa se pudieran tener ambos, pero eclipse no quizo se nego y lo cambio, despues de tiempo subio el esquema del nuevo hardware para lazarux, subio las fotos de su pcb casero y dijo que se diseñara el pcb por una persona del foro y solo asi compartiria el codigo.
espero haber sido de ayuda saludos
nota te agradesco tu respuesta y disculpa si no entendi tu pregunta anterior.


----------



## sonoro (Ene 10, 2012)

vale por si fuera poco entra en escena un nuevo personaje: "Resux" je,je
entonces, solo para que me quede claro:

Enigma es para los PIC, con Firmware.hex de enigma, con Enigma.exe con y esquema VH-2C (y su PCB)

Lázarux es para AVR, con Lazarux_V1.0.hex, con Lazarux.exe y el esquema Lázarux (este no tiene PCB)

¿para que están los terminales MOSI,MISO,etc en Enigma?
¿hay alguna versión de Firmware Lázarux.hex se sea compatible con el VH-2C?
que por eso estén esos pines hay,

mi principar motivo de hacer este programador, era que sirviera para AVR,

y espero no sea pedir demasiado ¿hay un foro de Lázarux?

un saludo


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 10, 2012)

sonoro dijo:


> entonces, solo para que me quede claro:



Enigma es para los PIC, con Firmware.hex de enigma, con Enigma.exe con y esquema VH-2C (y su PCB) *Si claro.*
Lázarux es para AVR, con Lazarux_V1.0.hex, con Lazarux.exe y el esquema Lázarux (este no tiene PCB) *Si es para avr con lazarux v14 (1.4) tiene placa pero no es oficial*
¿para que están los terminales MOSI,MISO,etc en Enigma?
*Las tiene por que el esquema fue hecho pensando en uno solo y nunca se actualizo*
¿hay alguna versión de Firmware Lázarux.hex se sea compatible con el VH-2C?
*Si pero no recuerdo cual sea ademas ya no esta puesto que tenian muchos debugs*
que por eso estén esos pines hay,
*No te entiendo*
mi principar motivo de hacer este programador, era que sirviera para AVR,
*Pues si muchos lo creamos pensando eso*
y espero no sea pedir demasiado ¿hay un foro de Lázarux?
*por supuesto el link es* https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-avrs-solo-lazarux-41038/ *No creo que te sirva puesto que el creador de tal foro tiene meses que no lo visita mejor solo dice en su facebook que ni lo apreciamos*

espero sea de ayuda hasta luego..

Se me olvidava antes de que se me acuse de violar alguna regla use las negritas como respuestas.


----------



## sonoro (Ene 11, 2012)

muchas gracias por explicarlo,
cuando digo "que por eso estén esos pines hay"
me refiero a los pines MOSI,MISO,etc...

ya revise un poco por encima el hilo de Lázarux y es verdad que parece que esto se terminó,
igualmente tengo en mente un PCB SMD para Lázarux, que no es mal programador de AVR y es usb,
aunque no se actualize con mas chips, aun tiene mucha vida a nivel usuario
a mi me va muy bien y ya que lo hago para mi no me importa compartirlo,

luego se me ocurrió meter en la misma placa los dos circuitos, compartiendo únicamente el conector USB,  y con un switch hacer que
 -D,+D del usb apunten a Lázarux o Enigma, según la posición,
y llamarlo Enigzarux (es broma),
pero pensé, seguro que me sale un churro y demasiado frankenstein,
cuando Eclip-se los llamó (solo), era por algo y así lo dejaré,

ya tengo la placa con las pistas pasadas por el ácido y mañana si todo va bien me pongo con la soldadura,
pero no prometo nada, ya que tengo que leer el hilo de Lázarux y puede surgir cualquier imprevisto

saludos


----------



## sonoro (Ene 12, 2012)

por supuesto que lo compartiré, cuando esté acabado lo pondré en el hilo de Lázarux,
aparte, no lo estoy haciendo de cero, si no que me he servido del archivo de DANDY puesto _aquí_, con su permiso, para modificar el esquema con los componentes necesarios para SMD, ya tengo el enrutado, ahora hay que ponerlo bonito y presentarlo,

ya dije que tenia la placa de Enigma, debería estar montado y funcionando pero, para variar no me funciona,
 primero el conector mini usb (y sus mini problemas), me han tenido sin avanzar hasta que lo pude mini soldar, 
luego he puesto el chip, el cristal y lo básico para ser detectado por el PC y lo he programado con el hex,
 lodetecta pero a los pocos segundos sale un simbolo amarillo de que no funciona bien, ya se me quitaron las ganas y no he seguido,
 no se si serán las pistas finas, los condensadores pequeños, o el conector, ya lo probaré con otro cable, 
en fin , un dia sin muchos frutos para los que tenia pensado recoger,

DAVIS9278, podrias indicarme algún sitio que tenga información sobre "avr doctor fuse bit"
he buscado por google y no sé si es lo que indicas para reseteat los AVR, gracias

saludos


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 12, 2012)

sonoro dijo:


> por supuesto que lo compartiré, cuando esté acabado lo pondré en el hilo de Lázarux,
> aparte, no lo estoy haciendo de cero, si no que me he servido del archivo de DANDY puesto _aquí_, con su permiso, para modificar el esquema con los componentes necesarios para SMD, ya tengo el enrutado, ahora hay que ponerlo bonito y presentarlo,



ya dije que tenia la placa de Enigma, debería estar montado y funcionando pero, para variar no me funciona,
 primero el conector mini usb (y sus mini problemas), me han tenido sin avanzar hasta que lo pude mini soldar, 
luego he puesto el chip, el cristal y lo básico para ser detectado por el PC y lo he programado con el hex,
 lodetecta pero a los pocos segundos sale un simbolo amarillo de que no funciona bien, ya se me quitaron las ganas y no he seguido,*intenta verificando totalmente las pistas y el conector usb y el cable usb*
 no se si serán las pistas finas, los condensadores pequeños, o el conector, ya lo probaré con otro cable, 
en fin , un dia sin muchos frutos para los que tenia pensado recoger,

DAVIS9278, podrias indicarme algún sitio que tenga información sobre "avr doctor fuse bit"
he buscado por google y no sé si es lo que indicas para reseteat los AVR, gracias

*por supuesto aqui esta*
http://diy.elektroda.eu/atmega-fusebit-doctor-hvpp/?lang=en
traduccion 
http://translate.google.com.mx/tran...ktroda.eu/atmega-fusebit-doctor-hvpp/?lang=en

en esa pagina casi todos los proyectos estan echos en basic pero son muy funcionales ademas el creador diseño un programador de avrs portable super veloz, 3 o 5 veces mas rapido que lazarux y es el mas rapido que he visto..
saludos


----------



## sonoro (Ene 13, 2012)

gracias, ese es el que encontré y no sabía si era, como está en alemán y no imaginaba que tuviese tantos zócalos tenia dudas

ya he montado toda la placa, el error de detección estaba en los condensadores 15pf smd , y he puesto los de lenteja, con eso lo detecta el PC
ahora no va y no se que es, 
se enciende el led bien y al segundo incrementa su brillo, es detectado por enigma.exe pero no reconoce el pic y falla las pruevas de voltaje,
funciono bien durante unas progamaciones, y después ese error, supongo que se a quemado algo,
espero que ningún zener, ya no me quedan,

un saludo


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 15, 2012)

sonoro dijo:


> gracias, ese es el que encontré y no sabía si era, como está en alemán y no imaginaba que tuviese tantos zócalos tenia dudas
> 
> ya he montado toda la placa, el error de detección estaba en los condensadores 15pf smd , y he puesto los de lenteja, con eso lo detecta el PC
> ahora no va y no se que es,
> ...


hola
la verdad no sabria en que aconsejarte yo en lo smd me pierdo ya que con un calentos se queman, alguien de ustedes podria ayudarme:
cual es la diferencia de el atmega32 Y  el atmega32A, y del atmega16 y el atmega16A
que velocidad es la maxima osea en mhz en ambos casos saludos


----------



## sonoro (Ene 16, 2012)

bueno, he quitado todos los componentes (estoy hablando de condensadores y transistores, las resistencias son SMD) y sigue haciendo eso el led, se ilumina normal y empieza a aumentar la intensidad de la luz y se queda con esa iluminación
 hasta que quité el led y puse uno normal, ya no lo hace, 
seria un mal contacto por que los pines del led están excesivamente juntos, (podia haber empezado por eso) lo sabré cuando ponga de nuevo los componentes otra vez, esta vez los pondré no SMD y si funciona iré sustituyendo uno por uno por los SMD, 

he puesto en el hilo de Lázarux los archivos de Lázarux_smd en eagle
se puede descargar de es post

_"https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-avrs-solo-lazarux-41038/index11.html#post604795"_



> hola, he hecho un PCB en componentes SMD del programador Lázarux de eclip-se, como anteriormente hice con enigma pic, es este post
> 
> "https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/index66.html#post600773"
> 
> ...



descarga directa





> hola
> la verdad no sabria en que aconsejarte yo en lo smd me pierdo ya que con un calentos se queman, alguien de ustedes podria ayudarme:
> cual es la diferencia de el atmega32 Y el atmega32A, y del atmega16 y el atmega16A
> que velocidad es la maxima osea en mhz en ambos casos saludos



eso no lo sé pero si google no lo sabe que será lo siguiente, el apocalipsis?, je je

saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto 65880


----------



## sonoro (Ene 19, 2012)

bueno, ya funciona al completo la placa de enigma SMD,
 el fallo lo provocaba el transistor BC857 smd, estaba quemado, al sustituirlo por 2N3906 PNP funcionó, lo cambie todo por SMD de nuevo y a correr,
hay van unas fotos de la placa,
ahora empezaré la placa de Lázarux

saludos




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/864/imgp1962f.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/imgp1970.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/imgp1976p.jpg/


----------



## FailSafe (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola, armé el programador y no me programa, pero sospecho que al abrir el hexadecimal no se carga al programa, pues en vez de ver el programa, no se actualiza y está todo a 3FFF, las tensiones están bien (11,83V y 5,10V aproximadamente en Vpp y Vdd) y en clock y data aparecen 5v cuando le doy a probar hardware, aparecen en continua, eso si. ¿Alguna sugerencia o alguna actualización del programa? A la hora de reconocer el PIC lo hace a la perfección, por cierto.


----------



## joshuerm (Feb 10, 2012)

buen dia 

alguien sabe si sirve para programar el pic 12c508a, o donde puedo ver listado de pics soportados

gracias


----------



## luvhines (Feb 10, 2012)

FailSafe dijo:


> Hola, armé el programador y no me programa, pero sospecho que al abrir el hexadecimal no se carga al programa, pues en vez de ver el programa, no se actualiza y está todo a 3FFF, las tensiones están bien (11,83V y 5,10V aproximadamente en Vpp y Vdd) y en clock y data aparecen 5v cuando le doy a probar hardware, aparecen en continua, eso si. ¿Alguna sugerencia o alguna actualización del programa? A la hora de reconocer el PIC lo hace a la perfección, por cierto.



amigo que sistema operativo tienes ? porque si tienes windows 7 de 64bits el programa enigma no funcionara, yo tengo win7 de 64 bits y me toco  instalar el VMware para emular windows xp de 32 bits y de esa manera es que puedo programar


----------



## FailSafe (Feb 13, 2012)

Pues tengo Windows Vista (32 bits) y probando con compatibilidad en Windows XP y demás tampoco funciona, al igual que como administrador, etc...


----------



## sonoro (Feb 28, 2012)

sonoro dijo:


> bueno, he quitado todos los componentes (estoy hablando de condensadores y transistores, las resistencias son SMD) y sigue haciendo eso el led, se ilumina normal y empieza a aumentar la intensidad de la luz y se queda con esa iluminación
> hasta que quité el led y puse uno normal, ya no lo hace,
> seria un mal contacto por que los pines del led están excesivamente juntos, (podia haber empezado por eso) lo sabré cuando ponga de nuevo los componentes otra vez, esta vez los pondré no SMD y si funciona iré sustituyendo uno por uno por los SMD,
> 
> ...



nuevo link descarga:

http://www.4shared.com/rar/cvCD5sZC/enigmaLazaruxsmdsonoro.html?


----------



## FailSafe (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola, estoy intentando programar el PIC12F629 con el programador ENIGMA y probando con diferentes versiones (que por cierto, ahora es difícil encontrar porque su autor tiene la web sin permisos para entrar) y cuando lo leo, o intento escribirlo me da error de OSCCAL, con la versión 1.4 del software del programador supuestamente puedo sobreescribir el valor (que al leerlo pone ERROR y cuando intento escribir se pone en 34FF). No se como poder programarlo, ¿alguna sugerencia? Sobra decir que el resto de pics los programa sin ningun problema. Saludos y gracias


----------



## FailSafe (Jul 30, 2012)

FailSafe dijo:


> Hola, estoy intentando programar el PIC12F629 con el programador ENIGMA y probando con diferentes versiones (que por cierto, ahora es difícil encontrar porque su autor tiene la web sin permisos para entrar) y cuando lo leo, o intento escribirlo me da error de OSCCAL, con la versión 1.4 del software del programador supuestamente puedo sobreescribir el valor (que al leerlo pone ERROR y cuando intento escribir se pone en 34FF). No se como poder programarlo, ¿alguna sugerencia? Sobra decir que el resto de pics los programa sin ningun problema. Saludos y gracias



Pues probando con otro PIC12F629 resulta que al principio parecia programarlo perfectamente, pero resultaba que quedaba en blanco y después de volver a intentar programarlo me volvió a dar el mismo error. Es el programador el que me estropea los PICs, que hago mal? El resto se programan perfectamente y sin ningun error. El dichoso OSCCAL me está resultando molesto. ¿Alguna sugerencia de como recuperar estos PICs con el programador ENIGMA? Del último logré apuntar el valor del OSCCAL pero no consigo devolverselo. Gracias


----------



## nekroz100 (Sep 2, 2012)

hola amigos que tal??? , les cuento que he comenzado a armar este programador de PICs (no el smd, el normal) pero tengo un problema con la bobina, ya que no encuentro una de 220uH y solo tengo una de 470uH, mi pregunta es si la puedo usar??? de antemano gracias


----------



## luvhines (Nov 19, 2012)

si amigo pruebala mas atrás mencionaron que podian ser en un rango de 220 - 680 la mia es de 680 y funciona bien


----------



## andersiderol111 (Dic 13, 2012)

Buenas tardes amigos y el creador del proyecto eclipse donde esta me gustaria saber si ya enterro el proyecto y saber cual fue la ultima version del firware y software que quedo y en donde los puedo bajar le agradezco tengo la version 1.3 del enigma y quiero saber cual fue la ultima version de firware y que le pueda servir al hadware del enigma v1.3 muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## mandorro (Jun 11, 2013)

andersiderol111 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos y el creador del proyecto eclipse donde esta me gustaria saber si ya enterro el proyecto y saber cual fue la ultima version del firware y software que quedo y en donde los puedo bajar le agradezco tengo la version 1.3 del enigma y quiero saber cual fue la ultima version de firware y que le pueda servir al hadware del enigma v1.3 muchas gracias nuevamente.



A mi me pasa lo mismo, me gustaría montar el programador y despues de haber leido y releido no se cual es el último esquema y el último firmware, ni donde localizarlo. Encuentras cosas y cosas pero no sabes cual es el último y si funciona. También me gustaria conocer los fuentes del firmware para comprender que es lo que hace el micro a la hora de programar otros micros.
Muchas Gracias
Un Saludo


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 8, 2013)

Yo tengo el siguiente esquema y ya lo estoy implementando quisiera saber si eclipse es decir el sofware funciona solo o es necesario otros requisitos???.
Este esquema quisiera saber como opera tanto para pic como para atmega no entiendo mucho .


----------

